# Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015



## KateB

Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015

I'm delighted that Sam is out of the spa, even if his journey home was rather eventful! Please rest up and take good care of yourself, Sam - if all the good wishes sent winging their way to you from everyone on this forum mean anything, you'll be back in the pink in no time! BTW the 139 pages were all from just this one week....we've been a very chatty bunch recently!
There have been some real extremes of weather this week from Bonnie's Canadian -21C (5F) to Darowil's Australian 42C (108F) - I'm glad I'm not experiencing either of them! Make sure you all stay safe and out of any extremes of weather, however high or low...hide away and knit is my recommendation!

The summary is a joint effort this week as Margaret wrote most of it before she went off with her DH to a conference, and I finished it off.

*Betty* has a nasty sinus infection which has stopped her doing things! Jim has been very good at coming to the party while she has been laid up. *Shirley/Designer* has also had another hospital stay with a kidney infection, but she has now been told that there has been no damage done to her kidneys. She also told us that the doctors do not want her to have an operation for her diverticulitis. She has found someone to take over a lot of the responsibility of the workshops so they can continue. *Matinas* sister has been readmitted to hospital, very unwell but not yet sure of what the problem is. She had hoped to get home on Friday, but this has been postponed. *Swedenme*, a newbie to the KTP, has a husband who is unable to work again as a result of a major infection stemming originally from a persistent cough. Gwen updated us with *Mariannes* news - her son Ben who has a number of major health issues is heading towards needing kidney dialysis which he plans to refuse. Marianne is hoping that he might be able to find a match for a kidney transplant. *Gwens* new SIL, with a history of alcoholism, has, under the stress of losing his job, fallen off the wagon. Gwen's DD is almost at her wits end as to what to do - and is concerned for the kids. Gwen is going with DD to Al-anon to help her deal with the situation.
Im sure Ive left out others with bad chests- it seems that a lot of you have had problems. *Rookie* was almost ready to give in and see a doctor as she was not picking up, but near the end of the week she felt well enough to cook! *Bonnies* DH eventually saw the doctor because he was not getting better either and thankfully he does not have pneumonia. *Caren* has had a nasty chest infection and is slowly picking up. She also had internet problems as did *jknappva, cmaliza* and *Lurker*. However the anti-virus program that Julie ran seems to have dealt with most of the issues for now. *Pacers* SIL's sister died this week- and Pacer has known her well for decades. She was worried about travelling for the funeral, but has heard that her SIL's sister did not want any services. *Rookies* DSs SIL also died this week, it was very sudden and the funeral will be on what would have been her 62nd birthday. Pacer heard from *kehinkel* that she has been getting a lot of work so lots of driving leaving no time to come and visit us. *Tamiohios* mother has been moved out of the rehab into her home with Tamies brother. The move was not smooth and her DM has been very unsettled by it. *Pearlone* and her DH have an appointment to discuss her DH's surgery next week. *Lurker* has hurt her back moving bags out to the trash, and *Sugarsugar's* DD is still not completely well, but Serena's ear problems are improving. *Gottastch* is eagerly looking forward to April when she'll become a GM and is busy knitting a teddy bear for the soon-to-be-here baby. *Purple and Rookie* are collaborating over their scumbling supplies ideas. *Puplover*has got a lovely new hairstyle and *Swedenme* is thinking of doing the same. *Pacer* reported that there had been a 115 vehicle pileup on the highway that she normally uses to get to work. Fortunately she did not have to work today.

KTP Photos 9th January, 2015
3 - *Gwen* - Fingerless gloves
11 - *Tami* - DGKs
13 - *Purple* - DGKs
16 - *Agnes* - Quinn
27 - *Tami* - Baking cookies with the DGKs
33 - *Kate* - My Gran & aunt
43 - *Caren* - Cloudy sky (plus video)
48 - *Nico* - Sydney photos
54 - *Caren* - Coffee/monument/clouds
54- *Agnes* - Squirrel
57- *Agnes* - Socks
62 - *Gwen* - Staghorn fingerless glove
66 - *Puplover* - Bolero
73 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
74 - *Caren* - Caren with coffee/Jamie
83 - *Pacer* - Kiki the cat/Barbie dress
91- *Caren* - Coffee/snow
93 - *Gottastch* - Spun yarn
93 - *Puplover* - Shawl
96 - *Pacer* - Photos/Cousins' lunch
97 - *Agnes* - Socks
97 - *Normaedern* - Daffodills
98 - *Agnes* - Lace scarf
99 - *Agnes* - Purple wool
100 - *Purple* - DGS with his new snowman
111 - *Caren* - Coffee / snow
112 - *Caren* - View from the kitchen window
113 - *Kate* - Luke asleep
119 - *Cashmeregma* - Princess DGD! / DH's hotel in San Diego
120 - *jknappva* - Gypsy/groom swan
121 - *Puplover* - New hairdo
127 - *Bulldog* - Socks
134 - *Sorlenna* - Earrings
134 - *Cashmeregma* - Icicles


----------



## Sarah Chana

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015
> 
> I'm delighted that Sam is out of the spa, even if his journey home was rather eventful! Please rest up and take good care of yourself, Sam - if all the good wishes sent winging their way to you from everyone on this forum mean anything, you'll be back in the pink in no time! BTW the 139 pages were all from just this one week....we've been a very chatty bunch recently!
> There have been some real extremes of weather this week from Bonnie's Canadian -21C (5F) to Darowil's Australian 42C (108F) - I'm glad I'm not experiencing either of them! Make sure you all stay safe and out of any extremes of weather, however high or low...hide away and knit is my recommendation!
> 
> The summary is a joint effort this week as Margaret started it and I finished it off.
> 
> *Betty* has a nasty sinus infection which has stopped her doing things! Jim has been very good at coming to the party while she has been laid up. *Shirley/Designer* has also had another hospital stay with a kidney infection,but she has now been told that there has been no damage done to her kidneys. She also told us that the doctors do not want her to have an operation for her diverticulitis. She has found someone to take over a lot of the responsibility of the workshops so they can continue. *Matinas* sister has been readmitted to hospital. Very unwell but not yet sure of what the problem is. She had hoped to get home on Friday, but this has been postponed. *Swedenme* a newbie to the KTP has a husband who is unable to work again as a result of a major infection stemming originally from a persistent cough. Gwen updated us with *Mariannes* news - her son Ben who has a number of major health issues is heading towards needing kidney dialysis which he plans to refuse. Hoping that he might be able to find a match for a kidney transplant. *Gwens* new SIL with a history of alcoholism has, under the stress of losing his job, fallen off the wagon. Gwen's DD is almost at her wits end as to what to do - and is concerned for the kids. Gwen is going with DD to Al-anon to help her deal with the situation.
> Im sure Ive left out others with bad chests- it seems that a lot of you have problems. *Rookie* is almost ready to give in and see a doctor as she is not picking up. *Bonnies* DH saw the doctor because he was not getting better either and thankfully he does not have pneumonia .*Caren* has had a nasty chest infection and is slowly picking up. She also had internet problems as did *jknappva, cmaliza and Lurker* However the anti-virus program Julie that ran seems to have dealt with most of the issues for now. *Pacers* SILs sister died this week- and Pacer has known her well for decades. She was worried about travelling for the funeral, but has heard that her SIL did not want any services. *Rookies* DSs SIL also died this week, it was very sudden and she was just short of 62 years old. Pacer heard from *kehinkel* that she has been getting a lot of work so lots of driving leaving no time to come and visit us. *Tamiohios* mother has been moved out of the rehab into her home with Tamies brother. The move was not smooth and her DM has been very unsettled by it. *Pearlone* and her DH have an appointment to discuss her DH's surgery next week. *Lurker* has hurt her back moving bags out to the trash, and *Sugarsugar's* DD is still not completely well, but Serena's ear problems are improving. *Gottastch* is eagerly looking forward to April when she'll become a GM and is busy knitting a teddy bear for the soon-to-be-here baby. *Purple and Rookie* are collaborating over their scumbling supplies ideas. *Puplover*has got a lovely new hairstyle and *Swedenme* is thinking of doing the same. *Pacer* reported that there had been a 115 vehicle pileup on the highway that she normally uses to get to work. Fortunately she did not have to work today.
> 
> KTP Photos 9th January, 2015
> 3 - *Gwen* - Fingerless gloves
> 11 - *Tami* - DGKs
> 13 - *Purple* - DGKs
> 16 - *Agnes* - Quinn
> 27 - *Tami* - Baking cookies with the DGKs
> 33 - *Kate* - My Gran & aunt
> 43 - *Caren* - Cloudy sky (plus video)
> 48 - *Nico* - Sydney photos
> 54 - *Caren* - Coffee/monument/clouds
> 54- *Agnes* - Squirrel
> 57- *Agnes* - Socks
> 62 - *Gwen* - Staghorn fingerless glove
> 66 - *Puplover* - Bolero
> 73 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
> 74 - *Caren* - Caren with coffee/Jamie
> 83 - *Pacer* - Kiki the cat/Barbie dress
> 91- *Caren* - Coffee/snow
> 93 - *Gottastch* - Spun yarn
> 93 - *Puplover* - Shawl
> 96 - *Pacer* - Photos/Cousins' lunch
> 97 - *Agnes* - Socks
> 97 - *Normaedern* - Daffodills
> 98 - *Agnes* - Lace scarf
> 99 - *Agnes* - Purple wool
> 100 - *Purple* - DGS with his new snowman
> 111 - *Caren* - Coffee / snow
> 112 - *Caren* - View from the kitchen window
> 113 - *Kate* - Luke asleep
> 119 - *Cashmeregma* - Princess DGD! / DH's hotel in San Diego
> 120 - *jknappva* - Gypsy/groom swan
> 121 - *Puplover* - New hairdo
> 127 - *Bulldog* - Socks
> 134 - *Sorlenna* - Earrings
> 134 - *Cashmeregma* - Icicles


How can I look at these pics? Thanks, alot.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Sam, Take good care of yourself! I know your family is doing its best but you must cooperate even if you dont think its necessary.

Your KTP family is always with you.
Sarah


----------



## KateB

Sarah Chana said:


> How can I look at these pics? Thanks, alot.


You can find them by using the search button above and typing in Knitting Tea Party 2nd January 2015. They are all there on the relevant page numbers. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks so much Kate! What a useful thing the summary is proving to be! It is good to hear from Sam too, hoping he continues to breath with ease!


----------



## martina

Thank you Kate for starting us off this week. The summary is very useful.


----------



## Swedenme

I'm just saying a quick hello so that I'm all joined up to enjoy another week at the tea party .i think it will take me that long to untangle my lovely sock yarn that I have made a right mess of . So hopefully chatting away with everyone hear will keep me sane while I continue to untangle
Oops forgot to say thank you Kate for starting us all off again


----------



## Glennys 2

Just marking my place.


----------



## Miss Pam

Thanks, Kate, for the start this week. Glad to hear that Sam is home and hopefully on the mend.


----------



## sassafras123

Kate, thank you for opening.
Sam, so glad you are home. Sorry you had to make sidestep to ER for oxygen.
Went to half hour of zumba, changed bed sheets, did wash, all put away and vacuumed bedroom and hall. Working on fair isle hat.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks Kate for starting & for the great summary.
My visit to the dentist went well,I was expecting to be told I needed a crown on my front bottom tooth but he managed to grind the sharp piece off & says unless it becomes hot/cold sensitive it should be OK.
No other problems & got a cleaning done so good for another year.
Ads were good just sunny & cold.

Pacer I forgot to Say I'm glad you didn't work today so weren't out on the ugly roads or near that terrible accident. Hope there are no more fatalities. I have not seen anything on our news yet, all about the terrible things in France.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just want to tell you how glad I am you've joined us. You have become a real part of this family and I'm so glad. Glad you found us for the new KTP and will continue to share with us. 


Swedenme said:


> I'm just saying a quick hello so that I'm all joined up to enjoy another week at the tea party .i think it will take me that long to untangle my lovely sock yarn that I have made a right mess of . So hopefully chatting away with everyone hear will keep me sane while I continue to untangle
> Oops forgot to say thank you Kate for starting us all off again


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Bonnie* so glad you were able to dodge the expense of getting a crown.

*Kate* thank you so much for starting us off on the new tea party. You and Margaret have done a wonderful job.

I've made a big pot of homemade creamy chicken veggie soup for dinner tonight. Now just waiting for DH to get home. He has run to pick up his check and taken Sydney with him. It ought to be interesting since Sydney has never gone with him any where and he is in the truck in the front cab with DH.

DD is attempting to hook up gaming system of some sort to the flat screen tv in the living room. Seems to be having trouble doing it; can't ask me as I am a total dummy doing those things. Perhaps her boyfriend will come over and do it for her. (He gave it to her awhile back. I think he got a newer one.)

*Sam* so glad you made it home albeit some issues with breathing along the way and a side trip again to the ER. Don't rush getting back into the swing of things. Your health is your top priority!


----------



## agnescr

Marking my spot thanks for starting this weeks TP Kate


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnie* so glad you were able to dodge the expense of getting a crown.
> 
> *Kate* thank you so much for starting us off on the new tea party. You and Margaret have done a wonderful job.
> 
> I've made a big pot of homemade creamy chicken veggie soup for dinner tonight. Now just waiting for DH to get home. He has run to pick up his check and taken Sydney with him. It ought to be interesting since Sydney has never gone with him any where and he is in the truck in the front cab with DH.
> 
> DD is attempting to hook up gaming system of some sort to the flat screen tv in the living room. Seems to be having trouble doing it; can't ask me as I am a total dummy doing those things. Perhaps her boyfriend will come over and do it for her. (He gave it to her awhile back. I think he got a newer one.)
> 
> *Sam* so glad you made it home albeit some issues with breathing along the way and a side trip again to the ER. Don't rush getting back into the swing of things. Your health is your top priority!


Re Sam: I fully agree with Gwen on this- more important you reach lasting health, Sam! Rather than over-doing it for us all!


----------



## agnescr

agnescr said:


> Marking my spot thanks for starting this weeks TP Kate
> 
> saw this on facebook hope that its ok to post this
> 
> oor most famous dug..Grayfriers Bobby dressed for the cold weather


got to try fix it wouldnt post properly


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to tell you how glad I am you've joined us. You have become a real part of this family and I'm so glad. Glad you found us for the new KTP and will continue to share with us.


Thank you Gwen that is very nice of you to say


----------



## Sorlenna

Just marking my spot to catch up later!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> got to try fix it wouldnt post properly


What's wrong with it? It looks good to me and I recognize the dog, very famous in Scotland history.


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> What's wrong with it? It looks good to me and I recognize the dog, very famous in Scotland history.


wouldnt post the first time when i edited post it made a separate post,strange


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> You can find them by using the search button above and typing in Knitting Tea Party 2nd January 2015. They are all there on the relevant page numbers. Hope this helps.


I know Sam will truly welcome the summary with us all finding more time to chat now that Christmas and New Year's are over.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> got to try fix it wouldnt post properly


I'll bet he was thankful for that scarf too. :wink:


----------



## flyty1n

Glad to hear that Sam is home and hoping his recovery will be uneventful from here on until he is well. Thanks for the summary and for the start of this new KP. Weather here has been almost a spring day, snow is melting and I can even see green grass in spots. However, this coming weekend is again predicted to be nasty cold and hopefully, we will get some snow. The deer are down in the valley, thanks to the heavy snow in the mountains covering their browse, and they are doing a nice job of trimming my euonymus bushes during the evening hours. The fact that Molly barks at them through the window doesn't bother them in the least. I have to be very careful driving to work at 0500 as they tend to cross the road where ever they choose and don't watch out for cars.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just looking at Darowil's workshop and see that once she gets her 2 socks going on the 2 circular needles, she puts her yarn ball inside the sock. Sounds Brilliant to me.

So at the half-way point you drop the yarn.
At the end you drop the needle.


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll bet he was thankful for that scarf too. :wink:


Not as cold here as it usually is at this time of year its almost midnight and temperature is 6c its usually in the minus nunbers


----------



## KatyNora

Sam - I'm so glad to know you're home. Now just be sure you take things *very* easy for a while!


----------



## jknappva

Kate , thank you so much for starting us off this week. And with the synopsis of the week's happenings, everyone will have reminders and Sam can quickly catch up.
My internet problems are solved. The tech came this afternoon and found loose connections where their lines come into the building. Also found that our, and several others, were getting a weak signal so that will be fixed next week. Since it was the cable company's problem, I wasn't charged for the service call which was nice to know!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> got to try fix it wouldnt post properly


Cute!! Wouldn't want Bobby to get cold!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a very windy Surrey, not as bad as Scotland is getting. 

Glad to hear Sam is home.

hugs and healing bibes all round.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> Kate , thank you so much for starting us off this week. And with the synopsis of the week's happenings, everyone will have reminders and Sam can quickly catch up.
> My internet problems are solved. The tech came this afternoon and found loose connections where their lines come into the building. Also found that our, and several others, were getting a weak signal so that will be fixed next week. Since it was the cable company's problem, I wasn't charged for the service call which was nice to know!
> Junek


That's great news...doesn't always work out that way!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kate and Margaret, thanks for starting this for us.

Sam, so glad you are well enough to get back home. we missed you very much.

Swedenme, I'd agree with others, you are making yourself known in the nicest way and we are enjoying your posts.

Julie, get some help and don't hurt yourself any more!

There were other things I meant to comment on but have forgotten them. All stay safe and warm/cool over the weekend. Prayers for those needing them and a great big group hug {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## jheiens

I want to add my welcome to Swedenme if I've failed to get to it yet. You are proving to be a very pleasant addition to the table.

To the rest of you, keep safe and warm or cool as the case may be. It's been bad enough with Sam out of the conversations this long; we certainly don't want any of the rest of us needing a spa break any time soon.

SiL, Ben, was sent up to the SE shore of Lake Erie (right into the path of the incoming lake-effect snows) today by the cable company where he works. Not the most pleasant day for it--snow up over his knees while carrying an extension ladder. He has worked out in this mess for the last 3 days. Golly!!

I'm going to try to get some knitting done this evening. Y'all have a good time and play nice, as Gwen says.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

thanks so much kate - I so appreciate you doing this for me. did we get a picture of puplover's new quaf?

it has been a long day - some raggedy breathing - a few sessions of sit and catch your breath - I have not moved around any more than I have to. tonight I am breathing better than I have for a while - I will hope it continues. I'm going to be fine - will just take a while.

alexis and her girlfriend and their collective boyfriends wanted to go to ft wayne for dinner - it's 4° out with a wind that moans around the house - snow blowing across the road - Heidi said no. I wouldn't even have wanted to do it and I love olive garden. think children look at themselves as invincible. guess they will stay in dull old defiance. lol

again - thanks for the well wishes - I'm doin' ok. --- sam



KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015
> 
> I'm delighted that Sam is out of the spa,


----------



## iamsam

wish I was closer to that soup. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnie* so glad you were able to dodge the expense of getting a crown.
> 
> *Kate* thank you so much for starting us off on the new tea party. You and Margaret have done a wonderful job.
> 
> I've made a big pot of homemade creamy chicken veggie soup for dinner tonight. Now just waiting for DH to get home. He has run to pick up his check and taken Sydney with him. It ought to be interesting since Sydney has never gone with him any where and he is in the truck in the front cab with DH.
> 
> DD is attempting to hook up gaming system of some sort to the flat screen tv in the living room. Seems to be having trouble doing it; can't ask me as I am a total dummy doing those things. Perhaps her boyfriend will come over and do it for her. (He gave it to her awhile back. I think he got a newer one.)
> 
> *Sam* so glad you made it home albeit some issues with breathing along the way and a side trip again to the ER. Don't rush getting back into the swing of things. Your health is your top priority!


----------



## pearlone

Hello ladies and gents. Chilly here in central Florida. High was 44F today, I think last night was 29 F. Had the heat on, but Sunday is to be 77 degrees F. Yea. DH saw specialist yeterday regarding his surgery on Tuesday. It will be more extensive than his last surgeries were. He will most likely be admitted for a bit. Won't be sure till after surgery. Prayers for a good outcome.

Thank you for such a great start to the party Kate and Maragret. You ladies did a super job with the updates from last week's party. Glad Sam is now home to recuperate and hope he feels much improved.

Finally got some furniture into our new home. Furniture does make such a difference in an empty room. We got two bedroom sets and a dining room set. Now on to the living room and Florida room.Then all rooms will have furniture in them. it has been so much more work than I remember, putting a home together from scratch, but so worth it.

So nice to meet you Sonja.Don't remember if I introduced myself. My memory sometimes fails. I think it is due to, too much on my mind.If I read your introduction correctly, you also have a DH with numerous health issues. I hope the doctors are able to help him. My DH has had numerous serious medical problems the last several years. 
Hope you are enjoying the tea party. There are so many lovely folks here. Nice to meet you and welcome.

Fixed a new recipe for our dinner tonight that my husband really enjoyed. Cabbage Roll Casserole. Well I have written a small novella, so will stop for now. Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## pearlone

Sam is wonderful you are home and just now go slow and get your strength back. Know Gwennie made a great soup. Maybe she could send you some. Not sure that is possible, but wish it was.


----------



## pacer

Kate...Thanks for the wonderful update. I would like to make a slight correction to the pictures list. Page 96 Cousins lunch should be Ohio Tami if my memory serves correctly that they got together and she received a box of pictures during that lunch. I don't have cousins living close by to join for lunch.


----------



## pearlone

Ohio Joy, DH and I live 11 blocks from Lake Erie and those snow storms that dump all the snow are terrible. Lived and worked in it for years, that is why we are in Florida now. I feel so sorry for your DSIL, but know his hard work is appreciated by those who use the cable service.


----------



## pacer

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies and gents. Chilly here in central Florida. High was 44F today, I think last night was 29 F. Had the heat on, but Sunday is to be 77 degrees F. Yea. DH saw specialist yeterday regarding his surgery on Tuesday. It will be more extensive than his last surgeries were. He will most likely be admitted for a bit. Won't be sure till after surgery. Prayers for a good outcome.
> 
> Thank you for such a great start to the party Kate and Maragret. You ladies did a super job with the updates from last week's party. Glad Sam is now home to recuperate and hope he feels much improved.
> 
> Finally got some furniture into our new home. Furniture does make such a difference in an empty room. We got two bedroom sets and a dining room set. Now on to the living room and Florida room.Then all rooms will have furniture in them. it has been so much more work than I remember, putting a home together from scratch, but so worth it.
> 
> So nice to meet you Sonja.Don't remember if I introduced myself. My memory sometimes fails. I think it is due to, too much on my mind.If I read your introduction correctly, you also have a DH with numerous health issues. I hope the doctors are able to help him. My DH has had numerous serious medical problems the last several years.
> Hope you are enjoying the tea party. There are so many lovely folks here. Nice to meet you and welcome.
> 
> Fixed a new recipe for our dinner tonight that my husband really enjoyed. Cabbage Roll Casserole. Well I have written a small novella, so will stop for now. Catch up tomorrow.


You stopped without sharing a wonderful recipe with us. How do you make your cabbage roll casserole?


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> thanks so much kate - I so appreciate you doing this for me. did we get a picture of puplover's new quaf?
> 
> it has been a long day - some raggedy breathing - a few sessions of sit and catch your breath - I have not moved around any more than I have to. tonight I am breathing better than I have for a while - I will hope it continues. I'm going to be fine - will just take a while.
> 
> alexis and her girlfriend and their collective boyfriends wanted to go to ft wayne for dinner - it's 4° out with a wind that moans around the house - snow blowing across the road - Heidi said no. I wouldn't even have wanted to do it and I love olive garden. think children look at themselves as invincible. guess they will stay in dull old defiance. lol
> 
> again - thanks for the well wishes - I'm doin' ok. --- sam
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Yes, Puplover's new hairdo is on page 121 of last week's KTP. Glad to hear the breathing's a bit better Sam, but *please* take it easy!


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> thanks so much kate - I so appreciate you doing this for me. did we get a picture of puplover's new quaf?
> 
> it has been a long day - some raggedy breathing - a few sessions of sit and catch your breath - I have not moved around any more than I have to. tonight I am breathing better than I have for a while - I will hope it continues. I'm going to be fine - will just take a while.
> 
> alexis and her girlfriend and their collective boyfriends wanted to go to ft wayne for dinner - it's 4° out with a wind that moans around the house - snow blowing across the road - Heidi said no. I wouldn't even have wanted to do it and I love olive garden. think children look at themselves as invincible. guess they will stay in dull old defiance. lol
> 
> again - thanks for the well wishes - I'm doin' ok. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015
> 
> I'm delighted that Sam is out of the spa,
> 
> 
> 
> Try to google the accidents on I 94 in Michigan and let them see that mess. Maybe dull old defiance will make more sense for them tonight. I would not want them to encounter the mess our state is dealing with today and that accident originated with white out conditions.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> Kate...Thanks for the wonderful update. I would like to make a slight correction to the pictures list. Page 96 Cousins lunch should be Ohio Tami if my memory serves correctly that they got together and she received a box of pictures during that lunch. I don't have cousins living close by to join for lunch.


Oops! Sorry Mary, you are quite right that should have said Tami and not Pacer.  :lol:


----------



## jheiens

pearlone said:


> Ohio Joy, DH and I live 11 blocks from Lake Erie and those snow storms that dump all the snow are terrible. Lived and worked in it for years, that is why we are in Florida now. I feel so sorry for your DSIL, but know his hard work is appreciated by those who use the cable service.


Thanks, Pearlone, for the thoughtful words for my DSIL.

I've been meaning to ask if your new home in FL will be permanent for you and DH or a snowbird roost? I can certainly understand if it is to be permanent after these last two Januaries.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

KateB said:


> Oops! Sorry Mary, you are quite right that should have said Tami and not Pacer.  :lol:


That's okay. You do a fantastic job at putting it together and I would certainly love to claim to be a part of Ohio Tami's extended family even though I am not in that picture and not really one of her cousins. 

I did get out for a meeting this afternoon and then had the boys go to dinner with me. I dropped Matthew off at home with dinner for DH (he was asleep and has to work tonight so he did not join us for dinner) and then DS#1 and I went to get a few grocery items. Now I am home for the evening. Fortunately I did not need to drive very far for the meeting and I insisted on staying close to home for dinner and groceries.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to tell you how glad I am you've joined us. You have become a real part of this family and I'm so glad. Glad you found us for the new KTP and will continue to share with us.


Ditto!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I'm glad Heidi put her foot down about the teens travelling, kids sure seem to think the weather is no big deal & most run around in short jackets or hoodies & running shoes. I used to make my boys carry Sorrels, ski pants, hats & mitts in the vehicles, at least they were there if needed. These days of cell phones makes it a little safer too although we have areas where the service is a little sketchy.
Pearl, sounds like you are slowly getting settled in the new home. I hope your DH surgery ges well.


----------



## tami_ohio

Thank you Kate for the great start this week. 

Bonnie, good news re: the dentist. I got my postcard letting me know it's time to make an appointment. 

Sarah, the numbers on the left beside the names and type of photo are the page numbers from last week's tea party where they can be found.

Sonja, I am enjoying getting to know you, and very happy you have found us.

Gwen that soup sounds good. It ought to be a good story when your DH gets home as to how Sydney did in the truck!
It wouldn't do any good for your DD to ask me about how to hook up the game system either!


----------



## Bonnie7591

flyty1n said:


> Glad to hear that Sam is home and hoping his recovery will be uneventful from here on until he is well. Thanks for the summary and for the start of this new KP. Weather here has been almost a spring day, snow is melting and I can even see green grass in spots. However, this coming weekend is again predicted to be nasty cold and hopefully, we will get some snow. The deer are down in the valley, thanks to the heavy snow in the mountains covering their browse, and they are doing a nice job of trimming my euonymus bushes during the evening hours. The fact that Molly barks at them through the window doesn't bother them in the least. I have to be very careful driving to work at 0500 as they tend to cross the road where ever they choose and don't watch out for cars.


Animals on the road are always a danger. I have hit 4 deer over the years but am very scared of hitting a moose. There were 3 in my garden the other mrning. Good thing I spent all that time in the fall wrapping my fruit trees.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Kate , thank you so much for starting us off this week. And with the synopsis of the week's happenings, everyone will have reminders and Sam can quickly catch up.
> My internet problems are solved. The tech came this afternoon and found loose connections where their lines come into the building. Also found that our, and several others, were getting a weak signal so that will be fixed next week. Since it was the cable company's problem, I wasn't charged for the service call which was nice to know!
> Junek


I'm glad you got that fixed, and that it didn't cost you anything!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> I want to add my welcome to Swedenme if I've failed to get to it yet. You are proving to be a very pleasant addition to the table.
> 
> To the rest of you, keep safe and warm or cool as the case may be. It's been bad enough with Sam out of the conversations this long; we certainly don't want any of the rest of us needing a spa break any time soon.
> 
> SiL, Ben, was sent up to the SE shore of Lake Erie (right into the path of the incoming lake-effect snows) today by the cable company where he works. Not the most pleasant day for it--snow up over his knees while carrying an extension ladder. He has worked out in this mess for the last 3 days. Golly!!
> 
> I'm going to try to get some knitting done this evening. Y'all have a good time and play nice, as Gwen says.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Prayers for Ben's safety in all this cold and snow!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kate and Margaret, thanks for starting this for us.
> 
> Sam, so glad you are well enough to get back home. we missed you very much.
> 
> Swedenme, I'd agree with others, you are making yourself known in the nicest way and we are enjoying your posts.
> 
> Julie, get some help and don't hurt yourself any more!
> 
> There were other things I meant to comment on but have forgotten them. All stay safe and warm/cool over the weekend. Prayers for those needing them and a great big group hug {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Zara was over this morning- and we accomplished a lot in her hour- it felt like the tide was turning. - between chaos and order.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> thanks so much kate - I so appreciate you doing this for me. did we get a picture of puplover's new quaf?
> 
> it has been a long day - some raggedy breathing - a few sessions of sit and catch your breath - I have not moved around any more than I have to. tonight I am breathing better than I have for a while - I will hope it continues. I'm going to be fine - will just take a while.
> 
> alexis and her girlfriend and their collective boyfriends wanted to go to ft wayne for dinner - it's 4° out with a wind that moans around the house - snow blowing across the road - Heidi said no. I wouldn't even have wanted to do it and I love olive garden. think children look at themselves as invincible. guess they will stay in dull old defiance. lol
> 
> again - thanks for the well wishes - I'm doin' ok. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015
> 
> I'm delighted that Sam is out of the spa,
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that Heidi told the kids they couldn't go to Ft. Wayne. It's too cold, and too much wind. And yes, they do think they are invincible at that age! And you are most welcome for the well wishes. We love you and need you!
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Kate...Thanks for the wonderful update. I would like to make a slight correction to the pictures list. Page 96 Cousins lunch should be Ohio Tami if my memory serves correctly that they got together and she received a box of pictures during that lunch. I don't have cousins living close by to join for lunch.


Yes, that would be me. My cousin gave us copies of what her niece had done on that part of the family, along with copies of pictures of my grandparents and aunts and uncle. The big box of pictures is from my mom's.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Try to google the accidents on I 94 in Michigan and let them see that mess. Maybe dull old defiance will make more sense for them tonight. I would not want them to encounter the mess our state is dealing with today and that accident originated with white out conditions.


Good idea! That is not something we want anyone to encounter, especially our loved ones.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> That's okay. You do a fantastic job at putting it together and I would certainly love to claim to be a part of Ohio Tami's extended family even though I am not in that picture and not really one of her cousins.
> 
> I did get out for a meeting this afternoon and then had the boys go to dinner with me. I dropped Matthew off at home with dinner for DH (he was asleep and has to work tonight so he did not join us for dinner) and then DS#1 and I went to get a few grocery items. Now I am home for the evening. Fortunately I did not need to drive very far for the meeting and I insisted on staying close to home for dinner and groceries.


I would love to claim you as part of my family!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Zara was over this morning- and we accomplished a lot in her hour- it felt like the tide was turning. - between chaos and order.


That's good. It always seems like I get more done when I have help, and I know how much you appreciated Zara's help today. Tell her I said thank you for helping you, since we can't.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> Alexis and her girlfriend and their collective boyfriends wanted to go to ft wayne for dinner - it's 4° out with a wind that moans around the house - snow blowing across the road - Heidi said no. I wouldn't even have wanted to do it and I love olive garden. think children look at themselves as invincible. guess they will stay in dull old defiance. lol,


While I know Pizza Hut isn't Olive Garden, yours really impressed me when we were there-- they let me order off the children's menu! Many won't and I was so grateful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam --- I wouldn't have let the young adults go either in this kind of weather --- but I do remember going out myself in worse weather and go about 40 miles away to go to a favorite restaurant...yes, we believed we were invinceable.



thewren said:


> thanks so much kate - I so appreciate you doing this for me. did we get a picture of puplover's new quaf?
> 
> it has been a long day - some raggedy breathing - a few sessions of sit and catch your breath - I have not moved around any more than I have to. tonight I am breathing better than I have for a while - I will hope it continues. I'm going to be fine - will just take a while.
> 
> alexis and her girlfriend and their collective boyfriends wanted to go to ft wayne for dinner - it's 4° out with a wind that moans around the house - snow blowing across the road - Heidi said no. I wouldn't even have wanted to do it and I love olive garden. think children look at themselves as invincible. guess they will stay in dull old defiance. lol
> 
> again - thanks for the well wishes - I'm doin' ok. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party, 9th January, 2015
> 
> I'm delighted that Sam is out of the spa,
Click to expand...


----------



## Spider

Thanks Kate for starting our new party. Sam so glad you are home.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope all goes well with the surgery for DH. Sorry that the cold weather reached all the way to where you are. I'll bet you don't hae an echo in the house anymore--I'll bet the new furniture looks great. We're in the market to redo our family room furniture - once the weather clears up we'll start looking.



pearlone said:


> Hello ladies and gents. Chilly here in central Florida. High was 44F today, I think last night was 29 F. Had the heat on, but Sunday is to be 77 degrees F. Yea. DH saw specialist yeterday regarding his surgery on Tuesday. It will be more extensive than his last surgeries were. He will most likely be admitted for a bit. Won't be sure till after surgery. Prayers for a good outcome.
> 
> Thank you for such a great start to the party Kate and Maragret. You ladies did a super job with the updates from last week's party. Glad Sam is now home to recuperate and hope he feels much improved.
> 
> Finally got some furniture into our new home. Furniture does make such a difference in an empty room. We got two bedroom sets and a dining room set. Now on to the living room and Florida room.Then all rooms will have furniture in them. it has been so much more work than I remember, putting a home together from scratch, but so worth it.
> 
> So nice to meet you Sonja.Don't remember if I introduced myself. My memory sometimes fails. I think it is due to, too much on my mind.If I read your introduction correctly, you also have a DH with numerous health issues. I hope the doctors are able to help him. My DH has had numerous serious medical problems the last several years.
> Hope you are enjoying the tea party. There are so many lovely folks here. Nice to meet you and welcome.
> 
> Fixed a new recipe for our dinner tonight that my husband really enjoyed. Cabbage Roll Casserole. Well I have written a small novella, so will stop for now. Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> You stopped without sharing a wonderful recipe with us. How do you make your cabbage roll casserole?


And I was drooling over the creamy chicken veggie soup someone posted. Think it is time for some soup. And nothing too exotic.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Try to google the accidents on I 94 in Michigan and let them see that mess. Maybe dull old defiance will make more sense for them tonight. I would not want them to encounter the mess our state is dealing with today and that accident originated with white out conditions.


THAT was one of the other things I missed commenting-- Pacer, when I read on computer about accident I was gonna worry about you and Matthew, then remembered you had the day off! So glad you are safe. That was horrible.


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> I would love to claim you as part of my family!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Thank you all for the compliments on my hair, today it wasn't so easy will practice over the weekend.

Sam glad you're home!!

Rookie my condolences and hugs.

Sorlenna love the earrings.

Mary praying for all involved in the accidents. Very scary, they was an accident down our way yesterday one person died. 

Prayers that those driving in these conditions stay safe.

Prayers and hugs for all


----------



## tami_ohio

I made this Tuesday night. I only used half of the chicken called for, we had it for leftovers last night, and still have enough for one more meal. It was really good. I will make it again. I found it on face book. 


Chicken Lombardy 
Ingredients: 
8 oz package(s) sliced fresh mushrooms 
2 tablespoon(s) butter melted 
6 skinned and boned chicken breasts 
1/2 cup(s) all-purpose flour
1/3 cup(s) butter 
3/4 cup(s) marsala 
1/2 cup(s) chicken broth 
1/2 teaspoon(s) salt 
1/8 teaspoon(s) pepper 
1/2 cup(s) shredded mozarella cheese 
1/2 cup(s) parmesan cheese 
2 green onions chopped 

Preparation: 
Cook mushrooms in 2 tablespoons butter in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat, stirring constantly, 3 to 5 minutes or just until tender. Remove from heat; set aside. Cut each chicken breast in half lengthwise. Place chicken between 2 sheets of heavy-duty plastic wrap; flatten to 1/8 inch thickness, using a meat mallet or rolling pin. Dredge chicken pieces in flour. Cook chicken in batches, in 1 to 2 tablespoons butter in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat 3 to 4 minutes on each side or until golden. Place chicken in a lightly greased 13 x 9 inch baking dish, overlapping edges. Repeat procedure with remaining chicken and butter. Reserving pan drippings in skillet. Sprinkle mushrooms evenly over chicken. Add wine and broth to skillet. Bring to a boil; reduce heat, and simmer, uncovered, 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Stir in salt and pepper. Pour sauce over chicken. Combine cheeses and green onions; sprinkle over chicken. Bake uncovered, at 450 degrees for 12 to 14 minutes until cheese melts.


----------



## tami_ohio

Purlone, I forgot to say that I am keeping your DH in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> That's good. It always seems like I get more done when I have help, and I know how much you appreciated Zara's help today. Tell her I said thank you for helping you, since we can't.


I will, Tami- should see her fairly soon again!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, So glad you had some help!!!

Dawn, try some mousse if you haven't already. I have a friend with a style like yours and it is so adorable, but she has to use product on it. That made all the difference.

I've been busy knitting and thanks to Kehinkle's workshop at KAP and Darowil's workshop online, I now have socks going on 2 circular needles and haven't hooked them up wrong yet thanks to the mantra. I'm working 2 different socks from 2 different skeins, so I will still have the missing sock at the end but will have 4 socks when I am done. Didn't go for 4 socks at a time but I do understand now how that is done. Can't believe I got the hang of this. It really boggled my mind to do 2 at once, but I love it.

DH just called and all is still going great. Here he is out in beautiful and warm San Diego and he hasn't been out of the hotel. Well, I guess in a way this is work for him as well as nice to be meeting up with former students and professional musicians, but still, I think he should at least go out and take a walk along the water. He helped me figure out the tv so I can sit somewhere comfortable and watch a DVD. I am watching the computer in his office but it is so uncomfortable in his chair. Carried in a kitchen chair, but now I can sit on the couch and knit. I have some DVD's that I can watch in there. I just needed to hit source on the remote and it came in but I was working 2 remotes and getting confused. Just took talking with him and I found it right away.

Big news for me is knitting the socks and I'd better get back to them before I fall asleep. They are just little toes right now but I do love that Turkish cast on. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

sometimes it pays to live in a small town. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> While I know Pizza Hut isn't Olive Garden, yours really impressed me when we were there-- they let me order off the children's menu! Many won't and I was so grateful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I would love to claim you as part of my family!


I come from a big family and we always have room for more too. :wink:


----------



## iamsam

sending mounds of healing energy florida way purlone to wrap warm soothing healing energy around your husband to help him recover quickly. 

sleepy so think I will call it a night. it has been a not too bad evening. Heidi was just over and got my meds for me so I can just take them - turn around and fall into bed.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, So glad you had some help!!!
> 
> Dawn, try some mousse if you haven't already. I have a friend with a style like yours and it is so adorable, but she has to use product on it. That made all the difference.
> 
> I've been busy knitting and thanks to Kehinkle's workshop at KAP and Darowil's workshop online, I now have socks going on 2 circular needles and haven't hooked them up wrong yet thanks to the mantra. I'm working 2 different socks from 2 different skeins, so I will still have the missing sock at the end but will have 4 socks when I am done. Didn't go for 4 socks at a time but I do understand now how that is done. Can't believe I got the hang of this. It really boggled my mind to do 2 at once, but I love it.
> 
> DH just called and all is still going great. Here he is out in beautiful and warm San Diego and he hasn't been out of the hotel. Well, I guess in a way this is work for him as well as nice to be meeting up with former students and professional musicians, but still, I think he should at least go out and take a walk along the water. He helped me figure out the tv so I can sit somewhere comfortable and watch a DVD. I am watching the computer in his office but it is so uncomfortable in his chair. Carried in a kitchen chair, but now I can sit on the couch and knit. I have some DVD's that I can watch in there. I just needed to hit source on the remote and it came in but I was working 2 remotes and getting confused. Just took talking with him and I found it right away.
> 
> Big news for me is knitting the socks and I'd better get back to them before I fall asleep. They are just little toes right now but I do love that Turkish cast on. :thumbup:


And the nice thing is that there is money for three hours over the next two weeks- we really work well together- which makes a big difference!
So glad you got your remote sorted- what are you watching?
You are so much more adventurous with your knitting than me - I work on the same old, whereas you work on the new and exciting!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> sending mounds of healing energy florida way purlone to wrap warm soothing healing energy around your husband to help him recover quickly.
> 
> sleepy so think I will call it a night. it has been a not too bad evening. Heidi was just over and got my meds for me so I can just take them - turn around and fall into bed.
> 
> sam


Sleep well, Sam! Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, So glad the kids weren't allowed to drive far away. Wise decision in this weather. I enjoy Olive Garden too but not enough to go out in this, but I will also admit to DH and I doing foolish things like that when we were younger. Glad you are doing what you need to for recovery, even if it is slow. Hope you have sweet dreams.

Pearlone, Thinking of you and your DH and hoping you get the outcome you want. Waiting is not easy but we are here to chat any time you need. With all that is going on, you did a great job getting so much furniture and I'll bet it looks lovely.


----------



## Spider

That recipe looks great and I am going to try it. Sounds like a great one for entertaining.
Purlone so sorry your husband has so much ahead of him.
Purple I really hope your eyes get better . And Sam and Shirley just sit and rest and let everyone else take care of you.
So excited, started a new afghan this evening, nothing to exciting. Just the crochet ripple pattern I have memorized but I think the color combination is going to be fun to work with. Plus it is something I can take tomorrow to the football party we are going to. I get so nervous that this helps me keep calm. 
Love to read about all your backgrounds and what you have done and where you have all come from.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And the nice thing is that there is money for three hours over the next two weeks- we really work well together- which makes a big difference!
> So glad you got your remote sorted- what are you watching?
> You are so much more adventurous with your knitting than me - I work on the same old, whereas you work on the new and exciting!


On the computer I am watching Wallander. Earlier watched a remake of 29 steps. Part of it was shot in Scotland. I might watch some knitting videos if I move to the family room where the tv is, but only hooked up for DVD's. Lucy Neatby is a fabulous knitter in Eastern Canada and she has this great DVD series. I also have 2 DVD's called The Starter Wife, about how in Hollywood you are discarded as a wife and suddenly nobody will say hello, you can't get a seat at a restaurant, etc. It's like all you are is your husband's wife and when that is over you are too. It is a comedy, but sadly I do think it is pretty true. Not sure I'll make it much longer now though.

Your same old knitting is so amazing though and I am just learning socks. Just did one pair in Darowil's Magic Loop workshop. Then did Kathy's 2 circular needles and combining that with Darowil's workshop with socks on 2 circular needles. I don't have the experience in socks so whatever I do will be a challenge. Thank you though. You are always so kind and complimentary about what I do and I appreciate it.

Pearlone, I hope it was warmer at Disneyworld. I'm sure son and family took warm things, but then I'm actually not really sure.

I think it is off to bed for me. Getting pretty tired here. Night all.


----------



## siouxann

Hello Everyone,
Thanks for starting the new tea party. Sam, it's good to have you back!

The creeping crud has taken up residence here. All I feel like doing is huddling around my electric fire and guzzle hot tea with honey and lemon.

I did have to take the cat to the vet today. He wasn't eating (not even tuna!) and he had to have x-rays and blood work. She said he had impacted colon so they gave him an enema (!!!) Better them than me!

I hope that all who were ailing are feeling better! I continue to include you in my prayers.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

siouxann said:


> I did have to take the cat to the vet today. He wasn't eating (not even tuna!) and he had to have x-rays and blood work. She said he had impacted colon so they gave him an enema (!!!) Better them than me!.


siouxann, that vet visit sounds like $$ well spent! hope you get rid of the crud very quickly.

Julie, glad you got the help, sounds like she was good!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I saw this on Facebook and pulled a copy - just need to get to the store for the ingredients. Glad to have your recommendation!!



tami_ohio said:


> I made this Tuesday night. I only used half of the chicken called for, we had it for leftovers last night, and still have enough for one more meal. It was really good. I will make it again. I found it on face book.
> 
> Chicken Lombardy
> Ingredients:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> siouxann, that vet visit sounds like $$ well spent! hope you get rid of the crud very quickly.
> 
> Julie, glad you got the help, sounds like she was good!


She has been helping me since she was only 11- so we know each other really well- she is 18 now, and starting Uni this March.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> And the nice thing is that there is money for three hours over the next two weeks- we really work well together- which makes a big difference!
> So glad you got your remote sorted- what are you watching?
> You are so much more adventurous with your knitting than me - I work on the same old, whereas you work on the new and exciting!


So glad that you have help. I needed all I could get for my move. 
As for your knitting being "the same old", who was it who did the very popular workshop recently , Knitting Ganseys????
I am waiting to hear if my sister is definitely coming home today, she should know in a little while but we have been at this stage Before, so I am just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everybody from a very windswept northeast England very bracing brisk walk this morning I might not have been fully awake when I went out the door but I surely was by the time I got back . The farm that we walk past has one of those wind turbines in the middle of a field . I thought it was going to take off . 
Just like to finally say hello to Sam nice to meet you and glad you are back home were you can get some proper rest 
Thank you to Gwen , Betty Pearlone and everyone for making me feel so welcome 
I still haven't got the big tangle out of my sock yarn but the end is in sight so hopefully I will get them started today . I have my socks all planned starting with the cuff as I want to put a pattern in . Was going to do just plain as I'm still learning to knit in the round but I thought what the heck may as well go for it .A stitch pattern can't be all that hard . Famous last words I think . You might just here me scream down the internet


----------



## Normaedern

Kate, thank you for starting us off and the catch up. Great work! I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> So glad that you have help. I needed all I could get for my move.
> As for your knitting being "the same old", who was it who did the very popular workshop recently , Knitting Ganseys????
> I am waiting to hear if my sister is definitely coming home today, she should know in a little while but we have been at this stage Before, so I am just keeping my fingers crossed.


I guess, Martina, when you've been gansey knitting for 20 and more years it does get to feel like same old! I would not say that I have stopped learning about them though!
I do hope you know by now whether your sister will be home today or not, you will be approaching 11 a.m., as I type this.


----------



## Normaedern

agnescr said:


> got to try fix it wouldnt post properly


That is such a cute idea. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, just marking my spot. Yay I caught up on last TP. :thumbup: 

SAM... So glad that you are home from the "spa" and take it easy please. Great to have you back. 

I have officially now cleaned out and got rid of junk and not used "stuff" out of my kitchen. It is reduced by about a third. Yay. One room down.  

I must mention when I was in our supermarket yesterday, what did I see?
The start of Easter Eggs !! :shock: For goodness sake. :roll: 

Back to page 1 for me.... bye for now


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi Julie.... how are you?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie.... how are you?


Bit warm- it is still 77.3 F (25.8C) on the other one- but as I have started yawning again I will head back to bed soon- just needing to keep the fluids up- you probably wish you were this cool!?


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to tell you how glad I am you've joined us. You have become a real part of this family and I'm so glad. Glad you found us for the new KTP and will continue to share with us.


Re.. Swedenme.... Ditto... you are doing really well keeping up with us all. Welcome to the family.


----------



## angelam

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies and gents. Chilly here in central Florida. High was 44F today, I think last night was 29 F. Had the heat on, but Sunday is to be 77 degrees F. Yea. DH saw specialist yeterday regarding his surgery on Tuesday. It will be more extensive than his last surgeries were. He will most likely be admitted for a bit. Won't be sure till after surgery. Prayers for a good outcome.
> 
> Thank you for such a great start to the party Kate and Maragret. You ladies did a super job with the updates from last week's party. Glad Sam is now home to recuperate and hope he feels much improved.
> 
> Finally got some furniture into our new home. Furniture does make such a difference in an empty room. We got two bedroom sets and a dining room set. Now on to the living room and Florida room.Then all rooms will have furniture in them. it has been so much more work than I remember, putting a home together from scratch, but so worth it.
> 
> So nice to meet you Sonja.Don't remember if I introduced myself. My memory sometimes fails. I think it is due to, too much on my mind.If I read your introduction correctly, you also have a DH with numerous health issues. I hope the doctors are able to help him. My DH has had numerous serious medical problems the last several years.
> Hope you are enjoying the tea party. There are so many lovely folks here. Nice to meet you and welcome.
> 
> Fixed a new recipe for our dinner tonight that my husband really enjoyed. Cabbage Roll Casserole. Well I have written a small novella, so will stop for now. Catch up tomorrow.


I'm pleased you're gradually getting your new home furnished. Once you have some main pieces in the finishing touches can be added as and when. Healing thoughts for your husband that he has the best possible outcome from his surgery on Tuesday.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit warm- it is still 77.3 F (25.8C) on the other one- but as I have started yawning again I will head back to bed soon- just needing to keep the fluids up- you probably wish you were this cool!?


We are still in a cool change, so you are actually hotter than here. 20c today and it is currently 16.7c at 10pm. I have a dressing gown on !


----------



## angelam

Kate, thank you so much for starting off this weeks KTP and Margaret for her summary. It's good to hear Sam is home, I hope he is taking things very easily. 
Kate and Agnes and anyone else in Scotland stay safe from those storms battering you. We have a bit of a breeze but a lovely sunny morning now the rain has passed.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Zara was over this morning- and we accomplished a lot in her hour- it felt like the tide was turning. - between chaos and order.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Wow! I am caught up. Off to bed for me now. Gosh the days are flying by. Need more hours!


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just marking my spot. Yay I caught up on last TP. :thumbup:
> 
> SAM... So glad that you are home from the "spa" and take it easy please. Great to have you back.
> 
> I have officially now cleaned out and got rid of junk and not used "stuff" out of my kitchen. It is reduced by about a third. Yay. One room down.
> 
> I must mention when I was in our supermarket yesterday, what did I see?
> The start of Easter Eggs !! :shock: For goodness sake. :roll:
> 
> Back to page 1 for me.... bye for now


I saw Easter eggs at the supermarket yesterday too!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Swedenme

Hello sugarsugar thank you I'm really enjoying getting to know everyone and seeing all the lovely pictures 
Julie I'm glad you got some help and that you are beginning to see some order out of all the chaos . I've lived in the same house for 30 years I think clearing the loft would be a nightmare in its self . 

Pearlone I hope everything goes alright for your husband and he starts to get better soon . My thoughts and prayers will be with you both

I saw Easter eggs too I thought it was just a silly thing the supermarkets did here in England


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> So glad that you have help. I needed all I could get for my move.
> As for your knitting being "the same old", who was it who did the very popular workshop recently , Knitting Ganseys????
> I am waiting to hear if my sister is definitely coming home today, she should know in a little while but we have been at this stage Before, so I am just keeping my fingers crossed.


Hi Martina, I do hope your sister can get out of hospital today. It must be hard for you. Sending you lot of hugs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good mornng from a cloudy and windy Surrey, although the sun is now trying to come out.

We are off to my daughters today for a family birthday lunch. I have put away my fine knitting for the moment and a going to concerntrate of making some dolls for the children as they are done in dk yarn on 3mm needles and mostly in light colours.

Thanks for starting us off Kate and the synopsis.

Sending healing vibes (Sam it you don't rest ad take it easy I will come and sit on you!!!) to everyone who needs them and hugs to all. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Hello sugarsugar thank you I'm really enjoying getting to know everyone and seeing all the lovely pictures
> Julie I'm glad you got some help and that you are beginning to see some order out of all the chaos . I've lived in the same house for 30 years I think clearing the loft would be a nightmare in its self .
> 
> Pearlone I hope everything goes alright for your husband and he starts to get better soon . My thoughts and prayers will be with you both
> 
> I saw Easter eggs too I thought it was just a silly thing the supermarkets did here in England


Morning Sonja, I suppose the easter eggs will go with the hot cross buns thatt seem to be perminentaly in the shops now. Does your og like the windy weather. The wind used to drive my cats mad.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Kate, thank you so much for starting off this weeks KTP and Margaret for her summary. It's good to hear Sam is home, I hope he is taking things very easily.
> Kate and Agnes and anyone else in Scotland stay safe from those storms battering you. We have a bit of a breeze but a lovely sunny morning now the rain has passed.


Morning Angela, we've now got your sunshine, just before that we had torrential rain.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Martina, I do hope your sister can get out of hospital today. It must be hard for you. Sending you lot of hugs. xx


Thanks for your hugs. My sister is just waiting for her meds and then arranging transport and hopefully will be home soon. It is cold and very windy here, with snow forecast. At least the rain has stopped for now.
It sounds like you are going to have a fun time today.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Angela, we've now got your sunshine, just before that we had torrential rain.


Morning Josephine. Hope your eye problems clear up very soon. Are you able to drive?


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news...doesn't always work out that way!


That was definitely a plus. I was just tired of messing around with it. The internet is like your car, you expect it to start when you want it!!
Junek


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> I come from a big family and we always have room for more too. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you got that fixed, and that it didn't cost you anything!


It was a pleasant surprise after all the frustration of the last few days. I was lucky that a tech could come before the weekend!! They said he'd be here between 3 and 5. Of course, I expected him no earlier than 5 but he called at 2:30 and said he'd be here at 3 or a little after. Nice surprises all around!
Junek


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> It was a pleasant surprise after all the frustration of the last few days. I was lucky that a tech could come before the weekend!! They said he'd be here between 3 and 5. Of course, I expected him no earlier than 5 but he called at 2:30 and said he'd be here at 3 or a little after. Nice surprises all around!
> Junek


So glad that your internet is working well again and it sounds like others in the building benefited from your situation as well. I am happy that it did not cost you anything either.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for Ben's safety in all this cold and snow!


And adding my prayers for him and everyone out in the nasty weather. Average high for today is 48f. It's only going up to 29f for a high. 
Is it spring yet??!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw this on Facebook and pulled a copy - just need to get to the store for the ingredients. Glad to have your recommendation!!


I'd pulled a copy, too, just haven't cooked since then! Glad to know it is good.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

martina said:


> As for your knitting being "the same old", who was it who did the very popular workshop recently , Knitting Ganseys????
> .


Julie, this says it all-- I may know a few bits more than you but not at all sure I could do these that you do & TEACH.

Martina, hope things go better with your sis.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> sending mounds of healing energy florida way purlone to wrap warm soothing healing energy around your husband to help him recover quickly.
> 
> sleepy so think I will call it a night. it has been a not too bad evening. Heidi was just over and got my meds for me so I can just take them - turn around and fall into bed.
> 
> sam


Isn't it wonderful that we have daughters who take such wonderful care of us?!
I thank God for my daughter every day. But my children do take care of me. She cooks, etc., for me, my son fixes my computer, my other daughter who lives so far away pays for $100 worth of Schwann's food for me every month. My older son would do anything for me if he weren't disabled but he calls me frequently. 
I feel so sorry for the some of the people here who never see or hear from their family.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:


> I must mention when I was in our supermarket yesterday, what did I see?
> The start of Easter Eggs !! :shock: For goodness sake. :roll:


Several of our stores have Valentine's Day (OK, that's reasonable), St. Patrick's AND Easter going now. Why is it we need these so far ahead?????


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for starting the new tea party. Sam, it's good to have you back!
> 
> The creeping crud has taken up residence here. All I feel like doing is huddling around my electric fire and guzzle hot tea with honey and lemon.
> 
> I did have to take the cat to the vet today. He wasn't eating (not even tuna!) and he had to have x-rays and blood work. She said he had impacted colon so they gave him an enema (!!!) Better them than me!
> 
> I hope that all who were ailing are feeling better! I continue to include you in my prayers.


I'm sorry to hear you and your fur-baby are sick. My cat had a hairball a couple of years ago and the vet missed it on the x-ray. She hadn't eaten in several days and I was worried sick. I finally slathered butter on her paw and went outside and got some grass for her. Within an hour, up came the hairball and she was fine. I know, TMI!! But we love our fur-babies !
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody from a very windswept northeast England very bracing brisk walk this morning I might not have been fully awake when I went out the door but I surely was by the time I got back . The farm that we walk past has one of those wind turbines in the middle of a field . I thought it was going to take off .
> Just like to finally say hello to Sam nice to meet you and glad you are back home were you can get some proper rest
> Thank you to Gwen , Betty Pearlone and everyone for making me feel so welcome
> I still haven't got the big tangle out of my sock yarn but the end is in sight so hopefully I will get them started today . I have my socks all planned starting with the cuff as I want to put a pattern in . Was going to do just plain as I'm still learning to knit in the round but I thought what the heck may as well go for it .A stitch pattern can't be all that hard . Famous last words I think . You might just here me scream down the internet


It's always great to hear what's going on in your part of Great Britain. We don't have the wind or snow but, for us, it's unusually cold.
I know you were glad to be inside when you got back home. I'm looking forward to seeing your socks!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie I'm glad you got some help and that you are beginning to see some order out of all the chaos . I've lived in the same house for 30 years I think clearing the loft would be a nightmare in its self . 
[quote[Swedenme[/quote]

How lovely to have that loft- and just think of the history you have in it! I know it can be daunting- my daughter Bronwen is more of a hoarder than myself, and has a small attic to put things in, she would love one of those retractable ladders but so far SIL has vetoed it- I think he does not want even more to go up! Mind you this is above and beyond the craft room she has as well- would not mind having either!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thanks for your hugs. My sister is just waiting for her meds and then arranging transport and hopefully will be home soon. It is cold and very windy here, with snow forecast. At least the rain has stopped for now.
> It sounds like you are going to have a fun time today.


Hopefully you are back together now!


----------



## jknappva

Julie, so glad Zara came and helped you.
Pearly, I'm keeping your DH in my prayers for a quick recovery from his Tues surgery. I hope this will solve his medical problems.
Martina, I'm praying your sister will be well enough to come home AND stay at home.
Josephine, I hope your eye problems are soon better. And I hope you enjoy the birthday dinner.
Everyone who is sick with the crud that's making the rounds, I'm praying for your quick recovery. And for those of us still well, I'm praying we can stay that way.
Hugs to every one.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, this says it all-- I may know a few bits more than you but not at all sure I could do these that you do & TEACH.
> 
> Martina, hope things go better with your sis.


I have been feeling a bit derrrr lately,though, I am good only for garter stitch presently- just have not got the concentration, with all that is going on. Although there was a link from the Lace Party to a thread on the forum a lady in England invents her own Lace Knit Lampshades- has me thinking that there may be room for one or two in the new house (when I eventually get there) (I think all this waiting for certainty is getting to me at the moment!)
I am also praying that Martina and her sister will be able to get together again soon, if not already.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Julie, so glad Zara came and helped you.
> ...
> Hugs to every one.
> Junek


Thanks June- especially for Hugs!


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sonja, I suppose the easter eggs will go with the hot cross buns thatt seem to be perminentaly in the shops now. Does your og like the windy weather. The wind used to drive my cats mad.


Mishka loves the wind . It's heavy rain she's not keen on , I've just looked out the window and it's snowing . I wonder if it's here to stay a while . Proper stormy weather out there . I'm glad the boys are all here they can take the dog out I'm staying right were I am with a nice cup of coffee and a cake . You are right about the hot cross buns they are all year round now . I liked it better when things were all in season


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Kate, thank you so much for starting off this weeks KTP and Margaret for her summary. It's good to hear Sam is home, I hope he is taking things very easily.
> Kate and Agnes and anyone else in Scotland stay safe from those storms battering you. We have a bit of a breeze but a lovely sunny morning now the rain has passed.


It certainly blew a hooley last night, but our only casualty was the barbecue (complete with heavy gas bottle on the shelf under it) which tipped onto its side. DH thinks the wind got underneath the cover and lifted the whole thing up, but fortunately it wasn't damaged. One of those strange days where we've had some really sunny spells and in between there've been hailstones and even a snow flurry. Still quite windy, but nothing like last night!


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> I saw Easter eggs at the supermarket yesterday too!! :roll: :roll:


We've already enjoyed some hot cross buns too!


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornng from a cloudy and windy Surrey, although the sun is now trying to come out.
> 
> We are off to my daughters today for a family birthday lunch. I have put away my fine knitting for the moment and a going to concerntrate of making some dolls for the children as they are done in dk yarn on 3mm needles and mostly in light colours.
> 
> Thanks for starting us off Kate and the synopsis.
> 
> Sending healing vibes (Sam it you don't rest ad take it easy I will come and sit on you!!!) to everyone who needs them and hugs to all. x


Don't tell him that....he'll be dancing around in the hope of seeing you again! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme

martina said:


> Thanks for your hugs. My sister is just waiting for her meds and then arranging transport and hopefully will be home soon. It is cold and very windy here, with snow forecast. At least the rain has stopped for now.
> It sounds like you are going to have a fun time today.


I hope your sister finally gets to come home today . It's seems to take forever to get all the medication sorted when you are waiting to come home . My son had to have intensive chemo last year and even though they knew he was in for 5 days each time he had it . They still never had his medication ready for when he was due to come home .Fingers crossed that she will be home before the snow starts


----------



## Normaedern

No snow in North Wales but it is gale force wind. I haven't had a walk today as the wind comes in gusts and I could be blown over. :thumbdown:


----------



## pearlone

Hi Pacer, I am getting ready to go out but will post my recipe for Cabbage Roll casserole when I get back.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie I'm glad you got some help and that you are beginning to see some order out of all the chaos . I've lived in the same house for 30 years I think clearing the loft would be a nightmare in its self .
> 
> How lovely to have that loft- and just think of the history you have in it! I know it can be daunting- my daughter Bronwen is more of a hoarder than myself, and has a small attic to put things in, she would love one of those retractable ladders but so far SIL has vetoed it- I think he does not want even more to go up! Mind you this is above and beyond the craft room she has as well- would not mind having either!


I love that you call it history I would call it junk but yes it is our history I have a lot of my sons writing books and art work up there from when they were little and a few of there favourite toys . My husband put our first computer up there said it was an antique of the future when I look at how big the monitor and the computer is to the size of them now it just amazes me . I'm with you on the craft room , would definitely love one


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> It's always great to hear what's going on in your part of Great Britain. We don't have the wind or snow but, for us, it's unusually cold.
> I know you were glad to be inside when you got back home. I'm looking forward to seeing your socks!
> Junek


Thank you I think I'm looking forward to seeing my socks too I have finally started them hooray no more tangles . Well unless I make a mistake and another mess


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been feeling a bit derrrr lately,though, I am good only for garter stitch presently- just have not got the concentration, with all that is going on. Although there was a link from the Lace Party to a thread on the forum a lady in England invents her own Lace Knit Lampshades- has me thinking that there may be room for one or two in the new house (when I eventually get there) (I think all this waiting for certainty is getting to me at the moment!)
> I am also praying that Martina and her sister will be able to get together again soon, if not already.


Julie that sounds like a great...lace lampshades do you have the link to it?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, I'm glad you finally got some help with your sorting, good that Zara can give you a hand & save your poor back.
It sounds like several of you are getting pretty fancy knitting 2 at once socks, when I catch up on the things on my list I'm going to try that.
Last night I "invented" a piece to convert the mini Dreambird I made last year into a poncho for my GD, I will attempt to post a picture when I get it sewn up. I hope it works. 
I hope all who have been sick are on the mend soon.
Kate, sounds like you must have had a crazy wind to tip over the barbecue, hope no other damage.
Still to dark here to tell what the day will bring.
The weather channel says -26C/-19F but add in the wind & it becomes -34C/--30F so another balmy day, lol.
Well better get off here & do something constructive, talk later, have a good day.


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Julie that sounds like a great...lace lampshades do you have the link to it?


I saw them last night.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311290-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh

Believe me the soup wasn't exotic...no recipe just dumped in stuff. Then just now realized I had left it on warm on the stove last night, DH turned it off but it was left out so guess it's now dog food or in the trash.  Guess I have to make some more soup....so forgetful!



Kansas g-ma said:


> And I was drooling over the creamy chicken veggie soup someone posted. Think it is time for some soup. And nothing too exotic.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Mishka loves the wind . It's heavy rain she's not keen on , I've just looked out the window and it's snowing . I wonder if it's here to stay a while . Proper stormy weather out there . I'm glad the boys are all here they can take the dog out I'm staying right were I am with a nice cup of coffee and a cake . You are right about the hot cross buns they are all year round now . I liked it better when things were all in season


I'm like Josephine's cats. I don't like the wind. A good storm or even snow I don't mind as long as I'm not out in it. (And the snow if it doesn't interfere with what I want to do.😃) But the wind really makes me nervous, especially if it's blowing a hooley, as Kate says. I think it might be the hurricane we had when I was growing up. It really terrified me although there wasn't a lot of damage around our area.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe me the soup wasn't exotic...no recipe just dumped in stuff. Then just now realized I had left it on warm on the stove last night, DH turned it off but it was left out so guess it's now dog food or in the trash.  Guess I have to make some more soup....so forgetful!


Since I usually turn off the kitchen light when I leave the kitchen with my supper, I have found leaving the light on makes me wonder why it is on!! Usually fast enough to save the food.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking my spot...off to knit some. Play nice and enjoy everyone!


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I'm like Josephine's cats. I don't like the wind. A good storm or even snow I don't mind as long as I'm not out in it. (And the snow if it doesn't interfere with what I want to do.😃) But the wind really makes me nervous, especially if it's blowing a hooley, as Kate says. I think it might be the hurricane we had when I was growing up. It really terrified me although there wasn't a lot of damage around our area.
> Junek


You have good reason to not like the wind . I like to watch nature /animal programmes and I have only seen those destructive hurricanes on tv and thought I would not like to live where they happen , give me snow any day


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I come from a big family and we always have room for more too. :wink:


 :thumbup: I think I found lots of sisters and brothers at KAP!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> sending mounds of healing energy florida way purlone to wrap warm soothing healing energy around your husband to help him recover quickly.
> 
> sleepy so think I will call it a night. it has been a not too bad evening. Heidi was just over and got my meds for me so I can just take them - turn around and fall into bed.
> 
> sam


Hope you had a good night.


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> That recipe looks great and I am going to try it. Sounds like a great one for entertaining.
> Purlone so sorry your husband has so much ahead of him.
> Purple I really hope your eyes get better . And Sam and Shirley just sit and rest and let everyone else take care of you.
> So excited, started a new afghan this evening, nothing to exciting. Just the crochet ripple pattern I have memorized but I think the color combination is going to be fun to work with. Plus it is something I can take tomorrow to the football party we are going to. I get so nervous that this helps me keep calm.
> Love to read about all your backgrounds and what you have done and where you have all come from.


Knitting everywhere I go, just about, is what keeps me calm, too. I have been a fidgitty one for years, but I am finding it is getting worse. I have to hide my hands from myself if I don't have my knitting. We went for supper to our favorite place for fish last night, and I didn't take it, forgetting that they had not served for 2 weeks with the holidays. The place was packed. I told DH I should have taken it. He told me to braid my straw wrappers! :lol: The stinker!


----------



## tami_ohio

siouxann said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for starting the new tea party. Sam, it's good to have you back!
> 
> The creeping crud has taken up residence here. All I feel like doing is huddling around my electric fire and guzzle hot tea with honey and lemon.
> 
> I did have to take the cat to the vet today. He wasn't eating (not even tuna!) and he had to have x-rays and blood work. She said he had impacted colon so they gave him an enema (!!!) Better them than me!
> 
> I hope that all who were ailing are feeling better! I continue to include you in my prayers.


Feel better soon. Poor kitty.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning -- I think I see the sun peeking out in the sky so may venture out today...still very cold, but at least it's not as windy. I'm originally from farm country in Iowa and I notice when I was back there a couple of years ago that the wind turbines are all over the place there as well. Seems like they're dotting everyone's landscapes, but if they're responsible for the cheaper gas that we're getting nowdays, I'm all for it.

The SKYP pattern is very nice (and easy) to do and at least with socks being only 60 stitches or so around, there aren't very many pattern repeats. I like the easy 4 row row patterns - easy to memorize and with knitting in the round---usually no purling---so it goes quicker for me. Can't wait to see them. My DH calls me crazy that I actually like untangling yarn (at least don't hate it); he'd never have the patience for it.



Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody from a very windswept northeast England very bracing brisk walk this morning I might not have been fully awake when I went out the door but I surely was by the time I got back . The farm that we walk past has one of those wind turbines in the middle of a field . I thought it was going to take off .
> Just like to finally say hello to Sam nice to meet you and glad you are back home were you can get some proper rest
> Thank you to Gwen , Betty Pearlone and everyone for making me feel so welcome
> I still haven't got the big tangle out of my sock yarn but the end is in sight so hopefully I will get them started today . I have my socks all planned starting with the cuff as I want to put a pattern in . Was going to do just plain as I'm still learning to knit in the round but I thought what the heck may as well go for it .A stitch pattern can't be all that hard . Famous last words I think . You might just here me scream down the internet


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw this on Facebook and pulled a copy - just need to get to the store for the ingredients. Glad to have your recommendation!!


I only did 3 chicken breasts. It makes a lot! At least it seems like it. I hope you like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> That was definitely a plus. I was just tired of messing around with it. The internet is like your car, you expect it to start when you want it!!
> Junek


Isn't that the truth!! Since it's been so sporadic and a weak signal, you should see improved performance from your computer which will be very nice.


----------



## agnescr

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw them last night.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311290-1.html


thanks Bonnie they look interesting


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody from a very windswept northeast England very bracing brisk walk this morning I might not have been fully awake when I went out the door but I surely was by the time I got back . The farm that we walk past has one of those wind turbines in the middle of a field . I thought it was going to take off .
> Just like to finally say hello to Sam nice to meet you and glad you are back home were you can get some proper rest
> Thank you to Gwen , Betty Pearlone and everyone for making me feel so welcome
> I still haven't got the big tangle out of my sock yarn but the end is in sight so hopefully I will get them started today . I have my socks all planned starting with the cuff as I want to put a pattern in . Was going to do just plain as I'm still learning to knit in the round but I thought what the heck may as well go for it .A stitch pattern can't be all that hard . Famous last words I think . You might just here me scream down the internet


It's pretty brisk here in north central Ohio, too. When I got up this morning, it was -2F! At 11AM it is 5°F(-20.5C) with wind chill at -15°F(-26.1C)
Tangles are no fun. My DH is my untangler. As soon as he sees me working on a tangle, he reaches for it. Hope you have a little help with it. As for adding a pattern to your socks, if your pattern for the socks doesn't already include a pattern design, be aware that you might need to add a few stitches for the fit to be correct. Have fun with your socks. They are addicting!


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> Thanks for your hugs. My sister is just waiting for her meds and then arranging transport and hopefully will be home soon. It is cold and very windy here, with snow forecast. At least the rain has stopped for now.
> It sounds like you are going to have a fun time today.


I am glad that your sister is finally getting to come home. I hope that she will soon be completely well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Knitting everywhere I go, just about, is what keeps me calm, too. I have been a fidgitty one for years, but I am finding it is getting worse. I have to hide my hands from myself if I don't have my knitting. We went for supper to our favorite place for fish last night, and I didn't take it, forgetting that they had not served for 2 weeks with the holidays. The place was packed. I told DH I should have taken it. He told me to braid my straw wrappers! :lol: The stinker!


Are you sure you aren't blood-kin? This sounds exactly like me-- and yes, it is getting worse.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> That was definitely a plus. I was just tired of messing around with it. The internet is like your car, you expect it to start when you want it!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw them last night.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311290-1.html


I've seen some like that before and thought what a great idea...and when they get dusty - just take them off and wash them. I think they'd look nice in a bedroom.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear you and your fur-baby are sick. My cat had a hairball a couple of years ago and the vet missed it on the x-ray. She hadn't eaten in several days and I was worried sick. I finally slathered butter on her paw and went outside and got some grass for her. Within an hour, up came the hairball and she was fine. I know, TMI!! But we love our fur-babies !
> Junek


My mom grows cat grass inside in pots for her cats.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, hope you are feeling stronger and better.
Julie, glad you got help. Moving is a daunting task.
Bonnie, loved the lampshades. Might even knit one if there was a pattern.
Need to get out of bed and get ready for water color class. Easy to stay here with coffee and computer til house warms up. We keep it at 60 at night.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: I think I found lots of sisters and brothers at KAP!


Sure did...and some in-laws, honorary nieces and nephews, grandchildren and great grandchildren!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been feeling a bit derrrr lately,though, I am good only for garter stitch presently- just have not got the concentration, with all that is going on. Although there was a link from the Lace Party to a thread on the forum a lady in England invents her own Lace Knit Lampshades- has me thinking that there may be room for one or two in the new house (when I eventually get there) (I think all this waiting for certainty is getting to me at the moment!)
> I am also praying that Martina and her sister will be able to get together again soon, if not already.


Being in limbo waiting for things be it decisions or actually doing is exhausting!! Get lots of rest and take care


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Beautiful sunny day in my corner of Kansas. Not bad cold wise (20F when I got up, now 26) but with brisk wind so wind chill right now of 12F. That meant I got a good walk (didn't look at chill, just walked fast!) After nearly a week of very limited walking because of the cold and sidewalks a mess, it felt SOOO good. Wed I was so in need of walking that I walked around the parking lot at the grocery store! At least it was cleaned and not too much traffic. Also parked as far from store as possible and deliberately backtracked inside store.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone!! I've been AWOL for a while no excuses - just busy. I've been reading, but have been about 50 pages behind all week - just finished last week's TP this morning.

Glad that Sam is finally home and feeling a little better.

I really have to put on some warm clothes and go pick up my new glasses. It is cold (about 10F) and the wind is blowing so hard I can count all the stars on the flag on the front porch! We were very lucky not to get the heavy snow that they got up where Caren lives. We only got a couple of inches, but very cold and windy. 

I took Lili for her first haircut yesterday - her hair in the front was so long that it was in her eyes all the time and she won't leave a barrette in her hair for more than a few seconds. The young lady was very good with her and Lily didn't shed a tear, but she held my hands very tightly. I was very proud of her. 

Well, I guess I really do have to go out now, because the mail just came, so I'll grab that on my way out to the car.

Oh, welcome to our little family Swedenme - it will be fun to get to know you. 

Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree

Paula, have been missing you and a little concerned. So glad to see you---I know how busy it can get when the little ones are around. I always dreaded the hair cuts with my kids, but I've been doing our DGS's hair since he was a baby and although he has gone to the barbers, he still prefers for me to cut his hair---he's has a criss-cross colick in the back and front so it does take some doing to get it to lay flat. DGD's hair is growing very long, but does manage to leave in barrets and now hair bands for pony tails and pig tails...she prefers braids, but that takes more time that Mom usually has in the a.m. so that's a weekend thing only. Hope you and Bob stay save and warm during this awful winter---glad the snow missed you.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! I've been AWOL for a while no excuses - just busy. I've been reading, but have been about 50 pages behind all week - just finished last week's TP this morning.
> 
> Glad that Sam is finally home and feeling a little better.
> 
> I really have to put on some warm clothes and go pick up my new glasses. It is cold (about 10F) and the wind is blowing so hard I can count all the stars on the flag on the front porch! We were very lucky not to get the heavy snow that they got up where Caren lives. We only got a couple of inches, but very cold and windy.
> 
> I took Lili for her first haircut yesterday - her hair in the front was so long that it was in her eyes all the time and she won't leave a barrette in her hair for more than a few seconds. The young lady was very good with her and Lily didn't shed a tear, but she held my hands very tightly. I was very proud of her.
> 
> Well, I guess I really do have to go out now, because the mail just came, so I'll grab that on my way out to the car.
> 
> Oh, welcome to our little family Swedenme - it will be fun to get to know you.
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been feeling a bit derrrr lately,though, I am good only for garter stitch presently- just have not got the concentration, with all that is going on. Although there was a link from the Lace Party to a thread on the forum a lady in England invents her own Lace Knit Lampshades- has me thinking that there may be room for one or two in the new house (when I eventually get there) (I think all this waiting for certainty is getting to me at the moment!)
> I am also praying that Martina and her sister will be able to get together again soon, if not already.


Of course the uncertainty is getting to you. The lampshades sound interesting, but probably not something I would tackle. Prayers continue for you.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> It certainly blew a hooley last night, but our only casualty was the barbecue (complete with heavy gas bottle on the shelf under it) which tipped onto its side. DH thinks the wind got underneath the cover and lifted the whole thing up, but fortunately it wasn't damaged. One of those strange days where we've had some really sunny spells and in between there've been hailstones and even a snow flurry. Still quite windy, but nothing like last night!


My goodness! That is some crazy weather you are having. Good the BBQ wasn't damaged.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Don't tell him that....he'll be dancing around in the hope of seeing you again! :lol:


 :thumbup: That's what I thought when I read it!


----------



## tami_ohio

Normaedern said:


> No snow in North Wales but it is gale force wind. I haven't had a walk today as the wind comes in gusts and I could be blown over. :thumbdown:


Stay in as much as you can. We don't want you to be blown over! It seems we are all getting extreme changes in weather.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think I'm looking forward to seeing my socks too I have finally started them hooray no more tangles . Well unless I make a mistake and another mess


I'm glad you have the yarn all untangled, and have started your socks. You are going to do fine.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody from a very windswept northeast England very bracing brisk walk this morning I might not have been fully awake when I went out the door but I surely was by the time I got back . The farm that we walk past has one of those wind turbines in the middle of a field . I thought it was going to take off .
> Just like to finally say hello to Sam nice to meet you and glad you are back home were you can get some proper rest
> Thank you to Gwen , Betty Pearlone and everyone for making me feel so welcome
> I still haven't got the big tangle out of my sock yarn but the end is in sight so hopefully I will get them started today . I have my socks all planned starting with the cuff as I want to put a pattern in . Was going to do just plain as I'm still learning to knit in the round but I thought what the heck may as well go for it .A stitch pattern can't be all that hard . Famous last words I think . You might just here me scream down the internet


I felt related to you as I pulled the inside of the ball of yarn out and got yarn barf. I'm sure it's nothing to what you had though. Just a little work and off I was knitting. If I hear the scream though I will know it isn't just the wind, it's you in frustration. Hmmm got me thinking here, to pattern or not to pattern. :wink:


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Since I usually turn off the kitchen light when I leave the kitchen with my supper, I have found leaving the light on makes me wonder why it is on!! Usually fast enough to save the food.


I've taken to leaving a light on to remind me I'm in the middle of something in that room. It seems ADD is getting worse, and I haven't even been diagnosed with it! If I put cleaner in the toilet, I leave the light on to remind me I have to go back and clean it. If I put the exhaust fan on when I use hairspray, I leave the light on to make me go back to turn off the fan. Geesh, you would think at 55 I would remember what I'm doing.


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> got to try fix it wouldnt post properly


Is that scarf anything to do with you?? :XD: 
Hope you are staying warm....


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm off. Meeting a friend for lunch. Heard from DH and he will be seeing our dear friends and publishers for breakfast along with the editor. He is having a grand time and meeting so many. He said the best big band he has heard in a long time was the Army Ambassadors.

Bye now or I'll be late. See you later.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe me the soup wasn't exotic...no recipe just dumped in stuff. Then just now realized I had left it on warm on the stove last night, DH turned it off but it was left out so guess it's now dog food or in the trash.  Guess I have to make some more soup....so forgetful!


Too bad the soup didn't get put away. I am getting pretty forgetful too. It did sound really good. I have some roast beef left over that would make good soup, but it just doesn't sound good to me. I am not a big chicken eater, but lately, chicken is sounding good. We've had it 3 times in the past week! M is happy, but it is unusual for me!


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I've taken to leaving a light on to remind me I'm in the middle of something in that room. It seems ADD is getting worse, and I haven't even been diagnosed with it! If I put cleaner in the toilet, I leave the light on to remind me I have to go back and clean it. If I put the exhaust fan on when I use hairspray, I leave the light on to make me go back to turn off the fan. Geesh, you would think at 55 I would remember what I'm doing.


Kansasgma and Tami, I've had to start doing the same thing. In fact just started about 2 days ago when the idea hit. :idea:


----------



## TNS

Good news on the internet connection, June. Great to get it sorted out without expecting a large bill.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I think I see the sun peeking out in the sky so may venture out today...still very cold, but at least it's not as windy. I'm originally from farm country in Iowa and I notice when I was back there a couple of years ago that the wind turbines are all over the place there as well. Seems like they're dotting everyone's landscapes, but if they're responsible for the cheaper gas that we're getting nowdays, I'm all for it.
> 
> The SKYP pattern is very nice (and easy) to do and at least with socks being only 60 stitches or so around, there aren't very many pattern repeats. I like the easy 4 row row patterns - easy to memorize and with knitting in the round---usually no purling---so it goes quicker for me. Can't wait to see them. My DH calls me crazy that I actually like untangling yarn (at least don't hate it); he'd never have the patience for it.


I'm glad you finally have some sun peeking out and less wind. And that you finally feel better and have the energy to go out.

What is the SKYP pattern please?


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Are you sure you aren't blood-kin? This sounds exactly like me-- and yes, it is getting worse.


I don't know, sister! I haven't traced the family that far to find out! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure did...and some in-laws, honorary nieces and nephews, grandchildren and great grandchildren!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I love that you call it history I would call it junk but yes it is our history I have a lot of my sons writing books and art work up there from when they were little and a few of there favourite toys . My husband put our first computer up there said it was an antique of the future when I look at how big the monitor and the computer is to the size of them now it just amazes me . I'm with you on the craft room , would definitely love one


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

pearlone said:


> Sam is wonderful you are home and just now go slow and get your strength back. Know Gwennie made a great soup. Maybe she could send you some. Not sure that is possible, but wish it was.


Agreed! Good to have you home again Sam, but do take it easy. As for the soup, you pour us virtual 'cuppas', so Gwennie will be able to spoon you out a virtual bowl of soup??..... I'm beginning to wish I was there too for the soup, just the thing for his weather.


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! I've been AWOL for a while no excuses - just busy. I've been reading, but have been about 50 pages behind all week - just finished last week's TP this morning.
> 
> Glad that Sam is finally home and feeling a little better.
> 
> I really have to put on some warm clothes and go pick up my new glasses. It is cold (about 10F) and the wind is blowing so hard I can count all the stars on the flag on the front porch! We were very lucky not to get the heavy snow that they got up where Caren lives. We only got a couple of inches, but very cold and windy.
> 
> I took Lili for her first haircut yesterday - her hair in the front was so long that it was in her eyes all the time and she won't leave a barrette in her hair for more than a few seconds. The young lady was very good with her and Lily didn't shed a tear, but she held my hands very tightly. I was very proud of her.
> 
> Well, I guess I really do have to go out now, because the mail just came, so I'll grab that on my way out to the car.
> 
> Oh, welcome to our little family Swedenme - it will be fun to get to know you.
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


Good morning Paula! We have missed you. Wow, if you can count the stars on the flag in the wind, you must be having over 20 mph winds! Best tie a rope to yourself when you go out! Lily was a very good girl to get her first hair cut with no tears.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie that sounds like a great...lace lampshades do you have the link to it?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311290-1.html

Hope I have got this to work right!


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> It's pretty brisk here in north central Ohio, too. When I got up this morning, it was -2F! At 11AM it is 5°F(-20.5C) with wind chill at -15°F(-26.1C)
> Tangles are no fun. My DH is my untangler. As soon as he sees me working on a tangle, he reaches for it. Hope you have a little help with it. As for adding a pattern to your socks, if your pattern for the socks doesn't already include a pattern design, be aware that you might need to add a few stitches for the fit to be correct. Have fun with your socks. They are addicting!


I was wide awake in the middle of the night just can't sleep lately so I did some untangling then and finished untangling this morning . It was a big hank of sock yarn and now it's a lovely big ball of sock yarn . I know I have to add 12 stitches for my pattern and then decrease I'm just getting to the pattern now if it doesn't work out I'll just go back to plain ones


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I was wide awake in the middle of the night just can't sleep lately so I did some untangling then and finished untangling this morning . It was a big hank of sock yarn and now it's a lovely big ball of sock yarn . I know I have to add 12 stitches for my pattern and then decrease I'm just getting to the pattern now if it doesn't work out I'll just go back to plain ones


Put a life line in now then, so if you decide to rip back, it will be easy to pick up the stitches again.


----------



## Normaedern

tami_ohio said:


> Stay in as much as you can. We don't want you to be blown over! It seems we are all getting extreme changes in weather.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie, I'm glad you finally got some help with your sorting, good that Zara can give you a hand & save your poor back.


> Bonnie7591


The really good thing is we have been working together so long- she almost knows what I need before I do! Certainly I do need to make my back worse. Day is dawning here at 6 with barely a cloud visible but I notice already the slight shortening of the days. At least for you your promise is Spring, in a few months time! Our's of course is the onset of the colder wetter months- but at the moment that is hard to imagine!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope you are feeling stronger and better.
> Julie, glad you got help. Moving is a daunting task.
> Bonnie, loved the lampshades. Might even knit one if there was a pattern.
> Need to get out of bed and get ready for water color class. Easy to stay here with coffee and computer til house warms up. We keep it at 60 at night.


And it has been starting to get me down a bit- with it taking so long to get to any certainty- ah well- just got to exercise more patience!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Being in limbo waiting for things be it decisions or actually doing is exhausting!! Get lots of rest and take care


Which I guess you two have had rather a lot of , lately! Failed to mention that I liked the new haircut- how has it worked out today?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Of course the uncertainty is getting to you. The lampshades sound interesting, but probably not something I would tackle. Prayers continue for you.


The lamp shades were really lovely-- but there were several w/o lampshade paper inside them-- wouldn't reflect, etc, might even be a hazard if using regular (non-fluorescent) bulbs. They get pretty hot. Craft store probably would have lampshade paper, think it is sort of shiny on one side. I have a couple macramé shades but they have a large glass globe and shades are very flared away from bulb.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Of course the uncertainty is getting to you. The lampshades sound interesting, but probably not something I would tackle. Prayers continue for you.


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> I've taken to leaving a light on to remind me I'm in the middle of something in that room. It seems ADD is getting worse, and I haven't even been diagnosed with it! If I put cleaner in the toilet, I leave the light on to remind me I have to go back and clean it. If I put the exhaust fan on when I use hairspray, I leave the light on to make me go back to turn off the fan. Geesh, you would think at 55 I would remember what I'm doing.


Oh, goody, you are young enough to be my daughter! Knew we were related! And with my hearing I cannot hear the fan unless I have aides in ears.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> My mom grows cat grass inside in pots for her cats.


I had that for a while but with nowhere to put it without her pulling the pot over, I was tired of cleaning up the dirt. She didn't chew off the grass,she pulled on it. Really made a mess.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Six pages since last night! I will try and read up after I get a shower (just vacuumed the whole floor, even under the bed, so I am feeling rather dusty, LOL).

Pearlone, sending good thoughts for your husband; I know well the feeling of "something's wrong but we don't know what." It's like having a ghost over your shoulder all the time--not pleasant at all. I hope this brings answers and that it's not too serious.



Swedenme said:


> I saw Easter eggs too I thought it was just a silly thing the supermarkets did here in England


I don't know if y'all do Valentine's Day (I have the idea it's a US thing for $ purposes!), but those things were out the day after Christmas, and now, yes, Easter stuff is out alongside it. :roll: It's so annoying.

Betty, I do plan to sell the earrings I don't gift, either by word of mouth or putting them in my etsy shop, but I will have to get much better photos and find time to do the listings. Some days things just get away from me--something I am sure everyone here knows about!

Not too bad here weatherwise--we had some clouds this morning and it was cold but looks to be clearing a bit and that should warm us up a little. We are told that another front is coming through but I never hold my breath for rain or snow. We're in a strange sort of "hole" here in the valley where things seem to almost always go around us. The weather folk are also telling us that we are entering another year of drought, as we are nowhere near catching up. 

I'm up to page 9 but must get about some other tasks here, so I will leave you with hugs & blessings and hope to get back soon!


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! I've been AWOL for a while no excuses - just busy. I've been reading, but have been about 50 pages behind all week - just finished last week's TP this morning.
> 
> Glad that Sam is finally home and feeling a little better.
> 
> I really have to put on some warm clothes and go pick up my new glasses. It is cold (about 10F) and the wind is blowing so hard I can count all the stars on the flag on the front porch! We were very lucky not to get the heavy snow that they got up where Caren lives. We only got a couple of inches, but very cold and windy.
> 
> I took Lili for her first haircut yesterday - her hair in the front was so long that it was in her eyes all the time and she won't leave a barrette in her hair for more than a few seconds. The young lady was very good with her and Lily didn't shed a tear, but she held my hands very tightly. I was very proud of her.
> 
> Well, I guess I really do have to go out now, because the mail just came, so I'll grab that on my way out to the car.
> 
> Oh, welcome to our little family Swedenme - it will be fun to get to know you.
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


Great to hear from you, Paula. I've missed you. How is the newest baby? A great grandbaby, wasn't it?
Good for Lili!! She's a brave little girl...and we need a picture of her. It seems like not that long ago, she was the tiny baby in the hospital! And now she's gone for her first beauty salon trip!!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dear Kate  Thank you so much for the start of this week- and I was so sorry to hear about your accident- Alan says you should have started the wine early and you would have been so relaxed that you wouldnt have hurt yourself when you fell!!! I hope that you heal quickly and take advantage of your enforced sitting to knit something pretty!!! Thanks to Darowil for the summaries  I have been depending on them to keep me up to date. And thanks to others for the messages and calls to keep me in the loop and check up on us!!! Great news that Sam and Shirley are on the mend  this is such a difficult time of year to be sick and I know that many of you have been fighting colds and the crud so Im sending a mass healing wish to everyone and everyones friends and family!!!! My sympathies to those with losses and fingers crossed for those with up coming medical events, moves and just general trials of life. Alan and I have been well and busy  he certainly is having more good days than bad and that makes for busy days for me. He has been trying to get caught up with chores and household/yard projects and while the spirit is willing. He runs out of steam and occasionally brains.. Its a good thing I have enough for both of us at the moment.. but, Im not getting any younger either!!! I saw that Julie mentioned our new kitten  I will post a picture so you can all ooh and awww! The little bugger is one of the reasons for some of the projects. Alan first had to build him an outside house. Then when we had our snow storm on New Years Eve (I will post those pics too) he had to install a cat door to the shop.. now that Damn Lucky Cat is in the house 90% of the time Alan is starting a 3 level cat tree.. I dont know who is luckier, the kitten or me!! Ive missed you all so very much and Im really looking forward to keeping up and being here for all of you the way you have been for me all this time. I see lots of new names and Im looking forward to getting to know our new ktpers. I am going to finish this and get it posted so I can officially say I am back!!!! Luv-AZ


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> I've taken to leaving a light on to remind me I'm in the middle of something in that room. It seems ADD is getting worse, and I haven't even been diagnosed with it! If I put cleaner in the toilet, I leave the light on to remind me I have to go back and clean it. If I put the exhaust fan on when I use hairspray, I leave the light on to make me go back to turn off the fan. Geesh, you would think at 55 I would remember what I'm doing.


Snap I'm 55 too and getting forgetful it takes me at least two tries before I get out the door with everything I need


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Good news on the internet connection, June. Great to get it sorted out without expecting a large bill.


That is so true. Although it wasn't her cable company she was dealing with, my sister had computer issues several years ago and had someone from The Geek Squad (I think they're Best Buy's experts) come to her house. They charged $100 an hour!! And that was a few years ago, I'm sure it's more now!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

I need to go back to page 8 and finish my catch up - almost 11 and I'm still in my pj's - Alan is still asleep!!! Long day yesterday he had a dr appointment and went grocery shopping with me - seems to be the way it goes - wears himself out when he feels good and the next day is a total loss!!! That's ok I can use a quiet day myself!!!


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, goody, you are young enough to be my daughter! Knew we were related! And with my hearing I cannot hear the fan unless I have aides in ears.


And I just remarked yesterday that my oldest son was 59 yrs old so she could be my daughter too. I can't hear a thing without my aids. And it's still hard to hear over the phone so I have to have it on speaker phone. Hearing aids are wonderful but far from perfect!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Kate  Thank you so much for the start of this week- and I was so sorry to hear about your accident- Alan says you should have started the wine early and you would have been so relaxed that you wouldnt have hurt yourself when you fell!!! I hope that you heal quickly and take advantage of your enforced sitting to knit something pretty!!! Thanks to Darowil for the summaries  I have been depending on them to keep me up to date. And thanks to others for the messages and calls to keep me in the loop and check up on us!!! Great news that Sam and Shirley are on the mend  this is such a difficult time of year to be sick and I know that many of you have been fighting colds and the crud so Im sending a mass healing wish to everyone and everyones friends and family!!!! My sympathies to those with losses and fingers crossed for those with up coming medical events, moves and just general trials of life. Alan and I have been well and busy  he certainly is having more good days than bad and that makes for busy days for me. He has been trying to get caught up with chores and household/yard projects and while the spirit is willing. He runs out of steam and occasionally brains.. Its a good thing I have enough for both of us at the moment.. but, Im not getting any younger either!!! I saw that Julie mentioned our new kitten  I will post a picture so you can all ooh and awww! The little bugger is one of the reasons for some of the projects. Alan first had to build him an outside house. Then when we had our snow storm on New Years Eve (I will post those pics too) he had to install a cat door to the shop.. now that Damn Lucky Cat is in the house 90% of the time Alan is starting a 3 level cat tree.. I dont know who is luckier, the kitten or me!! Ive missed you all so very much and Im really looking forward to keeping up and being here for all of you the way you have been for me all this time. I see lots of new names and Im looking forward to getting to know our new ktpers. I am going to finish this and get it posted so I can officially say I am back!!!! Luv-AZ


WOW!! That Damn Lucky Cat is really getting big since you first put her picture on FB. I'm so glad Alan is so much better. But I sure have missed you.
Speaking of FB, I saw a posting from Melody so I hope she's back with us soon!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Water color class cancelled as teacher has flu. I'm actually glad. Upped my exercise this week and looking forward to a down day like Sandi.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off. Meeting a friend for lunch. Heard from DH and he will be seeing our dear friends and publishers for breakfast along with the editor. He is having a grand time and meeting so many. He said the best big band he has heard in a long time was the Army Ambassadors.
> 
> Bye now or I'll be late. See you later.


I'll have to check on YouTube for them...sure do love my Big Band styles especially with the saxophone solos---reminds me of my Dad playing the tenor in the dining room on the winter weekends.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> Too bad the soup didn't get put away. I am getting pretty forgetful too. It did sound really good. I have some roast beef left over that would make good soup, but it just doesn't sound good to me. I am not a big chicken eater, but lately, chicken is sounding good. We've had it 3 times in the past week! M is happy, but it is unusual for me!


I love a hearty beef and barley soup with vegetables----yum!


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you finally have some sun peeking out and less wind. And that you finally feel better and have the energy to go out.
> 
> What is the SKYP pattern please?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-skyp-socks

I found it very easy---pretty stretchy so it fits on the ankle as well as the calf.


----------



## agnescr

TNS said:


> Is that scarf anything to do with you?? :XD:
> Hope you are staying warm....


no just a picture from facebook...apart from it being a wee bit blowy and a few snow flurries it has been a mild January so far......we will probibly get the snow in June lol


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311290-1.html
> 
> Hope I have got this to work right!


   :thumbup:


----------



## martina

My sister finally got home about 4.30, and we have had something to eat and she is now having a rest. We both thank you all for your prayers. Please keep on with them though till we know that she is really home to stay this time.
It has now started hail stoning, looks like snow on the ground it is so heavy. Roll on summer! Take care all.


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> I've taken to leaving a light on to remind me I'm in the middle of something in that room. It seems ADD is getting worse, and I haven't even been diagnosed with it! If I put cleaner in the toilet, I leave the light on to remind me I have to go back and clean it. If I put the exhaust fan on when I use hairspray, I leave the light on to make me go back to turn off the fan. Geesh, you would think at 55 I would remember what I'm doing.


That's not ADD that's CRAFT! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> And it has been starting to get me down a bit- with it taking so long to get to any certainty- ah well- just got to exercise more patience!


My Gran would have said....

Patience is a virtue,
Possess it if you can,
Seldom found in women
And never in a man!


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Kate  Thank you so much for the start of this week- and I was so sorry to hear about your accident- Alan says you should have started the wine early and you would have been so relaxed that you wouldnt have hurt yourself when you fell!!! AZ


Tell Alan if drink had been taken (it was only about noon, but it has been known!  :lol: ) I would have bounced! Luke is still saying "Ow! Ow!" every time he looks at my leg. So glad to hear that Alan is having more good days than bad, and that kitten has obviously got him exactly where she wants him!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> My Gran would have said....
> 
> Patience is a virtue,
> Possess it if you can,
> Seldom found in women
> And never in a man!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> My sister finally got home about 4.30, and we have had something to eat and she is now having a rest. We both thank you all for your prayers. Please keep on with them though till we know that she is really home to stay this time.
> It has now started hail stoning, looks like snow on the ground it is so heavy. Roll on summer! Take care all.


Prayers continuing!


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> My sister finally got home about 4.30, and we have had something to eat and she is now having a rest. We both thank you all for your prayers. Please keep on with them though till we know that she is really home to stay this time.
> It has now started hail stoning, looks like snow on the ground it is so heavy. Roll on summer! Take care all.


Glad she's home and I hope it's for good this time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

AZ Sticks said:


> kitten  I will post a picture so you can all ooh and awww! The little bugger is one of the reasons for some of the projects. Alan first had to build him an outside house. Then when we had our snow storm on New Years Eve (I will post those pics too) he had to install a cat door to the shop.. now that Damn Lucky Cat is in the house 90% of the time Alan is starting a 3 level cat tree.. I dont know who is luckier, the kitten or me!!


Kitten is beautiful-- looks like it could be part Siamese-- those make wonderful cats. Good to see you again.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> My Gran would have said....
> 
> Patience is a virtue,
> Possess it if you can,
> Seldom found in women
> And never in a man!


I am forever saying patience is a virtue It seems that none of my sons can wait for anything more than a few minutes before they start pacing which makes me laugh as I had a sister how was never on time for anything . If she said 12 o clock you knew she wouldn't be there before 1 o clock . My oldest son would have waited about 10 minutes and then gone


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-skyp-socks
> 
> I found it very easy---pretty stretchy so it fits on the ankle as well as the calf.


TY for the site, downloaded it for me and DD#1. I keep telling myself I'm not gonna knit socks, been there, done that, but who knows???


----------



## Swedenme

martina said:


> My sister finally got home about 4.30, and we have had something to eat and she is now having a rest. We both thank you all for your prayers. Please keep on with them though till we know that she is really home to stay this time.
> It has now started hail stoning, looks like snow on the ground it is so heavy. Roll on summer! Take care all.


So glad your sister is finally home .Hopefully she will get far more rest at home than she would in any hospital


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, goody, you are young enough to be my daughter! Knew we were related! And with my hearing I cannot hear the fan unless I have aides in ears.


LOL Hi Mom!


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> My Gran would have said....
> 
> Patience is a virtue,
> Possess it if you can,
> Seldom found in women
> And never in a man!


I love it---so true!


----------



## tami_ohio

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Kate  Thank you so much for the start of this week- and I was so sorry to hear about your accident- Alan says you should have started the wine early and you would have been so relaxed that you wouldnt have hurt yourself when you fell!!! I hope that you heal quickly and take advantage of your enforced sitting to knit something pretty!!! Thanks to Darowil for the summaries  I have been depending on them to keep me up to date. And thanks to others for the messages and calls to keep me in the loop and check up on us!!! Great news that Sam and Shirley are on the mend  this is such a difficult time of year to be sick and I know that many of you have been fighting colds and the crud so Im sending a mass healing wish to everyone and everyones friends and family!!!! My sympathies to those with losses and fingers crossed for those with up coming medical events, moves and just general trials of life. Alan and I have been well and busy  he certainly is having more good days than bad and that makes for busy days for me. He has been trying to get caught up with chores and household/yard projects and while the spirit is willing. He runs out of steam and occasionally brains.. Its a good thing I have enough for both of us at the moment.. but, Im not getting any younger either!!! I saw that Julie mentioned our new kitten  I will post a picture so you can all ooh and awww! The little bugger is one of the reasons for some of the projects. Alan first had to build him an outside house. Then when we had our snow storm on New Years Eve (I will post those pics too) he had to install a cat door to the shop.. now that Damn Lucky Cat is in the house 90% of the time Alan is starting a 3 level cat tree.. I dont know who is luckier, the kitten or me!! Ive missed you all so very much and Im really looking forward to keeping up and being here for all of you the way you have been for me all this time. I see lots of new names and Im looking forward to getting to know our new ktpers. I am going to finish this and get it posted so I can officially say I am back!!!! Luv-AZ


I am so happy to see you back! You and Alan have been, and continue to be, in my prayers. So glad Alan is so much better. DLC is cute! I don't think of snow in AZ, but have friends who have just arrived in their RV's posting pics. Amazing! And here I wanted to go to AZ because I thought I would be warmer! We missed you so much, glad you are back.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Snap I'm 55 too and getting forgetful it takes me at least two tries before I get out the door with everything I need


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY for the site, downloaded it for me and DD#1. I keep telling myself I'm not gonna knit socks, been there, done that, but who knows???


Now that I have completed the first five pairs, I am able to relax when I knit them -- at least the top down ones. I'm onto trying toe up and feeling more confident than I was when I hadn't done any socks or Magic Loop or DPNs, etc., but am definitely feeling a little more nervous starting these, but hopefully will relax when they get going.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> And I just remarked yesterday that my oldest son was 59 yrs old so she could be my daughter too. I can't hear a thing without my aids. And it's still hard to hear over the phone so I have to have it on speaker phone. Hearing aids are wonderful but far from perfect!!
> Junek


LOL Hi Mom! Gee, I wonder how many TP moms I can have............


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Water color class cancelled as teacher has flu. I'm actually glad. Upped my exercise this week and looking forward to a down day like Sandi.


I'm glad teacher cancelled. You don't need the flu! Enjoy your down day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sandi - so good to see you and glad too hear that Alan has more good days than bad...I'm sure it's an adjustment for you both and that kitty certainly has the perfect name...LUCKY! If Alan gets his kitty tower to where he wants it (with scratching post?) let me know, I may be in the market to purchase one for the grand-kitties up in WI.

Martina - glad your sister is at home and under your loving care. Hope that she stays out of the hospital and is on the mend and for sure, stay in where it's nice and cozy during your awful weather. It's bitterly cold here still today, but at least the sun is trying to shine and the wind has died down.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-skyp-socks
> 
> I found it very easy---pretty stretchy so it fits on the ankle as well as the calf.


Thank you. When I tried to save it, it said file already exists. I printed it. I don't have any sport weight sock yarn. I did just start a pair of toe up. I usually do my socks 72 sts for cuff/leg, and 64 for the foot. I will have to think about how to work that.


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> My sister finally got home about 4.30, and we have had something to eat and she is now having a rest. We both thank you all for your prayers. Please keep on with them though till we know that she is really home to stay this time.
> It has now started hail stoning, looks like snow on the ground it is so heavy. Roll on summer! Take care all.


I am glad to hear your sister is finally home. Of course I will continue the prayers! Hail?! Please keep an eye on the sky. Here, hail can be accompanied by a tornado! Pray you are safe.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> That's not ADD that's CRAFT! :lol:


 :lol: Oohhhh, that's what that is! I'll take it! Sounds better than ADD. I sure do get distracted easily, tho.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> My Gran would have said....
> 
> Patience is a virtue,
> Possess it if you can,
> Seldom found in women
> And never in a man!


 :lol: Not in this house anyway!


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> My sister finally got home about 4.30, and we have had something to eat and she is now having a rest. We both thank you all for your prayers. Please keep on with them though till we know that she is really home to stay this time.
> It has now started hail stoning, looks like snow on the ground it is so heavy. Roll on summer! Take care all.


That's good news. Praying she's home to stay especially with the weather getting so bad.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Tell Alan if drink had been taken (it was only about noon, but it has been known!  :lol: ) I would have bounced! Luke is still saying "Ow! Ow!" every time he looks at my leg. So glad to hear that Alan is having more good days than bad, and that kitten has obviously got him exactly where she wants him!


That would have been me, or else I would have slithered. How did Luke do with Grandpa taking him to nursery?


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I am forever saying patience is a virtue It seems that none of my sons can wait for anything more than a few minutes before they start pacing which makes me laugh as I had a sister how was never on time for anything . If she said 12 o clock you knew she wouldn't be there before 1 o clock . My oldest son would have waited about 10 minutes and then gone


I have a son in law and a daughter in law that I purposely tell a half hour earlier than I plan for! SIL knows it and just grins at me. Especially if I tell DD in front of him, then turn to him and tell him that it means a half hour earlier. Christmas, he sent me a text with an apology that they would be late. There had been a problem with the ham not getting cooked when it should have, someone forgot to turn the oven on or something. I don't remember. They have Christmas with his parents and DB & DSIL before coming here, as they live in the basement apartment. I sent one back, telling him that was fine and thanks. We were running a bit late also. And we purposely opened gifts first, so that everyone had room to eat that way.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> LOL Hi Mom! Gee, I wonder how many TP moms I can have............


Except for Shirley, who's in her 80s, I'm probably one of the older members of the Tea Party at 78. I don't mind admitting my age...just thankful I'm still here!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula

jknappva said:


> Great to hear from you, Paula. I've missed you. How is the newest baby? A great grandbaby, wasn't it?
> Good for Lili!! She's a brave little girl...and we need a picture of her. It seems like not that long ago, she was the tiny baby in the hospital! And now she's gone for her first beauty salon trip!!
> Junek


The baby is doing great, June!! Just checked with her Mommy (my oldest GD) and she is up to 3 lbs 6.7oz, almost double her birthweight. She was originally due in mid Feb., so maybe she will be coming home fairly close to her due date.

It is hard to believe that Lili will be 3 in April. Seems that just last week I was driving to Syracuse 3 or 4 times a week to see her. Now she's pretty much a typical 2 year old and boy, is she opinionated!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh June I have so missed being here. Although with FB I am able to keep in touch with some of you. I use FB to stay in touch with family and consequently I force myself to check it a couple times a day. There have been times when my sister has posted things going on with my Dad that I had no idea about.... a little passive agressive on her part! And yes Lucky has really grown since we first decided to rescue him. He was 2 pounds on dec 12 the first trip to the vet and yesterday he was 4 pounds!!! His URI is cleared up and he his on his 3rd round of vacinations - so I hope he stays healthy!! I saw that post from Mellie - but if you look at the date it was back in Nov when she commented... I hope she's doing ok- 


jknappva said:


> WOW!! That Damn Lucky Cat is really getting big since you first put her picture on FB. I'm so glad Alan is so much better. But I sure have missed you.
> Speaking of FB, I saw a posting from Melody so I hope she's back with us soon!
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Enjoy your day Joy - I'm glad you're feeling like exercising!!!


sassafras123 said:


> Water color class cancelled as teacher has flu. I'm actually glad. Upped my exercise this week and looking forward to a down day like Sandi.


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, thank you. I'm working on a fair isle tam.
Martina, glad your sister is home.
Went to library and JoAnn's. Saw Easter stuff. But they didn't have red sock yarn. As knitted group doing white and red heart pattern socks, I was disappointed. Made do with red acrylic with sparkle in it. They will be ankles so probably send to DGD as I like longer socks.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's the definition of a two-year old, isn't it? We now have an almost 3 years old and she's in an "I'm in charge" mode---I guess she's imitating her teachers at daycare/preschool. She was "reading" a book to me and I asked a question---but I was scolded that if I wanted to ask a question, I had to put my hand up first otherwise I was to zip my lip." I thought it was sort of funny, but her Mom didn't think so...so we worked out a "when play acting" or "for real" scenario and she actually has that all figured out. I guess they do a lot of role playing/acting out scenes in school -- she has quite the imagination!

So glad that both of the little girls are doing great---what an extremely anxious time!



Grandmapaula said:


> The baby is doing great, June!! Just checked with her Mommy (my oldest GD) and she is up to 3 lbs 6.7oz, almost double her birthweight. She was originally due in mid Feb., so maybe she will be coming home fairly close to her due date.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Lili will be 3 in April. Seems that just last week I was driving to Syracuse 3 or 4 times a week to see her. Now she's pretty much a typical 2 year old and boy, is she opinionated!!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Which I guess you two have had rather a lot of , lately! Failed to mention that I liked the new haircut- how has it worked out today?


Wet it down three times this morning and was finally satisfied with it. Texted my hair dresser i think I'm going to have her take it just a bit shorter on top want it to be more spiky or feathery will color it tomorrow


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> Tell Alan if drink had been taken (it was only about noon, but it has been known!  :lol: ) I would have bounced! Luke is still saying "Ow! Ow!" every time he looks at my leg. So glad to hear that Alan is having more good days than bad, and that kitten has obviously got him exactly where she wants him!


 :thumbup: I'll pass on the message!


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I had that for a while but with nowhere to put it without her pulling the pot over, I was tired of cleaning up the dirt. She didn't chew off the grass,she pulled on it. Really made a mess.
> Junek


Mom keeps it on the window sill and cuts it down with scissors and puts it in their bowl. She's always having to buy new plants as 7 cats eat it faster than it grows


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Except for Shirley, who's in her 80s, I'm probably one of the older members of the Tea Party at 78. I don't mind admitting my age...just thankful I'm still here!
> Junek


Mama June, you and my mom are the same age. I am so glad that you are in better health and mind than she is. I pray you continue so.

Well, the cleaning bug has bitten. Sort of. I have turned DD's old room into my catch all room. There is a tiny path in it. Well, yesterday I got started cleaning it. I have made progress, found out I could just about start my own yarn shop, and I have run out of totes to put yarn in. I have two stacks of totes with the top one just taller than I am, and 2 more totes full. That isn't counting the other 3 totes in another part of the room. All but one has yarn in it. The other has stuff for my embroidery machine in. Hmm, might be 2 that have embroidery stuff in. I'll have to look next trip in. I still need at least 2 more totes. And, OH, the treasures! I found some silk sock yarn that I bought in Maryland a few years ago, and a lap blanket in acrylic worsted weight that is just about the perfect size to bind off for my lap in the car for these cold days. There is enough worsted weight to make at least 4 sweaters. Enough boucle' to do another knitted Ruana shawl. Enough dish cotton that I could make most of us here at least one dish cloth. And I haven't even gotten to the rubber stamp supplies....... Ooops, I'm telling on myself! Plus the basement full of fabric...... I need to sort thru that and donate most of it, as I hate to sew anymore. I am at a stand still now, until I get more totes. I can't do anything else until then. Once I get the yarn out of the way, it will be easier to start on the rest of it and figure out how I want to store the stamps and inks.

M will be home from work anytime in the next half hour. It doesn't look like I have done a thing, but I did get that much done, and put away 2 baskets of clean clothes. Now that I am caught up here, guess I will go empty the dishwasher.


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> The baby is doing great, June!! Just checked with her Mommy (my oldest GD) and she is up to 3 lbs 6.7oz, almost double her birthweight. She was originally due in mid Feb., so maybe she will be coming home fairly close to her due date.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Lili will be 3 in April. Seems that just last week I was driving to Syracuse 3 or 4 times a week to see her. Now she's pretty much a typical 2 year old and boy, is she opinionated!!


I am glad that the new baby is doing so well. Lili was born in a good month!


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the definition of a two-year old, isn't it? We now have an almost 3 years old and she's in an "I'm in charge" mode---I guess she's imitating her teachers at daycare/preschool. She was "reading" a book to me and I asked a question---but I was scolded that if I wanted to ask a question, I had to put my hand up first otherwise I was to zip my lip." I thought it was sort of funny, but her Mom didn't think so...so we worked out a "when play acting" or "for real" scenario and she actually has that all figured out. I guess they do a lot of role playing/acting out scenes in school -- she has quite the imagination!
> 
> So glad that both of the little girls are doing great---what an extremely anxious time!


I was a nursery teacher until I had an accident 18 month ago and damaged my knee . Little 3/4 year olds the stories they could tell . There is definitely no secrets if you have a child that age in your house . I have even heard them talking about family members to each other . Very hard to keep a straight face sometimes


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> We've already enjoyed some hot cross buns too!


I love hot cross buns as long as they're covered in thick butter!! That's why I try and restrict them to Easter!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


Your picture came through perfectly and your poncho is beautiful the colours are perfect


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311290-1.html
> 
> Hope I have got this to work right!


I LOVE those.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Back from lunch and she wanted to come home with me. Fine but I cleaned upstairs instead of down as I wasn't expecting anyone. Bowl full of squash seeds, etc., etc., boxes on floor that I am breaking up for garbage, cushions off couch from last nap with pillows and afghan, you get the idea so I won't go on and on.     Next time I will know when I am meeting her to clean downstairs first. Oh well, now she knows the worst, so it can only go uphill. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I was able to show her the toes on my socks. YAY...... I am really tired and need a nap. That was a long lunch starting at 12 and going till now, but fun. Talk to y'all later.


----------



## jheiens

tami_ohio said:


> I've taken to leaving a light on to remind me I'm in the middle of something in that room. It seems ADD is getting worse, and I haven't even been diagnosed with it! If I put cleaner in the toilet, I leave the light on to remind me I have to go back and clean it. If I put the exhaust fan on when I use hairspray, I leave the light on to make me go back to turn off the fan. Geesh, you would think at 55 I would remember what I'm doing.


Oh, thank God.

Tami, I thought I was getting senile at 71 because I find this happening to me quite often. However, I usually continue on in whatever direction I find myself headed and check to see if something needs to be done in that room. When I finish there and head off in another direction, I usually come back across whatever I'd intended to do earlier. Eventually, I get most of it done during the day.

Tami, I've been meaning to comment on your recent posts. You are coming across as one of the sweetest, most encouraging sisters at the table. Some of us don't have the time or inclination to offer such kind remarks to nearly all posts; but you take the time and do it well.

Thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


Well, I won't HAVE to buy more, but I'm pretty sure I will anyway! :XD:

The dreambird poncho came out great!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Back from lunch and she wanted to come home with me. Fine but I cleaned upstairs instead of down as I wasn't expecting anyone. Bowl full of squash seeds, etc., etc., boxes on floor that I am breaking up for garbage, cushions off couch from last nap with pillows and afghan, you get the idea so I won't go on and on.     Next time I will know when I am meeting her to clean downstairs first. Oh well, now she knows the worst, so it can only go uphill. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I was able to show her the toes on my socks. YAY...... I am really tired and need a nap. That was a long lunch starting at 1 and going till now, but fun. Talk to y'all later.


A true friend doesn't care what your house looks like, it's you they want to see! Enjoy your nap.


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> A true friend doesn't care what your house looks like, it's you they want to see! Enjoy your nap.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Oh, thank God.
> 
> Tami, I thought I was getting senile at 71 because I find this happening to me quite often. However, I usually continue on in whatever direction I find myself headed and check to see if something needs to be done in that room. When I finish there and head off in another direction, I usually come back across whatever I'd intended to do earlier. Eventually, I get most of it done during the day.
> 
> Tami, I've been meaning to comment on your recent posts. You are coming across as one of the sweetest, most encouraging sisters at the table. Some of us don't have the time or inclination to offer such kind remarks to nearly all posts; but you take the time and do it well.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: Mama Joy, you are not senile by a long shot! Mine gets done when it gets done. I am not a fabulous housekeeper by any means. The bathrooms will usually be clean, but you can expect my floors and dishes still to be done if you show up here! And don't look at the pile of books and papers please.

Thank you for your kind comments. I spend a lot of time on the computer instead of doing things that should get done. I sometimes wonder if I have said things the right way so that the meaning is understood the way I intended. And some I see comments on that I think, Oh I should have commented on that post. But I do try, so I thank you so much.

M has been home and gone again. Dishwasher is running and things that didn't fit, or don't go in it, are washed. I am trying to decide if I want to go out in the cold and get something to eat. Breakfast wasn't much, and lunch was a few pretzels, so I am getting hungry. M won't be home for at least 4 hours, so I am on my own for supper. Part of the problem is I don't know what I want, so until I figure that out, there isn't a lot of point in going out. All I do know, is I don't want to cook! I should go out and get M lunch meat and salad fixings, as I used the last of it last night for his lunch today. Don't want to do that either. I think I am digging that hole again. My car hasn't been out of the garage since Tuesday night, and M drove it then. If I have left the house, it's been with M.

Has anyone been tracking that comet? M has, and it was clear last night, and the comet was supposed to be pretty bright. When we came home from fish supper, he got out the field glasses and was looking. We have a street light right across the street, so it's pretty bright, but he found it. I had already come in and changed laundry to the dryer and a few things, and just sat down with my blanket, and he wanted to know if I wanted to see it. So on went the boots, coat, scarf and mittens again! Of course, I can't see a thing with the field glasses with my glasses on, so he had to hold them while I was trying to follow his directions to see the comet. I did actually see it. :lol: It's a fuzzy tiny blob, but I saw it!! :lol: Made him happy, but it was too darn cold out, and I can't stand and tip my head back that far for more than a few seconds, so it took forever to find the darn thing. By that time I was frozen, dizzy, and M said it's time to go in, my ears are freezing! I almost told him that is why I knit him hats and gloves, but I didn't!


----------



## Swedenme

My son wants to go to university later this year and study for a masters in engineering and maths which I find quite funny as when he was little it took him ages to learn to count but he's obviously improved since then . The way he talks about math and formulas now I just nod my head as I haven't got a clue what he is on about . The beginning of this week I helped him finish filling in his application forms for UCAS which was an eye opener some of the questions they asked were so none of there business . He has been worrying that he wouldn't get offered a place which was rubbish as he did fantastic in all his exams even all the sciences .He Has just been checking his emails and what should pop up but replies from not one but all 5 that he applied to . I'm so happy for him . Sad for me as I don't want my 6ft.4 baby to leave but happy for him


----------



## Tessadele

jknappva said:


> Isn't it wonderful that we have daughters who take such wonderful care of us?!
> I thank God for my daughter every day. But my children do take care of me. She cooks, etc., for me, my son fixes my computer, my other daughter who lives so far away pays for $100 worth of Schwann's food for me every month. My older son would do anything for me if he weren't disabled but he calls me frequently.
> I feel so sorry for the some of the people here who never see or hear from their family.
> Junek


You.vf obviously brought your children up to be caring & considerate, now they are rewarding you for beinng a wonderful Mom.

Tessa


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Except for Shirley, who's in her 80s, I'm probably one of the older members of the Tea Party at 78. I don't mind admitting my age...just thankful I'm still here!
> Junek


I'll turn 78 in late March.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Your picture came through perfectly and your poncho is beautiful the colours are perfect


Oh, echo that one! Very pretty. I think that is one I pulled.


----------



## Pup lover

Martin's glad your sister is home and you are not alone anymore.

Sandi so hsppy to hear that you and Alan are having more good days than bad! It's sure been a long road. Your kitten as beautiful and becoming spoiled quickly it sounds.


----------



## Pup lover

Decided to help warm up the house and made pizza for supper did one on the regular cookie sheet and one deep dish on the cast iron skillet. Having a hard time waiting for it to cool enough to eat.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> Decided to help warm up the house and made pizza for supper did one on the regular cookie sheet and one deep dish on the cast iron skillet. Having a hard time waiting for it to cool enough to eat.


Looks SOOO good-- I used to make pizza when had a family, now too much work when I should only eat a little. Our Hyvee has leftover pizza big slices for $1 and I buy those occasionally as a breakfast treat-- I can eat and read on computer! I've learned how to heat it so it is really good, and NOT follow their directions.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks, it's good to be back! He has very blue eyes too, so you're probably right. He was so sick we weren't sure he would make it... but he's fine now and very sweet. I hope everything is going well for you.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Kitten is beautiful-- looks like it could be part Siamese-- those make wonderful cats. Good to see you again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


That is awesome!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Tami - everyones prayers have been much appreciated. It is warmer here- we have been in t shirts except for the first week in Jan. Your pics have been so fun, the kids are getting so big. It's nice to be welcomed back.. luv, AZ


tami_ohio said:


> I am so happy to see you back! You and Alan have been, and continue to be, in my prayers. So glad Alan is so much better. DLC is cute! I don't think of snow in AZ, but have friends who have just arrived in their RV's posting pics. Amazing! And here I wanted to go to AZ because I thought I would be warmer! We missed you so much, glad you are back.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> My son wants to go to university later this year and study for a masters in engineering and maths which I find quite funny as when he was little it took him ages to learn to count but he's obviously improved since then . The way he talks about math and formulas now I just nod my head as I haven't got a clue what he is on about . The beginning of this week I helped him finish filling in his application forms for UCAS which was an eye opener some of the questions they asked were so none of there business . He has been worrying that he wouldn't get offered a place which was rubbish as he did fantastic in all his exams even all the sciences .He Has just been checking his emails and what should pop up but replies from not one but all 5 that he applied to . I'm so happy for him . Sad for me as I don't want my 6ft.4 baby to leave but happy for him


Congratulations to your DS!

And I sooo, know what you mean about questions that are none of their business! We paid cash for our kids' tuition and still had to fill out the forms for student aid with all of our income information, just because they get more funding that way. Couldn't just accept the kid's application knowing they were getting paid, no way.


----------



## tami_ohio

Tessadele said:


> You.vf obviously brought your children up to be caring & considerate, now they are rewarding you for beinng a wonderful Mom.
> 
> Tessa


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Decided to help warm up the house and made pizza for supper did one on the regular cookie sheet and one deep dish on the cast iron skillet. Having a hard time waiting for it to cool enough to eat.


It looks good!


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday. 
The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy New Year, Jinny...good to have you back. Congratulations on the darling new grandson....really a big boy!!



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


----------



## Sarah Chana

Happy and Healthy New Year to everyone. I'm finally catching up a little and I did want to wish everyone well( even though I don't post much).

I love sitting around the table and 'chatting'- it adds a whole new dimension to everything about our wonderful group.
Sarah


----------



## iamsam

if that would get you back to visit I would do it. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sending healing vibes (Sam it you don't rest ad take it easy I will come and sit on you!!!) to everyone who needs them and hugs to all. x


----------



## iamsam

it's been about 13○ here all day but it has been windy so there is a wind chill effect also. Heidi says "it's cold!!!" --- sam



jknappva said:


> And adding my prayers for him and everyone out in the nasty weather. Average high for today is 48f. It's only going up to 29f for a high.
> Is it spring yet??!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

what do you get from schwann's? they used to come to our house years and years ago. --- sam --- as I remember they had great ice cream.



jknappva said:


> Isn't it wonderful that we have daughters who take such wonderful care of us?!
> I thank God for my daughter every day. But my children do take care of me. She cooks, etc., for me, my son fixes my computer, my other daughter who lives so far away pays for $100 worth of Schwann's food for me every month. My older son would do anything for me if he weren't disabled but he calls me frequently.
> I feel so sorry for the some of the people here who never see or hear from their family.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

swedenme - I want to take a moment here to add my welcome to the knitting tea party - I am so glad you stopped by and decided to stay - it's good to see you have made yourself at home. there will always be fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - and we will definitely be looking for you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I hope your sister finally gets to come home today . It's seems to take forever to get all the medication sorted when you are waiting to come home . My son had to have intensive chemo last year and even though they knew he was in for 5 days each time he had it . They still never had his medication ready for when he was due to come home .Fingers crossed that she will be home before the snow starts


----------



## iamsam

I think my whole house has turned into my craft room. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I love that you call it history I would call it junk but yes it is our history I have a lot of my sons writing books and art work up there from when they were little and a few of there favourite toys . My husband put our first computer up there said it was an antique of the future when I look at how big the monitor and the computer is to the size of them now it just amazes me . I'm with you on the craft room , would definitely love one


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> LOL Hi Mom! Gee, I wonder how many TP moms I can have............


Don't look at me, I'm only 62! :lol: ......and feeling every day of it with these ****** crutches! :evil:


----------



## iamsam

well - it sure sounded good. how cold is it down there gwen? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Believe me the soup wasn't exotic...no recipe just dumped in stuff. Then just now realized I had left it on warm on the stove last night, DH turned it off but it was left out so guess it's now dog food or in the trash.  Guess I have to make some more soup....so forgetful!


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> That would have been me, or else I would have slithered. How did Luke do with Grandpa taking him to nursery?


He wasn't too bad, a bit girny going in but when DH went back for him he was happy and joining in with the other kids. Hopefully he's more settled now that he's used to the people and the place. He is quite a sociable wee boy and he enjoys other kids' company - he had a ball at my SIL's at New Year with the 9 other kids.


----------



## iamsam

gotta love that man. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Knitting everywhere I go, just about, is what keeps me calm, too. I have been a fidgitty one for years, but I am finding it is getting worse. I have to hide my hands from myself if I don't have my knitting. We went for supper to our favorite place for fish last night, and I didn't take it, forgetting that they had not served for 2 weeks with the holidays. The place was packed. I told DH I should have taken it. He told me to braid my straw wrappers! :lol: The stinker!


----------



## tami_ohio

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


Hello, and nice to see you back! Congratulations on the new grandson. Welcome to the world Owen! And congratulations to your DD for successfully completing her first semester of college! I will keep her in my prayers for safe travels.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> if that would get you back to visit I would do it. --- sam


 :lol: :thumbup: We knew that Sam! But no matter how much we want to see Purplefi and Londy again, please be careful you don't visit the spa again. We are much happier, as I am sure you are, when you are not visiting that place!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Kate B: Thank you so much for doing the summary and especially, for letting us know how and where to find each photo. I rarely get to read as much of the TP as I would like, but having the summary available really helps. I enjoy seeing all the photos of the different areas, people, things you all have been knitting/crocheting, etc., and all the rest of the "goodies".


----------



## iamsam

how much snow did caren get? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! I've been AWOL for a while no excuses - just busy. I've been reading, but have been about 50 pages behind all week - just finished last week's TP this morning.
> 
> Glad that Sam is finally home and feeling a little better.
> 
> I really have to put on some warm clothes and go pick up my new glasses. It is cold (about 10F) and the wind is blowing so hard I can count all the stars on the flag on the front porch! We were very lucky not to get the heavy snow that they got up where Caren lives. We only got a couple of inches, but very cold and windy.
> 
> I took Lili for her first haircut yesterday - her hair in the front was so long that it was in her eyes all the time and she won't leave a barrette in her hair for more than a few seconds. The young lady was very good with her and Lily didn't shed a tear, but she held my hands very tightly. I was very proud of her.
> 
> Well, I guess I really do have to go out now, because the mail just came, so I'll grab that on my way out to the car.
> 
> Oh, welcome to our little family Swedenme - it will be fun to get to know you.
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> it's been about 13○ here all day but it has been windy so there is a wind chill effect also. Heidi says "it's cold!!!" --- sam


It sure is! I haven't stuck my head out the door yet today. I do need to take some garbage out and get the mail, but I may just let it wait until tomorrow, or let M get it when he comes home.

I finally decided to put a frozen pizza in the oven for my supper. It smells like it's almost ready.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> what do you get from schwann's? they used to come to our house years and years ago. --- sam --- as I remember they had great ice cream.


We like their veggies, and the single serve or smaller serving size of lasagna doesn't have garlic in it, so we can get that, and it's good. Yes, the ice cream is good. You can go online and order from them now.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> I think my whole house has turned into my craft room. --- sam


Mine too! :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Don't look at me, I'm only 62! :lol: ......and feeling every day of it with these ****** crutches! :evil:


Then you can be my sister or cousin! I can imagine just how much you are feeling it with the ****** crutches. Been there, don't want to do it again.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sam, So glad to see that you are home and also feeling up to getting on the Tea Party every so often. That is wonderful. When we aren't "up to par", it's so nice to be able to just sit, take it easy and enjoy the Tea Party. And oh, that tea is just right for this cold weather, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> I was a nursery teacher until I had an accident 18 month ago and damaged my knee . Little 3/4 year olds the stories they could tell . There is definitely no secrets if you have a child that age in your house . I have even heard them talking about family members to each other . Very hard to keep a straight face sometimes


I once had a six year old tell me that he'd come downstairs from his bed one evening and mummy and daddy were "sunbathing in front of the fire!" I don't know if it was his phrase or a quick thinking parent, but I loved it!


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Now that I have completed the first five pairs, I am able to relax when I knit them -- at least the top down ones. I'm onto trying toe up and feeling more confident than I was when I hadn't done any socks or Magic Loop or DPNs, etc., but am definitely feeling a little more nervous starting these, but hopefully will relax when they get going.


You will do great. Don't underestimate your talents and abilities.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations to your DS!
> 
> And I sooo, know what you mean about questions that are none of their business! We paid cash for our kids' tuition and still had to fill out the forms for student aid with all of our income information, just because they get more funding that way. Couldn't just accept the kid's application knowing they were getting paid, no way.


My sons form didn't ask about money it was all questions to do with a persons private life including if he was the same gender as what was on his birth certificate what has that got to do with studying it also asked if the persons parents had a higher level of education . I so wanted to put mind your own business


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> He wasn't too bad, a bit girny going in but when DH went back for him he was happy and joining in with the other kids. Hopefully he's more settled now that he's used to the people and the place. He is quite a sociable wee boy and he enjoys other kids' company - he had a ball at my SIL's at New Year with the 9 other kids.


That's good. I was hoping it was just going to take time to adjust to something new. He is so young, tho, that I was worried about him. And I know it was so hard on you having to leave him like that.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


That's lovely!


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> Except for Shirley, who's in her 80s, I'm probably one of the older members of the Tea Party at 78. I don't mind admitting my age...just thankful I'm still here!
> Junek


We are thankful you are still her as well.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> gotta love that man. --- sam


And I do! Have I told the story of how long we've been together?

We met his senior year in high school, in choir. (I still can't sing for beans!) We knew each other for 6 months before we started dating. We dated 8 years and 3 days before we got married, 3 days after my birthday. We have been married for 32 years, 33 years come May 1. Guess I'm gonna keep him! He spoils me rotten! And every once in a while, he will make a comment that tells me just how much he still loves me. Just something that is totally unexpected at the time!


----------



## iamsam

doesn't she look smug. lol --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Kate  I saw that Julie mentioned our new kitten  I will post a picture so you can all ooh and awww! The little bugger is one of the reasons for some of the projects. Alan first had to build him an outside house. Then when we had our snow storm on New Years Eve (I will post those pics too) he had to install a cat door to the shop.. now that Damn Lucky Cat is in the house 90% of the time Alan is starting a 3 level cat tree.. I dont know who is luckier, the kitten or me!!


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> My son wants to go to university later this year and study for a masters in engineering and maths which I find quite funny as when he was little it took him ages to learn to count but he's obviously improved since then . The way he talks about math and formulas now I just nod my head as I haven't got a clue what he is on about . The beginning of this week I helped him finish filling in his application forms for UCAS which was an eye opener some of the questions they asked were so none of there business . He has been worrying that he wouldn't get offered a place which was rubbish as he did fantastic in all his exams even all the sciences .He Has just been checking his emails and what should pop up but replies from not one but all 5 that he applied to . I'm so happy for him . Sad for me as I don't want my 6ft.4 baby to leave but happy for him


Well done to him! I've got a baby of the same height!....but he's now 33 and expecting a baby of his own...where do the years go?


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> how much snow did caren get? --- sam


Not sure of the final total, Sam, but it will probably be feet, not inches - they were predicting 4 feet in areas south of her, but not that much near Watertown. I'll see if I can find a number!


----------



## KateB

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


Congratulations! That is a big boy!


----------



## Gweniepooh

YAY!!! Your back! I know you'e been busy with Alan but so glad to see you posting. Damn Lucky Cat is so pretty.....and he /she is lucky. I love that Alan is building a cat tree; spoiled kitty for sure. You know I want to see pics of it when completed.


AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Kate  Thank you so much for the start of this week- and I was so sorry to hear about your accident- Alan says you should have started the wine early and you would have been so relaxed that you wouldnt have hurt yourself when you fell!!! I hope that you heal quickly and take advantage of your enforced sitting to knit something pretty!!! Thanks to Darowil for the summaries  I have been depending on them to keep me up to date. And thanks to others for the messages and calls to keep me in the loop and check up on us!!! Great news that Sam and Shirley are on the mend  this is such a difficult time of year to be sick and I know that many of you have been fighting colds and the crud so Im sending a mass healing wish to everyone and everyones friends and family!!!! My sympathies to those with losses and fingers crossed for those with up coming medical events, moves and just general trials of life. Alan and I have been well and busy  he certainly is having more good days than bad and that makes for busy days for me. He has been trying to get caught up with chores and household/yard projects and while the spirit is willing. He runs out of steam and occasionally brains.. Its a good thing I have enough for both of us at the moment.. but, Im not getting any younger either!!! I saw that Julie mentioned our new kitten  I will post a picture so you can all ooh and awww! The little bugger is one of the reasons for some of the projects. Alan first had to build him an outside house. Then when we had our snow storm on New Years Eve (I will post those pics too) he had to install a cat door to the shop.. now that Damn Lucky Cat is in the house 90% of the time Alan is starting a 3 level cat tree.. I dont know who is luckier, the kitten or me!! Ive missed you all so very much and Im really looking forward to keeping up and being here for all of you the way you have been for me all this time. I see lots of new names and Im looking forward to getting to know our new ktpers. I am going to finish this and get it posted so I can officially say I am back!!!! Luv-AZ


----------



## Swedenme

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


Congratulations on the birth of your grandson look forward to seeing pictures of him and congratulations to your daughter on completion of first semester it must be a worry with the weather as bad as it is hopefully it will clear up a bit


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> We are thankful you are still here as well.


(Re June K) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is beautiful!!! I have the pattern....now need to do your workshop.....will in time.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> swedenme - I want to take a moment here to add my welcome to the knitting tea party - I am so glad you stopped by and decided to stay - it's good to see you have made yourself at home. there will always be fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - and we will definitely be looking for you. --- sam


Thank you Sam I am really enjoying being here and getting to know everyone 
It's nice to just sit and chat awhile . Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> I once had a six year old tell me that he'd come downstairs from his bed one evening and mummy and daddy were "sunbathing in front of the fire!" I don't know if it was his phrase or a quick thinking parent, but I loved it!


And did you manage to keep a straight face . A lot of parents would be mortified at what there children let slip . But they are angels everyone of them


----------



## tami_ohio

Has anyone heard from Masterofnone since KAP? I hope she is ok.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> And did you manage to keep a straight face . A lot of parents would be mortified at what there children let slip . But they are angels everyone of them


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> And did you manage to keep a straight face .


Only just!


----------



## NanaCaren

Just marking my spot now I can get back online.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And I just turned 62.


Kansas g-ma said:


> I'll turn 78 in late March.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'll be sure and post pictures of the cat tree Rookie - but getting him to make a second one would be a miracle!!! Love my DH to death, put once he's done something he's on to something new... I never knew there were so many ways to get to the beach until I met him and I had lived in the area my whole life!!! Stay warm and safe in the bad weather.... luv-AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> Sandi - so good to see you and glad too hear that Alan has more good days than bad...I'm sure it's an adjustment for you both and that kitty certainly has the perfect name...LUCKY! If Alan gets his kitty tower to where he wants it (with scratching post?) let me know, I may be in the market to purchase one for the grand-kitties up in WI.
> 
> Martina - glad your sister is at home and under your loving care. Hope that she stays out of the hospital and is on the mend and for sure, stay in where it's nice and cozy during your awful weather. It's bitterly cold here still today, but at least the sun is trying to shine and the wind has died down.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Making me drool there Dawn. Can almost smell it.


Pup lover said:



> Decided to help warm up the house and made pizza for supper did one on the regular cookie sheet and one deep dish on the cast iron skillet. Having a hard time waiting for it to cool enough to eat.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Just checked the news from up near Caren - they have at least 18" very near her and were looking at possibly that much more before this storm ends. There is at least 2 feet in my old hometown (Fulton). I'm just far enough south of Syracuse that we rarely get more than 8" at a time. But I well remember those "Lake effect" storms that can dump 3 or 4 feet at a time, take a day or 2 rest, and then dump that much again! I do NOT miss those days at all. The older I get, the less I like winter!!


----------



## iamsam

ouch kate! --- sam



KateB said:


> My Gran would have said....
> 
> Patience is a virtue,
> Possess it if you can,
> Seldom found in women
> And never in a man!


----------



## Gweniepooh

CONGRATULATIONS on the new grand baby! Goodness he was a big boy and I like the name Owen. Around here you don't hear that name too often.


Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming your way martina - wrapping you sister in warm healing positive energy - hope she is soon back in the pink. with your care I am sure she will be. --- sam



martina said:


> My sister finally got home about 4.30, and we have had something to eat and she is now having a rest. We both thank you all for your prayers. Please keep on with them though till we know that she is really home to stay this time.
> It has now started hail stoning, looks like snow on the ground it is so heavy. Roll on summer! Take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I also used to get from Schwann's. I loved their pirogies . Need to learn how to make them I guess.


thewren said:


> what do you get from schwann's? they used to come to our house years and years ago. --- sam --- as I remember they had great ice cream.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Wet it down three times this morning and was finally satisfied with it. Texted my hair dresser i think I'm going to have her take it just a bit shorter on top want it to be more spiky or feathery will color it tomorrow


Don't forget, we would love to see the result!


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> The baby is doing great, June!! Just checked with her Mommy (my oldest GD) and she is up to 3 lbs 6.7oz, almost double her birthweight. She was originally due in mid Feb., so maybe she will be coming home fairly close to her due date.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Lili will be 3 in April. Seems that just last week I was driving to Syracuse 3 or 4 times a week to see her. Now she's pretty much a typical 2 year old and boy, is she opinionated!!


That's wonderful, Paula. Your family is so fortunate to have 2 miracle babies. I well remember when you were so anxious over Lili. It's wonderful that she's doing so well! I think most 2 yr olds are opinionated!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hmmm....haven't even seen a schwann's truck around here for quite some time. Will have to check to see if it is available online here.


tami_ohio said:


> We like their veggies, and the single serve or smaller serving size of lasagna doesn't have garlic in it, so we can get that, and it's good. Yes, the ice cream is good. You can go online and order from them now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I LOVE those.


 :thumbup: They are rather good!


----------



## Gweniepooh

No I haven't. I did send her an email but got no response.


tami_ohio said:


> Has anyone heard from Masterofnone since KAP? I hope she is ok.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh June I have so missed being here. Although with FB I am able to keep in touch with some of you. I use FB to stay in touch with family and consequently I force myself to check it a couple times a day. There have been times when my sister has posted things going on with my Dad that I had no idea about.... a little passive agressive on her part! And yes Lucky has really grown since we first decided to rescue him. He was 2 pounds on dec 12 the first trip to the vet and yesterday he was 4 pounds!!! His URI is cleared up and he his on his 3rd round of vacinations - so I hope he stays healthy!! I saw that post from Mellie - but if you look at the date it was back in Nov when she commented... I hope she's doing ok-


I very seldom think to check the date when someone posts on FB. That's disappointing..I was hoping we'd hear from her soon.
Sounds like Lucky adopted you at about the same age my fur-baby adopted me!! The vet said she only weighed a little over a lb! And said she had some Siamese because of her narrow straight tail. Since she's gotten older, the Siamese comes out in that yowling meow when she wants something.
Junek


----------



## pacer

The interstate accident that took place yesterday still has the interstate closed as they continue to clear all of the vehicles. The final number of vehicles involved in the accident is 193-195 vehicles. I saw a picture of one of the semi trucks and the cab had been thrown off of the chasis and the cab was setting upright next to the trailer it was hauling. The one person who was confirmed dead was a truck driver from Quebec Canada. I kept updating posts on facebook which proved beneficial as one person was able to alert her husband who was getting ready to head down that road and another lady who works with DS#1 was getting ready to enter that highway 10 minutes after it started so she could have been hurt. Fortunately these people could take alternate routes due to people alerting them of the situation.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm....haven't even seen a schwann's truck around here for quite some time. Will have to check to see if it is available online here.


The web site will tell you if there is a route in your area. Then you can place your order online, and the driver will deliver to the house. We don't get much from them. Expensive and I don't use it fast enough. They wanted us to order every week. Just not gonna do it. So I would get a phone call every week from driver. Told them finally we would place an order when we were ready, to please not call back.


----------



## iamsam

will you be able to go back to teaching? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I was a nursery teacher until I had an accident 18 month ago and damaged my knee . Little 3/4 year olds the stories they could tell . There is definitely no secrets if you have a child that age in your house . I have even heard them talking about family members to each other . Very hard to keep a straight face sometimes


----------



## Gweniepooh

Needed some quick gratification so took a break from the socks and made DD an ear warmer. Of course being a multi colored yarn you can't see the cable much but whatever.....Used Bernat Softee Chunky. Pattern only used about 40 yards and was a revelry freebie. A very quick knit. Think I'm going to make another in a solid color.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Mama June, you and my mom are the same age. I am so glad that you are in better health and mind than she is. I pray you continue so.
> 
> Well, the cleaning bug has bitten. Sort of. I have turned DD's old room into my catch all room. There is a tiny path in it. Well, yesterday I got started cleaning it. I have made progress, found out I could just about start my own yarn shop, and I have run out of totes to put yarn in. I have two stacks of totes with the top one just taller than I am, and 2 more totes full. That isn't counting the other 3 totes in another part of the room. All but one has yarn in it. The other has stuff for my embroidery machine in. Hmm, might be 2 that have embroidery stuff in. I'll have to look next trip in. I still need at least 2 more totes. And, OH, the treasures! I found some silk sock yarn that I bought in Maryland a few years ago, and a lap blanket in acrylic worsted weight that is just about the perfect size to bind off for my lap in the car for these cold days. There is enough worsted weight to make at least 4 sweaters. Enough boucle' to do another knitted Ruana shawl. Enough dish cotton that I could make most of us here at least one dish cloth. And I haven't even gotten to the rubber stamp supplies....... Ooops, I'm telling on myself! Plus the basement full of fabric...... I need to sort thru that and donate most of it, as I hate to sew anymore. I am at a stand still now, until I get more totes. I can't do anything else until then. Once I get the yarn out of the way, it will be easier to start on the rest of it and figure out how I want to store the stamps and inks.
> 
> M will be home from work anytime in the next half hour. It doesn't look like I have done a thing, but I did get that much done, and put away 2 baskets of clean clothes. Now that I am caught up here, guess I will go empty the dishwasher.


WOW!! Tami, I'm worn out just hearing about your day. 
Thankfully, my mind is doing pretty good although at times, I do wonder. The body is holding up pretty good..being in a wheelchair most of the time makes it a little difficult doing some things. But it's amazing what you can do with a little ingenuity!
I hope your mom is doing better after being home for a while.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, I went through the same thing with wanting me to order every week...at the time it was just my oldest DD and myself and no way was that going to work.


tami_ohio said:


> The web site will tell you if there is a route in your area. Then you can place your order online, and the driver will deliver to the house. We don't get much from them. Expensive and I don't use it fast enough. They wanted us to order every week. Just not gonna do it. So I would get a phone call every week from driver. Told them finally we would place an order when we were ready, to please not call back.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> No I haven't. I did send her an email but got no response.


I hope everything is ok. She is one of the ones I was thinking about that has been missing. I just keep forgetting who it is I think about as I am falling asleep, or awake in the middle of the night for a few minutes.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


That's absolutely beautiful, Bonnie. I keep telling myself I'm going to make one but haven't gotten up my nerve yet!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> The interstate accident that took place yesterday still has the interstate closed as they continue to clear all of the vehicles. The final number of vehicles involved in the accident is 193-195 vehicles. I saw a picture of one of the semi trucks and the cab had been thrown off of the chasis and the cab was setting upright next to the trailer it was hauling. The one person who was confirmed dead was a truck driver from Quebec Canada. I kept updating posts on facebook which proved beneficial as one person was able to alert her husband who was getting ready to head down that road and another lady who works with DS#1 was getting ready to enter that highway 10 minutes after it started so she could have been hurt. Fortunately these people could take alternate routes due to people alerting them of the situation.


Either we have not had much on the news about it, or I have missed it. There was just a little bit last night, but missed it. M caught just enough to say there's the report, and it was over. So sad. I am glad that there weren't any others killed. And glad that your updates kept others away from it. I don't have the face book alerts turned on on my phone, or I would have it going off all the time!


----------



## iamsam

this turned out well bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Tami, I'm worn out just hearing about your day.
> Thankfully, my mind is doing pretty good although at times, I do wonder. The body is holding up pretty good..being in a wheelchair most of the time makes it a little difficult doing some things. But it's amazing what you can do with a little ingenuity!
> I hope your mom is doing better after being home for a while.
> Junek


You are amazing to me!

Don't let the total of totes fool you. I have only filled 4 of those in the last 2 days! Mostly, I walk in the door, look around, and turn around and close the door again! :roll:


----------



## jknappva

Living in the city, the sky is lit so much by street lights that we can hardly see stars. I really miss the night sky you can see in the country! You're so lucky to have seen it, fuzziness and all!
Junek


----------



## jheiens

Tessadele said:


> You.vf obviously brought your children up to be caring & considerate, now they are rewarding you for beinng a wonderful Mom.
> 
> Tessa


It's so good to hear from you, Tessa. We've missed you a great deal and hope you're well.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> I once had a six year old tell me that he'd come downstairs from his bed one evening and mummy and daddy were "sunbathing in front of the fire!" I don't know if it was his phrase or a quick thinking parent, but I loved it!


I'm sure there are a lot of funny comments from the kids---that was some quick thinking parent!


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:



> My son wants to go to university later this year and study for a masters in engineering and maths which I find quite funny as when he was little it took him ages to learn to count but he's obviously improved since then . The way he talks about math and formulas now I just nod my head as I haven't got a clue what he is on about . The beginning of this week I helped him finish filling in his application forms for UCAS which was an eye opener some of the questions they asked were so none of there business . He has been worrying that he wouldn't get offered a place which was rubbish as he did fantastic in all his exams even all the sciences .He Has just been checking his emails and what should pop up but replies from not one but all 5 that he applied to . I'm so happy for him . Sad for me as I don't want my 6ft.4 baby to leave but happy for him


Congratulations to that tall son of yours. I remember how excited we were when my grandson got a full four year scholarship to William & Mary. Hard to believe he's now almost 28 yrs old! And he was the tallest in his high school graduating class at 6'2" tall.

Junek


----------



## iamsam

what is ucas? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My son wants to go to university later this year and study for a masters in engineering and maths which I find quite funny as when he was little it took him ages to learn to count but he's obviously improved since then . The way he talks about math and formulas now I just nod my head as I haven't got a clue what he is on about . The beginning of this week I helped him finish filling in his application forms for UCAS which was an eye opener some of the questions they asked were so none of there business . He has been worrying that he wouldn't get offered a place which was rubbish as he did fantastic in all his exams even all the sciences .He Has just been checking his emails and what should pop up but replies from not one but all 5 that he applied to . I'm so happy for him . Sad for me as I don't want my 6ft.4 baby to leave but happy for him


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Living in the city, the sky is lit so much by street lights that we can hardly see stars. I really miss the night sky you can see in the country! You're so lucky to have seen it, fuzziness and all!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> will you be able to go back to teaching? --- sam


Not with little ones I'm ok walking about Do a lot of that but I have difficulty getting back up if I bend down which you do an awful lot of with 30 little ones was going to work as a supply teacher but my son got cancer so that was put on hold . He's doing better now still has to go to physio but he can walk with crutches and he's gone back to work . He's a teacher . Then my husband became seriously ill so work is still on hold .


----------



## jknappva

Tessadele said:


> You.vf obviously brought your children up to be caring & considerate, now they are rewarding you for beinng a wonderful Mom.
> 
> Tessa


To me, it's easy to teach your children when you love them! I'm lucky they remember what they were taught as so many lose sight of that when they're grown.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dear Tami - I need to sort my craft closet - it's actually 2 double door closets in the guest room and I know I have a few other treasures in Alan's shop and in my shed. Keep it up, you're inspiring me!!! So sorry to hear that your Mom had trouble with the move. My Mom has been gone 5 years now, but my Dad is still with us and has been in and out of the hospital and continuing care for the last few months. He will be 83 in March and while still pretty sharp, has a definite vision impairment and is now on O2 24/7. He has lived by himself since Mom died and is 15 miles out of town on dirt roads.... He came home from continuing care on Thursday and a friend is staying with him at the moment. My sister usually is there a few times a month to take him to the drs and do his shopping.... but it may be time for more help that she can provide. He seems to be doing pretty good- so we'll see- it's so difficult when the roles change - and not just for your brother but I know that you are feeling pretty helpless too. I will keep your Mom in my heart and your brother and his family too. Dementia is heartbreaking on top of being a physical condition to care for. luv-AZ


tami_ohio said:


> Mama June, you and my mom are the same age. I am so glad that you are in better health and mind than she is. I pray you continue so.
> 
> Well, the cleaning bug has bitten. Sort of. I have turned DD's old room into my catch all room. There is a tiny path in it. Well, yesterday I got started cleaning it. I have made progress, found out I could just about start my own yarn shop, and I have run out of totes to put yarn in. I have two stacks of totes with the top one just taller than I am, and 2 more totes full. That isn't counting the other 3 totes in another part of the room. All but one has yarn in it. The other has stuff for my embroidery machine in. Hmm, might be 2 that have embroidery stuff in. I'll have to look next trip in. I still need at least 2 more totes. And, OH, the treasures! I found some silk sock yarn that I bought in Maryland a few years ago, and a lap blanket in acrylic worsted weight that is just about the perfect size to bind off for my lap in the car for these cold days. There is enough worsted weight to make at least 4 sweaters. Enough boucle' to do another knitted Ruana shawl. Enough dish cotton that I could make most of us here at least one dish cloth. And I haven't even gotten to the rubber stamp supplies....... Ooops, I'm telling on myself! Plus the basement full of fabric...... I need to sort thru that and donate most of it, as I hate to sew anymore. I am at a stand still now, until I get more totes. I can't do anything else until then. Once I get the yarn out of the way, it will be easier to start on the rest of it and figure out how I want to store the stamps and inks.
> 
> M will be home from work anytime in the next half hour. It doesn't look like I have done a thing, but I did get that much done, and put away 2 baskets of clean clothes. Now that I am caught up here, guess I will go empty the dishwasher.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'll turn 78 in late March.


We're almost twins...LOL!! I have a cousin who will be 78 in March!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you dintoo - and congrats on the new baby - hope you get to see him tomorrow. --- sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> My sons form didn't ask about money it was all questions to do with a persons private life including if he was the same gender as what was on his birth certificate what has that got to do with studying it also asked if the persons parents had a higher level of education . I so wanted to put mind your own business


Hmmm......I would think that they could wait until after a student was admitted to get that kind of information. I'm sure they keep statistics as to their student population where these things are taken into consideration...but at least wait until after they are enrolled and have taken classes...I don't think they have to report these kinds of things from applicants (for State and Federal funds). Even private places gather the same information as the State schools so that all reporting is on par...Very intrusive, in my opinion. At least once you've been admitted, it's less frightening to put down - None of your business!


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Congratulations to that tall son of yours. I remember how excited we were when my grandson got a full four year scholarship to William & Mary. Hard to believe he's now almost 28 yrs old! And he was the tallest in his high school graduating class at 6'2" tall.
> 
> Junek


Thank you he is tall and a bean pole even though he eats a lot of typical teenage junk


----------



## AZ Sticks

Bonnie this is darling!!! I really like the way you think!!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> We're almost twins...LOL!! I have a cousin who will be 78 in March!
> Junek


Oh, love that!


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> Well done to him! I've got a baby of the same height!....but he's now 33 and expecting a baby of his own...where do the years go?


We have a boy nearly that height too....and the dad of our two delightful Granddaughters...time does go by quickly!


----------



## iamsam

it does warm you up 81brighteyes - and I have been doing a lot of sitting it seems. good to see you - hope you can visit us more often in the new year. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, So glad to see that you are home and also feeling up to getting on the Tea Party every so often. That is wonderful. When we aren't "up to par", it's so nice to be able to just sit, take it easy and enjoy the Tea Party. And oh, that tea is just right for this cold weather, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks, it's good to be back! He has very blue eyes too, so you're probably right. He was so sick we weren't sure he would make it... but he's fine now and very sweet. I hope everything is going well for you.


We're doing fine. Our weather is a little cooler than normal but nothing like some others here!
I'm delighted that Alan is doing so well!
Junek

Oops! Sorry. I mistakenly thought this was for me!
Gotta pay better attention!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Pup!!! Love your new hair cut!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Martin's glad your sister is home and you are not alone anymore.
> 
> Sandi so hsppy to hear that you and Alan are having more good days than bad! It's sure been a long road. Your kitten as beautiful and becoming spoiled quickly it sounds.


----------



## jheiens

tami_ohio said:


> Has anyone heard from Masterofnone since KAP? I hope she is ok.


I haven't, Tami, and I even checked to see if she's posted anything lately and sent her a few emails--not a thing since last July some time! I have no idea how to check further.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


Congratulation on becoming a grandmother again. And I know you worry about your daughter driving so far in winter.
I'm glad you had time to join us again.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> what is ucas? --- sam


UCAS stands for universities and colleges admittance services . You send the application form along with the name of the universities that you would like to go to and they then get In touch with all the universities on your behalf they also sort out if you need financial help .


----------



## iamsam

that is a lot of snow - so glad it is there and not here.

me too - spring can't get here quick enough. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Just checked the news from up near Caren - they have at least 18" very near her and were looking at possibly that much more before this storm ends. There is at least 2 feet in my old hometown (Fulton). I'm just far enough south of Syracuse that we rarely get more than 8" at a time. But I well remember those "Lake effect" storms that can dump 3 or 4 feet at a time, take a day or 2 rest, and then dump that much again! I do NOT miss those days at all. The older I get, the less I like winter!!


----------



## iamsam

that was quite an accident. --- sam



pacer said:


> The interstate accident that took place yesterday still has the interstate closed as they continue to clear all of the vehicles. The final number of vehicles involved in the accident is 193-195 vehicles. I saw a picture of one of the semi trucks and the cab had been thrown off of the chasis and the cab was setting upright next to the trailer it was hauling. The one person who was confirmed dead was a truck driver from Quebec Canada. I kept updating posts on facebook which proved beneficial as one person was able to alert her husband who was getting ready to head down that road and another lady who works with DS#1 was getting ready to enter that highway 10 minutes after it started so she could have been hurt. Fortunately these people could take alternate routes due to people alerting them of the situation.


----------



## iamsam

nicely done gwen - the cable shows great. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Needed some quick gratification so took a break from the socks and made DD an ear warmer. Of course being a multi colored yarn you can't see the cable much but whatever.....Used Bernat Softee Chunky. Pattern only used about 40 yards and was a revelry freebie. A very quick knit. Think I'm going to make another in a solid color.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> what do you get from schwann's? they used to come to our house years and years ago. --- sam --- as I remember they had great ice cream.


Since my daughter is the cook, she usually orders. We get their boneless chicken breasts, pork chops and steaks. We tried their pizza but weren't impressed. And, of course, a variety of vegetables. It's so convenient to order it online. And the delivery man is so quiet and soft spoken...it's a pleasure just to see him every 2weeks.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Tami - I need to sort my craft closet - it's actually 2 double door closets in the guest room and I know I have a few other treasures in Alan's shop and in my shed. Keep it up, you're inspiring me!!! So sorry to hear that your Mom had trouble with the move. My Mom has been gone 5 years now, but my Dad is still with us and has been in and out of the hospital and continuing care for the last few months. He will be 83 in March and while still pretty sharp, has a definite vision impairment and is now on O2 24/7. He has lived by himself since Mom died and is 15 miles out of town on dirt roads.... He came home from continuing care on Thursday and a friend is staying with him at the moment. My sister usually is there a few times a month to take him to the drs and do his shopping.... but it may be time for more help that she can provide. He seems to be doing pretty good- so we'll see- it's so difficult when the roles change - and not just for your brother but I know that you are feeling pretty helpless too. I will keep your Mom in my heart and your brother and his family too. Dementia is heartbreaking on top of being a physical condition to care for. luv-AZ


Glad to be an inspiration! And thank you for the thought for all of us. I will also keep your dad, in mine, along with you and Alan.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh yum...... do you make your own crust???


Pup lover said:


> Decided to help warm up the house and made pizza for supper did one on the regular cookie sheet and one deep dish on the cast iron skillet. Having a hard time waiting for it to cool enough to eat.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I think my whole house has turned into my craft room. --- sam


That's almost the way my apartment is, Sam, except for my daughter's room!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

sounds as though your hands have been really full for a while - sending tons of healing energy to wrap around all of you and get you all back in the pink. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not with little ones I'm ok walking about Do a lot of that but I have difficulty getting back up if I bend down which you do an awful lot of with 30 little ones was going to work as a supply teacher but my son got cancer so that was put on hold . He's doing better now still has to go to physio but he can walk with crutches and he's gone back to work . He's a teacher . Then my husband became seriously ill so work is still on hold .


----------



## AZ Sticks

It's so nice to get a chance to know you Swedenme! and a huge congrats to your son and you for his acceptances.... It is hard to let them leave, but there is nothing like busting your buttons with pride at how those baby birds fly!!!!


Swedenme said:


> My son wants to go to university later this year and study for a masters in engineering and maths which I find quite funny as when he was little it took him ages to learn to count but he's obviously improved since then . The way he talks about math and formulas now I just nod my head as I haven't got a clue what he is on about . The beginning of this week I helped him finish filling in his application forms for UCAS which was an eye opener some of the questions they asked were so none of there business . He has been worrying that he wouldn't get offered a place which was rubbish as he did fantastic in all his exams even all the sciences .He Has just been checking his emails and what should pop up but replies from not one but all 5 that he applied to . I'm so happy for him . Sad for me as I don't want my 6ft.4 baby to leave but happy for him


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> It sure is! I haven't stuck my head out the door yet today. I do need to take some garbage out and get the mail, but I may just let it wait until tomorrow, or let M get it when he comes home.
> 
> I finally decided to put a frozen pizza in the oven for my supper. It smells like it's almost ready.


If it helps, I vote for M doing it when he gets home!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm......I would think that they could wait until after a student was admitted to get that kind of information. I'm sure they keep statistics as to their student population where these things are taken into consideration...but at least wait until after they are enrolled and have taken classes...I don't think they have to report these kinds of things from applicants (for State and Federal funds). Even private places gather the same information as the State schools so that all reporting is on par...Very intrusive, in my opinion. At least once you've been admitted, it's less frightening to put down - None of your business!


Oh my Sonja! Those questions, at least about the gender, weren't on our kids' applications! I don't remember if they asked about our education. It shouldn't be any of their business. Just as I don't feel they should have the right to ask us for our tax information, if they aren't giving us a loan.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Jinny what a big boy!!! I love the name - I hope they will allow you to share a pic--- we love our Tea Party Babies!!! Congrats to DD - The first semester is always such a challenge- traveling mercies for her back and forth.


Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> If it helps, I vote for M doing it when he gets home!
> Junek


 :lol: Not that your vote or mine will make a difference to him! I really should just put my boots and coat on and go out and do it.


----------



## AZ Sticks

We knew you would say that Sam.... lol


thewren said:


> if that would get you back to visit I would do it. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lucky you!!!!!!!!!!!!


thewren said:


> I think my whole house has turned into my craft room. --- sam


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> We are thankful you are still her as well.


Thank you, Mary. I hope the roads are in better condition when you have to go back to work. I worry about you every day and pray you stay safe.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Me too - well in July, but we could be big sisters.....


KateB said:


> Don't look at me, I'm only 62! :lol: ......and feeling every day of it with these ****** crutches! :evil:


----------



## pearlone

Pacer here is recipe for Cabbage Roll Casserole you requested. This was the first time I tried this recipe. It makes alot.

Pre heat oven to 350 degrees
9x13 sized pan greased, I used Pam spray
Cook for 1 and 1/2 hours covered with foil

Ingredients needed:

1 # hamburg
1 medium onion chopped
1 cup cooked rice (I used minute rice and it worked well)
2 (10 0z.) cans of Tomato soup (I also added one small can
of tomato sauce)
3 cups of shredded or chopped cabbage(medium to large size
Head)
4 chopped garlic cloves
1/2 tsp. of paprika (I will use a little more next time I 
make this)
1/4 tsp. of dried Thyme use a little more here also 
salt 1 tsp.
Pepper 1/2 tsp

Directions:

1. Brown meat and onion then drain off any grease in pan

2. Cook rice

3. In a separate bowl stir in tomato soup, tomato sauce,
salt, pepper and rice. Combine tomato soup with 1 cup 
water or if desired add a small can about 10 oz. size
of diced tomatoes with their juice plus 1/2 cup of water.
(I made mine without the tomatoes as I forgot them)Pour 
this over meat and onion.Mix together.

5. Cut cabbage , either rough chop or shredded (I used 
rough chop)

6.Layer 1/2 of cabbage in bottom of greased 9x13 greased 
pan,cover with 1/2 meat sauce, continue layering for 
one more layer. Cover with foil and bake for 1 and 1/2
hours.

If desired may also add to spices a 1/4 tsp. of Allspice, I didn't as I could not find mine.

Hope you enjoy it. It fills up the 9x13 pan right to the top. Inexpensive meal if you enjoy cabbage. Next time I make I think I will add some pieces of Italian sausage also. I served this dish with a side of mashed potatoes.


----------



## AZ Sticks

LOL!!!


KateB said:


> I once had a six year old tell me that he'd come downstairs from his bed one evening and mummy and daddy were "sunbathing in front of the fire!" I don't know if it was his phrase or a quick thinking parent, but I loved it!


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm......I would think that they could wait until after a student was admitted to get that kind of information. I'm sure they keep statistics as to their student population where these things are taken into consideration...but at least wait until after they are enrolled and have taken classes...I don't think they have to report these kinds of things from applicants (for State and Federal funds). Even private places gather the same information as the State schools so that all reporting is on par...Very intrusive, in my opinion. At least once you've been admitted, it's less frightening to put down - None of your business!


It was so annoying because we were filling the form in online and it would not let you continue until you filled in the questions and there was quite a few of them makes you wonder why they need to know that kind of stuff


----------



## iamsam

it has been a not too bad of a day - my breathing - while not great - has settled down and I can at least move -abet slowly - without losing my air. even fixed my own late lunch this afternoon.

so think I am definitely on the mend. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

I will have to see if I have the picture of my DD first day at kindergarten. I may have already given it to her, but it is just so heartbreaking and funny at the same time. She is all dressed up in her little dress and hanging on to the chain link fence with tears streaming down her face as I left.... I was laughing and crying myself as I took the picture - she didn't want to come home with me 5 hours later!!!!


tami_ohio said:


> That's good. I was hoping it was just going to take time to adjust to something new. He is so young, tho, that I was worried about him. And I know it was so hard on you having to leave him like that.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> The web site will tell you if there is a route in your area. Then you can place your order online, and the driver will deliver to the house. We don't get much from them. Expensive and I don't use it fast enough. They wanted us to order every week. Just not gonna do it. So I would get a phone call every week from driver. Told them finally we would place an order when we were ready, to please not call back.


Our driver never aggravates people for orders. He delivers every two weeks. I think a lot of people in the apartments order because he's here for quite a while delivering.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

pacer said:


> We are thankful you are still her as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

pearlone said:


> Pacer here is recipe for Cabbage Roll Casserole you requested. This was the first time I tried this recipe. It makes alot.
> 
> Pre heat oven to 350 degrees
> 9x13 sized pan greased, I used Pam spray
> Cook for 1 and 1/2 hours covered with foil
> 
> Ingredients needed:
> 
> 1 # hamburg
> 1 medium onion chopped
> 1 cup cooked rice (I used minute rice and it worked well)
> 2 (10 0z.) cans of Tomato soup (I also added one small can
> of tomato sauce)
> 3 cups of shredded or chopped cabbage(medium to large size
> Head)
> 4 chopped garlic cloves
> 1/2 tsp. of paprika (I will use a little more next time I
> make this)
> 1/4 tsp. of dried Thyme use a little more here also
> salt 1 tsp.
> Pepper 1/2 tsp
> 
> Directions:
> 
> 1. Brown meat and onion then drain off any grease in pan
> 
> 2. Cook rice
> 
> 3. In a separate bowl stir in tomato soup, tomato sauce,
> salt, pepper and rice. Combine tomato soup with 1 cup
> water or if desired add a small can about 10 oz. size
> of diced tomatoes with their juice plus 1/2 cup of water.
> (I made mine without the tomatoes as I forgot them)Pour
> this over meat and onion.Mix together.
> 
> 5. Cut cabbage , either rough chop or shredded (I used
> rough chop)
> 
> 6.Layer 1/2 of cabbage in bottom of greased 9x13 greased
> pan,cover with 1/2 meat sauce, continue layering for
> one more layer. Cover with foil and bake for 1 and 1/2
> hours.
> 
> If desired may also add to spices a 1/4 tsp. of Allspice, I didn't as I could not find mine.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it. It fills up the 9x13 pan right to the top. Inexpensive meal if you enjoy cabbage. Next time I make I think I will add some pieces of Italian sausage also. I served this dish with a side of mashed potatoes.


That sounds delicious, Purly!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Love this story and love him for loving you!!!


tami_ohio said:


> And I do! Have I told the story of how long we've been together?
> 
> We met his senior year in high school, in choir. (I still can't sing for beans!) We knew each other for 6 months before we started dating. We dated 8 years and 3 days before we got married, 3 days after my birthday. We have been married for 32 years, 33 years come May 1. Guess I'm gonna keep him! He spoils me rotten! And every once in a while, he will make a comment that tells me just how much he still loves me. Just something that is totally unexpected at the time!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Missed you Gwen!!!!!!!!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> YAY!!! Your back! I know you'e been busy with Alan but so glad to see you posting. Damn Lucky Cat is so pretty.....and he /she is lucky. I love that Alan is building a cat tree; spoiled kitty for sure. You know I want to see pics of it when completed.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> You are amazing to me!
> 
> Don't let the total of totes fool you. I have only filled 4 of those in the last 2 days! Mostly, I walk in the door, look around, and turn around and close the door again! :roll:


That sounds like my way of doing housework. I close my eyes until the mess doesn't bother me...not really, but I can find other things I'd rather do!
Junek


----------



## pearlone

No luck today finding furniture we liked. Will keep looking after DH surgery. No rush. Came home had lunch and then everyone took a nap. Nice way to spend a day. Have been running steadily since past July. Had pizza delivery for dinner. What a treat, no cooking or clean up to do.

Hope all are having a blessed day.


----------



## AZ Sticks

From me too Martina - I'm sure you are so relieved to have her home.


thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming your way martina - wrapping you sister in warm healing positive energy - hope she is soon back in the pink. with your care I am sure she will be. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme

AZ Sticks said:


> It's so nice to get a chance to know you Swedenme! and a huge congrats to your son and you for his acceptances.... It is hard to let them leave, but there is nothing like busting your buttons with pride at how those baby birds fly!!!!


There will be just my husband and I when he's gone oh and mishka the dog she's a right chatty thing so I don't suppose it will be to quite without him and he does say he'll be home every weekend with a present for me . I can only guess what that will be😀


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Our driver never aggravates people for orders. He delivers every two weeks. I think a lot of people in the apartments order because he's here for quite a while delivering.
> Junek


Our driver wasn't really aggravating, but he was certainly early! Well, early for me anyway. The phone would usually ring before 8. I was usually awake, but not up, or ready to answer the door. And he always called to see if there was anything we needed/wanted, if he wasn't delivering to us.


----------



## tami_ohio

AZ Sticks said:


> Love this story and love him for loving you!!!


----------



## Sarah Chana

Sam,
So glad you could fix your lunch. Each step is a victory over your visit to the spa. My continuing prayers are with you but don't over-do.
Sarah


----------



## iamsam

this sounds really good pearlone - being a spam lover I would probable be sprinkling chunks of spam throughout. that for sharing pearl. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Pacer here is recipe for Cabbage Roll Casserole you requested. This was the first time I tried this recipe. It makes alot.


----------



## tami_ohio

tami_ohio said:


>


Wish we were coming out to AZ for the Escapee national RV rally. It would be great to get to meet you! Won't be this year tho. Darn it. And next year it will be somewhere else.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I was disappointed when I saw the date too. But she's a big girl and she's know where to find us - so I'm going to assume she is busy and we will hear from her soon. Lucky is a talker already, but very quietly.... I hope that it stays that way!!!!


jknappva said:


> I very seldom think to check the date when someone posts on FB. That's disappointing..I was hoping we'd hear from her soon.
> Sounds like Lucky adopted you at about the same age my fur-baby adopted me!! The vet said she only weighed a little over a lb! And said she had some Siamese because of her narrow straight tail. Since she's gotten older, the Siamese comes out in that yowling meow when she wants something.
> Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> That sound like my way of doing housework. I close my eyes until the mess doesn't bother me...not really, but I can find other things I'd rather do!
> Junek


I almost always find something else I would rather do! Problem is, it's gotten so bad in there that I can't find anything but the mess.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> There will be just my husband and I when he's gone oh and mishka the dog she's a right chatty thing so I don't suppose it will be to quite without him and he does say he'll be home every weekend with a present for me . I can only guess what that will be😀


My guess would be laundry!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sarah Chana said:


> Sam,
> So glad you could fix your lunch. Each step is a victory over your visit to the spa. My continuing prayers are with you but don't over-do.
> Sarah


Ditto!


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> My guess would be laundry!


Darn I thought it would be chocolates😜


----------



## Swedenme

Goodnight everybody been nice chatting to you but it's way past my bedtime and there's always tomorrow&#127776;


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> There will be just my husband and I when he's gone oh and mishka the dog she's a right chatty thing so I don't suppose it will be to quite without him and he does say he'll be home every weekend with a present for me . I can only guess what that will be😀


I can tell you --- two presents: A bag full of laundry and a hungry belly!!

Congrats to him!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds delicious, Purly!


Ditto that, Pearlone.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Darn I thought it would be chocolates😜


 :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Darn I thought it would be chocolates😜


Maybe he'll remember them also!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Goodnight everybody been nice chatting to you but it's way past my bedtime and there's always tomorrow🌠


Have a good night.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I can tell you --- two presents: A bag full of laundry and a hungry belly!!
> 
> Congrats to him!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it has been a not too bad of a day - my breathing - while not great - has settled down and I can at least move -abet slowly - without losing my air. even fixed my own late lunch this afternoon.
> 
> so think I am definitely on the mend. --- sam


That's great, Sam. Even if it's slow, you know you're improving.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Such a frightening event - so glad that you weren't working that day dear Pacer. My heart just breaks for all involved.


pacer said:


> The interstate accident that took place yesterday still has the interstate closed as they continue to clear all of the vehicles. The final number of vehicles involved in the accident is 193-195 vehicles. I saw a picture of one of the semi trucks and the cab had been thrown off of the chasis and the cab was setting upright next to the trailer it was hauling. The one person who was confirmed dead was a truck driver from Quebec Canada. I kept updating posts on facebook which proved beneficial as one person was able to alert her husband who was getting ready to head down that road and another lady who works with DS#1 was getting ready to enter that highway 10 minutes after it started so she could have been hurt. Fortunately these people could take alternate routes due to people alerting them of the situation.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/kdtv_series_1300/archive/2014/07/21/episode-1301-nature-knits.aspx

Thought several people might like this episode...I like the new cast on method shown -- also like the hat and vest patterns. Julie - there's a pattern in the links that's named Bronwen!!

Gwen - there are some great wooden craft items that Brantley may be interested in making.


----------



## pacer

Pearlone...Thanks for sharing the recipe. It sounds delicious.

Sam...It is good to hear that you are slowly getting back to doing things. Don't rush it as you do need your rest.

Sandi...It is wonderful having you back to share with us again. So happy that Alan is feeling better. Lucky is beautiful and the name fits well.

Gwen...The headband turned out wonderful. I could see the cable on it. I made a slouchy hat today and gifted it to someone heading back to college this weekend. I adjusted the original pattern that I have and will wait to see if it does what I intended. 

Congrats to the newest Grandbabies and the growing of Grandma Paula's newest baby.


----------



## AZ Sticks

love you June!


jknappva said:


> We're doing fine. Our weather is a little cooler than normal but nothing like some others here!
> I'm delighted that Alan is doing so well!
> Junek
> 
> Oops! Sorry. I mistakenly thought this was for me!
> Gotta pay better attention!


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> it has been a not too bad of a day - my breathing - while not great - has settled down and I can at least move -abet slowly - without losing my air. even fixed my own late lunch this afternoon.
> 
> so think I am definitely on the mend. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Will keep you and DH in my thoughts for his surgery - we're here if you need us - furniture shopping is best done while rested and in a good mood!!!


pearlone said:


> No luck today finding furniture we liked. Will keep looking after DH surgery. No rush. Came home had lunch and then everyone took a nap. Nice way to spend a day. Have been running steadily since past July. Had pizza delivery for dinner. What a treat, no cooking or clean up to do.
> 
> Hope all are having a blessed day.


----------



## AZ Sticks

My first thought is dirty clothes!!!! And I don't know why - mine never expected me to do his. I was a single mom and that was one of the first things he learned to do was his laundry including sports uniforms!!! His girlfriend thanks me on a regular basis!!!! I would be happy just to see him every weekend - I'm afraid that won't last though.....


Swedenme said:


> There will be just my husband and I when he's gone oh and mishka the dog she's a right chatty thing so I don't suppose it will be to quite without him and he does say he'll be home every weekend with a present for me . I can only guess what that will be😀


----------



## AZ Sticks

tami_ohio said:


> Wish we were coming out to AZ for the Escapee national RV rally. It would be great to get to meet you! Won't be this year tho. Darn it. And next year it will be somewhere else.


  well poop - we will have to figure something else out. We haven't eliminated a future KAP....


----------



## iamsam

stay warm. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Goodnight everybody been nice chatting to you but it's way past my bedtime and there's always tomorrow🌠


----------



## AZ Sticks

It looks like I am caught up and in the moment!!! Alan has a movie starting and Lucky is looking for a lap so I will join them in the livingroom. It was so nice to spend some time with you all.....luv- AZ


----------



## iamsam

I had a laundry lady at college - a lady in town made money by doing laundry for the boys who wanted it. it is where I learned to like my tee shirts ironed. she ironed everything. I loved it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I can tell you --- two presents: A bag full of laundry and a hungry belly!!
> 
> Congrats to him!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/kdtv_series_1300/archive/2014/07/21/episode-1301-nature-knits.aspx
> 
> Thought several people might like this episode...I like the new cast on method shown -- also like the hat and vest patterns. Julie - there's a pattern in the links that's named Bronwen!!
> 
> Gwen - there are some great wooden craft items that Brantley may be interested in making.


Failed to find it, Rookie- but there are some nice Lace Patterns.


----------



## KatyNora

Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.

His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.

My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/kdtv_series_1300/archive/2014/07/21/episode-1301-nature-knits.aspx
> 
> Thought several people might like this episode...I like the new cast on method shown -- also like the hat and vest patterns. Julie - there's a pattern in the links that's named Bronwen!!
> 
> Gwen - there are some great wooden craft items that Brantley may be interested in making.


Sorry about that. Just discovered that the actual show isn't on video -- just the patterns and the links...if it airs in your area, you may be able to get to it some other way.


----------



## siouxann

Kansas g-ma said:


> Several of our stores have Valentine's Day (OK, that's reasonable), St. Patrick's AND Easter going now. Why is it we need these so far ahead?????


Last September, the Wal-Mart was putting up Christmas trees. I guess we shouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## pacer

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


Praying for him and the family. Take care and know we are here for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Failed to find it, Rookie- but there are some nice Lace Patterns.


I'm not particularly fond of the pattern, but the name is very nice:

http://kelbournewoolens.com/patterns/bronwen


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


Praying for that miracle, Katynora!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not particularly fond of the pattern, but the name is very nice:
> 
> http://kelbournewoolens.com/patterns/bronwen


It is a steep price for a relatively simple pattern! But I agree about the name!


----------



## RookieRetiree

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


That is very serious....prayers going up on his behalf and for you, his Mom, his sister and all the family. Many hugs!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a steep price for a relatively simple pattern! But I agree about the name!


It doesn't seem like the complexity of the pattern matters -- $6 is about the average for patterns -- some are as high as $9. There are so many free patterns, that I rarely purchase any pattern unless it's absolutely what I want.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It doesn't seem like the complexity of the pattern matters -- $6 is about the average for patterns -- some are as high as $9. There are so many free patterns, that I rarely purchase any pattern unless it's absolutely what I want.


I am always on the look out for the freebies!


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Making me drool there Dawn. Can almost smell it.


It was yummy!! The cast iron skillet helped make the crust crunchier.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


Praying now, Julie, for him, family and you as well.--for peace, healing and strength.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


Julie, Praying for him and the rest of your family. I hope it is a mild stroke that he can fully recover form.


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


Oh Julie, it's a worrisome time for too many of us, isn't it? I'm sending prayers and well-wishes for Alastair and for you.


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


I am so sorry to hear this and also about Mick and his tough fight for life. Prayers for all.


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh yum...... do you make your own crust???


I used the betty Crocker bag mix


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> That is very serious....prayers going up on his behalf and for you, his Mom, his sister and all the family. Many hugs!


And from me, too, KatyNora!


----------



## Miss Pam

pacer said:


> Julie, Praying for him and the rest of your family. I hope it is a mild stroke that he can fully recover form.


And from me, too, Julie.


----------



## Pup lover

KatyNora and Julie prayers going up. Hope both recovery quickly and fully


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks to all the kind well wishers- I am finding waiting and the heat very tiring- but what can one do but keep on keeping on?


----------



## siouxann

Thank you for the well-wishes for both me and Rembrandt. He has spent most of the day sitting on my lap or perched on my chest with his head on my shoulder. He's still not up to par. I hope I don't need to take him back to the vet! 

I'm still trying to de-stash my yarn and fabric. Whenever Joanns had a sale on fat quarters I would buy 20-30 of them thinking that when I retired I would make quilts. If any of you would like to relieve me of some of them, pm me. I'll be glad (overjoyed is more like it!) to send you some. Free.


----------



## siouxann

Julie, so sorry to hear about your brother! I hope it wasn't a debilitating stroke and that he will soon recover.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: Mama Joy, you are not senile by a long shot! Mine gets done when it gets done. I am not a fabulous housekeeper by any means. The bathrooms will usually be clean, but you can expect my floors and dishes still to be done if you show up here! And don't look at the pile of books and papers please.
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments. I spend a lot of time on the computer instead of doing things that should get done. I sometimes wonder if I have said things the right way so that the meaning is understood the way I intended. And some I see comments on that I think, Oh I should have commented on that post. But I do try, so I thank you so much.
> 
> M has been home and gone again. Dishwasher is running and things that didn't fit, or don't go in it, are washed. I am trying to decide if I want to go out in the cold and get something to eat. Breakfast wasn't much, and lunch was a few pretzels, so I am getting hungry. M won't be home for at least 4 hours, so I am on my own for supper. Part of the problem is I don't know what I want, so until I figure that out, there isn't a lot of point in going out. All I do know, is I don't want to cook! I should go out and get M lunch meat and salad fixings, as I used the last of it last night for his lunch today. Don't want to do that either. I think I am digging that hole again. My car hasn't been out of the garage since Tuesday night, and M drove it then. If I have left the house, it's been with M.
> 
> Has anyone been tracking that comet? M has, and it was clear last night, and the comet was supposed to be pretty bright. When we came home from fish supper, he got out the field glasses and was looking. We have a street light right across the street, so it's pretty bright, but he found it. I had already come in and changed laundry to the dryer and a few things, and just sat down with my blanket, and he wanted to know if I wanted to see it. So on went the boots, coat, scarf and mittens again! Of course, I can't see a thing with the field glasses with my glasses on, so he had to hold them while I was trying to follow his directions to see the comet. I did actually see it. :lol: It's a fuzzy tiny blob, but I saw it!! :lol: Made him happy, but it was too darn cold out, and I can't stand and tip my head back that far for more than a few seconds, so it took forever to find the darn thing. By that time I was frozen, dizzy, and M said it's time to go in, my ears are freezing! I almost told him that is why I knit him hats and gloves, but I didn't!


I hope I can see the comet. Our skies have been overcast. I'll try tonight if there are any cloud openings. Not sure where to look so will have to do some research. I love things like this so thank you very much for reminding me. I have binoculars and that should help.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KatyNora said:


> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


KatyNora, prayers coming your way and for your nephew and all the family. This is a tough one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


So sorry to hear about Alastair Julie. I hope it isn't a severe stroke and hope they keep you posted or allow you in to see him. So hard when family members are ill and I know this is serious. Healing wishes and prayers. Big Hugs.


----------



## siouxann

I'm working my way backwards through your posts. Wasn't on all day; just sat here holding the cat. If anyone would like some full and partial skeins of yarn let me know, too. It's mostly acrylic as that is what I normally use. Again, free.


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for starting the new tea party. Sam, it's good to have you back!
> 
> The creeping crud has taken up residence here. All I feel like doing is huddling around my electric fire and guzzle hot tea with honey and lemon.
> 
> I did have to take the cat to the vet today. He wasn't eating (not even tuna!) and he had to have x-rays and blood work. She said he had impacted colon so they gave him an enema (!!!) Better them than me!
> 
> I hope that all who were ailing are feeling better! I continue to include you in my prayers.


Hope your furry baby is soon feeling better.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


Oh, Julie, so sorry, prayers his and your way.


----------



## Sorlenna

Light and love surround Mick and Alastair and those who love them.


----------



## tami_ohio

AZ Sticks said:


> My first thought is dirty clothes!!!! And I don't know why - mine never expected me to do his. I was a single mom and that was one of the first things he learned to do was his laundry including sports uniforms!!! His girlfriend thanks me on a regular basis!!!! I would be happy just to see him every weekend - I'm afraid that won't last though.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

AZ Sticks said:


> well poop - we will have to figure something else out. We haven't eliminated a future KAP....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Siouxann, prayers also for Rembrandt, please give him a pat from me. My furbaby sends some purrs, also. Hope he feels better really fast.


----------



## tami_ohio

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


Sending strong healing prayers Mick's way, and comfort and strength for the rest of you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


Don't be sorry Julie. Prayers going up for Alastair, also. And for you and the family.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> I used the betty Crocker bag mix


That's what I use, too.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to all the kind well wishers- I am finding waiting and the heat very tiring- but what can one do but keep on keeping on?


So very true. And pray hard, which we all are!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope I can see the comet. Our skies have been overcast. I'll try tonight if there are any cloud openings. Not sure where to look so will have to do some research. I love things like this so thank you very much for reminding me. I have binoculars and that should help.


Find Orian's shoulders and follow them to the right. There are 2 stars that are one above the other, bottom one fainter than the top. Just below that, if I remember correctly. It looks like a very fuzzy start.

It's to overcast here tonight to see it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


KatyNora, prayers for him right now. My grandson had ORSA internally but they were able to stop it. This is so serious and I pray they will be able to stop it for him too. They were treating my DGS for MRSA and it kept progressing, then found out it was ORSA and were able to treat that and stop it. I've been there and it is terrible. Big Hugs. He sounds like a very special person and quite talented. How awful that your sister couldn't stay there with him due to her own injury.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Siouxann, prayers also for Rembrandt, please give him a pat from me. My furbaby sends some purrs, also. Hope he feels better really fast.


From me also.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, I was thinking of you since you asked a bit ago what I was watching. Tonight is a little difficult as I am knitting and it is subtitles so I have to pause it and go back to see what I have missed, but it is a Polish movie about a Catholic nun who finds out before taking her vows that she is Jewish. I knew you would like it.

Let us know when you hear anything more about Alastair. I will check back. I know the minutes will be long so hope that when you aren't praying, you can keep your mind occupied.


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> I'm working my way backwards through your posts. Wasn't on all day; just sat here holding the cat. If anyone would like some full and partial skeins of yarn let me know, too. It's mostly acrylic as that is what I normally use. Again, free.


I'm going backwards too. I missed why you are giving your yarn away???? Just cleaning house?


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB wrote:
I once had a six year old tell me that he'd come downstairs from his bed one evening and mummy and daddy were "sunbathing in front of the fire!" I don't know if it was his phrase or a quick thinking parent, but I loved it!

OMG, I'll bet those parents would be mortified!

Din too, congrats on the new baby.
AZ, so glad things are going well for you & Alan. Cute new kitten bet he's happy to have stopped at your house.


----------



## siouxann

Meow meow! Rembrandt (and I) send our thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ, So great to hear from you and know that Alan is doing much better.


----------



## siouxann

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going backwards too. I missed why you are giving your yarn away???? Just cleaning house?


I have sooo much that I would have to live to be 947 in order to use it all. I'm not a fast knitter. Want some? Please?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Not with little ones I'm ok walking about Do a lot of that but I have difficulty getting back up if I bend down which you do an awful lot of with 30 little ones was going to work as a supply teacher but my son got cancer so that was put on hold . He's doing better now still has to go to physio but he can walk with crutches and he's gone back to work . He's a teacher . Then my husband became seriously ill so work is still on hold .


You have certainly had more than your share of troubles the last few years, hope things get better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> it has been a not too bad of a day - my breathing - while not great - has settled down and I can at least move -abet slowly - without losing my air. even fixed my own late lunch this afternoon.
> 
> so think I am definitely on the mend. --- sam


Sam, I am so glad that you see some improvement. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm behind and just getting so tired. Mind you this is after a nap where I kept waking myself up snoring. LOL Didn't think I snored like that but perhaps it is because I was on the couch and on my back. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe I'm missing DH so decided to snore for him. :roll: 

Seems like there are a lot of you who are having some very difficult times to go through. I'm not a big one for praying out loud, but I do include you all in my prayers. Special ones for those in need. Hugs all and good night.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I can tell you --- two presents: A bag full of laundry and a hungry belly!!
> 
> Congrats to him!


That sounds familiar :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about Alastair Julie. I hope it isn't a severe stroke and hope they keep you posted or allow you in to see him. So hard when family members are ill and I know this is serious. Healing wishes and prayers. Big Hugs.


Thanks, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I was thinking of you since you asked a bit ago what I was watching. Tonight is a little difficult as I am knitting and it is subtitles so I have to pause it and go back to see what I have missed, but it is a Polish movie about a Catholic nun who finds out before taking her vows that she is Jewish. I knew you would like it.
> 
> Let us know when you hear anything more about Alastair. I will check back. I know the minutes will be long so hope that when you aren't praying, you can keep your mind occupied.


Sounds an interesting movie- Trying to keep my thoughts positive.


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> I have sooo much that I would have to live to be 947 in order to use it all. I'm not a fast knitter. Want some? Please?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

One thought is you could donate to your Knitting Guild if you have one like ours. Our Guild does charity knitting and they give us the yarn for what we knit for charity if we need it. If you can't find anyone, I could take it and what I don't use give for the charity knitting. PM me if you don't find anyone who needs it. How kind of you siouxann to offer it. Glad you are ok and just cleaning out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

No comet tonight, in fact no stars at all. Overcast.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Holy smokes, you have been a chatty bunch today, took me forever to catch up.
Julie, I hope Alistairs stroke is not too severe & he will recover.
KatyNora, prayers for your nephew & his family,so sad.

We used t have Schwanss here ut have not for probably 15 yrs. They had such good ice cream

Thanks for all the compliments on the poncho, it's really quite an easy pattern once you get on to it, all garter stitch, just lots of counting.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


Prayers for mick and alistair.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Holy smokes, you have been a chatty bunch today, took me forever to catch up.
> Julie, I hope Alistairs stroke is not too severe & he will recover.
> KatyNora, prayers for your nephew & his family,so sad.
> 
> We used t have Schwanss here ut have not for probably 15 yrs. They had such good ice cream
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments on the poncho, it's really quite an easy pattern once you get on to it, all garter stitch, just lots of counting.


Thanks Bonnie- that I don't yet know.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Prayers for mick and alistair.


Thanks AZ!


----------



## Gweniepooh

This sounds yummy Pearlone. I just may have to make it. Thanks Cheryl for posting it. A friend gave us a head of cabbage just the other day out of his winter garden.


pearlone said:


> Pacer here is recipe for Cabbage Roll Casserole you requested. This was the first time I tried this recipe. It makes alot.
> 
> Pre heat oven to 350 degrees
> 9x13 sized pan greased, I used Pam spray
> Cook for 1 and 1/2 hours covered with foil
> 
> Ingredients needed:
> 
> 1 # hamburg
> 1 medium onion chopped
> 1 cup cooked rice (I used minute rice and it worked well)
> 2 (10 0z.) cans of Tomato soup (I also added one small can
> of tomato sauce)
> 3 cups of shredded or chopped cabbage(medium to large size
> Head)
> 4 chopped garlic cloves
> 1/2 tsp. of paprika (I will use a little more next time I
> make this)
> 1/4 tsp. of dried Thyme use a little more here also
> salt 1 tsp.
> Pepper 1/2 tsp
> 
> Directions:
> 
> 1. Brown meat and onion then drain off any grease in pan
> 
> 2. Cook rice
> 
> 3. In a separate bowl stir in tomato soup, tomato sauce,
> salt, pepper and rice. Combine tomato soup with 1 cup
> water or if desired add a small can about 10 oz. size
> of diced tomatoes with their juice plus 1/2 cup of water.
> (I made mine without the tomatoes as I forgot them)Pour
> this over meat and onion.Mix together.
> 
> 5. Cut cabbage , either rough chop or shredded (I used
> rough chop)
> 
> 6.Layer 1/2 of cabbage in bottom of greased 9x13 greased
> pan,cover with 1/2 meat sauce, continue layering for
> one more layer. Cover with foil and bake for 1 and 1/2
> hours.
> 
> If desired may also add to spices a 1/4 tsp. of Allspice, I didn't as I could not find mine.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it. It fills up the 9x13 pan right to the top. Inexpensive meal if you enjoy cabbage. Next time I make I think I will add some pieces of Italian sausage also. I served this dish with a side of mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gweniepooh

If that is true then you've reached my level of house cleaning! LOL....does that make us sisters?



tami_ohio said:


> I almost always find something else I would rather do! Problem is, it's gotten so bad in there that I can't find anything but the mess.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Perhaps you can tell him you'll do his laundry for chocolates????


Swedenme said:


> Darn I thought it would be chocolates😜


----------



## Gweniepooh

I checked out the crafts.....loved the needles and shawl pins. Especially like the needles with the owl perched on top.


RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/kdtv_series_1300/archive/2014/07/21/episode-1301-nature-knits.aspx
> 
> Thought several people might like this episode...I like the new cast on method shown -- also like the hat and vest patterns. Julie - there's a pattern in the links that's named Bronwen!!
> 
> Gwen - there are some great wooden craft items that Brantley may be interested in making.


----------



## Gweniepooh

KatyNora he will most definitely be in my prayers. How awful he is going through so much. Praying also for his family.


KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gee....I wonder why??? hehehehe


Lurker 2 said:


> It is a steep price for a relatively simple pattern! But I agree about the name!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry to hear this Julie. Will also be praying for him. Hope they were able to get him to the hospital quickly as results are better if then do.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Siouxann that is so generous of you. If I didn't find myself in need of restating yarn and fabric myself I'd take you upon it. I have way too much of both also.


siouxann said:


> Thank you for the well-wishes for both me and Rembrandt. He has spent most of the day sitting on my lap or perched on my chest with his head on my shoulder. He's still not up to par. I hope I don't need to take him back to the vet!
> 
> I'm still trying to de-stash my yarn and fabric. Whenever Joanns had a sale on fat quarters I would buy 20-30 of them thinking that when I retired I would make quilts. If any of you would like to relieve me of some of them, pm me. I'll be glad (overjoyed is more like it!) to send you some. Free.


----------



## Spider

AZ Sticks said:


> Prayers for mick and alistair.


Same thoughts from me.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello Dear Hearts,
I finally got through with supper and the cleanup and getting my hair washed and done for church. It will be the first time I have been out of the house since before Christmas. Still bothered at times with cou
gh and not very spuncky yet but so much better. There is a sharp, stabbing, throbbing pain in on spot on the side of my head I wish would go away. I have coughed so strenuously no telling what that is.
I have been working on my ML socks. I will soon be to the heel. Dont know what I want to do there. I am toying with trying to do the FLK heel as I have heard so much about it.
Siouxann, Rembrandt is in my heart and prayers. Our furbabies are family. I have two I am totally in love with, so know how you must be worried.
Sonja, Hooray, no tangles. I hate it when that happens. Congratulations to your son on hearing from all the UCAS forms. I am so glad you found this site. You are such a treasure.
Julie, the lampshades are beautiful. I am so sorry to hear of Allistairs stroke and he will certainly be lifted up for healing. You know how powerful our prayer warriors are here.
Kate, worrisome that you are having winds blowing a hooley. So glad you just had the minor damage. Loved what the little boy said about his parents. Out of the mouths of babes.
Jeanette, Ill bring my tangled thread to you next time. LOL! I do like the Skype Sock Pattern and will get jim to pull it up on his computer. I purchased two good videos (a while back) on knitting two socks on two circulars.
Tami, you spoke of adding a pattern to your socks. The mock cable is pretty. I have done that and it is easy to remember. I am doing ribbing on the instep and leg. I get distracted all the time and worry about my brain but I always remember eventually or find what I have misplaced. Jim is doing it too so it is the blind leading the blind. Tami, I could be your Moma too. I am 69, will be 70 in July. You deserve a good marriage as loving as you are. 
Paula, what fun being able to take Lilli for. her first haircut. I am so glad to hear your latest preemie is doing so well. I weighed 2#4oz. at birth back in the day there were no NICUs so guess God meant me to be here. Stay safe in the elements you are having to endure in your area. We Southerners are about to freeze. I dont even own a coat but if this keeps up will be online searching for one.
Daralene, glad you had a good outing with your friend. Real friends go to other friends to be with them not to check out their house cleaning. Im sure your friend didnt even notice.
SANDI!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so thrilled you are back. I have missed you so very much and am glad to hear Alan is having more good days. Sounds like Lucky showed up by divine appointment. She will be good for you and Alan. There are studies which have proven the value of Pets regarding out health. Welcome Home, Sweetie.
June, thanks for sharing the posting from Melody. I feel sure she will be back after moving and maybe getting a new computer. Mel works so hard providing for her family and has boughts of illness herself.
Gwen, I loved the earwarmer. I could see the cables. Beautifully made.
Prayer warriors will certainly make Mick our priority and will pray diligently for his healing. I have experienced two pulmonary emboli and they are very painful and life threatening but by the Grace of God I am still here.
I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Spider

What a chatty group today. 
Just crawled into bed from a day of college championship football. What a day and what a game. College friends together and great food and a really close tough game and we won by two points. Our college just won their national championship for their division for 4years in a row. They just broke a record. Not bad for a college in Fargo, N. Dak.,USA. 17,000 fans came from all over the United States and Hawaii to attend the game in Frisco, Texas and we were in Fargo watching the game. 
I was so nervous during the game I crocheted through the whole thing and so did my girlfriend.
Betty thank you for reminding me of something I know I should be doing. When that one person at work gets to me, just prey for her and go on. 
Sam glad you are getting stronger. 
All who are unwell, please rest up. Everyone with worries and troubles know you are all in my thoughts. And as I read your concerns I send a preyer for you, as you all have done for me.
Sandi, so glad you are with us again.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well the fire in the wood burning stove has burned down and the living room is getting chilly. As late as it is I don't want to get it going again. Silly me slept away a large bit of the afternoon so I'm really not tired but guess I'll give going to bed a try. Maybe, just maybe I will fall asleep and feel rested enough to get up early and get some things done. Knitting wise I'm now down to the heel of the cabled socks I'm working on. Have about 24 more rows before turning the heel. Going kind of slow.

Oh I did make a decision on DPNs and ordered a set that was on sale on Amazon. They are the Karbonz DPNs sizes 0-3. I'm hoping the metal tip will be very sharp. Also ordered some cubics (just a couple of pair) from Jimmy Beans Wool. Should get both this next week (I hope). I'm going to give my extremely inexpensive bamboo ones a once over with some super fine steel wool and wax paper and see if I can improve them too. 

Okay, said I was headed to bed so good night to all; will have everyone in my prayers, especially those family members suffering. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie, the lampshades are beautiful. I am so sorry to hear of Allistairs stroke and he will certainly be lifted up for healing. You know how powerful our prayer warriors are here.


> bulldog


Thanks, Betty!


----------



## Railyn

Sorlenna said:


> Light and love surround Mick and Alastair and those who love them.


Add my thoughts, prayers and best wishes too. 
Marilyn


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


Another very serious situation....prayers going up for him and the rest of the family. Hugs, Julie.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the fire in the wood burning stove has burned down and the living room is getting chilly. As late as it is I don't want to get it going again. Silly me slept away a large bit of the afternoon so I'm really not tired but guess I'll give going to bed a try. Maybe, just maybe I will fall asleep and feel rested enough to get up early and get some things done. Knitting wise I'm now down to the heel of the cabled socks I'm working on. Have about 24 more rows before turning the heel. Going kind of slow.
> 
> Oh I did make a decision on DPNs and ordered a set that was on sale on Amazon. They are the Karbonz DPNs sizes 0-3. I'm hoping the metal tip will be very sharp. Also ordered some cubics (just a couple of pair) from Jimmy Beans Wool. Should get both this next week (I hope). I'm going to give my extremely inexpensive bamboo ones a once over with some super fine steel wool and wax paper and see if I can improve them too.
> 
> Okay, said I was headed to bed so good night to all; will have everyone in my prayers, especially those family members suffering. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


I believe you're going to love the Karbonz...I printed off the review I mentioned -- I'll scan it and send it over via an email attachment. Did you get the metal or wood cubics? I think you'll like both, but depending on the size, the area right by the joins on the wooden ones are weak--I've had two of them break on me..they're always replaced, but I just don't think they're a good design. I do like knitting with them, though. I'm anxious to hear how you like the Karbonz.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks also to Marilyn and Rookie!


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: I think I found lots of sisters and brothers at KAP!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


Oh no... praying that it is a minor stroke. Keep us posted. Hang in there Julie. Chin up.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure did...and some in-laws, honorary nieces and nephews, grandchildren and great grandchildren!


Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## martina

KatyNora and Julie, your loved ones are in my prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> I've taken to leaving a light on to remind me I'm in the middle of something in that room. It seems ADD is getting worse, and I haven't even been diagnosed with it! If I put cleaner in the toilet, I leave the light on to remind me I have to go back and clean it. If I put the exhaust fan on when I use hairspray, I leave the light on to make me go back to turn off the fan. Geesh, you would think at 55 I would remember what I'm doing.


LOL. We are the same age.  I know what you mean, I can be in a room and think of something else I need to do or maybe add something to a shopping list... walk in to the room and...... blank ! Drives me batty. :roll: Too many different things on my mind at once I reckon.


----------



## agnescr

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


That poncho is beautiful, as is the yarn choise


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'll turn 78 in late March.


I will be 63 this month


----------



## agnescr

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks, it's good to be back! He has very blue eyes too, so you're probably right. He was so sick we weren't sure he would make it... but he's fine now and very sweet. I hope everything is going well for you.


Nice to see you back and what a lovely kitty


----------



## agnescr

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> 
> Congrats to all on baby Owen....bet he caused a stir


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


I love that. Such beautiful colours :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Needed some quick gratification so took a break from the socks and made DD an ear warmer. Of course being a multi colored yarn you can't see the cable much but whatever.....Used Bernat Softee Chunky. Pattern only used about 40 yards and was a revelry freebie. A very quick knit. Think I'm going to make another in a solid color.


Thats nice Gwen, cable might show better when worn ....I saw cable before I read your post :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> will keep him and family in my thoughts
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


Will add my thoughts Julie x


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme such wonderful news about your "baby" son. I bet you are so proud of him. I am really pleased for you and him :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no... praying that it is a minor stroke. Keep us posted. Hang in there Julie. Chin up.


Thanks Cathy- I have had no further word.


----------



## Normaedern

Tessadele said:


> You.vf obviously brought your children up to be caring & considerate, now they are rewarding you for beinng a wonderful Mom.
> 
> Tessa


June, you deserve being looked after :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> KatyNora and Julie, your loved ones are in my prayers.


Thanks Martina! How are things with yourself and your sister today?


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I will be 63 this month


A mere Spring Chicken!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Will add my thoughts Julie x


Thanks Agnes! I have not heard anything further.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Kate  Thank you so much for the start of this week- and I was so sorry to hear about your accident- Alan says you should have started the wine early and you would have been so relaxed that you wouldnt have hurt yourself when you fell!!! I hope that you heal quickly and take advantage of your enforced sitting to knit something pretty!!! Thanks to Darowil for the summaries  I have been depending on them to keep me up to date. And thanks to others for the messages and calls to keep me in the loop and check up on us!!! Great news that Sam and Shirley are on the mend  this is such a difficult time of year to be sick and I know that many of you have been fighting colds and the crud so Im sending a mass healing wish to everyone and everyones friends and family!!!! My sympathies to those with losses and fingers crossed for those with up coming medical events, moves and just general trials of life. Alan and I have been well and busy  he certainly is having more good days than bad and that makes for busy days for me. He has been trying to get caught up with chores and household/yard projects and while the spirit is willing. He runs out of steam and occasionally brains.. Its a good thing I have enough for both of us at the moment.. but, Im not getting any younger either!!! I saw that Julie mentioned our new kitten  I will post a picture so you can all ooh and awww! The little bugger is one of the reasons for some of the projects. Alan first had to build him an outside house. Then when we had our snow storm on New Years Eve (I will post those pics too) he had to install a cat door to the shop.. now that Damn Lucky Cat is in the house 90% of the time Alan is starting a 3 level cat tree.. I dont know who is luckier, the kitten or me!! Ive missed you all so very much and Im really looking forward to keeping up and being here for all of you the way you have been for me all this time. I see lots of new names and Im looking forward to getting to know our new ktpers. I am going to finish this and get it posted so I can officially say I am back!!!! Luv-AZ


YAY ! Great to see you back on here Sandi.  I am so glad that Alan is doing well.... hope you get some time for you also.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Snap I'm 55 too and getting forgetful it takes me at least two tries before I get out the door with everything I need


Snap ! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Pup lover said:


> Decided to help warm up the house and made pizza for supper did one on the regular cookie sheet and one deep dish on the cast iron skillet. Having a hard time waiting for it to cool enough to eat.


That looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Jinny


Congratulations on your new grandson and to your DD Happy New Year :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> He wasn't too bad, a bit girny going in but when DH went back for him he was happy and joining in with the other kids. Hopefully he's more settled now that he's used to the people and the place. He is quite a sociable wee boy and he enjoys other kids' company - he had a ball at my SIL's at New Year with the 9 other kids.


That is good news as I had been wondering. I hope the break is healing.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> I once had a six year old tell me that he'd come downstairs from his bed one evening and mummy and daddy were "sunbathing in front of the fire!" I don't know if it was his phrase or a quick thinking parent, but I loved it!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar

Grandmapaula said:


> The baby is doing great, June!! Just checked with her Mommy (my oldest GD) and she is up to 3 lbs 6.7oz, almost double her birthweight. She was originally due in mid Feb., so maybe she will be coming home fairly close to her due date.
> 
> It is hard to believe that Lili will be 3 in April. Seems that just last week I was driving to Syracuse 3 or 4 times a week to see her. Now she's pretty much a typical 2 year old and boy, is she opinionated!!


It is fantastic that she is doing so well... wow so so tiny. How fabulous that she should be able to go home in a few weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good Morning! Got up at 4;00 a.m and it is now 6:20. Slept so much yesterday I only slept about 4 hours last night and now feel very rested. Did some dishes I hadn't done last night and have been knitting for awhile. Having trouble turning the heel on a sock.....hoping someone will appear here shortly that I can ask a question of. Anyone out there knowledgeable on sock?


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


Fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gosh I am too tired to read any more tonight ..page 18

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Needed some quick gratification so took a break from the socks and made DD an ear warmer. Of course being a multi colored yarn you can't see the cable much but whatever.....Used Bernat Softee Chunky. Pattern only used about 40 yards and was a revelry freebie. A very quick knit. Think I'm going to make another in a solid color.


Looks very nice, Gwen. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my Sonja! Those questions, at least about the gender, weren't on our kids' applications! I don't remember if they asked about our education. It shouldn't be any of their business. Just as I don't feel they should have the right to ask us for our tax information, if they aren't giving us a loan.


I don't remember any questions like that when DS2 filled in the UCAS forms, but that was 15 years ago, they've obviously updated them - and not for the better! :roll:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> it has been a not too bad of a day - my breathing - while not great - has settled down and I can at least move -abet slowly - without losing my air. even fixed my own late lunch this afternoon.
> 
> so think I am definitely on the mend. --- sam


Good!! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> There will be just my husband and I when he's gone oh and mishka the dog she's a right chatty thing so I don't suppose it will be to quite without him and he does say he'll be home every weekend with a present for me . I can only guess what that will be😀


Might it involve the washing machine? I thought we were past that stage when my elder son got his own flat in Edinburgh, but when he came home for Christmas he brought a double-bed size duvet cover *full* of dirty washing! I think he'd been saving it up just for me. :shock:


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning! Got up at 4;00 a.m and it is now 6:20. Slept so much yesterday I only slept about 4 hours last night and now feel very rested. Did some dishes I hadn't done last night and have been knitting for awhile. Having trouble turning the heel on a sock.....hoping someone will appear here shortly that I can ask a question of. Anyone out there knowledgeable on sock?


whats the problem with heel Gwen?


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Needed some quick gratification so took a break from the socks and made DD an ear warmer. Of course being a multi colored yarn you can't see the cable much but whatever.....Used Bernat Softee Chunky. Pattern only used about 40 yards and was a revelry freebie. A very quick knit. Think I'm going to make another in a solid color.


Great Knit and lovely colour
:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good day from sunny Surrey. Sorry I am not doing catch up, but just want to say that I am thinking of you all and hoping those that are not well get better really soon and I am sending you all lots of healing vibes.

We had a lovely time at DDs yesterday (family birthday party). The gks had their English cousins there and were very good with them, boy aged 4 and girl aged 2.

I sat and finished knitting the body and head of a new doll for LM and she chose all (there are a lot) of clothes she wanted for the doll and the colours. This is going to be a modern doll so she does not want frilly knickers, but dungerees.

Sending you all big hugs.


----------



## KateB

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


Keeping him and all his family in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


So sorry to hear this Julie.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Not with little ones I'm ok walking about Do a lot of that but I have difficulty getting back up if I bend down which you do an awful lot of with 30 little ones was going to work as a supply teacher but my son got cancer so that was put on hold . He's doing better now still has to go to physio but he can walk with crutches and he's gone back to work . He's a teacher . Then my husband became seriously ill so work is still on hold .


You and yours have had a rough time. I do pray that things improve this year.


----------



## Swedenme

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


I'm so sorry your nephew is so seriously ill my hopes and prayers are with you and your family . I know every illness is different but this is what happened to my husband last September a virus attacked all his major organs including his heart .I won't go into all the details but he is still alive poorly but still here . There is hope and I will keep hoping and praying for your nephew that he too survives. Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning it is 7:18 and a lovely -8.8c/16f in.great Bend. The snow and wind have stopped for the day. The backyard area reminds me of the waves on a windy day. My truck is thoroughly buried at the moment. The cats are running around like kids in a toy store. 

Today's coffee is served. 

Healing hugs for everyone.


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> I will be 63 this month


1952 was obviously a good year!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank YOU Agnes....It's a free pattern so I can post directions here.
I have 24 stitches separated for the heel. Directions say as follows:

Row 1: (RS) k12 (14,16), ssk, k1. Turn
Row 2: sl1, p5, p2tog, p1, turn
R01 3: sl1, k6, ask, k1, turn
Row 4: sl1, p7, p2tog, p1, turn
Row 5: sl1, k8, ask, k1, turn
row6: sly, p9, p2tog, p1, turn

FOR MEDIUM SIZE ONLY (which is the size I'm making)

Row 7: sl1, k10, ssk, k1, turn
Row 8: sl1, p11, p2tog, p1, turn
Row 9: sl1, k12, ssk, k1, turn
Row 10: sl1, p12, p2tog, turn
Knit 7 st. Beginning of round

I've done this twice now and frogged twice because I do not end up with enough stitches to do the last couple of rounds as written.

HELP! Must be doing something incorrect. When get to row 9 by the time I have k12 there is only 1 stitch left so I can not "ssk, k1 and turn".


agnescr said:


> whats the problem with heel Gwen?


----------



## Swedenme

Just a quick pit stop to say hello to everyone this morning oops it's after 12 been busy sorting out the vegetable for Sunday lunch . Don't mind saying so myself but I make a really good Sunday lunch including roast potatoes or parsnips and Yorkshire puddings .Its my favourite meal so now you know why I get it right plenty of practise &#128515; hope the weather is getting better where ever you are and I hope that all of you who are fighting nasty bugs get better soon Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Might it involve the washing machine? I thought we were past that stage when my elder son got his own flat in Edinburgh, but when he came home for Christmas he brought a double-bed size duvet cover *full* of dirty washing! I think he'd been saving it up just for me. :shock:


Grant does that from time to time. Calls up says Seth wants to come over to visit and would you mind if I bring the laundry. DJ will bring her dirty clothes when she comes to spend the night.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh I second that!!!


KateB said:


> 1952 was obviously a good year!


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> Just checked the news from up near Caren - they have at least 18" very near her and were looking at possibly that much more before this storm ends. There is at least 2 feet in my old hometown (Fulton). I'm just far enough south of Syracuse that we rarely get more than 8" at a time. But I well remember those "Lake effect" storms that can dump 3 or 4 feet at a time, take a day or 2 rest, and then dump that much again! I do NOT miss those days at all. The older I get, the less I like winter!!


We have at least that much and if the wind would stop blowing it around it would be so much easier to measure.  no snow in the forecast for today but early tomorrow morning it is going to start again. :shock: these kids need to go to school sometime this year. Seems it snows all week and clears up for the weekends.


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> 1952 was obviously a good year!


Aye....


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pit stop to say hello to everyone this morning oops it's after 12 been busy sorting out the vegetable for Sunday lunch . Don't mind saying so myself but I make a really good Sunday lunch including roast potatoes or parsnips and Yorkshire puddings .Its my favourite meal so now you know why I get it right plenty of practise 😃 hope the weather is getting better where ever you are and I hope that all of you who are fighting nasty bugs get better soon Sonja


Good morning Sonja, oh your Sunday lunch sounds good. What time should I arrive and should I bring anything with me. I love a good roasted parsnip and Yorkshire puddings, mmmm my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

KatyNora Prayers being sent to Brazil.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll swing by and pick you up Caren so we can go eat Sunday lunch with Sonja.....


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Sonja, oh your Sunday lunch sounds good. What time should I arrive and should I bring anything with me. I love a good roasted parsnip and Yorkshire puddings, mmmm my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


Oh, my dear, I am so sorry. I will definitely add Mick to my prayers. We know God can work miracles.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank YOU Agnes....It's a free pattern so I can post directions here.
> I have 24 stitches separated for the heel. Directions say as follows:
> 
> Row 1: (RS) k12 (14,16), ask, d1. Turn
> Row 2: sl1, p5, p2tog, p1, turn
> R01 3: sl1, k6, ask, k1, turn
> Row 4: sl1, p7, p2tog, p1, turn
> Row 5: sl1, k8, ask, k1, turn
> row6: sly, p9, p2tog, p1, turn
> 
> FOR MEDIUM SIZE ONLY (which is the size I'm making)
> 
> Row 7: sl1, k10, ssk, k1, turn
> Row 8: sl1, p11, p2tog, p1, turn
> Row 9: sl1, k12 12, ssk, 1, turn
> Row 10: sl1, p12, p2tog, turn
> Knit 7 st. Beginning of round
> 
> I've done this twice now and frogged twice because I do not end up with enough stitches to do the last couple of rounds as written.
> 
> HELP! Must be doing something incorrect.


Gwen what does ask amd d1 stand for?....oh should have read right through before replying......

have just worked heel , are you using DPN ?
I have 15 stitches left before the knit 7 stitches
can you post pattern link?


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, my prayers for Alastair and you all.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


I'm so sorry, Julie. Of course, I'll be praying for him and you. I know it's hard, but please try not to make yourself sick with worry. You have so much on your plate!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm....haven't even seen a schwann's truck around here for quite some time. Will have to check to see if it is available online here.


We have a Schawan's truck drives past very week. I don't get stuff from them but a lot of the neighbours do.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope your furry baby is soon feeling better.


And from me. I know what it's like to worry about our fur-babies!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

OOPS....should read ssk and k1. I also just edited and added specifically where my issue is run into....I really appreciate your taking a look at this. Here it is corrected.

I have 24 stitches separated for the heel. Directions say as follows:

Row 1: (RS) k12 (14,16), ssk, k1. Turn
Row 2: sl1, p5, p2tog, p1, turn
R01 3: sl1, k6, ask, k1, turn
Row 4: sl1, p7, p2tog, p1, turn
Row 5: sl1, k8, ask, k1, turn
row6: sly, p9, p2tog, p1, turn

FOR MEDIUM SIZE ONLY (which is the size I'm making)

Row 7: sl1, k10, ssk, k1, turn
Row 8: sl1, p11, p2tog, p1, turn
Row 9: sl1, k12, ssk, k1, turn
Row 10: sl1, p12, p2tog, turn
Knit 7 st. Beginning of round

I've done this twice now and frogged twice because I do not end up with enough stitches to do the last couple of rounds as written.

HELP! Must be doing something incorrect. When get to row 9 by the time I have k12 there is only 1 stitch left so I can not "ssk, k1 and turn".


agnescr said:


> Gwen what does ask amd d1 stand for?


----------



## Normaedern

Caren, fantastic coffee. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> OOPS....should read ssk and k1. I also just edited and added specifically where my issue is run into....I really appreciate your taking a look at this.


pattern link please........ I have 15 stitches before knit 7 stitches


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay...give me a minute to look it up .


agnescr said:


> pattern link please........ I have 15 stitches before knit 7 stitches


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is on Ravelry....type in Cable Sock and it is by Margaret Testa.


agnescr said:


> pattern link please........ I have 15 stitches before knit 7 stitches


----------



## agnescr

agnescr said:


> pattern link please........ I have 15 stitches before knit 7 stitches


I seem to remember doing this heel before but cant think what pattern it was


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> June, you deserve being looked after :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. That's so sweet. Believe me, at times, I need looking after. Not quite to my second childhood but find that some things make me want to have a tantrum!! But so far, haven't! LOL!😇
Junek


----------



## agnescr

agnescr said:


> I seem to remember doing this heel before but cant think what pattern it was


Gwen did you start the gusset as you pick up extra stitches there, you end up with more than you need thrn work decreases to bring stich count back to original numbers


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> how much snow did caren get? --- sam


Haven't been out to measure it today but it was above my knees last I was out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

No, I went from where the directions say *Heel* and did that then moved down to where it said *Turn Heel* and did it moving on down to "For Medium only". Am I suppose to do the Heel Gusset before turning? I've never done that way.


agnescr said:


> Gwen did you start the gusset as you pick up extra stitches there


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Caren, fantastic coffee. Thank you :thumbup:


You are most welcome :-D


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> No, I went from where the directions say *Heel* and did that then moved down to where it said *Turn Heel* and did it moving on down to "For Medium only". Am I suppose to do the Heel Gusset before turning? I've never done that way.


the heel gusset is the next part , do you have 15 stitches when you finish turning heel?


----------



## Gweniepooh

No, that's the issue....I am not having enough stitches to do steps 7-10 the turning of the heel.


agnescr said:


> the heel gusset is the next part do you have 15 stitches when you finish turning heel?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning it is 7:18 and a lovely -8.8c/16f in.great Bend. The snow and wind have stopped for the day. The backyard area reminds me of the waves on a windy day. My truck is thoroughly buried at the moment. The cats are running around like kids in a toy store.
> 
> Today's coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren. You don't know how much I miss sharing your morning coffee when you're not here. Love the cups. How much snow did you eventually get?
It looks beautiful looking out from inside. Hope you and yours stay safe and warm.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Oops...double post!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll swing by and pick you up Caren so we can go eat Sunday lunch with Sonja.....


Oh yes please do :-D :-D I will be ready, coat on. Going out to measure the snow from the last couple days see how much there is out there. If you don't here from me by the end of the day I have gotten lost :wink: :wink: and will report in the spring. :XD:

Edit we have 22 inches/ 55 cm That is from my bottom step of the deck.


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> No, that's the issue....I am not having enough stitches to do steps 7-10 the turning of the heel.


How many stitches do you end up with ?

Double check you have your stitch count is right for the size you are doing?(48 )i am using my toe up socks to work this so I cant go any further than turn heel , I made sure I had 24 stitches on needle

Rw 1: (RS) K12 (14, 16), ssk, k1. Turn.
Rw 2: sl 1, p5, p2tog, p1, turn.
Rw 3: sl 1, k6, ssk, k1, turn.
Rw 4: sl1, p7, p2 tog, p1, turn.
Rw 5: sl 1, k8, ssk, k1, turn.
Rw 6: sl 1, p9, p2tog, p1, turn.

make sure you remember the K1 or P1 at end of each row


----------



## agnescr

agnescr said:


> How many stitches do you end up with ?
> 
> Double check you have your stitch count is right for the size you are doing?(48 )i am using my toe up socks to work this so I cant go any further than turn heel , I made sure I had 24 stitches on needle
> 
> Rw 1: (RS) K12 (14, 16), ssk, k1. Turn.
> Rw 2: sl 1, p5, p2tog, p1, turn.
> Rw 3: sl 1, k6, ssk, k1, turn.
> Rw 4: sl1, p7, p2 tog, p1, turn.
> Rw 5: sl 1, k8, ssk, k1, turn.
> Rw 6: sl 1, p9, p2tog, p1, turn.
> 
> make sure you remember the K1 or P1 at end of each row


Gwen are you on face book, could do this in PM


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes I'm on Facebook....my stitch count is correct (total 48 stitches; 24 for the heel and 12 and 12 on each side; using 3 dpns. ....I'm doing it top down and can't get past doing the turning heel....will head to FB now. I'll "friend you."


agnescr said:


> Gwen are you on face book, could do this in PM


----------



## Swedenme

siouxann said:


> I have sooo much that I would have to live to be 947 in order to use it all. I'm not a fast knitter. Want some? Please?


This is the third time I have read about you wanting to give yarn away how I wished I lived closer to you I Would definitely say yes please Alas north East England is not in America Hope some one takes you up on your offer


----------



## Gweniepooh

KKKKKK. CAN'T friend you cause don't know your last name...LOL. Friend me....Gwen Settle


Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I'm on Facebook....my stitch count is correct (total 48 stitches; 24 for the heel and 12 and 12 on each side; using 3 dpns. ....I'm doing it top down and can't get past doing the turning heel....will head to FB now. I'll "friend you."


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I'm on Facebook....my stitch count is correct (total 48 stitches; 24 for the heel and 12 and 12 on each side; using 3 dpns. ....I'm doing it top down and can't get past doing the turning heel....will head to FB now. I'll "friend you."


ok look for me on facebook Agnes Robertson Fife Scotland my avatar there is poppies with the scottish satire imposed on it


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- that I don't yet know.


Julie I too will be hoping and praying that your brother makes a full recovery 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps you can tell him you'll do his laundry for chocolates????


What a good idea . I never thought of that . 👍


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. You don't know how much I miss sharing your morning coffee when you're not here. Love the cups. How much snow did you eventually get?
> It looks beautiful looking out from inside. Hope you and yours stay safe and warm.
> Junek


Good morning June. I miss sharing when I am not able to, was rather busy yesterday and with the storm my internet kept cutting out. :? Just shy of 2 feet. Today is a day to dig out and get ready for the next round. Not sure if it will amount to much though. 
Thank you, it is my own winter wonderland so peaceful and quiet. Staying safe and warm today.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear this Julie.


It is a bit early to ring the Hospital for his condition- so I am still almost literally in the dark.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, my prayers for Alastair and you all.


Thanks Norma!


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Swedenme such wonderful news about your "baby" son. I bet you are so proud of him. I am really pleased for you and him :thumbup:


Thank you I am proud of him . He's turning into a nice young man even though I do say so myself .He has been a bit of a home bird these last couple of years . Spending a lot of time with his oldest brother while he was going through his cancer treatment and now with his dad. So I'm hoping being away at unniversity will get him mixing a bit more with his friends new and old again


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, Julie. Of course, I'll be praying for him and you. I know it's hard, but please try not to make yourself sick with worry. You have so much on your plate!
> Junek


Thanks June- got to wait about 5 hours before I can find out how he has come through the night- it is a worry on top of everything else- surprised that I seem just to keep going- at some point I guess the tears will come.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Might it involve the washing machine? I thought we were past that stage when my elder son got his own flat in Edinburgh, but when he came home for Christmas he brought a double-bed size duvet cover *full* of dirty washing! I think he'd been saving it up just for me. :shock:


This made me laugh . He should have wore a Santa suit 😄


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Julie I too will be hoping and praying that your brother makes a full recovery
> Sonja


Thanks so much, Sonja!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning! Got up at 4;00 a.m and it is now 6:20. Slept so much yesterday I only slept about 4 hours last night and now feel very rested. Did some dishes I hadn't done last night and have been knitting for awhile. Having trouble turning the heel on a sock.....hoping someone will appear here shortly that I can ask a question of. Anyone out there knowledgeable on sock?


I'm here....what do you need?


----------



## RookieRetiree

A virtual winter wonderland. Glad that it's stopped snowing and blowing for a bit. Are you getting cabin fever yet? Thanks for the coffee...time to go make some for myself.

Love to you and the family.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning it is 7:18 and a lovely -8.8c/16f in.great Bend. The snow and wind have stopped for the day. The backyard area reminds me of the waves on a windy day. My truck is thoroughly buried at the moment. The cats are running around like kids in a toy store.
> 
> Today's coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Sonja, oh your Sunday lunch sounds good. What time should I arrive and should I bring anything with me. I love a good roasted parsnip and Yorkshire puddings, mmmm my favorite. :thumbup:


I've gone with roast parsnips this week along with a roast chicken . I've left mishka(dog ) guarding the kitchen

I would just like to say thank you for your cups of coffee . Coffee is my favourite drink . Even like coffee flavoured chocolates that I know a lot of people don't like


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I second that!!!


Thought you might! (re 1952 being a good year!) :lol:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll swing by and pick you up Caren so we can go eat Sunday lunch with Sonja.....


Pick me up on the way past please!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> A virtual winter wonderland. Glad that it's stopped snowing and blowing for a bit. Are you getting cabin fever yet? Thanks for the coffee...time to go make some for myself.
> 
> Love to you and the family.


I am glad too it has stopped snowing. I usually get out even walking from the deck to the barn is enough. I can get some phots and rarely are they the same each day. Cabin fever not yet I'm not. 
Most welcome for the coffee I am just getting my second cup.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I've gone with roast parsnips this week along with a roast chicken . I've left mishka(dog ) guarding the kitchen
> 
> I would just like to say thank you for your cups of coffee . Coffee is my favourite drink . Even like coffee flavoured chocolates that I know a lot of people don't like


Oh yummy might have to make roaster parsnips or my bunch today. Chicken sounds lovely to go with.

You are most welcome. I love coffee flavored chocolates. I have coffee beans dipped in chocolate mmm a favorite of Seth's as well. He is my youngest grandchild, at 4 yrs old thinks he can have whatever nana is having. :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

agnescr said:


> Gwen what does ask amd d1 stand for?....oh should have read right through before replying......
> 
> have just worked heel , are you using DPN ?
> I have 15 stitches left before the knit 7 stitches
> can you post pattern link?


Gweniepooh wrote:
Thank YOU Agnes....It's a free pattern so I can post directions here.
I have 24 stitches separated for the heel. Directions say as follows:

Row 1: (RS) k12 (14,16), ask, d1. Turn
Row 2: sl1, p5, p2tog, p1, turn
R01 3: sl1, k6, ask, k1, turn
Row 4: sl1, p7, p2tog, p1, turn
Row 5: sl1, k8, ask, k1, turn
row6: sly, p9, p2tog, p1, turn

FOR MEDIUM SIZE ONLY (which is the size I'm making)

Row 7: sl1, k10, ssk, k1, turn
Row 8: sl1, p11, p2tog, p1, turn
Row 9: sl1, k12 12, ssk, 1, turn
Row 10: sl1, p12, p2tog, turn
Knit 7 st. Beginning of round

I've done this twice now and frogged twice because I do not end up with enough stitches to do the last couple of rounds as written.

HELP! Must be doing something incorrect.

http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/heels_by_the_number.htm

Here's a sock heel chart that I use that always works. Looks like the pattern is wanting the round heel -- so follow the green column down with the 24 heel stitches -- starts with K13 and then continues pretty much with what your pattern states...so starting with either K12 or K14 will leave your numbers off...plus your first stitch of the first row should be a SL1 and that's missing in the pattern (which compounds the # of stitches problem).

But, the principle is to just continue the sequence until all the stitches are worked - you should have a cup of some kind and 1 stitch either way won't cause a problem. You'll just end up with a different number when you've worked all the stitches than probably stated in the pattern (14?). As long as the cup looks like it's equally distributed on either side---just mark what you've done so you know for sock #2 - and just continue on - no need to rip out and start again. Do, however, make a note of the number of stitches left after completing your heel flap, because 1/2 of that will be on one side of your full round and the other 1/2 will be the end of your round to get back to your center back of heel. In between, will be your stitches picked up for left gusset, then instep stitches (24), and stitches picked up for right gusset.

To make it a bit easier next time, you can be doing this section all on one needle...have the other 24 (instep) stitches on 1 needle and then go back and forth on these 24 stitches on another needle. When done with the flap and turn, use a new needle to pick up the left gusset stitches, work 24 instep stitches, use a new needle to pick up right gusset stitches, and you'll be back to the back of your heel (4 needles). All your decreases to get back to your original CO count (48) will be done on the two needles before and after the instep needle.

Hope that makes sense --- I love this chart and have it in a sleeve protector in with my sock patterns!

Let me know how this works out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks June- got to wait about 5 hours before I can find out how he has come through the night- it is a worry on top of everything else- surprised that I seem just to keep going- at some point I guess the tears will come.


Hugs Julie and healing thoughts for your brother. I do hope that he pulls through. The tears will come in due time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Heading over to get my coffee and then onward with Caren and Gwen for Sunday lunch...love roasted chicken, parsnips, etc.

I made roasted root vegetables (carrots, sweet potatoes, regular potatoes, parsnips, turnips, golden beets, celery root) with onion, fennel, garlic, thyme, butter and olive oil as a special treat over Christmas and they didn't last very long. Even the little kids were gobbling them up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Don't mind saying so myself but I make a really good Sunday lunch including roast potatoes or parsnips and Yorkshire puddings .


OOOOh, I could so munch that down! I make the American version of Yorkshire pudding-- Popovers-- and taught all my students how to make them. Maybe I'll just make some for breakfast!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> If that is true then you've reached my level of house cleaning! LOL....does that make us sisters?


Sure does!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, I'm printing out the heel chart now. Thanks!!!!
Since I'm doing socks now I will need it. The heel still baffles me but I know it works somehow. This is my second time doing socks so I'm glad others are on here doing them at the same time. I had a dropped stitch about 5 rows back. Thank goodness I learned how to rescue it as I sure wouldn't want to rip out both socks since I'm learning 2 at once. :thumbup: 

I also know I'm not alone with this. I just walked out in the kitchen for who knows what reason. Saw the boxes I was breaking down and stopped and picked them up to put out in recycling and now I have no idea why I was there. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: So guess what, I'm back here with my cuppa'. Hey, I just remembered why! I was going to text son to see where they are on their trip home and how the roads are. :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> OOOOh, I could so munch that down! I make the American version of Yorkshire pudding-- Popovers-- and taught all my students how to make them. Maybe I'll just make some for breakfast!


We'll have quite the car load heading for that lunch!! Yumm!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I noticed that Sam's weather was colder than us yesterday. Guess the cold front is moving in from the west toward the east. Lots of people here were calling the radio home repair show about their frozen pipes. Thank goodness mine were ok but I did leave a tap trickling in the upstairs bathroom.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Hello Dear Hearts,
> I finally got through with supper and the cleanup and getting my hair washed and done for church. It will be the first time I have been out of the house since before Christmas. Still bothered at times with cou
> gh and not very spuncky yet but so much better. There is a sharp, stabbing, throbbing pain in on spot on the side of my head I wish would go away. I have coughed so strenuously no telling what that is.
> I have been working on my ML socks. I will soon be to the heel. Dont know what I want to do there. I am toying with trying to do the FLK heel as I have heard so much about it.
> Siouxann, Rembrandt is in my heart and prayers. Our furbabies are family. I have two I am totally in love with, so know how you must be worried.
> Sonja, Hooray, no tangles. I hate it when that happens. Congratulations to your son on hearing from all the UCAS forms. I am so glad you found this site. You are such a treasure.
> Julie, the lampshades are beautiful. I am so sorry to hear of Allistairs stroke and he will certainly be lifted up for healing. You know how powerful our prayer warriors are here.
> Kate, worrisome that you are having winds blowing a hooley. So glad you just had the minor damage. Loved what the little boy said about his parents. Out of the mouths of babes.
> Jeanette, Ill bring my tangled thread to you next time. LOL! I do like the Skype Sock Pattern and will get jim to pull it up on his computer. I purchased two good videos (a while back) on knitting two socks on two circulars.
> Tami, you spoke of adding a pattern to your socks. The mock cable is pretty. I have done that and it is easy to remember. I am doing ribbing on the instep and leg. I get distracted all the time and worry about my brain but I always remember eventually or find what I have misplaced. Jim is doing it too so it is the blind leading the blind. Tami, I could be your Moma too. I am 69, will be 70 in July. You deserve a good marriage as loving as you are.
> Paula, what fun being able to take Lilli for. her first haircut. I am so glad to hear your latest preemie is doing so well. I weighed 2#4oz. at birth back in the day there were no NICUs so guess God meant me to be here. Stay safe in the elements you are having to endure in your area. We Southerners are about to freeze. I dont even own a coat but if this keeps up will be online searching for one.
> Daralene, glad you had a good outing with your friend. Real friends go to other friends to be with them not to check out their house cleaning. Im sure your friend didnt even notice.
> SANDI!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so thrilled you are back. I have missed you so very much and am glad to hear Alan is having more good days. Sounds like Lucky showed up by divine appointment. She will be good for you and Alan. There are studies which have proven the value of Pets regarding out health. Welcome Home, Sweetie.
> June, thanks for sharing the posting from Melody. I feel sure she will be back after moving and maybe getting a new computer. Mel works so hard providing for her family and has boughts of illness herself.
> Gwen, I loved the earwarmer. I could see the cables. Beautifully made.
> Prayer warriors will certainly make Mick our priority and will pray diligently for his healing. I have experienced two pulmonary emboli and they are very painful and life threatening but by the Grace of God I am still here.
> I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


Betty, you can be another of my TP moms if you like, but that would have made you 14 when you had me! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Pick me up on the way past please!


I'll come too. Caren, I'll be at your place and we can go together from there. Hope the yorkshire pudding is in a big pan. Of course popovers are great too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, you can be another of my TP moms if you like, but that would have made you 14 when you had me! :lol:


Once I was laughing about how I could have almost been my sister's mother. (I would have been 13 1/2.) She said yes, but you would have been a slut. You have to know my sister's dry sense of humor to truly appreciate that and she is a minister's wife. Laughed and laughed over that one. I'm the same age as Betty so I guess we will have to be sisters as I probably shouldn't be a slut. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/heels_by_the_number.ht
> 
> Here's a sock heel chart that I use that always works.


TY for all the tips, will send to DD#1-- one of these days she is going to do a pr of socks if their housing situation ever gets settled. And if you keep talking about it, you may even get me to do another pr. Haven't knit socks for 50 yrs but I could follow your directions w/o problems!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks June- got to wait about 5 hours before I can find out how he has come through the night- it is a worry on top of everything else- surprised that I seem just to keep going- at some point I guess the tears will come.


Hope you get some sleep Julie to help pass the time till you find more about your brother.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. We are the same age.  I know what you mean, I can be in a room and think of something else I need to do or maybe add something to a shopping list... walk in to the room and...... blank ! Drives me batty. :roll: Too many different things on my mind at once I reckon.


It's called an event boundry. I just looked it up. Check this out.

http://brainpages.org/why-you-forget-what-you-were-doing-when-you-walk-into-a-room/


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yummy might have to make roaster parsnips or my bunch today. Chicken sounds lovely to go with.
> 
> You are most welcome. I love coffee flavored chocolates. I have coffee beans dipped in chocolate mmm a favorite of Seth's as well. He is my youngest grandchild, at 4 yrs old thinks he can have whatever nana is having. :shock:


Swedenme and Caren, how do you do your roasted parsnips? I had a neighbor who did them on top of the stove but I think I like the idea of roasted and I am drooling. I know how to roast, just wondering what you put on them, like a sauce or coating and covered or uncovered?


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning! Got up at 4;00 a.m and it is now 6:20. Slept so much yesterday I only slept about 4 hours last night and now feel very rested. Did some dishes I hadn't done last night and have been knitting for awhile. Having trouble turning the heel on a sock.....hoping someone will appear here shortly that I can ask a question of. Anyone out there knowledgeable on sock?


What heel are you doing? The standard heel flap and turn? It's the only one I have ever done, but one. What do you need?


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Heading over to get my coffee and then onward with Caren and Gwen for Sunday lunch...love roasted chicken, parsnips, etc.
> 
> I made roasted root vegetables (carrots, sweet potatoes, regular potatoes, parsnips, turnips, golden beets, celery root) with onion, fennel, garlic, thyme, butter and olive oil as a special treat over Christmas and they didn't last very long. Even the little kids were gobbling them up.


Oh wow, this sounds like something my sister made when I stayed with her and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Might it involve the washing machine? I thought we were past that stage when my elder son got his own flat in Edinburgh, but when he came home for Christmas he brought a double-bed size duvet cover *full* of dirty washing! I think he'd been saving it up just for me. :shock:


Oh my :shock: That's a LOT of dirty clothes!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning it is 7:18 and a lovely -8.8c/16f in.great Bend. The snow and wind have stopped for the day. The backyard area reminds me of the waves on a windy day. My truck is thoroughly buried at the moment. The cats are running around like kids in a toy store.
> 
> Today's coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Thanks for the coffee. The snow picture is pretty, but I am glad it's there and not here! Let the kids dig out your truck for you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I am proud of him . He's turning into a nice young man even though I do say so myself .He has been a bit of a home bird these last couple of years . Spending a lot of time with his oldest brother while he was going through his cancer treatment and now with his dad. So I'm hoping being away at unniversity will get him mixing a bit more with his friends new and old again


I'm going backwards to catch up. Saw yesterday a post of congrats but didn't know why This must be why. How wonderful and I'm sure it will be good for him to be with new and old friends. My heart goes out to your family. DH and I have been through cancer with both our families. Big Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll have quite the car load heading for that lunch!! Yumm!


Just got to say sorry but with my 3 hungry sons and an Alaskan malamute there is nothing left . Well apart from dirty dishes that no one wanted


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning it is 7:18 and a lovely -8.8c/16f in.great Bend. The snow and wind have stopped for the day. The backyard area reminds me of the waves on a windy day. My truck is thoroughly buried at the moment. The cats are running around like kids in a toy store.
> 
> Today's coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Love the saying on the first cup. What a beautiful area where you live Caren. Sorry about the buried truck. Hope it all melts before you need to use it but boy, sure won't melt in these temps.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Once I was laughing about how I could have almost been my sister's mother. (I would have been 13 1/2.) She said yes, but you would have been a slut. You have to know my sister's dry sense of humor to truly appreciate that and she is a minister's wife. Laughed and laughed over that one. I'm the same age as Betty so I guess we will have to be sisters as I probably shouldn't be a slut. :XD: :XD: :XD:


My oldest sister was 13 1/2 years older than me and she was like a mum to me when I moved here to England where she already lived .


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr wrote:
I will be 63 this month



KateB said:


> 1952 was obviously a good year!


Agreed. Must check out what day your BD is Agnes. I see you are the last day of January. I might be away celebrating my 49th wedding anniversary. Think I'll be back by then though as we are staying in the area, just that DH wants to stay at a hotel somewhere. Hmmmm, now to decide where. If I'm not here, please know I celebrate with you. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gwen just sent you an email.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> My oldest sister was 13 1/2 years older than me and she was like a mum to me when I moved here to England where she already lived .


Yes, then mom had 5 more so went from being alone and so wanting brothers and sisters to having 6 of them and loved them. They did think of me as their mom and I'm glad. I do try and support them emotionally and help them as mom doesn't seem to be able to handle problems. Sadly I moved away from them with DH's work, but there's still the phone. How lovely you got to move to England too. Are you near her?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> I noticed that Sam's weather was colder than us yesterday. Guess the cold front is moving in from the west toward the east. Lots of people here were calling the radio home repair show about their frozen pipes. Thank goodness mine were ok but I did leave a tap trickling in the upstairs bathroom.


We've been doing that as well as keeping the cupboard doors open under the sink and above the range vent so some of the house heat gets in there. No problems here either. I do remember one New Year's Eve party (BC - before children) where we left the party going to each other's homes as they discovered the pipes frozen..I think we were at 3 different houses doing repairs at the start of that New Year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just want to say THANK YOU AGNESCR!!!! Folks, Agnes just spent goodness know how long going row by row on this silly heel turn with me and I finally have it done. She was so, so patient.

Also a big THANK YOU to Rookie and Tami and others that have tried to offer their help (was on Facebook with Agnes) and I've copied any and all info you posted.

As I told Agnes, I have no idea why I kept messing up but did and it really is a simple pattern.....hmmmmm wonder if working on it a 4 a.m. had anything to do with my dull brain cells.....ya think so??????

Anyway, thank you everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Just got to say sorry but with my 3 hungry sons and an Alaskan malamute there is nothing left . Well apart from dirty dishes that no one wanted


With 3 hungry sons, I'm sure you needed every little bit that you made to feed them---the dog got in on it too!! Maybe next time---oh, and I don't mind doing dishes.


----------



## PurpleFi

Trying to keep up with you lot is impossible. I was just about to join the bus for Sonjas roast dinner!
When I roast parsnips, potatoes, carrots and sweet potatoes I parboil them for a few minutes, drain them, add some course sea salt,just a bit, put the lid back on the pan and. Shake it vigorously, then tip into a hot pan that has about a dessert spoonof sunflower oil in, tos s the veg so they get coated and cook in hot oven until golden brown. At Chrnistmas SIL used goose fat instead of oil.

And what this about 1952 being a good year, yes I agree, but so was 1947 although I am still only 6 1/2. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> We've been doing that as well as keeping the cupboard doors open under the sink and above the range vent so some of the house heat gets in there. No problems here either. I do remember one New Year's Eve party (BC - before children) where we left the party going to each other's homes as they discovered the pipes frozen..I think we were at 3 different houses doing repairs at the start of that New Year.


Oh, I'm going to go open the cupboard doors now. Thanks for another great tip today. You have so much good information. Thank you for all you contribute with knitting tips, home tips, and even retirement tips, etc.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme and Caren, how do you do your roasted parsnips? I had a neighbor who did them on top of the stove but I think I like the idea of roasted and I am drooling. I know how to roast, just wondering what you put on them, like a sauce or coating and covered or uncovered?


Easy chop the parsnips in chunks or halves depending how big they are season heat oil or goose fat in ovenproof dish place parsnips and roast in oven for about 45 mins depending how big they are , take them out and cover in honey or maple syrup back in oven for about 10 mins


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Once I was laughing about how I could have almost been my sister's mother. (I would have been 13 1/2.) She said yes, but you would have been a slut. You have to know my sister's dry sense of humor to truly appreciate that and she is a minister's wife. Laughed and laughed over that one. I'm the same age as Betty so I guess we will have to be sisters as I probably shouldn't be a slut. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: And I soo, get the rest of it! I am 12 1/2 years older than my youngest brother!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Trying to keep up with you lot is impossible. I was just about to join the bus for Sonjas roast dinner!
> When I roast parsnips, potatoes, carrots and sweet potatoes I parboil them for a few minutes, drain them, add some course sea salt,just a bit, put the lid back on the pan and. Shake it vigorously, then tip into a hot pan that has about a dessert spoonof sunflower oil in, tos s the veg so they get coated and cook in hot oven until golden brown. At Chrnistmas SIL used goose fat instead of oil.
> 
> And what this about 1952 being a good year, yes I agree, but so was 1947 although I am still only 6 1/2. :thumbup:


Great, I'll try this.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 1945 was a good year too and I'm about 32 and holding. 1947 was a good year also because you and my DH were both born then.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tami, my youngest brother is a year younger than my son. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Easy chop the parsnips in chunks or halves depending how big they are season heat oil or goose fat in ovenproof dish place parsnips and roast in oven for about 45 mins depending how big they are , take them out and cover in honey or maple syrup back in oven for about 10 mins


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree wrote:
Heading over to get my coffee and then onward with Caren and Gwen for Sunday lunch...love roasted chicken, parsnips, etc.

I made roasted root vegetables (carrots, sweet potatoes, regular potatoes, parsnips, turnips, golden beets, celery root) with onion, fennel, garlic, thyme, butter and olive oil as a special treat over Christmas and they didn't last very long. Even the little kids were gobbling them up.

I have never liked parsnips but ine of my friends was just telling me she also didn't like them but her MIL fried them & they are so good that way. I will have to buy a few & try frying/roasting them as all mom ever did was boil them & they were awful.
Do golden beets taste different than regular beets? I have not had them but have seen them in the seed catalogues.
My DH will only eat broccoli if I fry it, just butter & salt & fry until crispy, he loves it but will not eat it any other way. He ate so much late last summer when i had it in the garden he should have turned green. I cannot eat it, since I was pregnant ( you would think that was long enough ago not to affect my life) it upsets my stomach something terrible.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I'm the baby in the family...DB is 10 yrs older and DS 7 years older. My own children (including middle DD who is step child) have 7 years between each...35, 28, 21 years of age.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Uh, yeh, 4:00 a.m. was probably an inhibitor!! Glad you got it worked through...looking for some photos when you get them done.



Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to say THANK YOU AGNESCR!!!! Folks, Agnes just spent goodness know how long going row by row on this silly heel turn with me and I finally have it done. She was so, so patient.
> 
> Also a big THANK YOU to Rookie and Tami and others that have tried to offer their help (was on Facebook with Agnes) and I've copied any and all info you posted.
> 
> As I told Agnes, I have no idea why I kept messing up but did and it really is a simple pattern.....hmmmmm wonder if working on it a 4 a.m. had anything to do with my dull brain cells.....ya think so??????
> 
> Anyway, thank you everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to say THANK YOU AGNESCR!!!! Folks, Agnes just spent goodness know how long going row by row on this silly heel turn with me and I finally have it done. She was so, so patient.
> 
> Also a big THANK YOU to Rookie and Tami and others that have tried to offer their help (was on Facebook with Agnes) and I've copied any and all info you posted.
> 
> As I told Agnes, I have no idea why I kept messing up but did and it really is a simple pattern.....hmmmmm wonder if working on it a 4 a.m. had anything to do with my dull brain cells.....ya think so??????
> 
> Anyway, thank you everyone.


You are welcome!


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Great, I'll try this.
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 1945 was a good year too and I'm about 32 and holding. 1947 was a good year also because you and my DH were both born then.


That's ok then. I've just made a huge pot of root vegetable soup to put in the freezer. Xxxxxxx


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Trying to keep up with you lot is impossible. I was just about to join the bus for Sonjas roast dinner!
> When I roast parsnips, potatoes, carrots and sweet potatoes I parboil them for a few minutes, drain them, add some course sea salt,just a bit, put the lid back on the pan and. Shake it vigorously, then tip into a hot pan that has about a dessert spoonof sunflower oil in, tos s the veg so they get coated and cook in hot oven until golden brown. At Chrnistmas SIL used goose fat instead of oil.
> 
> And what this about 1952 being a good year, yes I agree, but so was 1947 although I am still only 6 1/2. :thumbup:


  And so was 1959!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I guess I need to get started on my knitting and try and get to the heels while everyone still has their heel helping hats on. What a great group. Gwen, hope you are through the problem part.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, my youngest brother is a year younger than my son. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> That's ok then. I've just made a huge pot of root vegetable soup to put in the freezer. Xxxxxxx


Well Swedenme said she has none left, so we will just have to make a detour to your place. Do you think Mr. P will survive?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, then mom had 5 more so went from being alone and so wanting brothers and sisters to having 6 of them and loved them. They did think of me as their mom and I'm glad. I do try and support them emotionally and help them as mom doesn't seem to be able to handle problems. Sadly I moved away from them with DH's work, but there's still the phone. How lovely you got to move to England too. Are you near her?


I had 6 brothers/ sisters too . My mum had 5 and then 7 years later had me followed by my little brother who is at least a foot bigger than me . I did live near both my oldest sister and my oldest brother but sadly my sister died suddenly 2 1/2 years ago and my brother died suddenly last May .


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm the baby in the family...DB is 10 yrs older and DS 7 years older. My own children (including middle DD who is step child) have 7 years between each...35, 28, 21 years of age.


Gwen, did you like being the baby. My baby brother turned out fantastic and so did you, so maybe a good thing. :wink:


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> Heading over to get my coffee and then onward with Caren and Gwen for Sunday lunch...love roasted chicken, parsnips, etc.
> 
> I made roasted root vegetables (carrots, sweet potatoes, regular potatoes, parsnips, turnips, golden beets, celery root) with onion, fennel, garlic, thyme, butter and olive oil as a special treat over Christmas and they didn't last very long. Even the little kids were gobbling them up.
> 
> I have never liked parsnips but ine of my friends was just telling me she also didn't like them but her MIL fried them & they are so good that way. I will have to buy a few & try frying/roasting them as all mom ever did was boil them & they were awful.
> Do golden beets taste different than regular beets? I have not had them but have seen them in the seed catalogues.
> My DH will only eat broccoli if I fry it, just butter & salt & fry until crispy, he loves it but will not eat it any other way. He ate so much late last summer when i had it in the garden he should have turned green. I cannot eat it, since I was pregnant ( you would think that was long enough ago not to affect my life) it upsets my stomach something terrible.


I understand the not being able to eat/drink something so long after pregnancy! I used to drink rum and coke when we were out. Before I got pregnant with DD. She will be 31 the 23 Jan. I still can't stand the smell of rum, and can't tolerate much more than a sip or two of anything alcoholic any more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> I had 6 brothers/ sisters too . My mum had 5 and then 7 years later had me followed by my little brother who is at least a foot bigger than me . I did live near both my oldest sister and my oldest brother but sadly my sister died suddenly 2 1/2 years ago and my brother died suddenly last May .


Oh no. Sorry to hear this. It is one of the hard things of living, losing those we love. The older I get the smaller my address book gets.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Well Swedenme said she has none left, so we will just have to make a detour to your place. Do you think Mr. P will survive?
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


He's quite use to having the house full of knitting groups, cos he won't mind. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Trying to keep up with you lot is impossible. I was just about to join the bus for Sonjas roast dinner!
> When I roast parsnips, potatoes, carrots and sweet potatoes I parboil them for a few minutes, drain them, add some course sea salt,just a bit, put the lid back on the pan and. Shake it vigorously, then tip into a hot pan that has about a dessert spoonof sunflower oil in, tos s the veg so they get coated and cook in hot oven until golden brown. At Chrnistmas SIL used goose fat instead of oil.
> 
> And what this about 1952 being a good year, yes I agree, but so was 1947 although I am still only 6 1/2. :thumbup:


If you can stay 6 1/2 can I stay 21 😜


----------



## Cashmeregma

Did you see Swedenme's post:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311133-1.html


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> And so was 1959!


I agree


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> I understand the not being able to eat/drink something so long after pregnancy! I used to drink rum and coke when we were out. Before I got pregnant with DD. She will be 31 the 23 Jan. I still can't stand the smell of rum, and can't tolerate much more than a sip or two of anything alcoholic any more.


I think the golden beets are milder in flavor than the purple ones and they don't "bleed" all over the place. I like purple beets, but only by themselves...I don't like when they turn everything else pink...just like the red sock in the white wash load!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I think I'd better find a movie without subtitles when I am done watching my Polish movie. Not quite up to knitting without looking. Maybe someday. 

Gwen, I agree, 4am probably had something to do with it. I didn't even trust myself to correct the dropped stitch as I was so tired and left it for this morning. If I hadn't found that I might have kept knitting and made even more mistakes, so I understand. Did you find out what it was that you were doing wrong? Bravo for you for sticking with it and I know how thankful you are to Agnes and other helpers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

My friend just gave me a little jar of goose fat & said to use it for roasted potatoes. Her sister raised a bunch of geese last summer & they saved the fat when butchering. I remember my mom using goose fat for cooking when I was a child. My grandpa used to mix it with turpentine for a Linament, I don't remember him smelling bad but with that concoction he must have. Lol.

When I make roasted vegetable, I usually cut them in chunks & microwave them for about 5 minutes before putting in the oven to brown. I think this a leftover from when I was working as it was the only way to get it done in time when I got home so late.


PurpleFi said:


> Trying to keep up with you lot is impossible. I was just about to join the bus for Sonjas roast dinner!
> When I roast parsnips, potatoes, carrots and sweet potatoes I parboil them for a few minutes, drain them, add some course sea salt,just a bit, put the lid back on the pan and. Shake it vigorously, then tip into a hot pan that has about a dessert spoonof sunflower oil in, tos s the veg so they get coated and cook in hot oven until golden brown. At Chrnistmas SIL used goose fat instead of oil.
> 
> And what this about 1952 being a good year, yes I agree, but so was 1947 although I am still only 6 1/2. :thumbup:


 :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> If you can stay 6 1/2 can I stay 21 😜


Cos you can, but my theory is that once you hit 60 you re vert to your shoe size, UK that is. So I am now younger than Little Madam.


----------



## Swedenme

Thank you Cashmeregma and PurpleFi for taking a look at my picture and leaving a nice comment .


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm the baby in the family...DB is 10 yrs older and DS 7 years older. My own children (including middle DD who is step child) have 7 years between each...35, 28, 21 years of age.


Wow, a long time between your babies, my first was so colicy DH said no more so there are 6 yrs between, (took that long to convince him) I tease my boys it took me a long time to get stupid again :roll: I didn't want to have an only child. The 2 nd one was not a problem baby until he got whooping cough at 3 1/2 months & almost died. The oldest ended up having a hernia that finally popped out at 18 months, doctors said then thats why he was colicy.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cashmeregma and PurpleFi for taking a look at my picture and leaving a nice comment .


Your welcome, your work is lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> And so was 1959!


1957 too. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, I'm as US 6 or UK 3. Hmmmm, which do I want to be. :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe 6.

http://www.dancesport.uk.com/shoes/conchart.htm

Remember when I said I needed to get off and start knitting. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, my DB was like my protector and always doing/making things for me; DS and I didn't get along and that was probably due to the fact that mom alway made her let me tag along so I understand her maybe resenting me. And, in our family it was the oldest that got things first (not really spoiled mind you because parents didn't have much) so that by the time I was "the oldest and only one at home" DS had moved by home with the first grand baby while her DH went overseas so I kind of got "skipped over" in that department. Don't think it hurt me too much though. LOL.....mom and dad loved us all that I know.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, did you like being the baby. My baby brother turned out fantastic and so did you, so maybe a good thing. :wink:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme wrote:
I had 6 brothers/ sisters too . My mum had 5 and then 7 years later had me followed by my little brother who is at least a foot bigger than me . I did live near both my oldest sister and my oldest brother but sadly my sister died suddenly 2 1/2 years ago and my brother died suddenly last May .


Oh no. Sorry to hear this. It is one of the hard things of living, losing those we love. The older I get the smaller my address book gets.
 
Cashmeregma
 
 Sonja, you have really been bombarded by the bad stuff the past few years, I sure hope 2015 brings better things for you & your family.
Daralene, I feel the same way, every year when I do Christmas cards, I have to scratch out more addresses in my book.


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! This is beautiful! Are you sure you weren't a knitter more than a couple of years and just forgot that you were? LOL You do such beautiful work.


Cashmeregma said:


> Did you see Swedenme's post:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311133-1.html


----------



## iamsam

prayers are on the way for sure. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I know I've been pretty quiet on here lately, although I have been following along and sending encouraging thoughts into the ether. But tonight I am very much in need of help from the prayer warriors, who have been so effective here in the past. My nephew has been in a hospital in Brasil, in intensive care, for over nine weeks. It began as a pulmonary embolism, led into pneumonia, and turned into some sort of super-bug infection that has compromised his lungs and now appears to be affecting other organs, even his heart. For the past week, he has also been battling a high fever. Mind you, this is not an accurate medical summary, just a compilation of what little I have learned from others.
> 
> His name is Mick. He is 54 years old. He's a teacher, a musician, and an actor. He's a son, a brother, a nephew, a cousin, an uncle, and a friend, and he is loved by everyone who has ever had the good fortune to know him. His mom, my sister, was with him in Brasil until this week, but she had to come back to the States because of medical issues of her own, including an accidental injury that broke a bone in her knee. His sister, my niece, is still with him in Brasil.
> 
> My niece posted on facebook this evening that it will be a miracle if Mick survives the next 48 hours. Please, prayer warriors, take this dear man into your hearts and share your strength and love with him. Thank you, all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yea.....my eyes were open but guess the brain really hadn't charged up then though I sure felt rested....LOL


Cashmeregma said:


> I think I'd better find a movie without subtitles when I am done watching my Polish movie. Not quite up to knitting without looking. Maybe someday.
> 
> Gwen, I agree, 4am probably had something to do with it. I didn't even trust myself to correct the dropped stitch as I was so tired and left it for this morning. If I hadn't found that I might have kept knitting and made even more mistakes, so I understand. Did you find out what it was that you were doing wrong? Bravo for you for sticking with it and I know how thankful you are to Agnes and other helpers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's why the calendar says I'm 62 but REALLY am only 8 1/2 ...


PurpleFi said:


> Cos you can, but my theory is that once you hit 60 you re vert to your shoe size, UK that is. So I am now younger than Little Madam.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> 1957 too. :lol:


Yep! That's the year DH was born!


----------



## iamsam

I'm so sorry Julie - prayers on the way. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My youngest had colic the entire first year; oldest DD said that her first year in high school she went to school every day smelling like baby puke.....LOL Oldest & youngest are very, very close even with the 14 year age difference. She told me not too long ago that when I was pregnant she thought I was crazy having a baby at my age (40-41) and was disgusting but when she came in the delivery room right after youngest was born her first words were "mom you never told me she would be so beautiful!" Makes me tear up just remembering her reaction.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, a long time between your babies, my first was so colicy DH said no more so there are 6 yrs between, (took that long to convince him) I tease my boys it took me a long time to get stupid again :roll: I didn't want to have an only child. The 2 nd one was not a problem baby until he got whooping cough at 3 1/2 months & almost died. The oldest ended up having a hernia that finally popped out at 18 months, doctors said then thats why he was colicy.


----------



## iamsam

I received this from Julie this morning - hope you don't mind Julie - but I think we could use a little lightness here. and it really is a good video - and I know you will like it. watch it. --- sam

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap130424.html


----------



## iamsam

siouxann - what is wrong with said kitty - sending him tons of healing energy. --- sam



siouxann said:


> I'm working my way backwards through your posts. Wasn't on all day; just sat here holding the cat. If anyone would like some full and partial skeins of yarn let me know, too. It's mostly acrylic as that is what I normally use. Again, free.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That was so cool Sam!


thewren said:


> I received this from Julie this morning - hope you don't mind Julie - but I think we could use a little lightness here. and it really is a good video - and I know you will like it. watch it. --- sam
> 
> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap130424.html


----------



## iamsam

that sounds like a soap opera in the making. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I was thinking of you since you asked a bit ago what I was watching. Tonight is a little difficult as I am knitting and it is subtitles so I have to pause it and go back to see what I have missed, but it is a Polish movie about a Catholic nun who finds out before taking her vows that she is Jewish. I knew you would like it.
> 
> Let us know when you hear anything more about Alastair. I will check back. I know the minutes will be long so hope that when you aren't praying, you can keep your mind occupied.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: And I soo, get the rest of it! I am 12 1/2 years older than my youngest brother!


And I'm 16 1/2 yrs older than my sister!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

you also have a brother. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> If that is true then you've reached my level of house cleaning! LOL....does that make us sisters?


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Just got to say sorry but with my 3 hungry sons and an Alaskan malamute there is nothing left . Well apart from dirty dishes that no one wanted


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> I had 6 brothers/ sisters too . My mum had 5 and then 7 years later had me followed by my little brother who is at least a foot bigger than me . I did live near both my oldest sister and my oldest brother but sadly my sister died suddenly 2 1/2 years ago and my brother died suddenly last May .
> 
> Oh no. Sorry to hear this. It is one of the hard things of living, losing those we love. The older I get the smaller my address book gets.
> 
> Cashmeregma
> 
> Sonja, you have really been bombarded by the bad stuff the past few years, I sure hope 2015 brings better things for you & your family.
> Daralene, I feel the same way, every year when I do Christmas cards, I have to scratch out more addresses in my book.


Yes we have had a very bad few years lost a couple other close relatives as well .but I also think I have been lucky as both my son and my husband are still here things could have been a lot worse . My poor SIL is lost without my brother . They were together from teenagers and married for over 40 years and he died in May on her birthday


----------



## Bonnie7591

I got a text yesterday from my sister. My step-dads aunt, who was more like a sister to my mom, they were best friends & nearly the same age, she's 88 now & had dementia, was put into a nursing home on Friday . She lived in Lloyd but there were no beds there so she is in a home about 90 minutes away but will get moved when a bed is available. Her daughter said she feels she is being punished by being sent there. So sad. When mom died she became almost a second mom to my sister who is 10 years younger than me, she was 16 when mom died so we have been very close to Aunt Nancy all these years. Very hard to see all the old ones fading away. We only have her & step-dads youngest brothers wife left in the older generation, soon we will be the old ones.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> And what this about 1952 being a good year, yes I agree, but so was 1947 although I am still only 6 1/2. :thumbup:


1947 was a vintage year :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I received this from Julie this morning - hope you don't mind Julie - but I think we could use a little lightness here. and it really is a good video - and I know you will like it. watch it. --- sam
> 
> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap130424.html


Interesting !


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW! This is beautiful! Are you sure you weren't a knitter more than a couple of years and just forgot that you were? LOL You do such beautiful work.


Thank you so much .Wish I had learnt years ago as I really do love knitting although after the trouble you had with your sock heel I'm not looking forward to getting there .Ive started at the top and already discarded the idea of a pattern as I couldn't really see the pattern due to the colour of the yarn . I am about half way down so a bit to go before I get to the heel

Thank you also to tammi_ohio for taking time to look at my picture


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a text yesterday from my sister. My step-dads aunt, who was more like a sister to my mom, they were best friends & nearly the same age, she's 88 now & had dementia, was put into a nursing home on Friday . She lived in Lloyd but there were no beds there so she is in a home about 90 minutes away but will get moved when a bed is available. Her daughter said she feels she is being punished by being sent there. So sad. When mom died she became almost a second mom to my sister who is 10 years younger than me, she was 16 when mom died so we have been very close to Aunt Nancy all these years. Very hard to see all the old ones fading away. We only have her & step-dads youngest brothers wife left in the older generation, soon we will be the old ones.


A very sad situation!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you see Swedenme's post:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311133-1.html


I have just seen it and it is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awesome....always wanted another DB....LOL


thewren said:


> you also have a brother. lol --- sam


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> I received this from Julie this morning - hope you don't mind Julie - but I think we could use a little lightness here. and it really is a good video - and I know you will like it. watch it. --- sam
> 
> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap130424.html


Thank you Sam and Julie I watched it and definitely liked it . Was definitely amazed by the way the water stayed round his hands also liked the way the mike just stayed there when he let go of it


----------



## Gweniepooh

You'll do fine....I can already tell you are a much better knitter than I am but I do enjoy making the effort. I have all the confidence in the world for you. 


Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much .Wish I had learnt years ago as I really do love knitting although after the trouble you had with your sock heel I'm not looking forward to getting there .Ive started at the top and already discarded the idea of a pattern as I couldn't really see the pattern due to the colour of the yarn . I am about half way down so a bit to go before I get to the heel
> 
> Thank you also to tammi_ohio for taking time to look at my picture


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hugs Julie and healing thoughts for your brother. I do hope that he pulls through. The tears will come in due time.


Thanks Caren! It is a rosy dawn right now- but still to early for information- I will try at about 8 o'clock.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay....I'm gotta here so I can F.O.C.U.S on shopping the gusset.....do not want a repeat of earlier...LOL TTYL


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> You'll do fine....I can already tell you are a much better knitter than I am but I do enjoy making the effort. I have all the confidence in the world for you.


That is so nice of you to say . Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you get some sleep Julie to help pass the time till you find more about your brother.


That is one thing at least, Daralene, since I have been using the Melatonin, I am getting a lot more sleep!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cashmeregma and PurpleFi for taking a look at my picture and leaving a nice comment .


Well deserved!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That is one thing at least, Daralene, since I have been using the Melatonin, I am getting a lot more sleep!


So glad to hear that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just to show you how suggestable I am, I am still not knitting. Here's what I am doing after our conversation about vegetables. Not roasted but still inspired by our conversation and as I was chopping the veggies and using what I had in kitchen.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> We've been doing that as well as keeping the cupboard doors open under the sink and above the range vent so some of the house heat gets in there. No problems here either. I do remember one New Year's Eve party (BC - before children) where we left the party going to each other's homes as they discovered the pipes frozen..I think we were at 3 different houses doing repairs at the start of that New Year.


Just a suggestion-* if it is very cold, let your cold water run in a thin stream all the time*. It keeps your pipes from freezing. This is quite common in the Canadian winters. I imagine bonnie might either do it or has heard of it.

We did it automatically and people around us had frozen pipes but we never did.


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Great, I'll try this.
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 1945 was a good year too and I'm about 32 and holding. 1947 was a good year also because you and my DH were both born then.


l955 was the best year of my life. I met and married Pat. 
58, 60 and 70 were also good years as my children were born.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I'm so sorry Julie - prayers on the way. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Just to show you how suggestable I am, I am still not knitting. Here's what I am doing after our conversation about vegetables. Not roasted but still inspired by our conversation and as I was chopping the veggies and using what I had in kitchen.


Expect a knock at your door from all the ones who didn't make it to mine in time


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> l955 was the best year of my life. I met and married Pat.
> 58, 60 and 70 were also good years as my children were born.


Yes, you and Bonnie and our states just south of you in Alberta and Saskatchewan know what to do and can sure give us tips. Especially the ones in Georgia, Virginia, etc., in the south that aren't used to this at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Expect a knock at your door from all the ones who didn't make it to mine in time


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You're invited too. I sure made enough. There's only me...Thank goodness DH comes home tomorrow night.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a text yesterday from my sister. My step-dads aunt, who was more like a sister to my mom, they were best friends & nearly the same age, she's 88 now & had dementia, was put into a nursing home on Friday . She lived in Lloyd but there were no beds there so she is in a home about 90 minutes away but will get moved when a bed is available. Her daughter said she feels she is being punished by being sent there. So sad. When mom died she became almost a second mom to my sister who is 10 years younger than me, she was 16 when mom died so we have been very close to Aunt Nancy all these years. Very hard to see all the old ones fading away. We only have her & step-dads youngest brothers wife left in the older generation, soon we will be the old ones.


So sorry to hear this ,Bonnie!
Dementia is such a hard one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, It won't be too long now till you can call. Must be so hard not knowing anything. Worrying only harms you though so good that you are just carrying on when you don't know much. Still praying for him.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Just to show you how suggestable I am, I am still not knitting. Here's what I am doing after our conversation about vegetables. Not roasted but still inspired by our conversation and as I was chopping the veggies and using what I had in kitchen.


Can I come to your house?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, It won't be too long now till you can call. Must be so hard not knowing anything. Worrying only harms you though so good that you are just carrying on when you don't know much. Still praying for him.


About an hour and a half! Thanks Daralene.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Can I come to your house?


Anytime. Should be good for the fibro too with the tumeric and then curry that has it also. Should be ready to eat now so I'll add the kale.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you see Swedenme's post:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311133-1.html


That's a lovely set!!! Beautiful job.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie & Sam, LOVED the NASA space video. Fascinating. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love things like this, just can't keep up with all my emails I get so appreciate you showing us.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> About an hour and a half! Thanks Daralene.


The not knowing what's happening is the worst part . Do you live far away from your brother


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, some turmeric? I have to go shopping as the fresh vegetables are all gone -- my store gives a senior discount on Tuesdays so I'm trying to hold out until then and only go once for the week...need to dig around in the pantry to see what fits into the DASH diet (yes, back again -- was off of it over the holidays). I think it's going to have to be a Tuscan dish of chicken, white beans and some frozen spinach.



Cashmeregma said:


> Just to show you how suggestable I am, I am still not knitting. Here's what I am doing after our conversation about vegetables. Not roasted but still inspired by our conversation and as I was chopping the veggies and using what I had in kitchen.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I was hungry and didn't even know it so I actually made enough for an army. I added a scoop of coriander chutney at the end. Wish I had used the stalks of the kale in the soup. Will chop them up and add them. Have to tell you it is yummy. Forgot to mention I added salt, onion, and garlic also. No mushrooms in the house, but there's so much else in there I don't miss them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> And, some turmeric? I have to go shopping as the fresh vegetables are all gone -- my store gives a senior discount on Tuesdays so I'm trying to hold out until then and only go once for the week...need to dig around in the pantry to see what fits into the DASH diet (yes, back again -- was off of it over the holidays). I think it's going to have to be a Tuscan dish of chicken, white beans and some frozen spinach.


Oh yes, there actually is wild tumeric in there.

Your Tuscan dish will be sooooooo lovely.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a lovely set!!! Beautiful job.


Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, I really do have to say good-bye now if I am going to knit at all today. My goodness, been up since 6:30 am and not much done except for that inspired soup and getting inspired on here. Hugs all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Just to show you how suggestable I am, I am still not knitting. Here's what I am doing after our conversation about vegetables. Not roasted but still inspired by our conversation and as I was chopping the veggies and using what I had in kitchen.


Looks lovely, I'm coming over xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Looks lovely, I'm coming over xx


Now this is becoming quite the progressive dinner --- whose making dessert?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> I think I'd better find a movie without subtitles when I am done watching my Polish movie. Not quite up to knitting without looking. Maybe someday.
> 
> I didn't even trust myself to correct the dropped stitch as I was so tired and left it for this morning. .


Must be the week for dropped stitches-- I found one in my lace shawl, a few rows down, was lucky enough to be able to fix it w/o frogging 3 rows.

And I HATE subtitle movies!!!


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Now this is becoming quite the progressive dinner --- whose making dessert?


If there is going to be dessert count me in always got room for dessert


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never liked parsnips but ine of my friends was just telling me she also didn't like them but her MIL fried them & they are so good that way. .


Living in the country with neighbors half a mile away, I would play with a couple girls whose father loved boiled parsnips--- UUUUGH!!! In college our teacher taught us to parboil after peeling and removing core, then dip in seasoned flour, then egg, then flour again and fry and THOSE are lovely. Used to raise them and whole family liked them.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, you and Bonnie and our states just south of you in Alberta and Saskatchewan know what to do and can sure give us tips. Especially the ones in Georgia, Virginia, etc., in the south that aren't used to this at all.


Thank goodness, all of our pipes are in inside walls...none in the outside walls.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> you also have a brother. lol --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Yes we have had a very bad few years lost a couple other close relatives as well .but I also think I have been lucky as both my son and my husband are still here things could have been a lot worse . My poor SIL is lost without my brother . They were together from teenagers and married for over 40 years and he died in May on her birthday


How sad that, if your DB had to die, that it was on you DSIL's birthday.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a text yesterday from my sister. My step-dads aunt, who was more like a sister to my mom, they were best friends & nearly the same age, she's 88 now & had dementia, was put into a nursing home on Friday . She lived in Lloyd but there were no beds there so she is in a home about 90 minutes away but will get moved when a bed is available. Her daughter said she feels she is being punished by being sent there. So sad. When mom died she became almost a second mom to my sister who is 10 years younger than me, she was 16 when mom died so we have been very close to Aunt Nancy all these years. Very hard to see all the old ones fading away. We only have her & step-dads youngest brothers wife left in the older generation, soon we will be the old ones.


I'm so sorry. Yes, the way their mind works, they do think they are being punished by being sent there. I hope a bed near by opens up soon, but then it will be sad for someone else.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Anytime. Should be good for the fibro too with the tumeric and then curry that has it also. Should be ready to eat now so I'll add the kale.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> The not knowing what's happening is the worst part . Do you live far away from your brother


No I am quite close really, certainly as the crow flies! I am just going to make the phone call when I stop being here.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much .Wish I had learnt years ago as I really do love knitting although after the trouble you had with your sock heel I'm not looking forward to getting there .Ive started at the top and already discarded the idea of a pattern as I couldn't really see the pattern due to the colour of the yarn . I am about half way down so a bit to go before I get to the heel
> 
> Thank you also to tammi_ohio for taking time to look at my picture


I think starting socks for the first time, you should always do one at a time, and no design, just plain knitting, unless all ribbing. It is so much easier to learn, because you are only concentrating on one thing. You already know how to knit and purl. If you have made sweaters or hats, you already know how to knit in the round. But everyone makes knitting socks sound so difficult, that new sock knitters are afraid to try them. If you think about the fact that you are only going around and around, doing stitches that you already know, it isn't hard. And the heels aren't either. Make sure you have the correct amount of stitches where you need them, then do exactly what the pattern says. Don't think about it. Just do it. It WILL work! And you have all of us to help if you get stuck.

And you are welcome. It was well worth taking the time to go and look!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I was hungry and didn't even know it so I actually made enough for an army. I added a scoop of coriander chutney at the end. Wish I had used the stalks of the kale in the soup. Will chop them up and add them. Have to tell you it is yummy. Forgot to mention I added salt, onion, and garlic also. No mushrooms in the house, but there's so much else in there I don't miss them.


It looks so good!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> You'll do fine....I can already tell you are a much better knitter than I am but I do enjoy making the effort. I have all the confidence in the world for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren! It is a rosy dawn right now- but still to early for information- I will try at about 8 o'clock.


Then God has given you a beautiful sunrise to lift your spirits! Which will make you feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Then God has given you a beautiful sunrise to lift your spirits! Which will make you feel better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....I'm gotta here so I can F.O.C.U.S on shopping the gusset.....do not want a repeat of earlier...LOL TTYL


I've never shopped a gusset before, Gwen. Are they easy to find? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> That is one thing at least, Daralene, since I have been using the Melatonin, I am getting a lot more sleep!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) .every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


Congratulations! My youngest grandson, who is coming up to a year old now, also weighed over 10lbs at birth, but now, at 11 months, he is actually a little below average weight for his age! I hope by now you have had a chance to visit and had your first cuddles with Owen. Such a lovely time, when you become a grandma!


----------



## KatyNora

pacer said:


> Praying for him and the family. Take care and know we are here for you.


Thank you, pacer.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> If there is going to be dessert count me in always got room for dessert


I think I have everything for a cheesecake, if not I can make some cookies! (biscuits)


----------



## KatyNora

RookieRetiree said:


> That is very serious....prayers going up on his behalf and for you, his Mom, his sister and all the family. Many hugs!


Thank you, Rookie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just rang the Hospital, but the Staff are all out acquainting themselves with the patients and I am to ring back in 2 hours time- but at least he has survived the night.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Now this is becoming quite the progressive dinner --- whose making dessert?


I did get a waffle maker for Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Just rang the Hospital, but the Staff are all out acquainting themselves with the patients and I am to ring back in 2 hours time- but at least he has survived the night.


That is good news, at least. And that will give the day/night shift a chance to evaluate things for themselves, instead of just relying on the chart and verbal updates from the previous shift. Prayers continue.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I did get a waffle maker for Christmas :thumbup:


Hmmm....and I have some frozen strawberries that will thaw by the time I get there.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm....and I have some frozen strawberries that will thaw by the time I get there.


I bought some maple syrup inNS xx


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Just a suggestion-* if it is very cold, let your cold water run in a thin stream all the time*. It keeps your pipes from freezing. This is quite common in the Canadian winters. I imagine bonnie might either do it or has heard of it.
> 
> We did it automatically and people around us had frozen pipes but we never did.


We have never had problems with frozen pipes, our house is well insulated & the pipes coming in from outside are buried 10 feet deep so hopefully beyond the reach of frost.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> That is good news, at least. And that will give the day/night shift a chance to evaluate things for themselves, instead of just relying on the chart and verbal updates from the previous shift. Prayers continue.


I am looking at it, that way! Thanks, Tami!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> If there is going to be dessert count me in always got room for dessert


I have Nutella desert & Drumstick cake in the freezer, so come here for dessert


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Just rang the Hospital, but the Staff are all out acquainting themselves with the patients and I am to ring back in 2 hours time- but at least he has survived the night.


Prayers continuing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Living in the country with neighbors half a mile away, I would play with a couple girls whose father loved boiled parsnips--- UUUUGH!!! In college our teacher taught us to parboil after peeling and removing core, then dip in seasoned flour, then egg, then flour again and fry and THOSE are lovely. Used to raise them and whole family liked them.


Will have to buy some & try that. Who know, maybe I will be a convert to parsnips. DH didn't like broccoli until I fried it so maybe he'll eat those too. I have a hard time getting him to try many vegetable, he's more for meat & potatoes(I get tired of mashed potatoes)


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> I was hungry and didn't even know it so I actually made enough for an army. I added a scoop of coriander chutney at the end. Wish I had used the stalks of the kale in the soup. Will chop them up and add them. Have to tell you it is yummy. Forgot to mention I added salt, onion, and garlic also. No mushrooms in the house, but there's so much else in there I don't miss them.


That looks great and I bet it smells wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have never had problems with frozen pipes, our house is well insulated & the pipes coming in from outside are buried 10 feet deep so hopefully beyond the reach of frost.


One winter in first home we owned the city put in new water meter and did something wrong, yes, it froze. I had babies, diapers, etc. They got it unfrozen but had us let water trickle all night. Our bedroom was next to bathroom and it was SOOO hard to learn to sleep with water dribbling! Was really glad when spring came and they could fix the meter.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Will have to buy some & try that. Who know, maybe I will be a convert to parsnips. DH didn't like broccoli until I fried it so maybe he'll eat those too. I have a hard time getting him to try many vegetable, he's more for meat & potatoes(I get tired of mashed potatoes)


I'm a firm believer that if it is fixed the right way, almost everything can be good. My DH didn't like many veggies until he started eating mine. I later learned his mom cooked them to death, esp bad with broccoli, cauli, etc. I personally don't care for okra or lima beans but do like pickled okra and baby limas in mixed veggies.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Prayers continuing.


Thanks Norma! I am finding it very hard to concentrate on anything presently!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm a firm believer that if it is fixed the right way, almost everything can be good. My DH didn't like many veggies until he started eating mine. I later learned his mom cooked them to death, esp bad with broccoli, cauli, etc. I personally don't care for okra or lima beans but do like pickled okra and baby limas in mixed veggies.


Even carrots that I normally loath, are nice when young, and lightly boiled and finished with a quick saute in butter with a smidgeon of sugar.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sonja, beautiful baby set, I forgot to comment earlier.
Gwen, very nice headband.
Julie, hope you soonn get some news of Alistair.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Just rang the Hospital, but the Staff are all out acquainting themselves with the patients and I am to ring back in 2 hours time- but at least he has survived the night.


That is very good news now it's back to waiting hoping and praying


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, beautiful baby set, I forgot to comment earlier.
> Gwen, very nice headband.
> Julie, hope you soonn get some news of Alistair.


Just got to wait till half nine, or ten- it is eight twenty now.


----------



## KatyNora

Oh my! I've been trying to catch up on the postings since last night, but I'm still pages behind. I started trying to thank each poster, but I think that would put us over 100 pages almost immediately. Please forgive me for taking this shortcut to thank Julie, flyty1n, Miss Pam, Pup lover, Kansas g-ma, Sorlenna, Tami, Daralene, Bonnie, Sandi, Gwen, Betty, Marilyn, Martina, Agnes, Kate, and Sonja for all your kind thoughts, prayers and support for Mick (and this is only through page 35 so far!). It is especially heartening to know that some of you/your loved ones have been through similar crises and have survived. This morning's facebook posting is "status quo," so that's good in my view. I do hope that Alastair and Martina's sister and all our other loved ones are doing better today, too. Thank you again. Now, I'm back to catching up. Love you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That is very good news now it's back to waiting hoping and praying


It is just that I am waiting and waiting for so many things at the moment- it can be hard to settle when it is like this.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Oh my! I've been trying to catch up on the postings since last night, but I'm still pages behind. I started trying to thank each poster, but I think that would put us over 100 pages almost immediately. Please forgive me for taking this shortcut to thank Julie, flyty1n, Miss Pam, Pup lover, Kansas g-ma, Sorlenna, Tami, Daralene, Bonnie, Sandi, Gwen, Betty, Marilyn, Martina, Agnes, Kate, and Sonja for all your kind thoughts, prayers and support for Mick (and this is only through page 35 so far!). It is especially heartening to know that some of you/your loved ones have been through similar crises and have survived. This morning's facebook posting is "status quo," so that's good in my view. I do hope that Alastair and Martina's sister and all our other loved ones are doing better today, too. Thank you again. Now, I'm back to catching up. Love you all.


Dear Katynora- sometimes it is the only way- to include as many as one can in one post! Status quo means at least he is holding his own. Prayers for Mick, continue.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I am looking at it, that way! Thanks, Tami!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Cookies , waffles , strawberries , Nutella , not sure what drumstick cake is but the word cake I recognise I ve got my coat on what time do we eat


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, beautiful baby set, I forgot to comment earlier.
> Gwen, very nice headband.
> Julie, hope you soonn get some news of Alistair.


What nice visitors! So photogenic.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Even carrots that I normally loath, are nice when young, and lightly boiled and finished with a quick saute in butter with a smidgeon of sugar.


They sound nice I'm going to write this down so I can try when we start to get some baby carrots


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Cookies , waffles , strawberries , Nutella , not sure what drumstick cake is but the word cake I recognise I ve got my coat on what time do we eat


Wkith all those calories we will definitelyhave to eat standing up.


----------



## tami_ohio

I am getting hungry, so I suppose I will warm up the over baked leftover pizza from last night. Then I think I will put macaroni and cheese in the crock pot. DH loves mac & cheese. Then to figure out what to put with it for dinner. Hmmm, maybe cook some chicken to throw in it. Or I could pull some ham from Christmas out of the freezer...


----------



## Kathleendoris

Swedenme said:


> Just a quick pit stop to say hello to everyone this morning oops it's after 12 been busy sorting out the vegetable for Sunday lunch . Don't mind saying so myself but I make a really good Sunday lunch including roast potatoes or parsnips and Yorkshire puddings .Its my favourite meal so now you know why I get it right plenty of practise 😃 hope the weather is getting better where ever you are and I hope that all of you who are fighting nasty bugs get better soon Sonja


I love a Sunday roast, but we stopped doing it at lunch time many years ago - to be precise, when we reached the point where we could afford a nice bottle of wine to go with it! :wink: A bottle of wine at lunch time pretty much meant that we could not do much else for the rest of the day, and certainly not anything that involved driving, so the main meal was put off until evening, which was when we had it for the rest of the week, anyway. Just for the record, this evening, it was a piece of pork, with crackling, roast and mashed potatoes, carrots, sage and onion stuffing and apple sauce. And gravy, of course! It was good even if I say so myself!


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, beautiful baby set, I forgot to comment earlier.
> Gwen, very nice headband.
> Julie, hope you soonn get some news of Alistair.


Thank you . Lovely picture you call them moose don't you I call them Elk seen a few when I was growing in Sweden never near any houses though only in forest


----------



## sassafras123

Dintoo, congratulations on new DGS.
SarahChana and Brighteyes,welcome back.
Sam can relate to whole house. Craft room. Think you'll agree 1941 was a great year.
Kate, hope you certainly get off. Crutches soon. Glad Luke settling into nursery school.
Tami, sweet story.
Sandi, so happy Alan doing better.
Sonya, glad son is better, sorry DH is seriously ill.
KatyNora, healing energy for Mick.
Johann, healing energy for Rembrandt.
Gwen, glad you sol ed heel problem.
Daralene, yum.
Bonnie, enjoyed moose pic.
It's raining on the desert. Yeah. Maybe we will have spectacular wildflowers in Spring.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Kansas g-ma said:


> OOOOh, I could so munch that down! I make the American version of Yorkshire pudding-- Popovers-- and taught all my students how to make them. Maybe I'll just make some for breakfast!


I've always wondered what popovers were! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just that I am waiting and waiting for so many things at the moment- it can be hard to settle when it is like this.


I know exactly what you mean . Nothing moving along and the feeling of going round in circles. Hopefully in a couple of month this will all be behind you and you will be settled somewhere nice and your brother will be well on his way to recovery


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> And what this about 1952 being a good year, yes I agree, but so was 1947 although I am still only 6 1/2. :thumbup:


Exactly what I was thinking! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Kathleendoris said:


> I love a Sunday roast, but we stopped doing it at lunch time many years ago - to be precise, when we reached the point where we could afford a nice bottle of wine to go with it! :wink: A bottle of wine at lunch time pretty much meant that we could not do much else for the rest of the day, and certainly not anything that involved driving, so the main meal was put off until evening, which was when we had it for the rest of the week, anyway. Just for the record, this evening, it was a piece of pork, with crackling, roast and mashed potatoes, carrots, sage and onion stuffing and apple sauce. And gravy, of course! It was good even if I say so myself!


If like me you are chief cook then we are entitled to say it's very good indeed and yours definitely sounds very good


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Cookies , waffles , strawberries , Nutella , not sure what drumstick cake is but the word cake I recognise I ve got my coat on what time do we eat


Drumstick cake is like a frozen icream cake that tastes the a frozen treat we have here called a Drumstick. Cream cheese, frozen whipped topping, peanut butter on a Graham wafer crust topped with crumbs & chocolate syrup. I'll find the recipe if you want it, I know I have posted it before.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Lovely picture you call them moose don't you I call them Elk seen a few when I was growing in Sweden never near any houses though only in forest


Those are moose, elk are a different species, not as big & prettier to look at. I don't like moose roaming around close as they are very dangerous if you hit them when driving, they are so tall they come right into the vehicle & many people are killed or badly injured when they hit them. I'm not sure why the the last 10 years we have more moose in our area, they used to stay farther north where there are much fewer people. They are very good eating, I like moose burger better than beef, much leaner. My son shot an elk this fall while bow hunting, it is as good as beef to eat.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KatyNora and Julie, I hope you both soon have better news of your loved ones. It is hard when there seems nothing that we can do but hope. Julie, you have enough uncertainty in your life anyway, without this. I do hope some of your issues will soon be resolved, so that you have an opportunity to focus on the remaining problems. To be torn in so many directions at once is not good.

Martina, I hope your sister is beginning to recover. What a blessing that you were able to be there at such a difficult time.

And Sam, welcome back! Is it a coincidence that now you are back, everyone is suddenly much chattier?


----------



## iamsam

me too - me too. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'll swing by and pick you up Caren so we can go eat Sunday lunch with Sonja.....


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> I am getting hungry, so I suppose I will warm up the over baked leftover pizza from last night. Then I think I will put macaroni and cheese in the crock pot. DH loves mac & cheese. Then to figure out what to put with it for dinner. Hmmm, maybe cook some chicken to throw in it. Or I could pull some ham from Christmas out of the freezer...


Ham sounds really good with mad/cheese-- add a salad and you're set.


----------



## iamsam

I love chocolate covered coffee beans. what a rush. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've gone with roast parsnips this week along with a roast chicken . I've left mishka(dog ) guarding the kitchen
> 
> I would just like to say thank you for your cups of coffee . Coffee is my favourite drink . Even like coffee flavoured chocolates that I know a lot of people don't like


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ham sounds really good with mad/cheese-- add a salad and you're set.


Someone needs to go shopping for the salad stuff then! Which needs done so M can have salads in his lunch this week. I just started the mac & cheese.


----------



## KatyNora

Swedenme said:


> I had 6 brothers/ sisters too . My mum had 5 and then 7 years later had me followed by my little brother who is at least a foot bigger than me . I did live near both my oldest sister and my oldest brother but sadly my sister died suddenly 2 1/2 years ago and my brother died suddenly last May .


My condolences, Sonja. Our siblings are the people we've known all our life. It's always sad to lose them.


----------



## iamsam

it was cool yesterday - especially out in the wind. today we are having a tropical heat wave - 25°. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I noticed that Sam's weather was colder than us yesterday. Guess the cold front is moving in from the west toward the east. Lots of people here were calling the radio home repair show about their frozen pipes. Thank goodness mine were ok but I did leave a tap trickling in the upstairs bathroom.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm a firm believer that if it is fixed the right way, almost everything can be good. My DH didn't like many veggies until he started eating mine. I later learned his mom cooked them to death, esp bad with broccoli, cauli, etc. I personally don't care for okra or lima beans but do like pickled okra and baby limas in mixed veggies.


Growing up, we had fresh vegetable from the garden which I love, but had canned (Green Giant/not home canned) vegetables for most of the year...I hate almost anything from a can these days. I think even Mom was happier once I started cooking (about age 14) and made frozen vegetables and didn't cook the heck out of them. I wasn't fond of brussel sprouts until I had them roasted and I even like okra in gumbo as long as they're put in fresh at the end and aren't allowed to cook too much (I know that's taking away their job of thickening it, but I do that at the beginning with the flour roux.) DH doesn't like some vegetables, but he's pretty much okay with just ignoring them if he doesn't like them....makes for a happy household. He's also going on the DASH diet with me ... otherwise he'd be looking for the potatoes, bread, pasta, rice, etc. I have the meals all planned out for the week---now I have to get to the store.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Even carrots that I normally loath, are nice when young, and lightly boiled and finished with a quick saute in butter with a smidgeon of sugar.


or, ginger---and I love them roasted.. It brings out the carmelization.


----------



## iamsam

how are you Josephine? someone mentioned your eyes - are you having vision problems - must have been while I was in the spa.

I love roast vegies - but they are also good rubbed in olive oil - a little coarse salt and done on the grill - a whole new taste. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Trying to keep up with you lot is impossible. I was just about to join the bus for Sonjas roast dinner!
> When I roast parsnips, potatoes, carrots and sweet potatoes I parboil them for a few minutes, drain them, add some course sea salt,just a bit, put the lid back on the pan and. Shake it vigorously, then tip into a hot pan that has about a dessert spoonof sunflower oil in, tos s the veg so they get coated and cook in hot oven until golden brown. At Chrnistmas SIL used goose fat instead of oil.
> 
> And what this about 1952 being a good year, yes I agree, but so was 1947 although I am still only 6 1/2. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kathleendoris said:


> I love a Sunday roast, but we stopped doing it at lunch time many years ago - to be precise, when we reached the point where we could afford a nice bottle of wine to go with it! :wink: A bottle of wine at lunch time pretty much meant that we could not do much else for the rest of the day, and certainly not anything that involved driving, so the main meal was put off until evening, which was when we had it for the rest of the week, anyway. Just for the record, this evening, it was a piece of pork, with crackling, roast and mashed potatoes, carrots, sage and onion stuffing and apple sauce. And gravy, of course! It was good even if I say so myself!


Yummm.....that does sound very delicious. I think pork with all the fixings is my DH's favorite meal....and you certainly have all the fixings!


----------



## iamsam

that was a lovely baby set swedenme - I really liked the blue - well done - some well dressed baby is gonna' look happy happy in it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cashmeregma and PurpleFi for taking a look at my picture and leaving a nice comment .


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> I had 6 brothers/ sisters too . My mum had 5 and then 7 years later had me followed by my little brother who is at least a foot bigger than me . I did live near both my oldest sister and my oldest brother but sadly my sister died suddenly 2 1/2 years ago and my brother died suddenly last May .
> 
> Oh no. Sorry to hear this. It is one of the hard things of living, losing those we love. The older I get the smaller my address book gets.
> 
> Cashmeregma
> 
> Sonja, you have really been bombarded by the bad stuff the past few years, I sure hope 2015 brings better things for you & your family.
> Daralene, I feel the same way, every year when I do Christmas cards, I have to scratch out more addresses in my book.


Because almost all of the people in the photos in my spare bedroom have now passed away, my very irreverent friend refers to it as "the dead folks' room" ! :shock: :lol:


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Your welcome, your work is lovely.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: (re Sonja's work)


----------



## iamsam

that looks so good daralene - yummy. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just to show you how suggestable I am, I am still not knitting. Here's what I am doing after our conversation about vegetables. Not roasted but still inspired by our conversation and as I was chopping the veggies and using what I had in kitchen.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> or, ginger---and I love them roasted.. It brings out the carmelization.


Marinated and cooked on the charcoal grill so they get dark in spots. Makes a great side dish or main meal as a carrot dog in a bun with onion, mustard, etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Because almost all of the people in the photos in my spare bedroom have now passed away, my very irreverent friend refers to it as "the dead folks' room" ! :shock: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> that was a lovely baby set swedenme - I really liked the blue - well done - some well dressed baby is gonna' look happy happy in it. --- sam


Thank you Sam . I love knitting baby items some I am keeping hoping at least one grandchild will come along . But the rest I have been giving away . Now I ve mastered 😀knitting in the round I'm hoping to knit some hats for charity I have a couple of balls of yarn that I can use


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> They sound nice I'm going to write this down so I can try when we start to get some baby carrots


They have a proper name in French cuisine- but I have forgotten it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I know exactly what you mean . Nothing moving along and the feeling of going round in circles. Hopefully in a couple of month this will all be behind you and you will be settled somewhere nice and your brother will be well on his way to recovery


That is the future I am trying to cling to.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh no, I am not good at reading patterns I guess. I seem to understand them more once I am under way so sadly, I now realize that I should have done my increases in the toes every other row and I did them every row. Have the feeling that since I won't be wearing these inside shoes, but around the house like slippers, I will be ok this time, but will have to train myself to really read the patterns before starting and trying to understand. Was just rereading to see if it said when to start the heel and realized I had done it wrong. Guess it is a good lesson. May as well do the next set of 2 the same way though since they will be the matching socks to these 2. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> KatyNora and Julie, I hope you both soon have better news of your loved ones. It is hard when there seems nothing that we can do but hope. Julie, you have enough uncertainty in your life anyway, without this. I do hope some of your issues will soon be resolved, so that you have an opportunity to focus on the remaining problems. To be torn in so many directions at once is not good.
> 
> Martina, I hope your sister is beginning to recover. What a blessing that you were able to be there at such a difficult time.
> 
> And Sam, welcome back! Is it a coincidence that now you are back, everyone is suddenly much chattier?


Thanks Chris! It is tough going all this uncertainty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, I'm actually back here to see if you heard anything yet and I will check back again in a while.

Thanks to you and all who enjoyed seeing the improvised Thai, Indian, Chinese soup. I think I will thicken it when DH is home and he can put it over rice. He doesn't seem to like soup as much as a regular meal, but I love soup.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, beautiful baby set, I forgot to comment earlier.
> Gwen, very nice headband.
> Julie, hope you soonn get some news of Alistair.


They look deceptively small but I know they're not!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

oh - 1941 was the very best of years - right on. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Dintoo, congratulations on new DGS.
> SarahChana and Brighteyes,welcome back.
> Sam can relate to whole house. Craft room. Think you'll agree 1941 was a great year.


----------



## iamsam

i can't believe we have topped 50 pages already - guess it is just good to blast out after the holidays - everyone was so busy then. it's so good to hear from everyone. is there a reason we don't hear from jynx? i miss her posts. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> KatyNora and Julie, I hope you both soon have better news of your loved ones. It is hard when there seems nothing that we can do but hope. Julie, you have enough uncertainty in your life anyway, without this. I do hope some of your issues will soon be resolved, so that you have an opportunity to focus on the remaining problems. To be torn in so many directions at once is not good.
> 
> Martina, I hope your sister is beginning to recover. What a blessing that you were able to be there at such a difficult time.
> 
> And Sam, welcome back! Is it a coincidence that now you are back, everyone is suddenly much chattier?


----------



## iamsam

I'm hungry for some good cole slaw. kfc's sounds good. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Someone needs to go shopping for the salad stuff then! Which needs done so M can have salads in his lunch this week. I just started the mac & cheese.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I'm actually back here to see if you heard anything yet and I will check back again in a while.
> 
> Thanks to you and all who enjoyed seeing the improvised Thai, Indian, Chinese soup. I think I will thicken it when DH is home and he can put it over rice. He doesn't seem to like soup as much as a regular meal, but I love soup.


Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


----------



## iamsam

that is good news Julie - prayers continuing. at least that is one worry that has lessened a little. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is good news Julie - prayers continuing. at least that is one worry that has lessened a little. --- sam


That is true, Sam, Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


That is great news Julie


----------



## Gweniepooh

We do that even here in the south. In fact some apartment complexes post signs telling their tenants to do that when we are under a freeze alert. 


Designer1234 said:


> Just a suggestion-* if it is very cold, let your cold water run in a thin stream all the time*. It keeps your pipes from freezing. This is quite common in the Canadian winters. I imagine bonnie might either do it or has heard of it.
> 
> We did it automatically and people around us had frozen pipes but we never did.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yep....headed now to Cashmeregma's......save some for me!


Swedenme said:


> Expect a knock at your door from all the ones who didn't make it to mine in time


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have never tasted parsnips.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Living in the country with neighbors half a mile away, I would play with a couple girls whose father loved boiled parsnips--- UUUUGH!!! In college our teacher taught us to parboil after peeling and removing core, then dip in seasoned flour, then egg, then flour again and fry and THOSE are lovely. Used to raise them and whole family liked them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL...I swear I typed work the gusset.... ROFL again!


tami_ohio said:


> I've never shopped a gusset before, Gwen. Are they easy to find?. :XD: :XD: Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Gweniepooh

On the way Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I have Nutella desert & Drumstick cake in the freezer, so come here for dessert


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a beautiful picture. Could be a card or on a calendar.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, beautiful baby set, I forgot to comment earlier.
> Gwen, very nice headband.
> Julie, hope you soonn get some news of Alistair.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:



> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


How wonderful that he is aware of things and sounds chirpy. A good thing that he likes where he is this time. I do hope there is a way to stop the progression of his BP rising. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Drumstick cake is like a frozen icream cake that tastes the a frozen treat we have here called a Drumstick. Cream cheese, frozen whipped topping, peanut butter on a Graham wafer crust topped with crumbs & chocolate syrup. I'll find the recipe if you want it, I know I have posted it before.


Yes please it sounds delicious


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thankful he made it through the night. Will continue to pray for him so please keep us posted.


KatyNora said:


> Oh my! I've been trying to catch up on the postings since last night, but I'm still pages behind. I started trying to thank each poster, but I think that would put us over 100 pages almost immediately. Please forgive me for taking this shortcut to thank Julie, flyty1n, Miss Pam, Pup lover, Kansas g-ma, Sorlenna, Tami, Daralene, Bonnie, Sandi, Gwen, Betty, Marilyn, Martina, Agnes, Kate, and Sonja for all your kind thoughts, prayers and support for Mick (and this is only through page 35 so far!). It is especially heartening to know that some of you/your loved ones have been through similar crises and have survived. This morning's facebook posting is "status quo," so that's good in my view. I do hope that Alastair and Martina's sister and all our other loved ones are doing better today, too. Thank you again. Now, I'm back to catching up. Love you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I was searching for the desk light to get some more light on these socks and can't believe all I found that I had been looking for recently. Didn't find the desk light but found my KAP bag on the side of the couch and there were a bunch of new needles I had bought for the course with Kehinkle and the sheet of instructions and can you believe, a partial sock with on a long needle for magic loop. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now that I'm just starting to understand socks, I can probably do this even though there is no pattern with it. I can do Darowil's magic loops socks. Strange though as I don't ever even remember starting this sock. Talk about CRAFT.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am soon excited!!!!!!! Just tracked my Karbonz needles I ordered and the tracker thingy said they had been delivered. WHAT! I checked the mail yesterday and nooooo....they were not delivered. On a whim I went out to the mailbox (no we do NOT have Sunday delivery) and they were THERE!!!!! I switched the socks over to them and O.M.G! I have never had needles with such sharp points and they are the lightest needles I've ever had in my hand. I think I'm in love!

Had to post immediately! Back to catch up now.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

KatyNora, So glad to hear that Mick is still here and fighting along with the doctors. I know how serious this is and pray they can stop it. Sadly, it was probably picked up in the hospital.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL...I swear I typed work the gusset.... ROFL again!


And surely you know, by now, that we will usually read what you meant, not what you typed!! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I am soon excited!!!!!!! Just tracked my Karbonz needles I ordered and the tracker thingy said they had been delivered. WHAT! I checked the mail yesterday and nooooo....they were not delivered. On a whim I went out to the mailbox (no we do NOT have Sunday delivery) and they were THERE!!!!! I switched the socks over to them and O.M.G! I have never had needles with such sharp points and they are the lightest needles I've ever had in my hand. I think I'm in love!
> 
> Had to post immediately! Back to catch up now.....


Turns out that Karbonz are what I purchased for Kehinkle's workshop at KAP and I say the same. Quite wonderful. One of the needles I'm using for the socks is Karbonz.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


At least it is a good sign that he is able to talk to you. Let us hope that the doctors can get him back to a stable condition. It is good that he is cooperating.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep....headed now to Cashmeregma's......save some for me!


I have 3 extra bedrooms and a hide-a-bed in the family room and lots of couches.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam....that isn't cool....that's down right FRIGID! ROFLMAO


thewren said:


> it was cool yesterday - especially out in the wind. today we are having a tropical heat wave - 25°. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, How I would love to see that. I know they are dangerous though, so from inside the house looking out is fine. Such a beautiful landscape.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam....that isn't cool....that's down right FRIGID! ROFLMAO


Yesterday they had Defiance, OH listed as 1F.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Breathing a small sigh of relief for you Julie. Hope and pray further updates are positive. Will continue to hold him in prayer.


Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I am concerned about DH. He drove from San Diego to LA today in rain and at times visibility was bad. He said it wasn't fog but the downpour. He will be driving back to San Diego at night. I hope and pray visibility will be ok and not foggy. I told him to leave from LA even if he has to buy a new ticket but he says he will be fine and wants to get his clothes, which are at the hotel. It hardly ever rains out there and it had to be the day he is driving.


----------



## iamsam

they are great raw and well as turnips. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have never tasted parsnips.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Back to knitting again. I see that occasionally I get fancy with taking the yarn to the back of the needle and then when knitting end up with an extra stitch. I know now what I am doing and will try not to do it any more. :roll:

I'm watching Blanche Fury, so no subtitles to deal with.


----------



## Swedenme

Well I truly know that pride comes before a fall .I was so pleased with my little self Knitting in the round -easy , magic loop what's all the fuss knitting socks in the round no problem well I have just spent the best part of good hour pulling out about a third of what I've done because I decided to tinker with a stitch that I didn't like . Why didn't I just leave well alone no one would have noticed it but me . I'm putting it down for the night . Start again tomorrow


----------



## iamsam

don't you ever get that cold gwen - that would be lovely. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam....that isn't cool....that's down right FRIGID! ROFLMAO


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Well I truly know that pride comes before a fall .I was so pleased with my little self Knitting in the round -easy , magic loop what's all the fuss knitting socks in the round no problem well I have just spent the best part of good hour pulling out about a third of what I've done because I decided to tinker with a stitch that I didn't like . Why didn't I just leave well alone no one would have noticed it but me . I'm putting it down for the night . Start again tomorrow


  That's no fun. Yes, take a break and start anew tomorrow. I do that too. Did it last night in fact when I found the dropped stitch.


----------



## iamsam

sending positive energy out to him to help him drive safely through the rain. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I am concerned about DH. He drove from San Diego to LA today in rain and at times visibility was bad. He said it wasn't fog but the downpour. He will be driving back to San Diego at night. I hope and pray visibility will be ok and not foggy. I told him to leave from LA even if he has to buy a new ticket but he says he will be fine and wants to get his clothes, which are at the hotel. It hardly ever rains out there and it had to be the day he is driving.


----------



## iamsam

we have all been there and done that swedenme. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I truly know that pride comes before a fall .I was so pleased with my little self Knitting in the round -easy , magic loop what's all the fuss knitting socks in the round no problem well I have just spent the best part of good hour pulling out about a third of what I've done because I decided to tinker with a stitch that I didn't like . Why didn't I just leave well alone no one would have noticed it but me . I'm putting it down for the night . Start again tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will pray for traveling mercies for your DH.


Cashmeregma said:


> I am concerned about DH. He drove from San Diego to LA today in rain and at times visibility was bad. He said it wasn't fog but the downpour. He will be driving back to San Diego at night. I hope and pray visibility will be ok and not foggy. I told him to leave from LA even if he has to buy a new ticket but he says he will be fine and wants to get his clothes, which are at the hotel. It hardly ever rains out there and it had to be the day he is driving.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is so rare that we ever have temps quite that cold. I don't ever remember it being below zero and it is rare to be even in the teens. We have had a few days this year in the teens (not even counting the wind chill factor) but then last winter and what appears this year also there are some exceptions. Marianne is in the mountains about an hour north of me and they have it more often like that but still not nearly as cold as so many of you folks have it.


thewren said:


> don't you ever get that cold gwen - that would be lovely. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

If you have more rounded toe section versus a long toe section on your foot, then these may fit .. a gradual increase (every other row) will give you a longer tapered toe section. And, with toe up on Magic Loop (or two circulars), you should be able to try them on as you go.



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I am not good at reading patterns I guess. I seem to understand them more once I am under way so sadly, I now realize that I should have done my increases in the toes every other row and I did them every row. Have the feeling that since I won't be wearing these inside shoes, but around the house like slippers, I will be ok this time, but will have to train myself to really read the patterns before starting and trying to understand. Was just rereading to see if it said when to start the heel and realized I had done it wrong. Guess it is a good lesson. May as well do the next set of 2 the same way though since they will be the matching socks to these 2. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Because almost all of the people in the photos in my spare bedroom have now passed away, my very irreverent friend refers to it as "the dead folks' room" ! :shock: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: What a smart a--! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've heard from her and she's still very busy getting her Mom settled in the nursing home and dealing with selling the house, etc. She sends her love and will be back when she's feeling more relaxed.



thewren said:


> i can't believe we have topped 50 pages already - guess it is just good to blast out after the holidays - everyone was so busy then. it's so good to hear from everyone. is there a reason we don't hear from jynx? i miss her posts. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


That sounds promising especially since his speech doesn't seem to be impaired by the stroke...prayers for small victories. Hope they are able to get him stabilized quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> And surely you know, by now, that we will usually read what you meant, not what you typed!! LOL


Except when I just can't resist teasing!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I am concerned about DH. He drove from San Diego to LA today in rain and at times visibility was bad. He said it wasn't fog but the downpour. He will be driving back to San Diego at night. I hope and pray visibility will be ok and not foggy. I told him to leave from LA even if he has to buy a new ticket but he says he will be fine and wants to get his clothes, which are at the hotel. It hardly ever rains out there and it had to be the day he is driving.


Prayers for safe travels for him


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I'm hungry for some good cole slaw. kfc's sounds good. --- sam


My DH says he thinks they have changed something in the recipe & it's not as good as it used to be. My thoughts are they were trying to make it more healthy & took away some of the taste.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh tease away.....I most definitely can laugh at myself; does the soul good!


tami_ohio said:


> Except when I just can't resist teasing!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Well I truly know that pride comes before a fall .I was so pleased with my little self Knitting in the round -easy , magic loop what's all the fuss knitting socks in the round no problem well I have just spent the best part of good hour pulling out about a third of what I've done because I decided to tinker with a stitch that I didn't like . Why didn't I just leave well alone no one would have noticed it but me . I'm putting it down for the night . Start again tomorrow


No fun. Been there done that. Good that you are putting it down for a bit


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


So pleased that you managed to actually speak to him Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh tease away.....I most definitely can laugh at myself; does the soul good!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: What a smart a--! :lol:


Just as well she's a good friend!


----------



## flyty1n

Gweniepooh said:


> I am soon excited!!!!!!! Just tracked my Karbonz needles I ordered and the tracker thingy said they had been delivered. WHAT! I checked the mail yesterday and nooooo....they were not delivered. On a whim I went out to the mailbox (no we do NOT have Sunday delivery) and they were THERE!!!!! I switched the socks over to them and O.M.G! I have never had needles with such sharp points and they are the lightest needles I've ever had in my hand. I think I'm in love!
> 
> I have them as well and really love them for tiny work. I am so glad that you are enjoying them.
> Prayers for all continue..have we heard anything more about how Mick is doing? So happy that Alistair was able to talk with Julie. Prayers continue.
> Another beautiful "spring" day here..we need more snow for sure but the weather is wonderful. Went to church wearing only a light spring coat and could have gone in just a sweater.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Yes please it sounds delicious


Do you have Cool Whip over there, it's like frozen whipped cream. I dig out the recipe later tonight.


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to add to the prayers requested list- but my brother Alastair is in Hospital again- his BP went so high he had a stroke- immediate family only allowed to visit.


So sorry to hear this, Julie. He is in my prayers now, let us know how he gets on. Love to you, Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

Kansas g-ma said:


> KatyNora, prayers coming your way and for your nephew and all the family. This is a tough one.


Prayers from me too, KatyNora, for you & all the family as well as your nephew. Tessa.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have Cool Whip over there, it's like frozen whipped cream. I dig out the recipe later tonight.


I don't think so I haven't seen any but I haven't looked either I know you can freeze some fresh creams though


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> I don't think so I haven't seen any but I haven't looked either I know you can freeze some fresh creams though


That would be the only ingredient in my cake you might have trouble finding but could probably buy a pint of whipping cream & whip & add a litte sugar it to use in the recipe


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you see Swedenme's post:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311133-1.html


Oh my how wonderfully done, thank you for poting the link. :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren

Well hello Tessa!! so good to see you on kTP. How are you and yours doing?


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That is great news Julie


Thanks, Sonja!


----------



## pacer

Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful that he is aware of things and sounds chirpy. A good thing that he likes where he is this time. I do hope there is a way to stop the progression of his BP rising. Thanks for letting us know.


No trouble Daralene- it is not right to ask the prayer warriors for support and then fail to keep people up with the picture. In my opinion, at least.
I am glad I will be busy tomorrow organising my shopping, Wednesday I think the counsellor is due for her last visit, then Thursday I have the appointment at the Ministry- looks like being another busy week! Glad I am able to take today quietly.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Yesterday they had Defiance, OH listed as 1F.


We had a couple days were it was 0 but with the wind it was -42, you froze just thinking about opening the door :shock: :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> At least it is a good sign that he is able to talk to you. Let us hope that the doctors can get him back to a stable condition. It is good that he is cooperating.


It often is the problem that he is so head strong- but on the other hand he has needed to be with all his allergies.


----------



## PurpleFi

Jule, so glad you were able to talk to yourbrother. Hope he fontinues to make good progress.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Breathing a small sigh of relief for you Julie. Hope and pray further updates are positive. Will continue to hold him in prayer.


Thanks Gwen!

So glad you like your new needles! Good thing you double checked your mailbox!


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


Oh my Kiki looks so life like! What a wonderful job Mathew :thumbup: it is nice to be able to see how the drawings have improved. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


I know you're relieved, Julie. Will still keep Alistair in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

KatyNora, thinking of you and your fsmily.xx


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I am concerned about DH. He drove from San Diego to LA today in rain and at times visibility was bad. He said it wasn't fog but the downpour. He will be driving back to San Diego at night. I hope and pray visibility will be ok and not foggy. I told him to leave from LA even if he has to buy a new ticket but he says he will be fine and wants to get his clothes, which are at the hotel. It hardly ever rains out there and it had to be the day he is driving.


Try to keep thinking on the positive, Daralene. I do understand your nervousness.


----------



## PurpleFi

Matthew, lovely picture. I just love your cat drzwings x


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> we have all been there and done that swedenme. --- sam


Indeed we have- including those of us who started -like me at 6 or younger!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds promising especially since his speech doesn't seem to be impaired by the stroke...prayers for small victories. Hope they are able to get him stabilized quickly.


Thanks Rookie! He said they are calling it a mini stroke.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> So pleased that you managed to actually speak to him Julie.


They are quite good at getting the phone to people! It certainly was good to talk.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> I have 3 extra bedrooms and a hide-a-bed in the family room and lots of couches.


Mini KAP at your place :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> So sorry to hear this, Julie. He is in my prayers now, let us know how he gets on. Love to you, Tessa


Thanks Tessa- good to see you 'back at the table' hopefully for longer than you've been able lately!


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


That is lovely. I know Kiki's owner was tickled with it.
Have you heard how Bella and her family are doing in this bad weather?
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


That is lovely! Because she had been asking, too- glad Matthew was able to do this for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Jule, so glad you were able to talk to yourbrother. Hope he fontinues to make good progress.


Thanks Purple- there is a lot of us down here hoping so too!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I know you're relieved, Julie. Will still keep Alistair in my prayers.
> Junek


Thanks , June!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very nicely done!!



pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Mini KAP at your place :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'm in for that :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Love you Betty and missed you so much. I'm glad you're feeling better and getting out of the house...


Bulldog said:


> Hello Dear Hearts,
> 
> SANDI!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so thrilled you are back. I have missed you so very much and am glad to hear Alan is having more good days. Sounds like Lucky showed up by divine appointment. She will be good for you and Alan. There are studies which have proven the value of Pets regarding out health. Welcome Home, Sweetie.
> 
> I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Spider - It's so nice to be back. And extra thanks for the emails while I was away - you helped keep me sane!!!! Much Love- AZ
And Yea for the win!!!!!



Spider said:


> What a chatty group today.
> Just crawled into bed from a day of college championship football. What a day and what a game. College friends together and great food and a really close tough game and we won by two points. Our college just won their national championship for their division for 4years in a row. They just broke a record. Not bad for a college in Fargo, N. Dak.,USA. 17,000 fans came from all over the United States and Hawaii to attend the game in Frisco, Texas and we were in Fargo watching the game.
> I was so nervous during the game I crocheted through the whole thing and so did my girlfriend.
> Betty thank you for reminding me of something I know I should be doing. When that one person at work gets to me, just prey for her and go on.
> Sam glad you are getting stronger.
> All who are unwell, please rest up. Everyone with worries and troubles know you are all in my thoughts. And as I read your concerns I send a preyer for you, as you all have done for me.
> Sandi, so glad you are with us again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie! He said they are calling it a mini stroke.


I guess if you have a stroke, then a mini one is the way to go...I believe there is also medical intervention that can be taken when getting to them early in the situation...let's hope that all the stars are aligned for his not having any lingering issues and that the Drs. get a process (internal computer!) to keep the BP down.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good to see you Marilyn - I hope you are feeling perky these days!!!


Railyn said:


> Add my thoughts, prayers and best wishes too.
> Marilyn


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> Mini KAP at your place :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'm in -- what should I bring?


----------



## AZ Sticks

I wanted you to know that you and your DS are in my heart Martina -


martina said:


> KatyNora and Julie, your loved ones are in my prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Agnes - I hope you and your family are doing well!!!!


agnescr said:


> Nice to see you back and what a lovely kitty


----------



## AZ Sticks

Big hugs Sugar!!! Thanks for keeping us up on pics of that darling Serena while I was tied up here - Alan enjoys seeing how she is growing as much as I do!!!


sugarsugar said:


> YAY ! Great to see you back on here Sandi.  I am so glad that Alan is doing well.... hope you get some time for you also.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Please tell Matthew that the drawing is simply amazing. He just keeps getting better and better.


pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie! He said they are calling it a mini stroke.


Sending healing hugs to you and your brother. My iPad is being picky this evening not letting my type what I want to. Even a mini stroke is serious and scary.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I am concerned about DH. He drove from San Diego to LA today in rain and at times visibility was bad. He said it wasn't fog but the downpour. He will be driving back to San Diego at night. I hope and pray visibility will be ok and not foggy. I told him to leave from LA even if he has to buy a new ticket but he says he will be fine and wants to get his clothes, which are at the hotel. It hardly ever rains out there and it had to be the day he is driving.


Bring calming thoughts to you and your DH. I am sure he will be OK. I know how easy it is to worry while our loved ones are driving I bad weather. Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> they are great raw and well as turnips. --- sam


The teens have eaten nearly every vegetable there is raw. They did that for a couple weeks while learning how they tasted without anything added to them. They have broadened their out look on food emensly.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I have never tasted parsnips.


They are delicious even raw they are good. I make them with mashed potatoes sometimes. Roasting them brings out the sweetness like carrots. The grandkids think they are white carrots :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> They are delicious even raw they are good. I make them with mashed potatoes sometimes. Roasting them brings out the sweetness like carrots. The grandkids think they are white carrots :XD:


They had some multi-color carrots at the produce store...the yellow, white and orange ones were just fine---but purple carrots just didn't seem right. I'm not a fan of the purple cauliflower either...guess I do eat with my eyes.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I am not good at reading patterns I guess. I seem to understand them more once I am under way so sadly, I now realize that I should have done my increases in the toes every other row and I did them every row. Have the feeling that since I won't be wearing these inside shoes, but around the house like slippers, I will be ok this time, but will have to train myself to really read the patterns before starting and trying to understand. Was just rereading to see if it said when to start the heel and realized I had done it wrong. Guess it is a good lesson. May as well do the next set of 2 the same way though since they will be the matching socks to these 2. :roll:


I must read my patterns several times even during knitting of it is new to me. I knit mittens I know tha pattern so well I am sure I can knit it in my sleep. While I was under the weather I had to read the pattern so many times and I still haven't finished the mitts.  :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll have to give them a try. Also have only seen orange carrots...never purple, white, or yellow. Wonder if that is a regional issue with the variety.


NanaCaren said:


> They are delicious even raw they are good. I make them with mashed potatoes sometimes. Roasting them brings out the sweetness like carrots. The grandkids think they are white carrots :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll have to give them a try. Also have only seen orange carrots...never purple, white, or yellow. Wonder if that is a regional issue with the variety.


The courted carrots all have sutile differences in flavor. The parsnip rally doesn't taste like a carrot so much but the shape is believable eith the grandchildren.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> That is lovely! Because she had been asking, too- glad Matthew was able to do this for her.


He told her she had to wait a few weeks to get the picture so we could make cards from it. After we get it back from the printers, we will be getting it professionally framed before he gives it to her. Matthew and his brother took 4 items to be framed since they found an awesome framing sale. Matthew wanted to frame Shirley's Christmas card and a special postcard that he received from TNS for Christmas. He has truly treasured the Christmas card exchange this year. My son could not wait for the lady to see the drawing today. As soon as he saw her, he told her the drawing was done. She did not hear him because he is pretty quiet so he walked over to her and showed her the drawing. She was thrilled.


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> That is lovely. I know Kiki's owner was tickled with it.
> Have you heard how Bella and her family are doing in this bad weather?
> Junek


I read a lengthy post from Bella's mother before getting online with KTP. As this has been a bad season for flu and colds this has not been good for Bella and Faith who have been sick for a while now. The girls have tried several antibiotics to fight this crud but things are not going well. It is amazing hearing the family's attitude and viewpoint to these ongoing struggles. They choose to find joy and peace in each day and situation. When the kids are doing alright, they try to take advantage of the moment and do things with the family. Currently they are restricting their exposure to people and places to keep as much of the bad germs out of the house. The home nurse has chosen to move on and do other things so they currently don't have anyone to help. Bella needed antibiotic shots at home which was helpful to have the home nurse. For now, the family is doing things on their own while a new nurse is found for their needs. I will need to check in on them soon.

I am very tired so heading to bed. It is snowing again and I need to allow extra time to drive to work tomorrow. I think we are to expect at least 3 inches of snow tonight. They finally opened the highway today from Friday's massive accident but that stretch of highway is in poor condition. I won't have to go that far on the highway though.


----------



## Dintoo

Hi again everyone. Thanks for all your kind words about my grandson. Went to visit him this afternoon. He's such a cutie pie!. The oldest brother (almost 5) really likes the baby and tried to help me when I gave him to DD to hold. He put his hand on the baby's back and walked with me over to DD. So cute. The middle boy (2 1/2) isn't too pleased with his brother. He'll come around in time, I'm sure. 
Have been praying for Julie's brother and Mick. Our God is a God of miracles. I'm also,praying for peace in these situations. 
Bonnie, I loved your picture of the moose. Reminds me of living in Newfoundland. We had moose in our backyard all the time--eating my apple and plum trees and all sorts of other bushes. One year a big old moose ate all my yellow tulips. He left all the other colours alone, just ate the yellow ones. I wasn't pleased, but wasn't prepared to argue with him. He was huge. 
Read up to page 54, so must finish catching up. Good night all.


----------



## Dintoo

Me again. Forgot to ask for prayers for my nephew, Bruce. He had prostate surgery for cancer 2 years ago and it is back with a vengence. He recently had chemo treatments--very strong dose, and it really hit him hard. The latest report from the Dr. said the cancer is still there and is spreading. The Dr. offered him more chemo, but Bruce said it was to difficult, so there is nothing else they can do for him. He will be moving back to his home in Nfld, basically to die, I guess. Would apppreciate your prayers and good thoughts. Thanks. Jinny


----------



## jheiens

tami_ohio said:


> And so was 1959!


1959 was a great year, but ladies I was checking out colleges and getting ready for SAT test and such for graduation in '61.

Y'all are really making me feel old enough to have mother to most of you. And I didn't have my first child until 1968. SHEESH!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess if you have a stroke, then a mini one is the way to go...I believe there is also medical intervention that can be taken when getting to them early in the situation...let's hope that all the stars are aligned for his not having any lingering issues and that the Drs. get a process (internal computer!) to keep the BP down.


Well he is well on the way to the Internal Computer- they are already inserted in his forearms! He was telling me something I did not know before that the arteries of the Brain are more rigid which is why they tend to burst under pressure. Such a complex thing, the body, and especially the Brain.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing hugs to you and your brother. My iPad is being picky this evening not letting my type what I want to. Even a mini stroke is serious and scary.


I am certainly not making light of his condition! Thanks for the hugs, Caren. How is your Mom? Coping, I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> He told her she had to wait a few weeks to get the picture so we could make cards from it. After we get it back from the printers, we will be getting it professionally framed before he gives it to her. Matthew and his brother took 4 items to be framed since they found an awesome framing sale. Matthew wanted to frame Shirley's Christmas card and a special postcard that he received from TNS for Christmas. He has truly treasured the Christmas card exchange this year. My son could not wait for the lady to see the drawing today. As soon as he saw her, he told her the drawing was done. She did not hear him because he is pretty quiet so he walked over to her and showed her the drawing. She was thrilled.


Matthew must be pretty happy too- when his drawings are so well received!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I read a lengthy post from Bella's mother before getting online with KTP. As this has been a bad season for flu and colds this has not been good for Bella and Faith who have been sick for a while now. The girls have tried several antibiotics to fight this crud but things are not going well. It is amazing hearing the family's attitude and viewpoint to these ongoing struggles. They choose to find joy and peace in each day and situation. When the kids are doing alright, they try to take advantage of the moment and do things with the family. Currently they are restricting their exposure to people and places to keep as much of the bad germs out of the house. The home nurse has chosen to move on and do other things so they currently don't have anyone to help. Bella needed antibiotic shots at home which was helpful to have the home nurse. For now, the family is doing things on their own while a new nurse is found for their needs. I will need to check in on them soon.
> 
> I am very tired so heading to bed. It is snowing again and I need to allow extra time to drive to work tomorrow. I think we are to expect at least 3 inches of snow tonight. They finally opened the highway today from Friday's massive accident but that stretch of highway is in poor condition. I won't have to go that far on the highway though.


Relieved to hear that.

It is quite amazing how Bella and Faith and their family persevere under such odds. Here's hoping the nurse can be replaced soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dintoo said:


> Hi again everyone. Thanks for all your kind words about my grandson. Went to visit him this afternoon. He's such a cutie pie!. The oldest brother (almost 5) really likes the baby and tried to help me when I gave him to DD to hold. He put his hand on the baby's back and walked with me over to DD. So cute. The middle boy (2 1/2) isn't too pleased with his brother. He'll come around in time, I'm sure.
> Have been praying for Julie's brother and Mick. Our God is a God of miracles. I'm also,praying for peace in these situations.
> Bonnie, I loved your picture of the moose. Reminds me of living in Newfoundland. We had moose in our backyard all the time--eating my apple and plum trees and all sorts of other bushes. One year a big old moose ate all my yellow tulips. He left all the other colours alone, just ate the yellow ones. I wasn't pleased, but wasn't prepared to argue with him. He was huge.
> Read up to page 54, so must finish catching up. Good night all.


That is kind of you, Jinny.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dintoo said:


> Me again. Forgot to ask for prayers for my nephew, Bruce. He had prostate surgery for cancer 2 years ago and it is back with a vengence. He recently had chemo treatments--very strong dose, and it really hit him hard. The latest report from the Dr. said the cancer is still there and is spreading. The Dr. offered him more chemo, but Bruce said it was to difficult, so there is nothing else they can do for him. He will be moving back to his home in Nfld, basically to die, I guess. Would apppreciate your prayers and good thoughts. Thanks. Jinny


That is so hard. I think you are more sensible about pain relief in the US than we are- hoping for the best there can be in the circumstances.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie) We only have her & step-dads youngest brothers wife left in the older generation said:


> Bonnie, honey, some of us are the ''old ones''--the most senior members of our families and siblings.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> Yesterday they had Defiance, OH listed as 1F.


Daralene, we were -4F or more Friday morning here in Bristolville, OH. Tim and the other students have not been to school since Tuesday. Shortly after class that day, this all broke loose here again.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very sad...sending prayers and hugs. As many victories as we hear over cancer, there is the sad realization that this is not generally the case. It takes a very brave man to do what he's doing---praying for his peace and comfort.



Dintoo said:


> Me again. Forgot to ask for prayers for my nephew, Bruce. He had prostate surgery for cancer 2 years ago and it is back with a vengence. He recently had chemo treatments--very strong dose, and it really hit him hard. The latest report from the Dr. said the cancer is still there and is spreading. The Dr. offered him more chemo, but Bruce said it was to difficult, so there is nothing else they can do for him. He will be moving back to his home in Nfld, basically to die, I guess. Would apppreciate your prayers and good thoughts. Thanks. Jinny


----------



## budasha

tami ohio

Your Chicken Lombardy sounds so good. I'm going to try this very soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, honey, some of us are the ''old ones''--the most senior members of our families and siblings.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We are among the oldest in my DH's family...his parents and all of their generation have passed away. There are some older cousins...but not by much. It's a daunting thought.


----------



## sassafras123

Jenny, prayers for your nephew Bruce.
Julie, yeah, so glad you got to talk with Alistair.
Matthew, fantastic job on Kiki, love the stalking pose.
Having trouble reading chart for wheel part of fair isle team. Finally resorted to writing out first few rounds so I can begin to understand decreases. It's working, but I'm tired so quitting while I'm ahead.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

We've had a couple days of pretty decent weather(for time of year) but headed into cold tomorrow and next day. At least tomorrow won't be so cold I can't walk but the next 2 probably will. 

There were 2 rows on my shawl directions that just didn't sound right, I have puzzled over them for a week or more. Did the first last night, was done right but didn't look good so took it out today. Finally figured out how to do it so it will look right and work with the rows that follow, which feels really good. I've also got the bear cowl to the finishing point. Hooray. Tomorrow I start the raccoon one. Be glad when I get these done-- the big needles hurt my hands. If I had realized it when doing the first, would never have said I'd do the others! Just can't work on them all the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> They had some multi-color carrots at the produce store...the yellow, white and orange ones were just fine---but purple carrots just didn't seem right. I'm not a fan of the purple cauliflower either...guess I do eat with my eyes.


I grew some of the purple carrots one year, thought they would look pretty in salads but they didn't taste as nice as fresh regular carrots. Doesn't the purple cauliflower turn white/pale green when cooked? I have eaten it but only raw.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Matthew must be pretty happy too- when his drawings are so well received!


======================
Shirley here:
I am extremely honored that Matthew is framing my Christmas card! It is one of the nicest things I can possibly imagine. It has given me a big lift and makes me feel so much better. Please tell Matthew I am sorry I haven't been able to answer your pm, but have been quite sick. I am starting to feel better and we will get back to our conversation.

I have his beautiful deer on my desk top and look at it every day. Happy New Years to him, and I am so impressed with his talent and his wonderful eye for perspective and shape. His deer looks as if it can walk across the page.

I hope to be back to normal in the next week or two and will happily have a 'conversation with him' about art. He doesn't need much help but it is always good to get a tip or two.

Happy New Year to all of you and your family, Matthew!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll have to give them a try. Also have only seen orange carrots...never purple, white, or yellow. Wonder if that is a regional issue with the variety.


My seed catalogue had a package for sale with all colors in one.

http://www.ttseeds.com/PHP/home.php

I'm not sure why the link doesn't t take you there but if you search Rainbow mixed carrots, a photo comes up.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, honey, some of us are the ''old ones''--the most senior members of our families and siblings.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: :thumbup: & I'm sure your family is so happy you are still around. I miss the " old ones" in my family.


----------



## budasha

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Kate  Thank you so much for the start of this week- and I was so sorry to hear about your accident- Alan says you should have started the wine early and you would have been so relaxed that you wouldnt have hurt yourself when you fell!!! I hope that you heal quickly and take advantage of your enforced sitting to knit something pretty!!! Thanks to Darowil for the summaries  I have been depending on them to keep me up to date. And thanks to others for the messages and calls to keep me in the loop and check up on us!!! Great news that Sam and Shirley are on the mend  this is such a difficult time of year to be sick and I know that many of you have been fighting colds and the crud so Im sending a mass healing wish to everyone and everyones friends and family!!!! My sympathies to those with losses and fingers crossed for those with up coming medical events, moves and just general trials of life. Alan and I have been well and busy  he certainly is having more good days than bad and that makes for busy days for me. He has been trying to get caught up with chores and household/yard projects and while the spirit is willing. He runs out of steam and occasionally brains.. Its a good thing I have enough for both of us at the moment.. but, Im not getting any younger either!!! I saw that Julie mentioned our new kitten  I will post a picture so you can all ooh and awww! The little bugger is one of the reasons for some of the projects. Alan first had to build him an outside house. Then when we had our snow storm on New Years Eve (I will post those pics too) he had to install a cat door to the shop.. now that Damn Lucky Cat is in the house 90% of the time Alan is starting a 3 level cat tree.. I dont know who is luckier, the kitten or me!! Ive missed you all so very much and Im really looking forward to keeping up and being here for all of you the way you have been for me all this time. I see lots of new names and Im looking forward to getting to know our new ktpers. I am going to finish this and get it posted so I can officially say I am back!!!! Luv-AZ


What a cutie pie your kitty is! I'm so glad to read that you and Alan are doing fine. I did hear the news about snow in Arizona and thought wow, you didn't deserve that. We've had more than our share and are expecting more tonight. I think I've gotten more snow since I moved to the Niagara area than where I lived before...even though it was further north.

I'm more or less settled. The basement is still full of boxes but I'm getting there. I've finally got an appointment with a new doctor tomorrow. I will find out whether he accepts me as a patient or not. That's a strange feeling. I've also got an appointment with the local hospital for my 6 month CT scan which means I don't have a 2-2-1/2 hour drive each time I have to go. It's only 5 minutes from where I live. Sometimes there are benefits to moving.

I'm sorry to read that there are so many of you under the weather. It's so difficult not to pick up the crud when we're out and about every day. And, as we get older, it's more difficult to get over a cold or the flu.

My SIL invited me to attend a church lunch today. I just couldn't get warm in the hall. The meal was very good except that our table was the last to be served and I think they forgot about us. The food was cold. I watched as others were being served and I could see the steam coming off the food. I was so envious. By the time I got home I was absolutely chilled to the bone. It took a couple of hours at home before I thawed out. But I've been sitting here trying to catch up. Finally got through last week's TP but still only into this week's by a few pages. Will shut up for now and continue reading.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, I'm glad to hear Alistairs stroke was a" mini", hopefully they will get his BP controled & will have no lasting affects.
Daralene, hope you DH had safe travels, always a worry when the roads & weather are bad.
Pacer, Matthews cat is great, I too have is deer pinned up on the bulletin board in my craft room.
Thanks for the update on Bella, poor little one to have so many problems. 
Dintoo, your poor nephew, cancer is such a terrible disease. I hope he will find some treatment to at least keep him comfortable. It seems when prostate cancer shows up when they are young, it is more aggressive, sometimes I think the doctors don't look for it until it is too late because they don't test until men are older. If itis caught early there are treatments that have good results. I know several who have had Brachytherapy-radioactive beads implanted around the tumor,it has much less side effects than the other treatments but can only be done early.


----------



## budasha

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'll turn 78 in late March.


I'll be 78 in August. :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, beautiful baby set, I forgot to comment earlier.
> Gwen, very nice headband.
> Julie, hope you soonn get some news of Alistair.


Oh Bonnie- Mooses!


----------



## budasha

Congratulations on the arrival of your new grandson. He's a big boy!



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile, but wanted to share my news. My DIL gave birth to her third little boy Friday at 1:30 AM. His name is Owen. He weighed 10 pounds 3 ounces, the biggest of the three. Because of the weather (blowing snow, whiteout conditions, snow-covered roads and cold temps.) we haven't seen him yet, but plan to go on Sunday afternoon. It's only about a 40 minute drive, and I think the weather is supposed to be better. My son sent the first picture at 1:45 on Friday.
> The opening of the tea party was very informative. I find it hard to keep up with everyone so that was very helpful.
> My DD has successsfully completed her first semester of her coollege course and really enjoyed it. Just wish she didn't have to drive to Orillia (40 min.) every day in this bad weather. Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015. Jinny


----------



## AZ Sticks

KatyNora said:


> Oh my! I've been trying to catch up on the postings since last night, but I'm still pages behind. I started trying to thank each poster, but I think that would put us over 100 pages almost immediately. Please forgive me for taking this shortcut to thank Julie, flyty1n, Miss Pam, Pup lover, Kansas g-ma, Sorlenna, Tami, Daralene, Bonnie, Sandi, Gwen, Betty, Marilyn, Martina, Agnes, Kate, and Sonja for all your kind thoughts, prayers and support for Mick (and this is only through page 35 so far!). It is especially heartening to know that some of you/your loved ones have been through similar crises and have survived. This morning's facebook posting is "status quo," so that's good in my view. I do hope that Alastair and Martina's sister and all our other loved ones are doing better today, too. Thank you again. Now, I'm back to catching up. Love you all.


 love you back Katy!


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie & Sam, LOVED the NASA space video. Fascinating. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love things like this, just can't keep up with all my emails I get so appreciate you showing us.


Chris Hadfield, the astronaut is a Canadian and we are very very proud of him. He was at the Calgary Stampede last summer and does a lot of speaking to school children. He sang and spoke a lot while they were in space.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> I think my whole house has turned into my craft room. --- sam


Sam, glad to see you back. Hope you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## budasha

tami_ohio said:


> And I do! Have I told the story of how long we've been together?
> 
> We met his senior year in high school, in choir. (I still can't sing for beans!) We knew each other for 6 months before we started dating. We dated 8 years and 3 days before we got married, 3 days after my birthday. We have been married for 32 years, 33 years come May 1. Guess I'm gonna keep him! He spoils me rotten! And every once in a while, he will make a comment that tells me just how much he still loves me. Just something that is totally unexpected at the time!


He sure is a keeper


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> No I haven't. I did send her an email but got no response.


And I've been wondering about 5dpns. Since I haven't been on for so long, I wondered if she has been and if not, has anyone heard from her?


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> Because almost all of the people in the photos in my spare bedroom have now passed away, my very irreverent friend refers to it as "the dead folks' room" ! :shock: :lol:


Kate I have to tell you... I think I would get along great with your friend.. I personally think that this is hysterical!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sonja, here is the recipe.

Drumstick cake.

2 cups graham wafer crumbs
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup melted butter.
Melt butter & peanut butter, mix with crumbs - reserve 1/4 cup to sprinkle on top & press the rest into a 9 X13 pan. Bake at 350 for 5 minutes. Cool.

Filling
8 (250 gm)ounces cream cheese
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup peanut butter
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
I large tub (1 liter) Cool whip - frozen whipped topping.

Beat chees, sugar & peanut butter until smooth, add eggs & beat, add vanilla, blend in whipped topping. Spread on top of crust. Sprinkle with reserved crumbs. Drizzle with chocolate syrup or ice cream topping. I use the syrup for making chocolate milk. Freeze. Take out of freezer for a few minutes before serving so you can cut it.

I recently decided to try this with Nutella hazelnut spread. 
I used Oreo crumbs & butter for the crust.
Then replaced the peanut butter in the filling with Nutella, It was a hit with my family & friends too.
Enjoy.
If you can't get the whipped topping I would think you could use a pint of whipping cream & whip it with a little sugar. I freeze whipped cream in the rasberry ice cream I make so it should work.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> They are quite good at getting the phone to people! It certainly was good to talk.


I'm so glad you were able to talk to him Julie. That must be quite a relief!


----------



## machriste

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


Wonderful drawing of Kiki, Matthew!


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> I have never tasted parsnips.


I like them like my dad did--just sliced and sauteed in some butter until carmelized and tender; it really brings out the sweetness.


----------



## Spider

tami_ohio said:


> I think starting socks for the first time, you should always do one at a time, and no design, just plain knitting, unless all ribbing. It is so much easier to learn, because you are only concentrating on one thing. You already know how to knit and purl. If you have made sweaters or hats, you already know how to knit in the round. But everyone makes knitting socks sound so difficult, that new sock knitters are afraid to try them. If you think about the fact that you are only going around and around, doing stitches that you already know, it isn't hard. And the heels aren't either. Make sure you have the correct amount of stitches where you need them, then do exactly what the pattern says. Don't think about it. Just do it. It WILL work! And you have all of us to help if you get stuck.
> 
> And you are welcome. It was well worth taking the time to go and look!


You almost make me think I could do them. All your food talk has made me sooo hungry. 
And you all are about 20 in my eyes. Now back to reading what you all have been doing.


----------



## Spider

AZ Sticks said:


> Kate I have to tell you... I think I would get along great with your friend.. I personally think that this is hysterical!


I love this, I agree with AZ Sticks.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Liz - glad to hear you are getting settled. We have survived the snow storm and we are working on a cat tree for the DLC! I hope you are eNjoyoying your place.


budasha said:


> What a cutie pie your kitty is! I'm so glad to read that you and Alan are doing fine. I did hear the news about snow in Arizona and thought wow, you didn't deserve that. We've had more than our share and are expecting more tonight. I think I've gotten more snow since I moved to the Niagara area than where I lived before...even though it was further north.
> 
> I'm more or less settled. The basement is still full of boxes but I'm getting there. I've finally got an appointment with a new doctor tomorrow. I will find out whether he accepts me as a patient or not. That's a strange feeling. I've also got an appointment with the local hospital for my 6 month CT scan which means I don't have a 2-2-1/2 hour drive each time I have to go. It's only 5 minutes from where I live. Sometimes there are benefits to moving.
> 
> I'm sorry to read that there are so many of you under the weather. It's so difficult not to pick up the crud when we're out and about every day. And, as we get older, it's more difficult to get over a cold or the flu.
> 
> My SIL invited me to attend a church lunch today. I just couldn't get warm in the hall. The meal was very good except that our table was the last to be served and I think they forgot about us. The food was cold. I watched as others were being served and I could see the steam coming off the food. I was so envious. By the time I got home I was absolutely chilled to the bone. It took a couple of hours at home before I thawed out. But I've been sitting here trying to catch up. Finally got through last week's TP but still only into this week's by a few pages. Will shut up for now and continue reading.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Spider said:


> I love this, I agree with AZ Sticks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my how wonderfully done, thank you for poting the link. :thumbdown:


Saw the outfit, that is beautiful knitting.


----------



## Glennys 2

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-skyp-socks
> 
> I found it very easy---pretty stretchy so it fits on the ankle as well as the calf.


I saw the skyp socks. I really liked them so tried to download the pattern but darn for some reason my computer won't let me download not only from Ravelry but other sites as well. I am going to see if a friend will print off the pattern.


----------



## Spider

Cashmeregma said:


> I have 3 extra bedrooms and a hide-a-bed in the family room and lots of couches.


I'm coming also. Need a vacation, and with all the good food. Seems like the perfect place!!! Wouldn't you be surprised to have all us crazy knitters show up. On a serious side, I sure DH has a safe trip.
Still trying to catch up.


----------



## Glennys 2

tami_ohio said:


> LOL Hi Mom! Gee, I wonder how many TP moms I can have............


You may miss me by 1 or 2 years. I have only been married 57 years.


----------



## Glennys 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


Bonnie: I also have said that I will not buy anymore yarn or fabric, but I help out 1/2 day a week at a yarn and quilting shop and my pay is yarn and fabric. For the yarn I get stuff that I normally couldn't afford otherwise.


----------



## Spider

Glennys 2 said:


> Bonnie: I also have said that I will not buy anymore yarn or fabric, but I help out 1/2 day a week at a yarn and quilting shop and my pay is yarn and fabric. For the yarn I get stuff that I normally couldn't afford otherwise.


I have been saying that for the last two years. Hasn't worked the best.
But this year I hope to stick to it. But...... Did start a new afghan and I think I am short on the skeins I need. So if I want to finish it will have to go by more. Then back to trying to use it up.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Spider said:


> I have been saying that for the last two years. Hasn't worked the best.
> But this year I hope to stick to it. But...... Did start a new afghan and I think I am short on the skeins I need. So if I want to finish it will have to go by more. Then back to trying to use it up.


Isn't that always the way!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Glennys 2 said:


> Bonnie: I also have said that I will not buy anymore yarn or fabric, but I help out 1/2 day a week at a yarn and quilting shop and my pay is yarn and fabric. For the yarn I get stuff that I normally couldn't afford otherwise.


The crafters dream job?


----------



## KatyNora

Caught up again and about to head off to bed, but I must take a moment to again thank you all for your continuing support and prayers for Mick. I'm overwhelmed by all the loving comments and PMs. The prayer warriors really are a force to be reckoned with. I'm told there's to be a conference of doctors and family tomorrow (my sis will participate by Skype). I hope they'll be able to find a way to continue the battle. Dintoo, I know that Bruce is facing a tough battle too. I'll hold him in my thoughts and prayers. And Julie, I'm so glad to know you got to talk to Alastair, and will continue sending him healing energies as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, honey, some of us are the ''old ones''--the most senior members of our families and siblings.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Already there in my case!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Jenny, prayers for your nephew Bruce.
> Julie, yeah, so glad you got to talk with Alistair.
> Matthew, fantastic job on Kiki, love the stalking pose.
> Having trouble reading chart for wheel part of fair isle team. Finally resorted to writing out first few rounds so I can begin to understand decreases. It's working, but I'm tired so quitting while I'm ahead.


It was good to have time with him!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glennys 2 said:


> I saw the skyp socks. I really liked them so tried to download the pattern but darn for some reason my computer won't let me download not only from Ravelry but other sites as well. I am going to see if a friend will print off the pattern.


If you can't get it, just PM me your email and I'll send it as an attachment to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad to hear Alistairs stroke was a" mini", hopefully they will get his BP controled & will have no lasting affects.
> Daralene, hope you DH had safe travels, always a worry when the roads & weather are bad.
> Pacer, Matthews cat is great, I too have is deer pinned up on the bulletin board in my craft room.
> Thanks for the update on Bella, poor little one to have so many problems.
> Dintoo, your poor nephew, cancer is such a terrible disease. I hope he will find some treatment to at least keep him comfortable. It seems when prostate cancer shows up when they are young, it is more aggressive, sometimes I think the doctors don't look for it until it is too late because they don't test until men are older. If itis caught early there are treatments that have good results. I know several who have had Brachytherapy-radioactive beads implanted around the tumor,it has much less side effects than the other treatments but can only be done early.


That would be the best result, I think, Bonnie. It is taking quite some time since he had the computers implanted- but he has not always listened to the doctors!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> And I've been wondering about 5dpns. Since I haven't been on for so long, I wondered if she has been and if not, has anyone heard from her?


I spoke with her very briefly some months ago now- she is not very forthcoming, but I gathered that her father was still with us - certainly then. Did not think quickly enough to ask about her Mother- she was playing the Organ for a funeral (I think).


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so glad you were able to talk to him Julie. That must be quite a relief!


Indeed it was!


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Caught up again and about to head off to bed, but I must take a moment to again thank you all for your continuing support and prayers for Mick. I'm overwhelmed by all the loving comments and PMs. The prayer warriors really are a force to be reckoned with. I'm told there's to be a conference of doctors and family tomorrow (my sis will participate by Skype). I hope they'll be able to find a way to continue the battle. Dintoo, I know that Bruce is facing a tough battle too. I'll hold him in my thoughts and prayers. And Julie, I'm so glad to know you got to talk to Alastair, and will continue sending him healing energies as well.


Thanks so much! Prayers continuing for Mick.


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed it was!


Sounds like good news and he will be home soon. I am sure it was so good to hear his voice. Been thinking of you and everyone else with heavy burdens.
I thought we were going to start the new year out with only good news. But I guess we all know we take the good with the bad and we will be there for each other. 
I should go to sleep, but never seem tired when I should be.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How sad Jinny. Since this is his choice then I will pray that with whatever time he has that he find peace and comfort. That love surround him and his family and may God be merciful.Prayers for you also.


Dintoo said:


> Me again. Forgot to ask for prayers for my nephew, Bruce. He had prostate surgery for cancer 2 years ago and it is back with a vengence. He recently had chemo treatments--very strong dose, and it really hit him hard. The latest report from the Dr. said the cancer is still there and is spreading. The Dr. offered him more chemo, but Bruce said it was to difficult, so there is nothing else they can do for him. He will be moving back to his home in Nfld, basically to die, I guess. Would apppreciate your prayers and good thoughts. Thanks. Jinny


----------



## Gweniepooh

About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


Looks great, I think I will shut the lights out. Work will come fast tomorrow.


----------



## Railyn

Julie, so happy to hear the good news about your brother.


----------



## Railyn

jheiens said:


> 1959 was a great year, but ladies I was checking out colleges and getting ready for SAT test and such for graduation in '61.
> 
> Y'all are really making me feel old enough to have mother to most of you. And I didn't have my first child until 1968. SHEESH!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


1959 was indeed a great year. As Ohio Joy stated, you make me feel old. I graduated high school in 1961. Went directly to college, got married and had my first child in 1970. I am a great-grandmother to Aidan who just turned 3. Oh, do I feel old!


----------



## Railyn

Oh my head is in a spin. DS called this evening and DGS is in a talent show in two weeks and he needs to dress like the warthog from Disney's Lion King. DS and DDIL couldn't come up with a way to make the outfit so I got called. I looked up the picture and it is rather complicated. I can figure out everything but the most important part which is the snout and mouth. Of course, It needs to be done on the inexpensive side too. I will think about it a few hours and then get drawing, etc. Wish me luck. My wonderful children always call "Mom" when they get this kind of project. I have made some silly things in my lifetime. I dressed a co-workers daughter as a goat one time. That one stands out in my mind. 

I fixed the cabbage casserole for our dinner today. I didn't have tomato soup as I thought I did nor did I have canned diced tomatoes so I used tomato sauce and added a bit more herbs. DH liked it. He said it was better then cabbage rolls, which I make often, because it was easier to eat. That will go in the recipe rotation.

Good thoughts and prayers for everyone who has sick family members or all sick themselves. So glad for the good reports today.

Keep knitting and play nice as Gwen says.
Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


That's a beautiful drawing Mathew . So life like.what a wonderful gift to be able to give someone a picture of there beloved pet


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Sounds like good news and he will be home soon. I am sure it was so good to hear his voice. Been thinking of you and everyone else with heavy burdens.
> I thought we were going to start the new year out with only good news. But I guess we all know we take the good with the bad and we will be there for each other.
> I should go to sleep, but never seem tired when I should be.


Thanks Spider! I fell asleep supposedly watching for the weather on the telly, then had some visitors- so should be going to lie down for some rest- I get tired in the heat- Are you able to knit at night?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


That is looking good Gwen! Glad you conquered the heel! Good luck with #2!


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Julie, so happy to hear the good news about your brother.


Thanks, Marilyn!


----------



## Swedenme

Dintoo said:


> Me again. Forgot to ask for prayers for my nephew, Bruce. He had prostate surgery for cancer 2 years ago and it is back with a vengence. He recently had chemo treatments--very strong dose, and it really hit him hard. The latest report from the Dr. said the cancer is still there and is spreading. The Dr. offered him more chemo, but Bruce said it was to difficult, so there is nothing else they can do for him. He will be moving back to his home in Nfld, basically to die, I guess. Would apppreciate your prayers and good thoughts. Thanks. Jinny


I'm sorry to hear about your nephew Bruce .Hope he finds strength and peace to help him through this difficult time Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, here is the recipe.
> 
> Drumstick cake.
> 
> 2 cups graham wafer crumbs
> 1/4 cup peanut butter
> 1/4 cup melted butter.
> Melt butter & peanut butter, mix with crumbs - reserve 1/4 cup to sprinkle on top & press the rest into a 9 X13 pan. Bake at 350 for 5 minutes. Cool.
> 
> Filling
> 8 (250 gm)ounces cream cheese
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> 2 eggs
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> I large tub (1 liter) Cool whip - frozen whipped topping.
> 
> Beat chees, sugar & peanut butter until smooth, add eggs & beat, add vanilla, blend in whipped topping. Spread on top of crust. Sprinkle with reserved crumbs. Drizzle with chocolate syrup or ice cream topping. I use the syrup for making chocolate milk. Freeze. Take out of freezer for a few minutes before serving so you can cut it.
> 
> I recently decided to try this with Nutella hazelnut spread.
> I used Oreo crumbs & butter for the crust.
> Then replaced the peanut butter in the filling with Nutella, It was a hit with my family & friends too.
> Enjoy.
> If you can't get the whipped topping I would think you could use a pint of whipping cream & whip it with a little sugar. I freeze whipped cream in the rasberry ice cream I make so it should work.


Thank you so much . I am going to wait till the week end comes around again before I try this as I have a feeling that if I have no one to share with Ill end up needing to walk Mishka about 6 times in one day


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


Your sock looks so good .I give up on doing a full stitch pattern on mine as the colour was a bit to dark to show it up and also a bit to complicated for a first sock .Wish I'd seen yours before I started never thought of just doing a small stitch pattern down the side


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


I am so glad he is better. I have been "holding a concern" as the Quakers say since I went to bed last night.


----------



## Swedenme

Hello and good morning to everyone . Very cold winds here today but nothing like as cold as some of you get I would just like to say thank you to everybody for all your nice comments about my little boys outfit . I'm dropping my SIL off at the train station this morning she is going to stay with her sister for a couple of weeks as it is her wedding anniversary coming up next week and we didn't want her to be alone not the first time .she didn't argue so I think she is glad to go . Then this afternoon we are off to the hospital for my husbands weekly check usually get an appointment earlier but this time not till 3 so can't imagine when we will get out . Maybe I'll take my sock with me . I think I can talk and knit that at the same time


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Well I truly know that pride comes before a fall .I was so pleased with my little self Knitting in the round -easy , magic loop what's all the fuss knitting socks in the round no problem well I have just spent the best part of good hour pulling out about a third of what I've done because I decided to tinker with a stitch that I didn't like . Why didn't I just leave well alone no one would have noticed it but me . I'm putting it down for the night . Start again tomorrow


What a shame :thumbdown: I have done that many times.


----------



## Normaedern

pacer, please tell Matthew I loved his drawing. Thank you and him for posting.


----------



## Normaedern

Prayers for Bruce and the rest of the family.


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


Great achievement. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

I'm way behind with everyone's news, but just want to let you know that I'm sending healing and comforting wishes for those who need them. Julie, so glad you've been able to talk to your brother, and sending reassuring hugs for you; hope the new rental gets approved, is that tomorrow's meeting? 
Matthew, I love the drawing of Kiki, and am honoured to hear you liked the post card I sent. Sorry to have missed out mentioning so many friends, but need to get on with "work" and hope to catch up by this evening. Thank goodness (and Kate/ Darowil/ Julie) for the weekly summaries - most useful!


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Kate I have to tell you... I think I would get along great with your friend.. I personally think that this is hysterical!


I'm sure you would, she's a very funny lady - and by that I mean amusing not odd, although come to think of it...... :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I am so glad he is better. I have been "holding a concern" as the Quakers say since I went to bed last night.


I actually managed to forget to check how he is tonight with the Hospital because I had visitors- so I guess I have been much encouraged by how he sounded last morning. Thank you Norma- I suspect it is going to take some time- those computers are so experimental.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I'm way behind with everyone's news, but just want to let you know that I'm sending healing and comforting wishes for those who need them. Julie, so glad you've been able to talk to your brother, and sending reassuring hugs for you; hope the new rental gets approved, is that tomorrow's meeting?
> Matthew, I love the drawing of Kiki, and am honoured to hear you liked the post card I sent. Sorry to have missed out mentioning so many friends, but need to get on with "work" and hope to catch up by this evening. Thank goodness (and Kate/ Darowil/ Julie) for the weekly summaries - most useful!


No, tomorrow my money comes in- Wednesday possibly the Counsellor and Thursday is the MInistry- so will ring the new Agent on Wednesday. Probably a bit soon for approval! All hugs most welcome! Hope life is serene on Guernsey/Alderney/or the Mainland!


----------



## sugarsugar

I am still skimming through to catch up. Very chatty again this week!  
We had 29c today, gorgeous day. Still 22c though at 10pm, so it will be pretty warm overnight. I just read tomorrows forecast for here... 24c with a 95% chance of rain.... most likely in the morning and afternoon!!?? Really?? :roll: Well that covers themselves I suppose. LOL

We went to GP today and got a referral for a gastroenterologist (Sp) Hoping to get an app in the next few weeks.... Also got him to check Serena's ears.... all clear. Yay. By the way the sleeping is going well.. 
She was the entertainment in the waiting room... smiling and waving (well we think she is waving) to everyone. Good girl.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes please do :-D :-D I will be ready, coat on. Going out to measure the snow from the last couple days see how much there is out there. If you don't here from me by the end of the day I have gotten lost :wink: :wink: and will report in the spring. :XD:
> 
> Edit we have 22 inches/ 55 cm That is from my bottom step of the deck.


Oh my ! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Pick me up on the way past please!


Then head "down under"... we have sunshine and beaches, I promise


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> It's called an event boundry. I just looked it up. Check this out.
> 
> http://brainpages.org/why-you-forget-what-you-were-doing-when-you-walk-into-a-room/


Thanks well at least we know it is very common. Event boundary.. interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> And so was 1959!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

page 43... goodnight all.


----------



## darowil

I am back reading again- have read the rest of the last TP and a few pages fo this one. Kate has just sent me a summary up to about here so I will concentrate on reading from here- anything else I get read is a bonus.
From really hot we have gone to much cooler (not cold of course) but very humid- the weather I like the least. Some rain- enough to stop a state cricket game after we were doing very well.
The test series against India ended up 2-0 from 4 games. India avoided losing both of the last two games- they put up more fight which they had looked like doing in the first two games. 
Now we go into some one day games against India and England. preparation for the World Cup that starts in about a month. It is being played here and in New Zealand. This is in the one day version of the game.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


Wow -- you sure got through that one quickly....very nice!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am certainly not making light of his condition! Thanks for the hugs, Caren. How is your Mom? Coping, I hope.


I know how bad a mini stroke can be and the effects it can have. Hugs for you any time they are needed dear lady. Mum is coping yes. Now that the weather is supposed to be nice I can go out to see her.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I read a lengthy post from Bella's mother before getting online with KTP. As this has been a bad season for flu and colds this has not been good for Bella and Faith who have been sick for a while now. The girls have tried several antibiotics to fight this crud but things are not going well. It is amazing hearing the family's attitude and viewpoint to these ongoing struggles. They choose to find joy and peace in each day and situation. When the kids are doing alright, they try to take advantage of the moment and do things with the family. Currently they are restricting their exposure to people and places to keep as much of the bad germs out of the house. The home nurse has chosen to move on and do other things so they currently don't have anyone to help. Bella needed antibiotic shots at home which was helpful to have the home nurse. For now, the family is doing things on their own while a new nurse is found for their needs. I will need to check in on them soon.
> 
> I am very tired so heading to bed. It is snowing again and I need to allow extra time to drive to work tomorrow. I think we are to expect at least 3 inches of snow tonight. They finally opened the highway today from Friday's massive accident but that stretch of highway is in poor condition. I won't have to go that far on the highway though.


Oh, Mary, please be careful. I pray for your safety on the highway every day.
Such a shame about Bella's nurse. As if the family doesn't have enough problems. With all the crud making the rounds this winter, I'm not going out much either. And I don't have the health problems of Bella and her sister.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


Great job, Gwen! Did you say this was your first sock?
It looks great.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Oh my head is in a spin. DS called this evening and DGS is in a talent show in two weeks and he needs to dress like the warthog from Disney's Lion King. DS and DDIL couldn't come up with a way to make the outfit so I got called. I looked up the picture and it is rather complicated. I can figure out everything but the most important part which is the snout and mouth. Of course, It needs to be done on the inexpensive side too. I will think about it a few hours and then get drawing, etc. Wish me luck. My wonderful children always call "Mom" when they get this kind of project. I have made some silly things in my lifetime. I dressed a co-workers daughter as a goat one time. That one stands out in my mind.
> 
> I fixed the cabbage casserole for our dinner today. I didn't have tomato soup as I thought I did nor did I have canned diced tomatoes so I used tomato sauce and added a bit more herbs. DH liked it. He said it was better then cabbage rolls, which I make often, because it was easier to eat. That will go in the recipe rotation.
> 
> Good thoughts and prayers for everyone who has sick family members or all sick themselves. So glad for the good reports today.
> 
> Keep knitting and play nice as Gwen says.
> Marilyn


You really have to show us a picture of the wart hog when you complete the costume!! It's wonderful that your children call on you because they know you can do the most difficult things!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is a free pattern on Ravelry by Margaret Testa called Cable Sock. Easy to find if you put in her name.


Swedenme said:


> Your sock looks so good .I give up on doing a full stitch pattern on mine as the colour was a bit to dark to show it up and also a bit to complicated for a first sock .Wish I'd seen yours before I started never thought of just doing a small stitch pattern down the side


----------



## Gweniepooh

No not my first; think I've made about 6 or 7 pair but first one in about a year. Perhaps if I do more consistently I'll improve more. Thank you for the compliment. Was a first for this pattern.


jknappva said:


> Great job, Gwen! Did you say this was your first sock?
> It looks great.
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing. Just stopping in real quick for coffee before I head out to get errands taken care of. Will check back in when I get home. 

Coffee today served with a smile. 

Healing hugs for everyone that is in need. Hugs for all!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Enjoying the coffee, Caren. Have a great day and be safe out there on your errands.


----------



## Normaedern

Caren, lovely coffee. It looks magnificent out there but stay safe :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

I'll leave the coffee for now- about to go to bed so coffee not a good plan good as it looks. Th eother one makes a lovley photo but I guess not good to be out in.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern on Ravelry by Margaret Testa called Cable Sock. Easy to find if you put in her name.


Thank you if I ever finish this pair . I think I might try them ones


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. Started the new WI group Creative Chaos this morning, we had great fun making a real mess.

Mr P has bought me a swivel bar stool for the kitchen so now I can sit when I am at my worktops. I shall have fun playing with it!

Afriend has booked us onto a brioche knitting workshop for experienced knitters, I hope they don't mind if I cheat! Perhaps I'd better read up about brioche knitting before we go!

Healing vibes to everyone who needs them and hugs to all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I grew some of the purple carrots one year, thought they would look pretty in salads but they didn't taste as nice as fresh regular carrots. Doesn't the purple cauliflower turn white/pale green when cooked? I have eaten it but only raw.


I think the cauli does change color when cooked, as so a lot of odd-colored veggies, not sure why.

Well, so much for walking this morning-- we got some precip last night, not much but enough to glaze sidewalks. Hopefully gone by 10, would like to walk to the Center.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

budasha said:


> I'll be 78 in August. :lol:


Ah, sounds to me like 1937 was also a good year!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I know how bad a mini stroke can be and the effects it can have. Hugs for you any time they are needed dear lady. Mum is coping yes. Now that the weather is supposed to be nice I can go out to see her.


I am glad you will be able to make that journey, soon! Thanks for the hugs! I hope it does not become like the Dementia mini strokes.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing. Just stopping in real quick for coffee before I head out to get errands taken care of. Will check back in when I get home.
> 
> Coffee today served with a smile.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone that is in need. Hugs for all!!!


I love that window! The Hobbit House looks well covered in snow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, sounds to me like 1937 was also a good year!


Budasha and June, you too really surprised me with looking so young for your ages.

Designer gets the award for the oldest. Jamie is probably our youngest. Of course all our KTP grandbabies may eventually join in too. Matthew is certainly an honorary member and contributes with his art.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Started the new WI group Creative Chaos this morning, we had great fun making a real mess.
> 
> Mr P has bought me a swivel bar stool for the kitchen so now I can sit when I am at my worktops. I shall have fun playing with it!
> 
> Afriend has booked us onto a brioche knitting workshop for experienced knitters, I hope they don't mind if I cheat! Perhaps I'd better read up about brioche knitting before we go!
> 
> Healing vibes to everyone who needs them and hugs to all.


You won't need to cheat at brioche knitting -- you'll love it. Just don't forget that you are at knitting and not baking---no bread making!

I watched the bread episode of the Great British Baking show and was so impressed....My, but you British sure do get fancy with your breads. They all looked delicious. In my experience, here in the USA, we tend to do fancier things with the sweet breads (including brioche) by adding fruit and nuts. And some with savory (adding caraway seeds, etc.), but not nearly as fancy as those I saw on the show. My favorite show stopper was the sunflower with the cheese in the center area and fig and apricot jams in alternating petals. That would be so beautiful on a buffet table. I love making calzones, stromboli, and other meat and cheese filled meals--but I don't classify them as breads. I hope Paul's recipe for ciabata rolls is out on the internet--going out there to see now.

Did I comment here that I discovered that the lemon drizzle cake that I made for Christmas was Mary Berry's recipe---didn't know I already knew of her (by accident) before seeing her on the show.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hello everyone. I've been up a while but had to take the garbage and recycling down and wash some dishes so I could eat and drink today. :wink: :lol: :lol: DH is getting home tonight and he called to let me know the weather had cleared up last night so the trip back to San Diego was better than the trip to LA. Don't have to worry about snow storms and picking him up as he drove our old clunker and parked at the airport.

I'm sure he will be taking down the Christmas decorations soon, so I took a final photo that includes more of the fireplace this time. I will miss the decorations but enjoy more simplicity again till next Christmas. My goodness, it is a lot of work.

Found another dropped stitch and I'm just so glad I learned how to repair them as it was about 5 rows down. I thought I was counting fairly often, but obviously not enough. Must be when I look up to see the movie I'm watching on the computer. I've seen Blanche Fury before but was fun watching it again. Stewart Granger is easy on the eyes too.

I'll be knitting and cleaning today but will try and stop by and catch up a little on things. Meanwhile, here's my pictorial of winter and good-bye to Christmas. I know we are late taking things down but life has been so busy we haven't had time.

Hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> You won't need to cheat at brioche knitting -- you'll love it. Just don't forget that you are at knitting and not baking---no bread making!
> 
> Did I comment here that I discovered that the lemon drizzle cake that I made for Christmas was Mary Berry's recipe---didn't know I already knew of her (by accident) before seeing her on the show.


Hi Rookie, thought of you this morning as we were making a mess. You would have loved it. One of the ladies is coming to near Chicago in May to do a beading course. She is going to have a holiday with her family as well. xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been up a while but had to take the garbage and recycling down and wash some dishes so I could eat and drink today. :wink: :lol: :lol: DH is getting home tonight and he called to let me know the weather had cleared up last night so the trip back to San Diego was better than the trip to LA. Don't have to worry about snow storms and picking him up as he drove our old clunker and parked at the airport.
> 
> I'm sure he will be taking down the Christmas decorations soon, so I took a final photo that includes more of the fireplace this time. I will miss the decorations but enjoy more simplicity again till next Christmas. My goodness, it is a lot of work.
> 
> Found another dropped stitch and I'm just so glad I learned how to repair them as it was about 5 rows down. I thought I was counting fairly often, but obviously not enough. Must be when I look up to see the movie I'm watching on the computer. I've seen Blanche Fury before but was fun watching it again. Stewart Granger is easy on the eyes too.
> 
> I'll be knitting and cleaning today but will try and stop by and catch up a little on things. Meanwhile, here's my pictorial of winter and good-bye to Christmas. I know we are late taking things down but life has been so busy we haven't had time.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Glad DH had a better drive south! Your house looks so lovely- and the wind chimes are fabulous.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I am back reading again- have read the rest of the last TP and a few pages fo this one. Kate has just sent me a summary up to about here so I will concentrate on reading from here- anything else I get read is a bonus.
> From really hot we have gone to much cooler (not cold of course) but very humid- the weather I like the least. Some rain- enough to stop a state cricket game after we were doing very well.
> The test series against India ended up 2-0 from 4 games. India avoided losing both of the last two games- they put up more fight which they had looked like doing in the first two games.
> Now we go into some one day games against India and England. preparation for the World Cup that starts in about a month. It is being played here and in New Zealand. This is in the one day version of the game.


Hi Darowil! Will you get to go to the World Cup too?


----------



## kehinkle

Happy New Year everyone, 

I know that I have missed a lot. Happy Birthday to all who had them along with any anniversaries that I missed. Condolences to those who need them and prayers for everyone. 

Spent the two weeks of Christmas in Arizona with my sister and mom. Had a fun time taking sis to yarn shops in Tucson. Bought mostly sale yarn so got more than I would have. 

Went back to work on the 2nd with a run from El Paso to Smyrna, TN and have had pretty steady work since. Spent this weekend in Memphis, rainy and cool. Had a long chat with Sam. I'll try to post more often but am still having charging issues. 

Mary, was so worried when I heard about the accident on 94. Glad you weren't involved. There was a big one on US 23 that my sister in law saw but wasn't involved in. 

Got to get off the phone so it will charge. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad DH had a better drive south! Your house looks so lovely- and the wind chimes are fabulous.


Thanks Julie. I thought you would like those wind chimes. The grandkids loved walking through them and making them chime. Don't know if you can see it or not but Designer's card that I got at the first KAP is on my fireplace mantle on the left. Wish my candles at the base of the fireplace were facing front as they are from Austria. One from a shop near the Cathedral and the other from an area closer to Hungary. I'll take a photo of them up closer and with them facing front another time. I just love them and they mean a lot as I got them when my friend Helga and her DH were showing me Austria. Helga died almost 2 yrs. ago now. Seems impossible and I still miss her. Different things on my mantle are from people I love. DS has things there from Africa and Russia that were gifts when he worked as a musician on a cruise ship. Well, here I go off on a tangent and I really am intending to knit a little and then clean.

We are having a heat wave today. 32f with snow and tomorrow it will be back to single digits again.

I do so wish we could winter in the South.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I thought you would like those wind chimes. The grandkids loved walking through them and making them chime. Don't know if you can see it or not but Designer's card that I got at the first KAP is on my fireplace mantle on the left. Wish my candles at the base of the fireplace were facing front as they are from Austria. One from a shop near the Cathedral and the other from an area closer to Hungary. I'll take a photo of them up closer and with them facing front another time. I just love them and they mean a lot as I got them when my friend Helga and her DH were showing me Austria. Helga died almost 2 yrs. ago now. Seems impossible and I still miss her. Different things on my mantle are from people I love. DS has things there from Africa and Russia that were gifts when he worked as a musician on a cruise ship. Well, here I go off on a tangent and I really am intending to knit a little and then clean.
> 
> We are having a heat wave today. 32f with snow and tomorrow it will be back to single digits again.
> 
> I do so wish we could winter in the South.


If you could winter this far south, it is still 75 F at 4 in the morning!


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Happy New Year everyone,
> 
> I know that I have missed a lot. Happy Birthday to all who had them along with any anniversaries that I missed. Condolences to those who need them and prayers for everyone.
> 
> Spent the two weeks of Christmas in Arizona with my sister and mom. Had a fun time taking sis to yarn shops in Tucson. Bought mostly sale yarn so got more than I would have.
> 
> Went back to work on the 2nd with a run from El Paso to Smyrna, TN and have had pretty steady work since. Spent this weekend in Memphis, rainy and cool. Had a long chat with Sam. I'll try to post more often but am still having charging issues.
> 
> Mary, was so worried when I heard about the accident on 94. Glad you weren't involved. There was a big one on US 23 that my sister in law saw but wasn't involved in.
> 
> Got to get off the phone so it will charge.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


So great to hear from you and sounds like you had a great time. Glad your travels were safe too. Kathy, I'm doing the 2 socks on 2 circular needles. Just stepped out in faith as my mind sure could wrap around it but thank goodness the yarn is. :wink: I used what you taught us at KAP and I'm using Darowil's workshop for the 2 socks. I'm so excited to be doing this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, and I'm using the stand that Gwen gave us at the first KAP and an empty cd stand....DH buys blank CD's and there is the pole in the center, for holding the yarn. When the stockings get bigger I will see if I can put the yarn inside the socks to keep them from tangling. A wonderful tip from Darowil. OK, I'm going to try :roll: :lol: :lol: to say good-bye and get knitting after I look for Caren's picture today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> If you could winter this far south, it is still 75 F at 4 in the morning!


I would love to, but you must appreciate the cooler winter photos from us when you are that hot. Is it humid heat too?


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing. Just stopping in real quick for coffee before I head out to get errands taken care of. Will check back in when I get home.
> 
> Coffee today served with a smile.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone that is in need. Hugs for all!!!


I love that window Caren. Quite beautiful and frames the landscape beautifully. I would love looking out that. I can taste the coffee with the cinnamon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No, tomorrow my money comes in- Wednesday possibly the Counsellor and Thursday is the MInistry- so will ring the new Agent on Wednesday. Probably a bit soon for approval! All hugs most welcome! Hope life is serene on Guernsey/Alderney/or the Mainland!


Hope all goes wonderfully when these meetings take place. Hugs for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


Oooh, I like that with the cable. Great job Gwen. I'm wondering if it is quicker to do one sock as you wouldn't have to untangle yarn? :roll: Ok now I'm really off of here and I just about forgot that they called me earlier to see if I wanted to take a cancellation at the dentist and I said Yes. :shock: Good thing I set the alarm an hour before to remind myself.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


Beautifully done, Matthew!


----------



## tami_ohio

I spoke to my DSIL yesterday. Mom is doing a little better now that the move is over. They have someone coming in 2 hours in the morning and 2 in the evening, to get her cleaned up and dressed for the day, then ready for bed at night. She now has a catheter as she is otherwise constantly wet. I am sure that the move was very hard on her. Very confusing. DB & DSIL have found excellent help for information and resources.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Bring calming thoughts to you and your DH. I am sure he will be OK. I know how easy it is to worry while our loved ones are driving I bad weather. Hugs


Daralene, have you heard from your DH?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> I spoke to my DSIL yesterday. Mom is doing a little better now that the move is over. They have someone coming in 2 hours in the morning and 2 in the evening, to get her cleaned up and dressed for the day, then ready for bed at night. She now has a catheter as she is otherwise constantly wet. I am sure that the move was very hard on her. Very confusing. DB & DSIL have found excellent help for information and resources.


So glad things are coming together for your DB, DSIL and DM. That was a real worry for everyone involved. The routine should be good for her mentally.

Daralene, so glad your DH got back to his hotel, etc.


----------



## tami_ohio

It's snowing. Guess I won't be going anywhere until after M gets home.  Darn, had plans to go to the fabric store, and to Aldi's to get lettuce and cucumber for M, and Walmart for more totes to clean some more.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, your living room is classically lovely I love it. What is the picture on the easel?
Julie, Happy you had company.
Kehinkle, good to hear from you. I've been worried about you with winter weather.
Think I will skip zumba and tidy house instead. We are going out of town Thursday. I have dental appt. In Loma Linda. We'll spend the night, then to DD's in San Diego. Cathy and I will be attending a Buddhist Shambala level 1 training.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think the cauli does change color when cooked, as so a lot of odd-colored veggies, not sure why.
> 
> Well, so much for walking this morning-- we got some precip last night, not much but enough to glaze sidewalks. Hopefully gone by 10, would like to walk to the Center.


I would much rather have -40 for my travels than warm with ice. I hate driving/walking or trying to when it's icy. So many broken bones from accidents.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma, what lovely photos. I am glad DH was OK :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

tami_ohio said:


> I spoke to my DSIL yesterday. Mom is doing a little better now that the move is over. They have someone coming in 2 hours in the morning and 2 in the evening, to get her cleaned up and dressed for the day, then ready for bed at night. She now has a catheter as she is otherwise constantly wet. I am sure that the move was very hard on her. Very confusing. DB & DSIL have found excellent help for information and resources.


I am so pleased that your mom is better and that DB has found help.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, lovely pictures of your house, I love the wind chime.
Tami, I'm glad things are settling with your mom & your DB has found some good help.
My DH always listens to CBC radio, usually I can't stand to listen to it but he left it on this morning & they are talking about depression. They are saying research has show some depression is caused by elevated levels of Interleukin 6- a substance in our body that indicates inflammation so they are postulating that it may be an auto immune or alergic problem & that those with RA are more prone to it. Those who have high inflammation markers respond well to treatments like Remicade. Very interesting. Thought this might interest some of you. Sorry if I'm boring you.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Bring calming thoughts to you and your DH. I am sure he will be OK. I know how easy it is to worry while our loved ones are driving I bad weather. Hugs


Daralene, have you heard from your DH?


----------



## tami_ohio

Dintoo said:


> Me again. Forgot to ask for prayers for my nephew, Bruce. He had prostate surgery for cancer 2 years ago and it is back with a vengence. He recently had chemo treatments--very strong dose, and it really hit him hard. The latest report from the Dr. said the cancer is still there and is spreading. The Dr. offered him more chemo, but Bruce said it was to difficult, so there is nothing else they can do for him. He will be moving back to his home in Nfld, basically to die, I guess. Would apppreciate your prayers and good thoughts. Thanks. Jinny


Jinny, of course I will keep Bruce and your family in my prayers. May Bruce have as little pain as possible, and peace. Comfort and strength for all.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> 1959 was a great year, but ladies I was checking out colleges and getting ready for SAT test and such for graduation in '61.
> 
> Y'all are really making me feel old enough to have mother to most of you. And I didn't have my first child until 1968. SHEESH!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


  But you can out run me any day! Hope you don't have too much snow. We have gotten about 3-4 inches here, and snowing again.


----------



## budasha

Is the marsala the spice?



tami_ohio said:


> I made this Tuesday night. I only used half of the chicken called for, we had it for leftovers last night, and still have enough for one more meal. It was really good. I will make it again. I found it on face book.
> 
> Chicken Lombardy
> Ingredients:
> 8 oz package(s) sliced fresh mushrooms
> 2 tablespoon(s) butter melted
> 6 skinned and boned chicken breasts
> 1/2 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1/3 cup(s) butter
> 3/4 cup(s) marsala
> quote]


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I read a lengthy post from Bella's mother before getting online with KTP. As this has been a bad season for flu and colds this has not been good for Bella and Faith who have been sick for a while now. The girls have tried several antibiotics to fight this crud but things are not going well. It is amazing hearing the family's attitude and viewpoint to these ongoing struggles. They choose to find joy and peace in each day and situation. When the kids are doing alright, they try to take advantage of the moment and do things with the family. Currently they are restricting their exposure to people and places to keep as much of the bad germs out of the house. The home nurse has chosen to move on and do other things so they currently don't have anyone to help. Bella needed antibiotic shots at home which was helpful to have the home nurse. For now, the family is doing things on their own while a new nurse is found for their needs. I will need to check in on them soon.
> 
> I am very tired so heading to bed. It is snowing again and I need to allow extra time to drive to work tomorrow. I think we are to expect at least 3 inches of snow tonight. They finally opened the highway today from Friday's massive accident but that stretch of highway is in poor condition. I won't have to go that far on the highway though.


Prayers continue for Bella, Faith and their family.

Please be careful driving. Prayers for safe travel for you, and everyone on the roads.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Well he is well on the way to the Internal Computer- they are already inserted in his forearms! He was telling me something I did not know before that the arteries of the Brain are more rigid which is why they tend to burst under pressure. Such a complex thing, the body, and especially the Brain.


That's good news! I had not heard of the internal computer for high BP until you mentioned it with Alastair. I pray that it works well for him, and there is no lasting effects from the stroke.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, honey, some of us are the ''old ones''--the most senior members of our families and siblings.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That was discussed at our cousins lunch last week. Two of the girls are the senior members of their families. When mom goes, that will be me. Except for dad's sister.


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> tami ohio
> 
> Your Chicken Lombardy sounds so good. I'm going to try this very soon.


It is very good! I don't like trying new recipes, for all that I like to read them, and share them on face book! But that looked good when I saw it on face book, and had no garlic in it, even better, as I am allergic to it. I leave it out of recipes it is in, but it was so nice to actually see one with out it in. I made half the amount of chicken, and we still had three meals out of it. We have eaten two of them, and I have one more in the freezer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

A quick stop. Thank you all who remembered DH in his travels. Yes, he did get back safely as the weather changed. He called me quite late to let me know that it wasn't rainy or foggy and all was fine. He gets home tonight. Thank you for asking.  

Sassafrass, A friend of mine did the painting on the easel. I posted it before but can post it again. I think it is some sort of pressing from a tile???? She is quite talented and has been in many shows and won some awards. She wasn't entering shows till I came back from Germany and encouraged her as I had friends there who did shows with their art and all over Europe. I knew she had every bit as much talent. Most of my artwork in the house is from her. She also does combination photography and combines that with art.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Jenny, prayers for your nephew Bruce.
> Julie, yeah, so glad you got to talk with Alistair.
> Matthew, fantastic job on Kiki, love the stalking pose.
> Having trouble reading chart for wheel part of fair isle team. Finally resorted to writing out first few rounds so I can begin to understand decreases. It's working, but I'm tired so quitting while I'm ahead.


Can you enlarge the chart to make it easier to read? If you don't have a scanner at home to do it with, take it to a copy shop. As it is for your use only, they will enlarge it for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> It is very good! I don't like trying new recipes, for all that I like to read them, and share them on face book! But that looked good when I saw it on face book, and had no garlic in it, even better, as I am allergic to it. I leave it out of recipes it is in, but it was so nice to actually see one with out it in. I made half the amount of chicken, and we still had three meals out of it. We have eaten two of them, and I have one more in the freezer.


You wouldn't have wanted to be in the same room with me. As DH was gone I made up 2 dishes where the main ingredient could have been said to be the garlic. :XD: :XD: :XD: Was a good time to do it as he wasn't here and weather was too bad to go out and be around anybody. Made Aglio Olio with quinoa pasta and lots of garlic.

Tami, glad your mom is settling in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> We've had a couple days of pretty decent weather(for time of year) but headed into cold tomorrow and next day. At least tomorrow won't be so cold I can't walk but the next 2 probably will.
> 
> There were 2 rows on my shawl directions that just didn't sound right, I have puzzled over them for a week or more. Did the first last night, was done right but didn't look good so took it out today. Finally figured out how to do it so it will look right and work with the rows that follow, which feels really good. I've also got the bear cowl to the finishing point. Hooray. Tomorrow I start the raccoon one. Be glad when I get these done-- the big needles hurt my hands. If I had realized it when doing the first, would never have said I'd do the others! Just can't work on them all the time.


I'm glad you got the shawl figured out. Can you please point me to the pattern for the bear/racoon/fox cowl again? DD wants one for her and Arriana.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Can you enlarge the chart to make it easier to read? If you don't have a scanner at home to do it with, take it to a copy shop. As it is for your use only, they will enlarge it for you.


My first knitting teacher when I got back from Germany told me to always enlarge my charts and I have done so. First she had to teach me how to read them though. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> Is the marsala the spice?
> 
> 
> 
> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Tuesday night. I only used half of the chicken called for, we had it for leftovers last night, and still have enough for one more meal. It was really good. I will make it again. I found it on face book.
> 
> Chicken Lombardy
> Ingredients:
> 8 oz package(s) sliced fresh mushrooms
> 2 tablespoon(s) butter melted
> 6 skinned and boned chicken breasts
> 1/2 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1/3 cup(s) butter
> 3/4 cup(s) marsala
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it is a type of wine.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing. Just stopping in real quick for coffee before I head out to get errands taken care of. Will check back in when I get home.
> 
> Coffee today served with a smile.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone that is in need. Hugs for all!!!


Good morning, Caren. Love the special coffee. It looks like a winter wonderland at your house but I'm sure driving won't be "magical". Stay safe and drop us a note when you're home safely.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> He sure is a keeper


I certainly think so!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Me too!!! That's got to be a relief-


Normaedern said:


> I am so pleased that your mom is better and that DB has found help.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Looks like it will be damp and cool today - I need to get out and run some errands before too many people think the same thing!!! Everyone stay safe, warm/cool and have a great day.... Oh Gwen I love that sock - haven't even considered sock knitting.... but if I did I would do something like that!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> You almost make me think I could do them. All your food talk has made me sooo hungry.
> And you all are about 20 in my eyes. Now back to reading what you all have been doing.


Of course you can do them! I just ate and I am hungry just thinking about it! Need to make some bread but don't have any gumption! I will probably get up and do it anyway, shortly.


----------



## tami_ohio

Glennys 2 said:


> I saw the skyp socks. I really liked them so tried to download the pattern but darn for some reason my computer won't let me download not only from Ravelry but other sites as well. I am going to see if a friend will print off the pattern.


Try holding down either ctrl or alt, I can't remember which, while clicking on the download link. It may let you bypass the blocker.


----------



## tami_ohio

Glennys 2 said:


> You may miss me by 1 or 2 years. I have only been married 57 years.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, great suggestion. However, in this case chart is clear. It's from Knitted Tams by Mary Rowe. It is just new to me the way it's charted because of decreases. Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio

I have the Weather Channel on TV and they are showing repeatedly the video that Pacer told us about on Friday. Scary. Visibility and ability to stop was about zero.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


You did a great job, Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio

Railyn said:


> Oh my head is in a spin. DS called this evening and DGS is in a talent show in two weeks and he needs to dress like the warthog from Disney's Lion King. DS and DDIL couldn't come up with a way to make the outfit so I got called. I looked up the picture and it is rather complicated. I can figure out everything but the most important part which is the snout and mouth. Of course, It needs to be done on the inexpensive side too. I will think about it a few hours and then get drawing, etc. Wish me luck. My wonderful children always call "Mom" when they get this kind of project. I have made some silly things in my lifetime. I dressed a co-workers daughter as a goat one time. That one stands out in my mind.
> 
> I fixed the cabbage casserole for our dinner today. I didn't have tomato soup as I thought I did nor did I have canned diced tomatoes so I used tomato sauce and added a bit more herbs. DH liked it. He said it was better then cabbage rolls, which I make often, because it was easier to eat. That will go in the recipe rotation.
> 
> Good thoughts and prayers for everyone who has sick family members or all sick themselves. So glad for the good reports today.
> 
> Keep knitting and play nice as Gwen says.
> Marilyn


Marilyn, it sounds like you are a very talented lady!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Hello and good morning to everyone . Very cold winds here today but nothing like as cold as some of you get I would just like to say thank you to everybody for all your nice comments about my little boys outfit . I'm dropping my SIL off at the train station this morning she is going to stay with her sister for a couple of weeks as it is her wedding anniversary coming up next week and we didn't want her to be alone not the first time .she didn't argue so I think she is glad to go . Then this afternoon we are off to the hospital for my husbands weekly check usually get an appointment earlier but this time not till 3 so can't imagine when we will get out . Maybe I'll take my sock with me . I think I can talk and knit that at the same time


Sending good thoughts for your DSIL and prayers that your DH gets good news today. Yes, take your sock with you. The time will go faster, and you may even make a new friend, as it will be a conversation starter. It might be a good idea for your DH to take a book with him, also.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> I am still skimming through to catch up. Very chatty again this week!
> We had 29c today, gorgeous day. Still 22c though at 10pm, so it will be pretty warm overnight. I just read tomorrows forecast for here... 24c with a 95% chance of rain.... most likely in the morning and afternoon!!?? Really?? :roll: Well that covers themselves I suppose. LOL
> 
> We went to GP today and got a referral for a gastroenterologist (Sp) Hoping to get an app in the next few weeks.... Also got him to check Serena's ears.... all clear. Yay. By the way the sleeping is going well..
> She was the entertainment in the waiting room... smiling and waving (well we think she is waving) to everyone. Good girl.


I am glad that you have the gastro referral and hope you can get an appointment soon for your DD. Good news that Serena's ear infections are cleared up and she is sleeping.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, sounds to me like 1937 was also a good year!


That is the year Dad was born! So yes, a good year.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha and June, you too really surprised me with looking so young for your ages.
> 
> Designer gets the award for the oldest. Jamie is probably our youngest. Of course all our KTP grandbabies may eventually join in too. Matthew is certainly an honorary member and contributes with his art.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been up a while but had to take the garbage and recycling down and wash some dishes so I could eat and drink today. :wink: :lol: :lol: DH is getting home tonight and he called to let me know the weather had cleared up last night so the trip back to San Diego was better than the trip to LA. Don't have to worry about snow storms and picking him up as he drove our old clunker and parked at the airport.
> 
> I'm sure he will be taking down the Christmas decorations soon, so I took a final photo that includes more of the fireplace this time. I will miss the decorations but enjoy more simplicity again till next Christmas. My goodness, it is a lot of work.
> 
> Found another dropped stitch and I'm just so glad I learned how to repair them as it was about 5 rows down. I thought I was counting fairly often, but obviously not enough. Must be when I look up to see the movie I'm watching on the computer. I've seen Blanche Fury before but was fun watching it again. Stewart Granger is easy on the eyes too.
> 
> I'll be knitting and cleaning today but will try and stop by and catch up a little on things. Meanwhile, here's my pictorial of winter and good-bye to Christmas. I know we are late taking things down but life has been so busy we haven't had time.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Your decorations are so beautiful I understand why you don't mind them being up a while after the holidays!
It looks a wonderland at your house, too. 
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm thinking it is a type of wine.


it is a fortified wine


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Happy New Year everyone,
> 
> I know that I have missed a lot. Happy Birthday to all who had them along with any anniversaries that I missed. Condolences to those who need them and prayers for everyone.
> 
> Spent the two weeks of Christmas in Arizona with my sister and mom. Had a fun time taking sis to yarn shops in Tucson. Bought mostly sale yarn so got more than I would have.
> 
> Went back to work on the 2nd with a run from El Paso to Smyrna, TN and have had pretty steady work since. Spent this weekend in Memphis, rainy and cool. Had a long chat with Sam. I'll try to post more often but am still having charging issues.
> 
> Mary, was so worried when I heard about the accident on 94. Glad you weren't involved. There was a big one on US 23 that my sister in law saw but wasn't involved in.
> 
> Got to get off the phone so it will charge.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


So good to hear from you, Kathy. I sure miss hearing about your travels. I'm delighted you could spend the holiday with your mom and sister away from the snow and cold!.
Hope the charging issues are solved soon.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been up a while but had to take the garbage and recycling down and wash some dishes so I could eat and drink today. :wink: :lol: :lol: DH is getting home tonight and he called to let me know the weather had cleared up last night so the trip back to San Diego was better than the trip to LA. Don't have to worry about snow storms and picking him up as he drove our old clunker and parked at the airport.
> 
> I'm sure he will be taking down the Christmas decorations soon, so I took a final photo that includes more of the fireplace this time. I will miss the decorations but enjoy more simplicity again till next Christmas. My goodness, it is a lot of work.
> 
> Found another dropped stitch and I'm just so glad I learned how to repair them as it was about 5 rows down. I thought I was counting fairly often, but obviously not enough. Must be when I look up to see the movie I'm watching on the computer. I've seen Blanche Fury before but was fun watching it again. Stewart Granger is easy on the eyes too.
> 
> I'll be knitting and cleaning today but will try and stop by and catch up a little on things. Meanwhile, here's my pictorial of winter and good-bye to Christmas. I know we are late taking things down but life has been so busy we haven't had time.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I am glad to hear your DH had better driving weather.

Doesn't it feel good to know how to fix small mistakes like that?!

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## tami_ohio

kehinkle said:


> Happy New Year everyone,
> 
> I know that I have missed a lot. Happy Birthday to all who had them along with any anniversaries that I missed. Condolences to those who need them and prayers for everyone.
> 
> Spent the two weeks of Christmas in Arizona with my sister and mom. Had a fun time taking sis to yarn shops in Tucson. Bought mostly sale yarn so got more than I would have.
> 
> Went back to work on the 2nd with a run from El Paso to Smyrna, TN and have had pretty steady work since. Spent this weekend in Memphis, rainy and cool. Had a long chat with Sam. I'll try to post more often but am still having charging issues.
> 
> Mary, was so worried when I heard about the accident on 94. Glad you weren't involved. There was a big one on US 23 that my sister in law saw but wasn't involved in.
> 
> Got to get off the phone so it will charge.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Happy New Year Kathy! So glad to see you post. And happy to know you got to spend time with your mom and sister. Prayers for safe travels.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I spoke to my DSIL yesterday. Mom is doing a little better now that the move is over. They have someone coming in 2 hours in the morning and 2 in the evening, to get her cleaned up and dressed for the day, then ready for bed at night. She now has a catheter as she is otherwise constantly wet. I am sure that the move was very hard on her. Very confusing. DB & DSIL have found excellent help for information and resources.


I'm glad that you have some good news about your mom. I'm glad things are more settled and calmer now.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you got the shawl figured out. Can you please point me to the pattern for the bear/racoon/fox cowl again? DD wants one for her and Arriana.


I think you mean the Failynn Fox Cowl? You can find it on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/failynn-fox-cowl I've made three foxes and a raccoon (those big needles were hard on my hands, too, but the finished projects were great).

And on the "good years," I think any year a friend was born is a good one! :mrgreen:

Julie, glad your brother has improved and may that continue.

Sending healing thoughts for all in need.
Off to work now...


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I would love to, but you must appreciate the cooler winter photos from us when you are that hot. Is it humid heat too?


In Auckland , yes, in Christchurch, no.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, lovely pictures of your house, I love the wind chime.
> Tami, I'm glad things are settling with your mom & your DB has found some good help.
> My DH always listens to CBC radio, usually I can't stand to listen to it but he left it on this morning & they are talking about depression. They are saying research has show some depression is caused by elevated levels of Interleukin 6- a substance in our body that indicates inflammation so they are postulating that it may be an auto immune or alergic problem & that those with RA are more prone to it. Those who have high inflammation markers respond well to treatments like Remicade. Very interesting. Thought this might interest some of you. Sorry if I'm boring you.


It doesn't surprise me that inflammation and depression are linked. I don't remember having any issues with depression until maybe 10 years ago. Which is when the arthritis and fibro showed up. I just discovered that the gabapentin that I am on for the fibromyalgia is an anti-depressant. Well, it's working for the fibro, but doesn't seem to do much for depression. It's time to get out of this house, but not with the tires I have on the car. Tomorrow is soon enough. And no, you are not boring me!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all goes wonderfully when these meetings take place. Hugs for sure.


Thanks , Daralene!


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> Is the marsala the spice?
> 
> 
> 
> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Tuesday night. I only used half of the chicken called for, we had it for leftovers last night, and still have enough for one more meal. It was really good. I will make it again. I found it on face book.
> 
> Chicken Lombardy
> Ingredients:
> 8 oz package(s) sliced fresh mushrooms
> 2 tablespoon(s) butter melted
> 6 skinned and boned chicken breasts
> 1/2 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1/3 cup(s) butter
> 3/4 cup(s) marsala
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> No, the marsala is a wine. You can just use broth, or even substitute with white wine if you like.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I spoke to my DSIL yesterday. Mom is doing a little better now that the move is over. They have someone coming in 2 hours in the morning and 2 in the evening, to get her cleaned up and dressed for the day, then ready for bed at night. She now has a catheter as she is otherwise constantly wet. I am sure that the move was very hard on her. Very confusing. DB & DSIL have found excellent help for information and resources.


Let's hope the improvement holds!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, your living room is classically lovely I love it. What is the picture on the easel?
> Julie, Happy you had company.
> Kehinkle, good to hear from you. I've been worried about you with winter weather.
> Think I will skip zumba and tidy house instead. We are going out of town Thursday. I have dental appt. In Loma Linda. We'll spend the night, then to DD's in San Diego. Cathy and I will be attending a Buddhist Shambala level 1 training.


 :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Well I decided to sort out my stash....not that I have as much as most of you,was looking for my lace needles,eventually found them.
After all the talk of Karbonz needles I decided to check them out, phewww one set of 5dpn or one set of tips with P&P £10/$15 wayyyyyyyy beyond my budget,will have to stick to my Chaigoo red lace needles.
found a needle with one sock on it,must have started it before I learned to do [email protected] time magic loop,bout 5inches done so decided to finish it then will have to do the other, .also cast on for lilac shawl, wish they wouldnt start shawls with garter tab, 7 rows of 2 stitches with 2 ply ......... :shock:
think I should have used darker beads

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=garden of jewels shawl


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> You wouldn't have wanted to be in the same room with me. As DH was gone I made up 2 dishes where the main ingredient could have been said to be the garlic. :XD: :XD: :XD: Was a good time to do it as he wasn't here and weather was too bad to go out and be around anybody. Made Aglio Olio with quinoa pasta and lots of garlic.
> 
> Tami, glad your mom is settling in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are quite right that I would not have wanted to be in the same room with you. In the same building as you! Just that much garlic in the air can cause me to break out in hives!


----------



## tami_ohio

AZ Sticks said:


> Me too!!! That's got to be a relief-


Thank you all for your kind thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Is the marsala the spice?
> 
> 
> 
> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Tuesday night. I only used half of the chicken called for, we had it for leftovers last night, and still have enough for one more meal. It was really good. I will make it again. I found it on face book.
> 
> Chicken Lombardy
> Ingredients:
> 8 oz package(s) sliced fresh mushrooms
> 2 tablespoon(s) butter melted
> 6 skinned and boned chicken breasts
> 1/2 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1/3 cup(s) butter
> 3/4 cup(s) marsala
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> At that quantity, I had assumed it to be the wine.
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, great suggestion. However, in this case chart is clear. It's from Knitted Tams by Mary Rowe. It is just new to me the way it's charted because of decreases. Thank you.


Ah, that explains it! Me, I would probably still need to enlarge it!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> That's good news! I had not heard of the internal computer for high BP until you mentioned it with Alastair. I pray that it works well for him, and there is no lasting effects from the stroke.


That is not surprising at all, Tami- he is only the twelth person in the world to have had it done!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I think you mean the Failynn Fox Cowl? You can find it on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/failynn-fox-cowl I've made three foxes and a raccoon (those big needles were hard on my hands, too, but the finished projects were great).
> 
> And on the "good years," I think any year a friend was born is a good one! :mrgreen:
> 
> Julie, glad your brother has improved and may that continue.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts for all in need.
> Off to work now...


Thank you. That is the one. I will go and get it. They may not get it in time for this winter, but next year will work too! Purchased and printed! Thanks again.

I agree, any year a friend is born is a good year!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Let's hope the improvement holds!


Absolutely! Keeping your DB in my prayers. You too, of course!


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Well I decided to sort out my stash....not that I have as much as most of you,was looking for my lace needles,eventually found them.
> After all the talk of Karbonz needles I decided to check them out, phewww one set of 5dpn or one set of tips with P&P £10/$15 wayyyyyyyy beyond my budget,will have to stick to my Chaigoo red lace needles.
> found a needle with one sock on it,must have started it before I learned to do [email protected] time magic loop,bout 5inches done so decided to finish it then will have to do the other, .also cast on for lilac shawl, wish they wouldnt start shawls with garter tab, 7 rows of 2 stitches with 2 ply ......... :shock:
> think I should have used darker beads
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=garden of jewels shawl


I think I have those same socks made!!!! And the shawl will be beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I think you mean the Failynn Fox Cowl? You can find it on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/failynn-fox-cowl I've made three foxes and a raccoon (those big needles were hard on my hands, too, but the finished projects were great).
> 
> And on the "good years," I think any year a friend was born is a good one! :mrgreen:
> 
> Julie, glad your brother has improved and may that continue.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts for all in need.
> Off to work now...


Thanks, Sorlenna!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not surprising at all, Tami- he is only the twelth person in the world to have had it done!


That explains it, then. I have heard of it being used for muscle control, to help people walk again, but that is all.


----------



## agnescr

Right I need to go back to page 30ish to catch up, good thought and hugs......oh and who's turn is it to make the coffee?
:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Well I decided to sort out my stash....not that I have as much as most of you,was looking for my lace needles,eventually found them.
> After all the talk of Karbonz needles I decided to check them out, phewww one set of 5dpn or one set of tips with P&P £10/$15 wayyyyyyyy beyond my budget,will have to stick to my Chaigoo red lace needles.
> found a needle with one sock on it,must have started it before I learned to do [email protected] time magic loop,bout 5inches done so decided to finish it then will have to do the other, .also cast on for lilac shawl, wish they wouldnt start shawls with garter tab, 7 rows of 2 stitches with 2 ply ......... :shock:
> think I should have used darker beads
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=garden of jewels shawl


It can be amazing what one uncovers! These all look great beginnings, Agnes!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely! Keeping your DB in my prayers. You too, of course!


Thanks!


----------



## AZ Sticks

From me too Kathy - I think of you so often - our local Wal-Mart is right off the 40 - so lots of couriers and travelers stop and spend the night!! Be Safe! I miss your pictures-


tami_ohio said:


> Happy New Year Kathy! So glad to see you post. And happy to know you got to spend time with your mom and sister. Prayers for safe travels.


----------



## Railyn

Love the picture of the window, etc. Truely beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> That explains it, then. I have heard of it being used for muscle control, to help people walk again, but that is all.


I guess that may be what got them thinking of what else they could do with the technique?!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, thought of you this morning as we were making a mess. You would have loved it. One of the ladies is coming to near Chicago in May to do a beading course. She is going to have a holiday with her family as well. xxx


Oh, please have her contact me if she has some spare time...I'd love to meet her and show her some good ole American hospitality. I'm sure I would have had a wonderful time in your creative chaos.


----------



## machriste

Spider said:


> I'm coming also. Need a vacation, and with all the good food. Seems like the perfect place!!! Wouldn't you be surprised to have all us crazy knitters show up. On a serious side, I sure DH has a safe trip.
> Still trying to catch up.


Spider, maybe we could car pool!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you, Kathy!! I love the Tucson area..it's been many years since I've been there. Sounds like you've been keeping very busy.



kehinkle said:


> Happy New Year everyone,
> 
> I know that I have missed a lot. Happy Birthday to all who had them along with any anniversaries that I missed. Condolences to those who need them and prayers for everyone.
> 
> Spent the two weeks of Christmas in Arizona with my sister and mom. Had a fun time taking sis to yarn shops in Tucson. Bought mostly sale yarn so got more than I would have.
> 
> Went back to work on the 2nd with a run from El Paso to Smyrna, TN and have had pretty steady work since. Spent this weekend in Memphis, rainy and cool. Had a long chat with Sam. I'll try to post more often but am still having charging issues.
> 
> Mary, was so worried when I heard about the accident on 94. Glad you weren't involved. There was a big one on US 23 that my sister in law saw but wasn't involved in.
> 
> Got to get off the phone so it will charge.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> No, tomorrow my money comes in- Wednesday possibly the Counsellor and Thursday is the MInistry- so will ring the new Agent on Wednesday. Probably a bit soon for approval! All hugs most welcome! Hope life is serene on Guernsey/Alderney/or the Mainland!


Hugs being sent, Julie, along with prayers for continuing healing for brother Alistair.


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Right I need to go back to page 30ish to catch up, good thought and hugs......oh and who's turn is it to make the coffee?
> :lol:


I will make it, as long as I don't have to drink it! DH doesn't complain when I make it for him, so I must not be to bad at making it.


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing. Just stopping in real quick for coffee before I head out to get errands taken care of. Will check back in when I get home.
> 
> Coffee today served with a smile.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone that is in need. Hugs for all!!!


Oh boy! That coffee looks delicious; makes my mouth water. And love the pic through your gorgeous window!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that may be what got them thinking of what else they could do with the technique?!


It could be!


----------



## tami_ohio

Well, I won't be making bread until M gets home. I have 2 jars of honey, one of them brand new, and I can not get either jar open.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> No, the marsala is a wine. You can just use broth, or even substitute with white wine if you like.


I think a little vermouth would be good in this...


----------



## machriste

budasha said:


> Is the marsala the spice?
> 
> The Marsala is a fortified wine. It's quite sweet.


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I won't be making bread until M gets home. I have 2 jars of honey, one of them brand new, and I can not get either jar open.


Try setting it in a bowl of hot water (lid down) for a few minutes, then dry it off and it may open.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Try setting it in a bowl of hot water (lid down) for a few minutes, then dry it off and it may open.


I wish that would work. The new one has never been opened. It shouldn't be sticky. The other one, the lid has decided to be crooked, like the threads are stripped. Even my jar opener isn't working on them. Oh well. M will be home soon enough. Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Try setting it in a bowl of hot water (lid down) for a few minutes, then dry it off and it may open.


It's getting so more and more, the jar lids are so hard to get off....especially the stuff with any sugar in them.


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I won't be making bread until M gets home. I have 2 jars of honey, one of them brand new, and I can not get either jar open.


run the hot water tap over side of lid


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been up a while but had to take the garbage and recycling down and wash some dishes so I could eat and drink today. :wink: :lol: :lol: DH is getting home tonight and he called to let me know the weather had cleared up last night so the trip back to San Diego was better than the trip to LA. Don't have to worry about snow storms and picking him up as he drove our old clunker and parked at the airport.
> 
> I'm sure he will be taking down the Christmas decorations soon, so I took a final photo that includes more of the fireplace this time. I will miss the decorations but enjoy more simplicity again till next Christmas. My goodness, it is a lot of
> Found another dropped stitch and I'm just so glad I learned how to repair them as it was about 5 rows down. I thought I was counting fairly often, but obviously not enough. Must be when I look up to see the movie I'm watching on the computer. I've seen Blanche Fury before but was fun watching it again. Stewart Granger is easy on the eyes too.
> 
> I'll be knitting and cleaning today but will try and stop by and catch up a little on things. Meanwhile, here's my pictorial of winter and good-bye to Christmas. I know we are late taking things down but life has been so busy we haven't had time.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Your pictures are beautiful , and your living space is lovely . I wish my christmas tree was still up I miss the twinkly lights


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks well at least we know it is very common. Event boundary.. interesting.


My most common piece of CRAFT is when I come on to this site and then have to log in. I always say the page number I that am on to myself, then I log in....it takes me to the first page of KTP......can I then remember which page I was on....NO!!! :shock: It happens when I'm noting the photographs too....get to my draft and can I remember the page number, the person's name and the subject....well, it is *three* things!  :lol:


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> I spoke to my DSIL yesterday. Mom is doing a little better now that the move is over. They have someone coming in 2 hours in the morning and 2 in the evening, to get her cleaned up and dressed for the day, then ready for bed at night. She now has a catheter as she is otherwise constantly wet. I am sure that the move was very hard on her. Very confusing. DB & DSIL have found excellent help for information and resources.


I'm glad you have some good news . It must be so confusing for your poor mother . Hopefully things will get a little better once she is more settled and into a routine .


----------



## Gweniepooh

The coffee looks delicious and the view through that lovely window is magical.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing. Just stopping in real quick for coffee before I head out to get errands taken care of. Will check back in when I get home.
> 
> Coffee today served with a smile.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone that is in need. Hugs for all!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I just purchased a class from Craftsy on beginning Brioche knitting. Don't know when I'll get to it but will eventually give it a try; probably have bitten off more than I can chew....LOL


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Started the new WI group Creative Chaos this morning, we had great fun making a real mess.
> 
> Mr P has bought me a swivel bar stool for the kitchen so now I can sit when I am at my worktops. I shall have fun playing with it!
> 
> Afriend has booked us onto a brioche knitting workshop for experienced knitters, I hope they don't mind if I cheat! Perhaps I'd better read up about brioche knitting before we go!
> 
> Healing vibes to everyone who needs them and hugs to all.


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone. I'm glad sam is home recovering and thank you Kate for taking over again I will have a new monitor by the end of the month so I'll have my computer back then 
We have a perfect winter day today. Its 30 degrees otside and about 8 in of snow. The dogs loved tneir walk this morning
I hope everyone is doing better. I'm going to work on knitting and be back later


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your photos are beautiful. You have such a lovely home; well deserved too. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been up a while but had to take the garbage and recycling down and wash some dishes so I could eat and drink today. :wink: :lol: :lol: DH is getting home tonight and he called to let me know the weather had cleared up last night so the trip back to San Diego was better than the trip to LA. Don't have to worry about snow storms and picking him up as he drove our old clunker and parked at the airport.
> 
> I'm sure he will be taking down the Christmas decorations soon, so I took a final photo that includes more of the fireplace this time. I will miss the decorations but enjoy more simplicity again till next Christmas. My goodness, it is a lot of work.
> 
> Found another dropped stitch and I'm just so glad I learned how to repair them as it was about 5 rows down. I thought I was counting fairly often, but obviously not enough. Must be when I look up to see the movie I'm watching on the computer. I've seen Blanche Fury before but was fun watching it again. Stewart Granger is easy on the eyes too.
> 
> I'll be knitting and cleaning today but will try and stop by and catch up a little on things. Meanwhile, here's my pictorial of winter and good-bye to Christmas. I know we are late taking things down but life has been so busy we haven't had time.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My very first socks I did magic loop, 2 at a time. Even though I kept the two yarns in little ziplock bags they still would wrap around each other and it drove me crazy (must admit I didn't have far to go to get to crazy...LOL) I am enjoying using the DPNs so much I don't know if I'll ever do magic loop on circulars again; time will tell.


Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, I like that with the cable. Great job Gwen. I'm wondering if it is quicker to do one sock as you wouldn't have to untangle yarn? :roll: Ok now I'm really off of here and I just about forgot that they called me earlier to see if I wanted to take a cancellation at the dentist and I said Yes. :shock: Good thing I set the alarm an hour before to remind myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is good news Tami. I hope it continues to go well for her.


tami_ohio said:


> I spoke to my DSIL yesterday. Mom is doing a little better now that the move is over. They have someone coming in 2 hours in the morning and 2 in the evening, to get her cleaned up and dressed for the day, then ready for bed at night. She now has a catheter as she is otherwise constantly wet. I am sure that the move was very hard on her. Very confusing. DB & DSIL have found excellent help for information and resources.


----------



## KatyNora

Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


Looks good!! And warm!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not boring at all especially with the fairly new diagnosis of RA. Thank you for posting it. I have suffered from depression for over 20 years so it makes me wonder if this is a connection. Don't see the doctor again until Feb. 3rd.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, lovely pictures of your house, I love the wind chime.
> Tami, I'm glad things are settling with your mom & your DB has found some good help.
> My DH always listens to CBC radio, usually I can't stand to listen to it but he left it on this morning & they are talking about depression. They are saying research has show some depression is caused by elevated levels of Interleukin 6- a substance in our body that indicates inflammation so they are postulating that it may be an auto immune or alergic problem & that those with RA are more prone to it. Those who have high inflammation markers respond well to treatments like Remicade. Very interesting. Thought this might interest some of you. Sorry if I'm boring you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh I so agree!!! 


Sorlenna said:


> And on the "good years," I think any year a friend was born is a good one! :mrgreen:
> 
> Julie, glad your brother has improved and may that continue.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts for all in need.
> Off to work now...


----------



## Gweniepooh

So how do you fix it? Ingredients alone leaves me kind of lost.


tami_ohio said:


> No, the marsala is a wine. You can just use broth, or even substitute with white wine if you like.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The needles were beyond my budget also to be frank but did it anyway. Will be tightening the belt quite a bit this month but worth it. For the set of sock needles ordered on Amazon it was 6 sizes, 5 of each for $64 including shipping. The same set other places was $77 so that played a big part in why I went ahead and got them now.


agnescr said:


> Well I decided to sort out my stash....not that I have as much as most of you,was looking for my lace needles,eventually found them.
> After all the talk of Karbonz needles I decided to check them out, phewww one set of 5dpn or one set of tips with P&P £10/$15 wayyyyyyyy beyond my budget,will have to stick to my Chaigoo red lace needles.
> found a needle with one sock on it,must have started it before I learned to do [email protected] time magic loop,bout 5inches done so decided to finish it then will have to do the other, .also cast on for lilac shawl, wish they wouldnt start shawls with garter tab, 7 rows of 2 stitches with 2 ply ......... :shock:
> think I should have used darker beads
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=garden of jewels shawl


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking my spot; off to get lunch (never got around to breakfast) and knit on sock #2. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> So how do you fix it? Ingredients alone leaves me kind of lost.


I posted the complete recipe. I am on my phone. Let me turn the computer on and I will repost it


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Sending good thoughts for your DSIL and prayers that your DH gets good news today. Yes, take your sock with you. The time will go faster, and you may even make a new friend, as it will be a conversation starter. It might be a good idea for your DH to take a book with him, also.


Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Hugs being sent, Julie, along with prayers for continuing healing for brother Alistair.


Thanks so much!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> So how do you fix it? Ingredients alone leaves me kind of lost.


Here you go! Sorry, not the best photo.

Chicken Lombardy I baked a few weeks ago. 
Here's the original recipe. This recipe is now YOUR recipe. Make any type of changes you like. Remember, YOU are the one that has to eat it. You can omit butter and use the oil you prefer.You can also use low-fat or fat-free cheeses. You can remove the wine and use low-sodium organic broth. Try using whole wheat flour if you don't normally use white flour. 
Let me know how it turns out 
***********
Ingredients: 
8 oz package(s) sliced fresh mushrooms
2 tablespoon(s) butter melted 
6 skinned and boned chicken breasts 
1/2 cup(s) all-purpose flour 
1/3 cup(s) butter 
3/4 cup(s) marsala wine
1/2 cup(s) chicken broth 
1/2 teaspoon(s) salt 
1/8 teaspoon(s) pepper 
1/2 cup(s) shredded mozarella cheese 1/2 cup(s) parmesan cheese 
2 green onions chopped
Preparation: Cook mushrooms in 2 tablespoons butter in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat, stirring constantly, 3 to 5 minutes or just until tender. Remove from heat; set aside. Cut each chicken breast in half lengthwise. Place chicken between 2 sheets of heavy-duty plastic wrap; flatten to 1/8 inch thickness, using a meat mallet or rolling pin. Dredge chicken pieces in flour. Cook chicken in batches, in 1 to 2 tablespoons butter in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat 3 to 4 minutes on each side or until golden. 
Place chicken in a lightly greased 13 x 9 inch baking dish, overlapping edges. Repeat procedure with remaining chicken and butter. Reserving pan drippings in skillet. Sprinkle mushrooms evenly over chicken. Add wine and broth to skillet. Bring to a boil; reduce heat, and simmer, uncovered, 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
Stir in salt and pepper. Pour sauce over chicken. Combine cheeses and green onions; sprinkle over chicken. 
Bake uncovered, at 450 degrees for 12 to 14 minutes until cheese melts.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> My very first socks I did magic loop, 2 at a time. Even though I kept the two yarns in little ziplock bags they still would wrap around each other and it drove me crazy (must admit I didn't have far to go to get to crazy...LOL) I am enjoying using the DPNs so much I don't know if I'll ever do magic loop on circulars again; time will tell.


I've only used dpns for socks. I'm comfortable with them so why change what ain't broken!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


I am so sorry to hear this Sonja- it must be an anxious time for you all. Prayers coming.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


I am so sorry to hear this. I will continue to keep you both in my prayers. (((Sonja)))


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


I'm sorry to hear this, Sonja. I know both of you were hoping for good news. I'll be saying extra prayers for him and you.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


Big hugs to you and prayers going out to you and your DH. Hope the doctors have a good plan for his surgery and recovery.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been up a while but had to take the garbage and recycling down and wash some dishes so I could eat and drink today. :wink: :lol: :lol: DH is getting home tonight and he called to let me know the weather had cleared up last night so the trip back to San Diego was better than the trip to LA. Don't have to worry about snow storms and picking him up as he drove our old clunker and parked at the airport.
> 
> I'm sure he will be taking down the Christmas decorations soon, so I took a final photo that includes more of the fireplace this time. I will miss the decorations but enjoy more simplicity again till next Christmas. My goodness, it is a lot of work.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Thanks for posting your pictures. Your home looks quite lovely and the decorations are unique.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, please have her contact me if she has some spare time...I'd love to meet her and show her some good ole American hospitality. I'm sure I would have had a wonderful time in your creative chaos.


Thanks Rookie, I will pass your message on. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> My most common piece of CRAFT is when I come on to this site and then have to log in. I always say the page number I that am on to myself, then I log in....it takes me to the first page of KTP......can I then remember which page I was on....NO!!! :shock: It happens when I'm noting the photographs too....get to my draft and can I remember the page number, the person's name and the subject....well, it is *three* things!  :lol:


I'm exactly the same, now which page was I up too :shock:


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


sorry to hear the news was not what you hoped for,hopefully will be better news next week x


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


So sorry your news wasn't so good from the hospital. Sending healing vibes to your DH.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gwennie, I am sure you will have no problem with brioche. I am going to have a look on youtube to see if I can get myself a bit ahead for the course. It is not until the end of February.


----------



## KatyNora

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


Sonja, I'm sending healing thoughts and prayers for your DH. I hope next week's tests will be much better.


----------



## iamsam

that is probably true --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH says he thinks they have changed something in the recipe & it's not as good as it used to be. My thoughts are they were trying to make it more healthy & took away some of the taste.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Sonja- it must be an anxious time for you all. Prayers coming.


Thank you .We were warned that it was bad while he was in hospital . They told us worse case scenario that he might have to go on the transplant list But I don't think we really took it all in . Also his sugar level has shot up to 17.2 so that's another worry


----------



## iamsam

ladies - ladies - I am a sick man - 74 pages on a Monday - how ever am I to keep up. lol 

this has been a bit of a strange day - I slept until almost eleven even though I went to bed abut elven-thirty last night. I've just been weary all day - listless. no - nothing is wrong - my breathing improves everyday and I really do feel fine.

we got 6-8 inches of new snow - started in the evening last night and then snowed all night long. not quite what caren has on the ground but enough to drift the back roads and give the children a day off from school. I was going to go over to Heidi's for breakfast but decided wading snow was not in my best interest.

it is still 30° but the temp is to fall to 4° during the night. I'm moving in with gwen until summer. lol

now I best get reading. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you .We were warned that it was bad while he was in hospital . They told us worse case scenario that he might have to go on the transplant list But I don't think we really took it all in . Also his sugar level has shot up to 17.2 so that's another worry


I will keep the positive thoughts coming, Sonja- you are very brave.


----------



## iamsam

now why did I think it would be winter in Utah? sweater weather. do you ever get snow? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am soon excited!!!!!!! Just tracked my Karbonz needles I ordered and the tracker thingy said they had been delivered. WHAT! I checked the mail yesterday and nooooo....they were not delivered. On a whim I went out to the mailbox (no we do NOT have Sunday delivery) and they were THERE!!!!! I switched the socks over to them and O.M.G! I have never had needles with such sharp points and they are the lightest needles I've ever had in my hand. I think I'm in love!
> 
> I have them as well and really love them for tiny work. I am so glad that you are enjoying them.
> Prayers for all continue..have we heard anything more about how Mick is doing? So happy that Alistair was able to talk with Julie. Prayers continue.
> Another beautiful "spring" day here..we need more snow for sure but the weather is wonderful. Went to church wearing only a light spring coat and could have gone in just a sweater.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I think a little vermouth would be good in this...


The marsala gives a really good flavor-- I use it in a beef or pork dish I make to serve over linguini and my family loves it. It is the one alcoholic beverage in my house.


----------



## iamsam

great job matthew - love the whiskers. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Your pictures are beautiful , and your living space is lovely . I wish my christmas tree was still up I miss the twinkly lights


Oh, yes, and I just envied her all the room. My house is so tiny. Why not put twinkly lights on something else-- maybe a bookcase??? Ah, I might have to do that. Makes it feel festive.


----------



## budasha

tami_ohio said:


> Jinny, of course I will keep Bruce and your family in my prayers. May Bruce have as little pain as possible, and peace. Comfort and strength for all.


Sending my prayers too.


----------



## Designer1234

New Workshop Happenings announcing information thread

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311953-1.html*


----------



## iamsam

so sorry about your nephew dintoo - prayers and healing energy zooming his way. --- sam



Dintoo said:


> Me again. Forgot to ask for prayers for my nephew, Bruce. He had prostate surgery for cancer 2 years ago and it is back with a vengence. He recently had chemo treatments--very strong dose, and it really hit him hard. The latest report from the Dr. said the cancer is still there and is spreading. The Dr. offered him more chemo, but Bruce said it was to difficult, so there is nothing else they can do for him. He will be moving back to his home in Nfld, basically to die, I guess. Would apppreciate your prayers and good thoughts. Thanks. Jinny


----------



## Swedenme

Thank you everyone for your Kindness and prayers . It's a worry but we have agreed to try and carry on as normal and wait and see what happens apparently there is some mechanical device they can implant to help the heart to keep pumping. We just have to wait to see if they think that's right for my husband . Find out the beginning of February


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you everyone for your Kindness and prayers . It's a worry but we have agreed to try and carry on as normal and wait and see what happens apparently there is some mechanical device they can implant to help the heart to keep pumping. We just have to wait to see if they think that's right for my husband . Find out the beginning of February


They do have some amazingly sophisticated procedures now. Not too long till February!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I will keep the positive thoughts coming, Sonja- you are very brave.


And from me as well.

Dintoo, sending good thoughts for Bruce, too, wishing him comfort and peace.

Shirley, I hope you are feeling better, and Tami, I hope your mom gets settled without too much more confusion. I know it must be hard for all of you.


----------



## iamsam

budasha - I looked at your avatar - sitting out in the sun in shirt sleeves - and thought how great that sounded. I am so ready for warm weather. --- sam



budasha said:


> tami ohio
> 
> Your Chicken Lombardy sounds so good. I'm going to try this very soon.


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, and I just envied her all the room. My house is so tiny. Why not put twinkly lights on something else-- maybe a bookcase??? Ah, I might have to do that. Makes it feel festive.


That's a good idea might put some where I tend to knit as I find looking at them peaceful


----------



## iamsam

we will definitely need a picture of the cat tree. think lucky was a piece of devine intervention - came at just the right time. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Liz - glad to hear you are getting settled. We have survived the snow storm and we are working on a cat tree for the DLC! I hope you are eNjoyoying your place.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Gwennie, I am sure you will have no problem with brioche. I am going to have a look on youtube to see if I can get myself a bit ahead for the course. It is not until the end of February.


I don't think you'll have any problem with it. I think it's a lot of fun! Have made several hats and found it easy to do once I figured out how the process works.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> I'm exactly the same, now which page was I up too :shock:


My trick lately is opening the TP on my Iphone and bringing it up to the page I leave on, and then just not closing it with the X . That way I can open it back up and see where I am! too many holes in my brain to remember any more!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you .We were warned that it was bad while he was in hospital . They told us worse case scenario that he might have to go on the transplant list But I don't think we really took it all in . Also his sugar level has shot up to 17.2 so that's another worry


That is not good. I know your scale for blood sugar is different from ours in the US, but it sounds pretty high. The stress will be some of it. Prayers


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> ladies - ladies - I am a sick man - 74 pages on a Monday - how ever am I to keep up. lol
> 
> this has been a bit of a strange day - I slept until almost eleven even though I went to bed abut elven-thirty last night. I've just been weary all day - listless. no - nothing is wrong - my breathing improves everyday and I really do feel fine.
> 
> we got 6-8 inches of new snow - started in the evening last night and then snowed all night long. not quite what caren has on the ground but enough to drift the back roads and give the children a day off from school. I was going to go over to Heidi's for breakfast but decided wading snow was not in my best interest.
> 
> it is still 30° but the temp is to fall to 4° during the night. I'm moving in with gwen until summer. lol
> 
> now I best get reading. --- sam


Glad you didn't go to Heidi's for breakfast!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> ladies - ladies - I am a sick man - 74 pages on a Monday - how ever am I to keep up. lol
> 
> this has been a bit of a strange day - I slept until almost eleven even though I went to bed abut elven-thirty last night. I've just been weary all day - listless. no - nothing is wrong - my breathing improves everyday and I really do feel fine.
> 
> we got 6-8 inches of new snow - started in the evening last night and then snowed all night long. not quite what caren has on the ground but enough to drift the back roads and give the children a day off from school. I was going to go over to Heidi's for breakfast but decided wading snow was not in my best interest.
> 
> it is still 30° but the temp is to fall to 4° during the night. I'm moving in with gwen until summer. lol
> 
> now I best get reading. --- sam


Glad you didn't go to Heidi's for breakfast!


----------



## iamsam

good job gwen - you ladies are making me think about getting my sock out that I started way too long ago. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> About to head to bed but just had to post this....one sock finally done; will start the mate to it tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you everyone for your Kindness and prayers . It's a worry but we have agreed to try and carry on as normal and wait and see what happens apparently there is some mechanical device they can implant to help the heart to keep pumping. We just have to wait to see if they think that's right for my husband . Find out the beginning of February


A pacemaker or a pacemaker defibulater combination. Mom has the pacemaker, dad had the combination. They can also implant just the defibulater.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I don't think you'll have any problem with it. I think it's a lot of fun! Have made several hats and found it easy to do once I figured out how the process works.


That'll be my problem trying to figure it out. Xxx


----------



## machriste

Swedenme said:


> Thank you .We were warned that it was bad while he was in hospital . They told us worse case scenario that he might have to go on the transplant list But I don't think we really took it all in . Also his sugar level has shot up to 17.2 so that's another worry


So sorry to hear this, Sonia. Hugs to you and prayers for both of you.


----------



## iamsam

we always call it black humor - think I would like your friend also. --- sam



KateB said:


> I'm sure you would, she's a very funny lady - and by that I mean amusing not odd, although come to think of it...... :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That'll be my problem trying to figure it out. Xxx


I have no doubt you'll do fine! xxxooo


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


Sorry to hear this Sonja, but at least they are erring on the safe side. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam

great picture of the hobbit house caren. ---- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing. Just stopping in real quick for coffee before I head out to get errands taken care of. Will check back in when I get home.
> 
> Coffee today served with a smile.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone that is in need. Hugs for all!!!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> ladies - ladies - I am a sick man - 74 pages on a Monday - how ever am I to keep up. lol
> 
> this has been a bit of a strange day - I slept until almost eleven even though I went to bed abut elven-thirty last night. I've just been weary all day - listless. no - nothing is wrong - my breathing improves everyday and I really do feel fine.
> 
> we got 6-8 inches of new snow - started in the evening last night and then snowed all night long. not quite what caren has on the ground but enough to drift the back roads and give the children a day off from school. I was going to go over to Heidi's for breakfast but decided wading snow was not in my best interest.
> 
> it is still 30° but the temp is to fall to 4° during the night. I'm moving in with gwen until summer. lol
> 
> now I best get reading. --- sam


Your body is telling you it needs to rest...listen to it! Please! You've been through a lot the last week or so, give yourself time to recover. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam

what does one do in a shambala level 1 training? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, your living room is classically lovely I love it. What is the picture on the easel?
> Julie, Happy you had company.
> Kehinkle, good to hear from you. I've been worried about you with winter weather.
> Think I will skip zumba and tidy house instead. We are going out of town Thursday. I have dental appt. In Loma Linda. We'll spend the night, then to DD's in San Diego. Cathy and I will be attending a Buddhist Shambala level 1 training.


----------



## iamsam

love the sock agnes - the colors are great. the shawl is going to be beautiful - what a great color. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Well I decided to sort out my stash....not that I have as much as most of you,was looking for my lace needles,eventually found them.
> After all the talk of Karbonz needles I decided to check them out, phewww one set of 5dpn or one set of tips with P&P £10/$15 wayyyyyyyy beyond my budget,will have to stick to my Chaigoo red lace needles.
> found a needle with one sock on it,must have started it before I learned to do [email protected] time magic loop,bout 5inches done so decided to finish it then will have to do the other, .also cast on for lilac shawl, wish they wouldnt start shawls with garter tab, 7 rows of 2 stitches with 2 ply ......... :shock:
> think I should have used darker beads
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=garden of jewels shawl


----------



## iamsam

run the lid edges under hot water. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, I won't be making bread until M gets home. I have 2 jars of honey, one of them brand new, and I can not get either jar open.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> A pacemaker or a pacemaker defibulater combination. Mom has the pacemaker, dad had the combination. They can also implant just the defibulater.


It's not a pacemaker I can't remember the name at the moment . Too much technical medical talk and my husband was getting tired so we came home but she did say the consultant would explain it in much more detail . He's a nice man and good at breaking it all down into plain English so we will no more when we see him


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy and prayers zooming to your husband to surround him in healing energy. just remember swedenme - we are here for you - we got your back. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy and prayers zooming to your husband to surround him in healing energy. just remember swedenme - we are here for you - we got your back. --- sam


Thank you Sam one of the best things I have done recently is join your tea party so thank you to everybody for making me feel so welcome


----------



## budasha

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I will continue to keep you both in my prayers. (((Sonja)))


I'm sorry to hear this too.


----------



## budasha

Thanks, I wasn't sure. I know there is a spice called garam marsala but I thought 3/4 c. was just too much.



agnescr said:


> it is a fortified wine


----------



## budasha

tami_ohio said:


> No, the marsala is a wine. You can just use broth, or even substitute with white wine if you like.


Thanks, I'll have to look for this wine.


----------



## budasha

This sounds good. I was at a church lunch yesterday and they served cabbage roll casserole but they were rolled with the cabbage in the centre. Not sure how they kept the meat from falling off the cabbage but it was tasty.
I'm going to ask.



pearlone said:


> Pacer here is recipe for Cabbage Roll Casserole you requested. This was the first time I tried this recipe. It makes alot.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> it has been a not too bad of a day - my breathing - while not great - has settled down and I can at least move -abet slowly - without losing my air. even fixed my own late lunch this afternoon.
> 
> so think I am definitely on the mend. --- sam


Glad to hear that, Sam.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


I am so sorry. Prayers being sent for you all.


----------



## budasha

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this and also about Mick and his tough fight for life. Prayers for all.


Sending my prayers too for Mick and Alastair


----------



## agnescr

Todays photo of Quinn.....


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam one of the best things I have done recently is join your tea party so thank you to everybody for making me feel so welcome


And thank you- for being such a lovely person to meet!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Sending my prayers too for Mick and Alastair


Thank you!


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Darowil! Will you get to go to the World Cup too?


I'm going to 3 matches I think it is. India v Pakistan, Pakistan v Irleand and one of the quater finals (assuming that Australia make the finals- which we should- we will be playing this game so we should get to see Australia playing).


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Thank you .We were warned that it was bad while he was in hospital . They told us worse case scenario that he might have to go on the transplant list But I don't think we really took it all in . Also his sugar level has shot up to 17.2 so that's another worry


Sonja, I'm so sorry you didn't get good news at the doctor. I hope they can come up with some good treatment options soon.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> And thank you- for being such a lovely person to meet!


Thank you Julie . How is your brother doing . Is he feeling any better


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Todays photo of Quinn.....


Exploring obviously- but higher than might have been thought! An interesting angle to tackle the steering?


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . How is your brother doing . Is he feeling any better


I have yet to ring, today! Just got in from trying to find a suitable present for DGD's twelfth birthday next week- drew a total blank.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I have yet to ring, today! Just got in from trying to find a suitable present for DGD's twelfth birthday next week- drew a total blank.


Difficult age to chose for as she is not a little girl anymore


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Thank you everyone for your Kindness and prayers . It's a worry but we have agreed to try and carry on as normal and wait and see what happens apparently there is some mechanical device they can implant to help the heart to keep pumping. We just have to wait to see if they think that's right for my husband . Find out the beginning of February


My cousins wife had something called a VAD ventricular assist device implanted while waiting on a heart transplant. Is that what he needs? She did very well with it for quite a while. She had some weird & wonderful blood antibodies so unfortunately they didn't find a heart for her


----------



## Swedenme

agnescr said:


> Todays photo of Quinn.....


He's practising to be a stunt man


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Todays photo of Quinn.....


Looks like the fun has begun :lol: he will be swinging from the rafters soon :roll:


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> My cousins wife had something called a VAD ventricular assist device implanted while waiting on a heart transplant. Is that what he needs? She did very well with it for quite a while. She had some weird & wonderful blood antibodies so unfortunately they didn't find a heart for her


This could be what was mentioned as both the left and right ventrical sides of the heart are severely damaged along with a valve is leaking and there is a problem with his arteries and his heart is very enlarged .and pumping way to fast


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/blueberry-yoghurt-scones-with-lemon.html

Saw this and thought it would be a wonderful treat to have at our tea party. I'm putting this in my file for the next mini-KAP. Although, I may need someone to remind me because it looks like it's going to be March before we'll thaw out enough to get together. Plus I have 4 weekends of birthdays between now and March 1st so things are otherwise getting scheduled quickly this year.

It's very gray outside and just plain gloomy--hope to see some sun tomorrow when I go out for the grocery shopping.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, obviously you are still not completely well, if your body is telling you that extra rest is needed. Take it easy.
I did a bunch of cleaning in my basement today, will have to wait until DS moves out to do a complete clean. Probably another month or 2 before everything is done in the house. He doesn't seem to anxious to more, I think he may find it a bit lonely but one of his friends was giving him a bad time. He said if mom can still yell really loud to call you for supper, & you can hear her, you haven't really moved away from home. Lol
My friend is having a birthday at the end of the week so I made her a cowl. I used this scarf pattern but followed the pattern until 104 stitches, added 2 knit stitches on either side, then knit in pattern for 4 inches, followed by 1.5 inches of K2P2 ribbing. I'm quite pleased with it. I had tried to do it in the round but the pattern didn't work, I wasn't thinking or could have made it work but working flat was fine too.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gallatin-scarf

I really like this woman's patterns, all are quite easy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> This could be what was mentioned as both the left and right ventrical sides of the heart are severely damaged along with a valve is leaking and there is a problem with his arteries and his heart is very enlarged .and pumping way to fast


It is really amazing how far they have come with treating such serious conditions. From my work I'm familiar with several people who have had heart transplants for many years & they are doing well. I hope all goes well for him.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I know I'm a little out of the way..... but could I come too???


machriste said:


> Spider, maybe we could car pool!!!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> New Workshop Happenings announcing information thread
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311953-1.html*


Dearest Shirley, thank you for getting the workshops started even if you won't be doing as much work with them.
I hope you're getting stronger and feeling better each day!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Dear this isn't good news, but it sounds like they are determined to get him "fixed" and that is always a good thing. He will just have to take it easy and hopefully the surgery will clear things up. When Alan had a blocked artery a few years ago he was exhausted all the time and when they discovered it they said it was 95% blocked. They sent him home for 3 weeks until his surgery!!!! I was scared to death!!!! Keeping you in my thoughts - AZ


Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam one of the best things I have done recently is join your tea party so thank you to everybody for making me feel so welcome


Sonja, you're such a wonderful addition to the Tea Party that it's easy to make you welcome.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> we will definitely need a picture of the cat tree. think lucky was a piece of devine intervention - came at just the right time. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Todays photo of Quinn.....


He's sure working hard on his "hot wheels".LOL! So cute!

Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/blueberry-yoghurt-scones-with-lemon.html
> 
> Saw this and thought it would be a wonderful treat to have at our tea party. I'm putting this in my file for the next mini-KAP. Although, I may need someone to remind me because it looks like it's going to be March before we'll thaw out enough to get together. Plus I have 4 weekends of birthdays between now and March 1st so things are otherwise getting scheduled quickly this year.
> 
> It's very gray outside and just plain gloomy--hope to see some sun tomorrow when I go out for the grocery shopping.


It's been gray, gloomy and rainy all day. The temperatures were in the 50's but that's not going to last. Going to be in the 30's tomorrow and they mentioned a possible snowy mix Wed am. Hope the suggestion falls through!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Dear this isn't good news, but it sounds like they are determined to get him "fixed" and that is always a good thing. He will just have to take it easy and hopefully the surgery will clear things up. When Alan had a blocked artery a few years ago he was exhausted all the time and when they discovered it they said it was 95% blocked. They sent him home for 3 weeks until his surgery!!!! I was scared to death!!!! Keeping you in my thoughts - AZ


Thank you .I was scared to death as well at first , because another thing the virus caused was sleep apnea I dont think We slept at all for the first couple of weeks cause every time it all went quiet I would shake him to see if he was alright


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Sonja, you're such a wonderful addition to the Tea Party that it's easy to make you welcome.
> Hugs
> Junek


Thank you June


----------



## AZ Sticks

We got up to 50 today - but it is cloudy and damp and reminds me of mornings down at the beach. I did manage to get all my errands run except for my pedi....I am at least a week late... oh well tomorrow is another day. I am watching the 10 year old girl across the road - a new horse arrived and they seem to be getting on pretty good! Looks like she will be a barrel racer - I'm pretty sure I heard that her Mom (who is a local vet (Dr) was pretty good in her day! I do love living somewhere that I can watch the horses out of most of my windows. Time to go start dinner - I was going to put a roast in the crock pot this morning with potatoes and carrots.... Alan decided that didn't sound fun.... so it's beef enchiladas with rice and beans!!! Take care my friends - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

very cute agnes - fearless little boy. I think they are all born with an extra climbing gene. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Todays photo of Quinn.....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh that is the Mother in us all - if Alan's breathing is raspy or disrupted I wake right up!! Make sure that you get plenty of rest and support from others - we are here if you need someone to talk to - 24/7!!!!!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you .I was scared to death as well at first , because another thing the virus caused was sleep apnea I dont think We slept at all for the first couple of weeks cause every time it all went quiet I would shake him to see if he was alright


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are so right Sam - it made me think of Evil Knievel!!!


thewren said:


> very cute agnes - fearless little boy. I think they are all born with an extra climbing gene. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

those do sound good. thanks for the recipe. --- sam --- august is our busy time for birthdays - think there are six of them.



RookieRetiree said:


> http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/blueberry-yoghurt-scones-with-lemon.html
> 
> Saw this and thought it would be a wonderful treat to have at our tea party. I'm putting this in my file for the next mini-KAP. Although, I may need someone to remind me because it looks like it's going to be March before we'll thaw out enough to get together. Plus I have 4 weekends of birthdays between now and March 1st so things are otherwise getting scheduled quickly this year.
> 
> It's very gray outside and just plain gloomy--hope to see some sun tomorrow when I go out for the grocery shopping.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Difficult age to chose for as she is not a little girl anymore


I agree- and I had a large selection of things suitable for 5 - 7 year olds!


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> those do sound good. thanks for the recipe. --- sam --- august is our busy time for birthdays - think there are six of them.


I got to moving around in her blog and her Facebook page and I'm sitting here very hungry. Her recipes sound so good and I don't even know what some of the ingredients are. She has a very good measurement/ingredient converter so it's fairly easy to change her recipes ..I'm still trying to figure out the different sugars 
though.

http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012_03_01_archive.htmlh.

There's a chocolate peanut butter cheesecake somewhere in one of the months' recipes (the number next to the month signifies the # of recipes posted in that blog).


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> run the lid edges under hot water. --- sam


M came home shortly after I posted. He got it open for me. I made sure there wasn't any honey stuck to the threads this time!

Hope you have smell-a-computer!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> It's not a pacemaker I can't remember the name at the moment . Too much technical medical talk and my husband was getting tired so we came home but she did say the consultant would explain it in much more detail . He's a nice man and good at breaking it all down into plain English so we will no more when we see him


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam one of the best things I have done recently is join your tea party so thank you to everybody for making me feel so welcome


We are so happy you found us!


----------



## pacer

Dintoo...Prayers being said for Bruce and the rest of the family during this difficult time.


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Todays photo of Quinn.....


Oh oh, looks like Quinn is at the same stage Arriana is! Climbing on everything.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree- and I had a large selection of things suitable for 5 - 7 year olds!


There are quite a few boards out on PinTerest for gift ideas for the Tween Girl (ages 10-12).

If I remember correctly, she's into horseback riding -- a bracelet with a equine theme might be something she'd like....also some theme-based computer thumb drives.

I agree, the little girls are much easier as far as gifts go.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> M came home shortly after I posted. He got it open for me. I made sure there wasn't any honey stuck to the threads this time!
> 
> Hope you have smell-a-computer!


Oh my,those are beautiful...have you shared your recipe?


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


So sorry to hear this, I will keep him in my prayers as well as the rest of the family dealing with this situation.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my,those are beautiful...have you shared your recipe?


If I haven't (can't remember!) here it is. It's really easy. Tastes good too! I make it about once a week, at least this time of year. The kitchen is only about 60°F today, so I had to let it rise a little longer than called for. M had come home and was snow blowing the driveways, so had the garage door open, which didn't help keep the kitchen warm!

Easy Bread Recipe

1.	In a large bowl, whisk together
2. 2 1/ 2 c of hot water
3.	1/3 c of oil ( I use olive oil ),
1/3 c honey
1T of salt.

2. Add 3/4c of flour and whisk for 30 seconds.
Add 1 1/2 T of yeast and whisk for 30 seconds again.
3. Add 2c of flour and mix together with a spoon.
* If you are using a mixer, add the rest of the flour ( The totoal amount of flour added should be 5-7c. Not including the flour used in step 2 )
Let the mixer knead the dough for about 5 minutes
. *If mixing by hand, add the rest of the flour and mix until shaggy looking and hard to work woth the spoon.
Knead in the bowl a few times and then turn out onto the floured counter.
Knead for 5 minutes. The dough should be soft but not sticky.
4. Let rise in a greased, covered bowl for about 30 minutes. 
5.. When the dough is risen heat oven to 175 
6. Grease your bread pans and Divide the dough in two. A
7. On the counter, roll your dough out into and oblong shape, pushing out the air bubbles.
8. Roll into a tight cylinder, tuck the ends under and place into the pan.
9. Place loaves into the oven for about 30 minutes or until the dough has risen to fill the pans. 10. Turn your oven up to 350 and cook loaves for about another 30 minutes. Bread is done when it sounds hollow when tapped.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> There are quite a few boards out on PinTerest for gift ideas for the Tween Girl (ages 10-12).
> 
> If I remember correctly, she's into horseback riding -- a bracelet with a equine theme might be something she'd like....also some theme-based computer thumb drives.
> 
> I agree, the little girls are much easier as far as gifts go.


  Of course it has to coincide with a skint week! I may resort to just chocolates!


----------



## pacer

TNS said:


> I'm way behind with everyone's news, but just want to let you know that I'm sending healing and comforting wishes for those who need them. Julie, so glad you've been able to talk to your brother, and sending reassuring hugs for you; hope the new rental gets approved, is that tomorrow's meeting?
> Matthew, I love the drawing of Kiki, and am honoured to hear you liked the post card I sent. Sorry to have missed out mentioning so many friends, but need to get on with "work" and hope to catch up by this evening. Thank goodness (and Kate/ Darowil/ Julie) for the weekly summaries - most useful!


Thanks TNS. Matthew is having the postcard framed this week along with the painted card from Shirley. I can't wait to see what framing the boys selected for these items as well as the two most recent cat drawings.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, will tell you what course is after we take it. Basically it's an intro in Pena Chodron's Buddhist teaching.
Agnes, love socks and shawl and DISproving he is all boy.
Tami, bread smells yummy.
Sonya, sorry to hear DH so sick. Healing energy sent his way.
Well two days of drafted hat and I have pulled back to start of decreases. Starting out with correct stitch count should help.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I spoke to my DSIL yesterday. Mom is doing a little better now that the move is over. They have someone coming in 2 hours in the morning and 2 in the evening, to get her cleaned up and dressed for the day, then ready for bed at night. She now has a catheter as she is otherwise constantly wet. I am sure that the move was very hard on her. Very confusing. DB & DSIL have found excellent help for information and resources.


Thats all sounding much more positive which is a great relief. I know you commented on your 12 yo nephew finding it hard the day she arrived back,do they have any other children?


----------



## pacer

I have a bit to do before heading to bed but I want to share the update posted on Bella and Faith's condition. They tested positive for the influenza that is going around. They could certainly benefit from many prayers during this trying time. I pray that they will beat this without hospitalizations as their oldest sister is the lead role in the high school musical in a few weeks. I plan on attending the show. I believe they are performing West Side Story.

The drive to work was quite an adventure as we got a fresh snowfall of at least 5 inches of snow last night and the highway was not much better than it was last Friday for the horrific accident that took place. I did a little slip sliding this morning but made it safely. The on ramp for the highway wasn't even plowed when I went to work. The drive was an adventure as it usually can be after a snow so early in the morning. 

I did receive a nice long letter from CMaliza who has been having trouble with her computer so hasn't been on the internet for quite some time. She had a lovely Christmas with DH and her children and their spouses. She said it was a healing week together with family after DIL had suffered that miscarriage earlier. Two of Matthew's recent cat drawings were for CMaliza's DIL who had the miscarriage. The cats are her DIL's and Carol thought the drawings might help in the healing processes. Her DIL just squealed with delight when she opened that gift and now she will have the pictures framed. We also sent a set of cards with the 2 cats for the DIL. Matthew and I were pleased to help Carol to lift her DIL's spirits during the holiday season. Sometimes the best Christmas presents are not the ones we receive, but rather the ones that we give. 

Thanks for the wonderful comments on Matthew's most recent drawing. I always love the current drawing and think it is awesome and then he does another one and wows me again. I am so delighted at all the improvements he is showing. I think it is special that Matthew's Christmas card is still being treasured by others as well. He will be delighted to hear that Shirley treasures it just as much as he treasures hers. Two wonderful artists treasuring each others work.


----------



## Bulldog

Good Evening Dear Hearts
I got up early this morning and fixed my mug of coffee and read to page 65, I then unloaded the dishwasher, washed a load of Jims Sweat Pants he lounges in only to discover sewage backing up in the shower. Once again we have to have the line clean and its my fault. I use flushable baby wipes and I guess they are the culprit. Sure is expensive lesson to learn. We are due to have eye exams the end of the month and sure had my heart set on a new set of frames. Such is life.
I laid back down after that. It has been cold and raining here all day. Got up later and baked a whipping cream pound cake and made spaghetti for supper. Still having that sharp shooting pain on one side of my head.
I hope to work on my socks tonight. I am almost to the heel on one and then will do the foot on the other. I am working with two chiagoo 40 circulars. I got a Karbonz to try and loved the needle but the cable curls so bad I find it fidley. I am not able to get the skype socks either but will get Jim to pull them up on his computer and copy them for me..I am really enjoying learning new techniques. An Sonja, I frogged numerous times before really getting the basics of the ML and ML & M1R. Now I have it down pat but my next hurdle with be the new heal.
JULIE & SAM, I enjoyed the NASA video. Quite interesting. 
JULIE, I am so thrilled Allistair is talking and you got to spreak with him. Prayers continue for his full recovery.
SONJA, your Sunday dinner sounded wonderful. I have never eaten parsnips or Yorkshire pudding. And darling, I frogged I dont know how many times before I finally got my sl]ock started and the technique in my dense head. I have made many friends by taking my knitting to a waiting room. Someone is always curious about what you are doing.
JEANETTE, your roasted root vegetables sound wonderful. I usually put olive oil and seasoned salt but can definitely see adding more spices. I have never seen all these different colored carrots.
BONNIE, my heart goes out to you in the loss of Aunt Nancy to dementia. My mom had it after her stroke and it is heartbreaking to watch. I cant imagine Moose in my yard, but they are more dangerous that deer and we fight for safety from them here. They run out in from of cars all the time putting safety at risk. Thank you for the Drumstick Cake Recipe. I have saved it to file.
DARALENE, I am praying by now DH has made it safely home.
CAREN, I cant even imagine temps as low as you are having. Please stay warm and safe. I would hate to see you have to go through a relapse.
JINNY, Prayers are going up for Bruce to live the rest of his life to the fullest and that his passing will be peaceful and as painfree as possible.
JOY, My first baby was born in 68 too.
MARY, prayers that God will send the perfect nurse to care for Bella and Faith. Matthew, your drawing of Kiki is superb. I have more photos to send.just waiting on Jim to get them to attach. If you need more let me know.
SHIRLEY, I am so sorry you have been so sick. Praying that you will rest and do as your nice doctor says. We all love and respect you so very much here and want you here with us for a long time.
LIZ, We here in the south have never had to interview for a doctor. It should be other way around. I am sorry you had such a bad experience with cold and cold food at church. Hopefully, this will be a one time only.
LINDA, if I can do socks, you can. I watched a lot of you tube videos. I think the toe up is the best I have found and watched Blooming Knitters video over and over before I started. Margaret and Agnes and Tami have been a great help. We are all doing them so we can all learn together. I, too, agree with Sandi on the dead folks room. Thought that was hilarious.
GLENYS, my computer will not download the skype socks either. If I worked in a quilt/yarn store, I would never get a paycheck. I would be paid in craft supplies.
KATY NORA,I pray for the doctors who are attending this conference that God will give them wisdom to formulate the perfect plan of treatment for Mick.Hugs and prayers for you and his family.
GWEN, your sock is wonderful. I like having just that particular area for the pattern. Great jobgood looking toe and heel. Pray for me, I am approaching my heels.
MARILYN, You are a very talented. To be able to just draw a thought and make a pattern from that just astounds me. Your kids are so lucky to have you come to the rescue. And isnt it wonderful to have our kids want our handwork. I just love that.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> If I haven't (can't remember!) here it is. It's really easy. Tastes good too! I make it about once a week, at least this time of year. The kitchen is only about 60°F today, so I had to let it rise a little longer than called for. M had come home and was snow blowing the driveways, so had the garage door open, which didn't help keep the kitchen warm!


I've made quite a few loaves of bread, but have never had this partial baking at one temperature and then turning it up for the rest....I like the sound of that. I'll make these before the kids come for the birthday party this weekend---that way, I can send some of it home with them. Bread is not on our diet this week and next, but I'm sure the kids will like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course it has to coincide with a skint week! I may resort to just chocolates!


A book?


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I wish that would work. The new one has never been opened. It shouldn't be sticky. The other one, the lid has decided to be crooked, like the threads are stripped. Even my jar opener isn't working on them. Oh well. M will be home soon enough. Thanks


Putting it in hot water works because the metal expands in the heat and the glass doesn't-one of the useful things I learnt in science lessons.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Betty--good to hear from you. I hope the pain in your head goes away and never comes back...please take care of yourself. Are you planning to do the Fish Lips Heel on this pair of socks? There are so many, the afterthought heel, the Sweet Tomato Heel, etc. So much to learn---I love it!


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, will tell you what course is after we take it. Basically it's an intro in Pena Chodron's Buddhist teaching.
> Agnes, love socks and shawl and DISproving he is all boy.
> Tami, bread smells yummy.
> Sonya, sorry to hear DH so sick. Healing energy sent his way.
> Well two days of drafted hat and I have pulled back to start of decreases. Starting out with correct stitch count should help.


Glad you are enjoying the smell!

Yes, correct stitch count is important!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Thats all sounding much more positive which is a great relief. I know you commented on your 12 yo nephew finding it hard the day she arrived back,do they have any other children?


DSIL has 2 daughters 26 & 30 both out of the house.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> My most common piece of CRAFT is when I come on to this site and then have to log in. I always say the page number I that am on to myself, then I log in....it takes me to the first page of KTP......can I then remember which page I was on....NO!!! :shock: It happens when I'm noting the photographs too....get to my draft and can I remember the page number, the person's name and the subject....well, it is *three* things!  :lol:


I almost always come in from emails and they open up to where I finsihed last (whiohc can be a problem when I haven't caught up but at least it is closer than the first page. And it was useful this week as I posted just about where you finsihed off so now it open sup from there- haven't read the first 60odd pages but thanks to the first part of the summary you sent me I know what is going on as I read the rest of it. 
Do you go in from the Watched Topics page? If you click on the arrows under Last Post one takes you to your last post and the other to the last post anyone posted. So if you are up to date and post before you log off then clicking the one with the = sign in front of the arrow will bring you to this post.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I have a bit to do before heading to bed but I want to share the update posted on Bella and Faith's condition. They tested positive for the influenza that is going around. They could certainly benefit from many prayers during this trying time. I pray that they will beat this without hospitalizations as their oldest sister is the lead role in the high school musical in a few weeks. I plan on attending the show. I believe they are performing West Side Story.
> 
> The drive to work was quite an adventure as we got a fresh snowfall of at least 5 inches of snow last night and the highway was not much better than it was last Friday for the horrific accident that took place. I did a little slip sliding this morning but made it safely. The on ramp for the highway wasn't even plowed when I went to work. The drive was an adventure as it usually can be after a snow so early in the morning.
> 
> I did receive a nice long letter from CMaliza who has been having trouble with her computer so hasn't been on the internet for quite some time. She had a lovely Christmas with DH and her children and their spouses. She said it was a healing week together with family after DIL had suffered that miscarriage earlier. Two of Matthew's recent cat drawings were for CMaliza's DIL who had the miscarriage. The cats are her DIL's and Carol thought the drawings might help in the healing processes. Her DIL just squealed with delight when she opened that gift and now she will have the pictures framed. We also sent a set of cards with the 2 cats for the DIL. Matthew and I were pleased to help Carol to lift her DIL's spirits during the holiday season. Sometimes the best Christmas presents are not the ones we receive, but rather the ones that we give.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful comments on Matthew's most recent drawing. I always love the current drawing and think it is awesome and then he does another one and wows me again. I am so delighted at all the improvements he is showing. I think it is special that Matthew's Christmas card is still being treasured by others as well. He will be delighted to hear that Shirley treasures it just as much as he treasures hers. Two wonderful artists treasuring each others work.


Thank you for the update on Bella & Faith, and on Carol. Prayers continue.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> My very first socks I did magic loop, 2 at a time. Even though I kept the two yarns in little ziplock bags they still would wrap around each other and it drove me crazy (must admit I didn't have far to go to get to crazy...LOL) I am enjoying using the DPNs so much I don't know if I'll ever do magic loop on circulars again; time will tell.


You can do one sock on magic loop- thats what I do I don't like two at a time.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


Thats terrible news- but the good thing is that if he needs to stay in they will quickly get his surgery done so he can be discharged. The NHS won't want him taking up a bed any longer than they need him to.
Saw in a later post that you mentioned a transplant- is that the surgery? In which case you are more dependent on when a heart becomes available rather a bed being available.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Good Evening Dear Hearts
> I got up early this morning and fixed my mug of coffee and read to page 65, I then unloaded the dishwasher, washed a load of Jims Sweat Pants he lounges in only to discover sewage backing up in the shower. Once again we have to have the line clean and its my fault. I use flushable baby wipes and I guess they are the culprit. Sure is expensive lesson to learn. We are due to have eye exams the end of the month and sure had my heart set on a new set of frames. Such is life.
> I laid back down after that. It has been cold and raining here all day. Got up later and baked a whipping cream pound cake and made spaghetti for supper. Still having that sharp shooting pain on one side of my head.
> I hope to work on my socks tonight. I am almost to the heel on one and then will do the foot on the other. I am working with two chiagoo 40 circulars. I got a Karbonz to try and loved the needle but the cable curls so bad I find it fidley. I am not able to get the skype socks either but will get Jim to pull them up on his computer and copy them for me..I am really enjoying learning new techniques. An Sonja, I frogged numerous times before really getting the basics of the ML and ML & M1R. Now I have it down pat but my next hurdle with be the new heal.
> JULIE & SAM, I enjoyed the NASA video. Quite interesting.
> JULIE, I am so thrilled Allistair is talking and you got to spreak with him. Prayers continue for his full recovery.
> SONJA, your Sunday dinner sounded wonderful. I have never eaten parsnips or Yorkshire pudding. And darling, I frogged I dont know how many times before I finally got my sl]ock started and the technique in my dense head. I have made many friends by taking my knitting to a waiting room. Someone is always curious about what you are doing.
> JEANETTE, your roasted root vegetables sound wonderful. I usually put olive oil and seasoned salt but can definitely see adding more spices. I have never seen all these different colored carrots.
> BONNIE, my heart goes out to you in the loss of Aunt Nancy to dementia. My mom had it after her stroke and it is heartbreaking to watch. I cant imagine Moose in my yard, but they are more dangerous that deer and we fight for safety from them here. They run out in from of cars all the time putting safety at risk. Thank you for the Drumstick Cake Recipe. I have saved it to file.
> DARALENE, I am praying by now DH has made it safely home.
> CAREN, I cant even imagine temps as low as you are having. Please stay warm and safe. I would hate to see you have to go through a relapse.
> JINNY, Prayers are going up for Bruce to live the rest of his life to the fullest and that his passing will be peaceful and as painfree as possible.
> JOY, My first baby was born in 68 too.
> MARY, prayers that God will send the perfect nurse to care for Bella and Faith. Matthew, your drawing of Kiki is superb. I have more photos to send.just waiting on Jim to get them to attach. If you need more let me know.
> SHIRLEY, I am so sorry you have been so sick. Praying that you will rest and do as your nice doctor says. We all love and respect you so very much here and want you here with us for a long time.
> LIZ, We here in the south have never had to interview for a doctor. It should be other way around. I am sorry you had such a bad experience with cold and cold food at church. Hopefully, this will be a one time only.
> LINDA, if I can do socks, you can. I watched a lot of you tube videos. I think the toe up is the best I have found and watched Blooming Knitters video over and over before I started. Margaret and Agnes and Tami have been a great help. We are all doing them so we can all learn together. I, too, agree with Sandi on the dead folks room. Thought that was hilarious.
> GLENYS, my computer will not download the skype socks either. If I worked in a quilt/yarn store, I would never get a paycheck. I would be paid in craft supplies.
> KATY NORA,I pray for the doctors who are attending this conference that God will give them wisdom to formulate the perfect plan of treatment for Mick.Hugs and prayers for you and his family.
> GWEN, your sock is wonderful. I like having just that particular area for the pattern. Great jobgood looking toe and heel. Pray for me, I am approaching my heels.
> MARILYN, You are a very talented. To be able to just draw a thought and make a pattern from that just astounds me. Your kids are so lucky to have you come to the rescue. And isnt it wonderful to have our kids want our handwork. I just love that.


Good evening Betty! First of all, your head is NOT dense, so you just stop thinking/saying that right now! We love you.

PM me your email address and I will send you the SKYP pattern as an attachment. Also, try clicking either cntrl or alt, I can't remember which it is, at the same time you click the link for the pattern. It may or may not let you download it. Your computer may be stopping it thinking it is a pop up ad. If so, this should work.

I am glad you are feeling better, but please don't over do. That pain in your head is telling you something. I am not sure I like the sounds of it. Usually if I cough hard enough for that to happen, it doesn't keep happening. Please call the dr.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I've made quite a few loaves of bread, but have never had this partial baking at one temperature and then turning it up for the rest....I like the sound of that. I'll make these before the kids come for the birthday party this weekend---that way, I can send some of it home with them. Bread is not on our diet this week and next, but I'm sure the kids will like it.


Rookie, the half hour in the oven at 175° is not so much a baking time, as it is a second rise time. Don't take it out of the oven when you turn the temp up. Leave it in. I hope you can resist the smell of it if it isn't on your diet next week! You can also make one loaf a loaf of cinnamon bread. Just roll out as usual, then spread it with butter and sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar. Roll up as usual.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Putting it in hot water works because the metal expands in the heat and the glass doesn't-one of the useful things I learnt in science lessons.


Ah. I just thought the hot water loosened the sugar making it stick. I didn't think it was from honey in the threads or I would have done that. All fixed. I cleaned the jar threads, and put a clean ring on it. It won't last much longer, between the bread and M's salad dressing!


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> A book?


Good idea!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> ladies - ladies - I am a sick man - 74 pages on a Monday - how ever am I to keep up. lol


I know- and they are posting almost as quickly as I am reading this morning! (and I still have the first 60 pages to read as well!). (it is ofcourse all 'their' fault. I've done nothing to add to the page count!)


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> You can do one sock on magic loop- thats what I do I don't like two at a time.


This is my preferred method also, though I am doing two at a time on a 47" circular. I like my 40" better, though. I don't like 2/time either.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> They do have some amazingly sophisticated procedures now. Not too long till February!


But it shouldn't even be 2015 yet let alone talking of February being near!


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> This is my preferred method also, though I am doing two at a time on a 47" circular. I like my 40" better, though. I don't like 2/time either.


Seems to me to take longer- probably doesn't but you just seem to be knitting for so long before you finish anything. At least once the yarn can go into the socks you avoid the tangles.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry to hear this Sonja. He will remain in my prayers. Surprised that they have allowed him to come home now but then I'm not a doctor so what do I know. Have they already scheduled his surgery?


Swedenme said:


> Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation


----------



## Gweniepooh

This looks yummy and thanks for the repost....don't remember seeing it before. I plan to try the cabbage roll casserole tomorrow and this can be for Wednesday.


tami_ohio said:


> Here you go! Sorry, not the best photo.
> 
> Chicken Lombardy I baked a few weeks ago.
> Here's the original recipe. This recipe is now YOUR recipe. Make any type of changes you like. Remember, YOU are the one that has to eat it. You can omit butter and use the oil you prefer.You can also use low-fat or fat-free cheeses. You can remove the wine and use low-sodium organic broth. Try using whole wheat flour if you don't normally use white flour.
> Let me know how it turns out
> ***********
> Ingredients:
> 8 oz package(s) sliced fresh mushrooms
> 2 tablespoon(s) butter melted
> 6 skinned and boned chicken breasts
> 1/2 cup(s) all-purpose flour
> 1/3 cup(s) butter
> 3/4 cup(s) marsala wine
> 1/2 cup(s) chicken broth
> 1/2 teaspoon(s) salt
> 1/8 teaspoon(s) pepper
> 1/2 cup(s) shredded mozarella cheese 1/2 cup(s) parmesan cheese
> 2 green onions chopped
> Preparation: Cook mushrooms in 2 tablespoons butter in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat, stirring constantly, 3 to 5 minutes or just until tender. Remove from heat; set aside. Cut each chicken breast in half lengthwise. Place chicken between 2 sheets of heavy-duty plastic wrap; flatten to 1/8 inch thickness, using a meat mallet or rolling pin. Dredge chicken pieces in flour. Cook chicken in batches, in 1 to 2 tablespoons butter in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat 3 to 4 minutes on each side or until golden.
> Place chicken in a lightly greased 13 x 9 inch baking dish, overlapping edges. Repeat procedure with remaining chicken and butter. Reserving pan drippings in skillet. Sprinkle mushrooms evenly over chicken. Add wine and broth to skillet. Bring to a boil; reduce heat, and simmer, uncovered, 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.
> Stir in salt and pepper. Pour sauce over chicken. Combine cheeses and green onions; sprinkle over chicken.
> Bake uncovered, at 450 degrees for 12 to 14 minutes until cheese melts.


----------



## Gweniepooh

One of the things I like about the courses I've purchased from Craftsy and Annies is that I can go back as many times as I need to for review and when I've asked questions the instructors have gotten back to me rather quickly.


PurpleFi said:


> Gwennie, I am sure you will have no problem with brioche. I am going to have a look on youtube to see if I can get myself a bit ahead for the course. It is not until the end of February.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Seems to me to take longer- probably doesn't but you just seem to be knitting for so long before you finish anything. At least once the yarn can go into the socks you avoid the tangles.


I think it does, too. I hadn't thought about putting the yarn into the socks when they had been knitted far enough! It isn't helping that I am using a 2.75mm bamboo that is the length of a toothpick. My 40's have longer needles on them. No way I can knit tonight. My fingers are cramping pretty bad. I couldn't hold any needles tonight. I'm even having trouble with the built in mouse on the laptop. We have the electric blanket turned on so the bed will be warm. Won't be long, and that is where I will be!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Miss Pam for the vote of confidence. Thanks to you also Purple. At least I will be able to watch, and rematch, and rematch again.....I think you get the idea.....LOL



Miss Pam said:


> I don't think you'll have any problem with it. I think it's a lot of fun! Have made several hats and found it easy to do once I figured out how the process works.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> This looks yummy and thanks for the repost....don't remember seeing it before. I plan to try the cabbage roll casserole tomorrow and this can be for Wednesday.


You are welcome. Leave plenty of time to brown the chicken. It seemed to take me forever, but I was tired and could only put 2 pieces in the skillet at a time, so may not take you as long.


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> Except for Shirley, who's in her 80s, I'm probably one of the older members of the Tea Party at 78. I don't mind admitting my age...just thankful I'm still here!
> Junek


I became eighty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My goodness he is such a little dare devil isn't he. I never had the experience of raising boys but my DD tells me they are quite different than girls even though I never push the typical girly toys and activities over the typical boyish ones. My oldest DD had the coolest collection of dinosaurs and cars.


agnescr said:


> Todays photo of Quinn.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Checked it out and it is a lovely scarf. I saved it to my Revelry library. Thanks for letting us know about it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, obviously you are still not completely well, if your body is telling you that extra rest is needed. Take it easy.
> I did a bunch of cleaning in my basement today, will have to wait until DS moves out to do a complete clean. Probably another month or 2 before everything is done in the house. He doesn't seem to anxious to more, I think he may find it a bit lonely but one of his friends was giving him a bad time. He said if mom can still yell really loud to call you for supper, & you can hear her, you haven't really moved away from home. Lol
> My friend is having a birthday at the end of the week so I made her a cowl. I used this scarf pattern but followed the pattern until 104 stitches, added 2 knit stitches on either side, then knit in pattern for 4 inches, followed by 1.5 inches of K2P2 ribbing. I'm quite pleased with it. I had tried to do it in the round but the pattern didn't work, I wasn't thinking or could have made it work but working flat was fine too.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gallatin-scarf
> 
> I really like this woman's patterns, all are quite easy.


----------



## Miss Pam

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Miss Pam for the vote of confidence. Thanks to you also Purple. At least I will be able to watch, and rematch, and rematch again.....I think you get the idea.....LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

You can fedex me a loaf anytime you want Tami! I can almost taste it now with butter and honey.


tami_ohio said:


> M came home shortly after I posted. He got it open for me. I made sure there wasn't any honey stuck to the threads this time!
> 
> Hope you have smell-a-computer!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bed time. I can't sit here anymore. I am not sleepy and it is only 9:48, but my hands are cramping to much to sit here at the computer any more. Anything else is going to take finger use also, so I'm just going to get in a toasty bed! Good night/morning as the case may be. Prayers for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the compliment on the sock Betty. Sorry for the septic tank issues. DH said we need to get our pumped out also; hasn't backed up yet but flushing is sometimes clogging up. I bet those baby wipes are the problem with yours. The company that we use told us not to use Charmin brand toilet paper because it causes problems not disintegrating well. We stopped using it and it has been probably close to 10 years since we've had to have it pumped. I trying to hold off on calling them until February; think things will keep working until then.



Bulldog said:


> Good Evening Dear Hearts
> I got up early this morning and fixed my mug of coffee and read to page 65, I then unloaded the dishwasher, washed a load of Jims Sweat Pants he lounges in only to discover sewage backing up in the shower. Once again we have to have the line clean and its my fault. I use flushable baby wipes and I guess they are the culprit. Sure is expensive lesson to learn. We are due to have eye exams the end of the month and sure had my heart set on a new set of frames. Such is life.
> I laid back down after that. It has been cold and raining here all day. Got up later and baked a whipping cream pound cake and made spaghetti for supper. Still having that sharp shooting pain on one side of my head.
> I hope to work on my socks tonight. I am almost to the heel on one and then will do the foot on the other. I am working with two chiagoo 40 circulars. I got a Karbonz to try and loved the needle but the cable curls so bad I find it fidley. I am not able to get the skype socks either but will get Jim to pull them up on his computer and copy them for me..I am really enjoying learning new techniques. An Sonja, I frogged numerous times before really getting the basics of the ML and ML & M1R. Now I have it down pat but my next hurdle with be the new heal.
> JULIE & SAM, I enjoyed the NASA video. Quite interesting.
> JULIE, I am so thrilled Allistair is talking and you got to spreak with him. Prayers continue for his full recovery.
> SONJA, your Sunday dinner sounded wonderful. I have never eaten parsnips or Yorkshire pudding. And darling, I frogged I dont know how many times before I finally got my sl]ock started and the technique in my dense head. I have made many friends by taking my knitting to a waiting room. Someone is always curious about what you are doing.
> JEANETTE, your roasted root vegetables sound wonderful. I usually put olive oil and seasoned salt but can definitely see adding more spices. I have never seen all these different colored carrots.
> BONNIE, my heart goes out to you in the loss of Aunt Nancy to dementia. My mom had it after her stroke and it is heartbreaking to watch. I cant imagine Moose in my yard, but they are more dangerous that deer and we fight for safety from them here. They run out in from of cars all the time putting safety at risk. Thank you for the Drumstick Cake Recipe. I have saved it to file.
> DARALENE, I am praying by now DH has made it safely home.
> CAREN, I cant even imagine temps as low as you are having. Please stay warm and safe. I would hate to see you have to go through a relapse.
> JINNY, Prayers are going up for Bruce to live the rest of his life to the fullest and that his passing will be peaceful and as painfree as possible.
> JOY, My first baby was born in 68 too.
> MARY, prayers that God will send the perfect nurse to care for Bella and Faith. Matthew, your drawing of Kiki is superb. I have more photos to send.just waiting on Jim to get them to attach. If you need more let me know.
> SHIRLEY, I am so sorry you have been so sick. Praying that you will rest and do as your nice doctor says. We all love and respect you so very much here and want you here with us for a long time.
> LIZ, We here in the south have never had to interview for a doctor. It should be other way around. I am sorry you had such a bad experience with cold and cold food at church. Hopefully, this will be a one time only.
> LINDA, if I can do socks, you can. I watched a lot of you tube videos. I think the toe up is the best I have found and watched Blooming Knitters video over and over before I started. Margaret and Agnes and Tami have been a great help. We are all doing them so we can all learn together. I, too, agree with Sandi on the dead folks room. Thought that was hilarious.
> GLENYS, my computer will not download the skype socks either. If I worked in a quilt/yarn store, I would never get a paycheck. I would be paid in craft supplies.
> KATY NORA,I pray for the doctors who are attending this conference that God will give them wisdom to formulate the perfect plan of treatment for Mick.Hugs and prayers for you and his family.
> GWEN, your sock is wonderful. I like having just that particular area for the pattern. Great jobgood looking toe and heel. Pray for me, I am approaching my heels.
> MARILYN, You are a very talented. To be able to just draw a thought and make a pattern from that just astounds me. Your kids are so lucky to have you come to the rescue. And isnt it wonderful to have our kids want our handwork. I just love that.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the update on Bella & Faith, and on Carol. Prayers continue.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme, So sorry to hear about your DH's heart problems being so serious. That sleep apnea must have given you some terrible moments. There are a lot of people who care on here. Sending healing wishes for him in whatever way they come.

Bulldog, Not a pleasant experience or lesson to have sewage backing up into your shower. That is a long time to have a sharp pain in your head. I always say we are given pain as a warning that something is wrong. I hope nothing is wrong but am concerned for you to get it checked just in case.

Quinn already has his driving style. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: Aren't they precious at this age.

Sassafras, Would love to do that also. You will have a great experience, I'm sure.

Pacer, Poor girls with the flu in addition to all their other problems. I know this is probably life threatening for Bella. Healing Wishes sent their way.

AZ, Just so good to see you in your avatar and get your posts again.  We understand when life gets busy and one needs to take a break but welcome back.

Tami, Your bread looks wonderful and although I don't have smell-a-vision, I can smell it. Now for taste-a-vision.

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Looks like I'm not going to catch up. Place looks a lot better for DH's return. Supper being kept warm in the oven for him as no time to eat on the last leg of the trip. I expect him home any minute. I've been working away on the socks when I wasn't cleaning or cooking.

Want to thank everyone for their comments on the photos. The one I put in with the grandchildren didn't have all of the fireplace in it. I have the tree all lit up for DH's entry. I actually will miss it this year. I'm usually so ready for it to be taken down but think we were really late getting it up since the grandchildren decorate it and their schedules are now very busy.

DH just called and they lost his bag. There are only 3 people in front of him to file for lost bags but he said they are taking forever. Turned the oven off and just letting food stay warm. I have it all inside foil. Seems they lose bags more often as the years go on. Hopefully he will get them tomorrow.

Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2

JULIE, I am so thrilled Allistair is talking and you got to spreak with him. Prayers continue for his full recovery.


> Bulldog (Betty


It will be a slow process, Betty- he was actually discharged yesterday I now find out- but can manage only about an hour up, before the BP goes out of control again- he is using drugs this time, and fortunately so far no rashes or redness.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I'm not going to catch up. Place looks a lot better for DH's return. Supper being kept warm in the oven for him as no time to eat on the last leg of the trip. I expect him home any minute. I've been working away on the socks when I wasn't cleaning or cooking.
> 
> Want to thank everyone for their comments on the photos. The one I put in with the grandchildren didn't have all of the fireplace in it. I have the tree all lit up for DH's entry. I actually will miss it this year. I'm usually so ready for it to be taken down but think we were really late getting it up since the grandchildren decorate it and their schedules are now very busy.
> 
> DH just called and they lost his bag. There are only 3 people in front of him to file for lost bags but he said they are taking forever. Turned the oven off and just letting food stay warm. I have it all inside foil. Seems they lose bags more often as the years go on. Hopefully he will get them tomorrow.
> 
> Night all.


What a real nuisance that is. I guess as more and more people fly their is more and more baggage to get lost. So it may be that proportionally there is less


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> A book?


I think I will stick to the chocolates- as I already have them - the book can wait till Easter. or mid-Winter.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> JULIE, I am so thrilled Allistair is talking and you got to spreak with him. Prayers continue for his full recovery.
> 
> It will be a slow process, Betty- he was actually discharged yesterday I now find out- but can manage only about an hour up, before the BP goes out of control again- he is using drugs this time, and fortunately so far no rashes or redness.


Sure he is glad to be home. Praying that the drugs will work and that he will not develop an allergy to them. But it is certainly a BP that needs to be controlled,


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sonja, did the doctor suggest getting a CPAP machine for the sleep apnea? Sleep apnea is very hard on the heart, one of our neighbors had a heart attack waiting on his machine to come. Not trying to scare you but might be something to ask about.
Betty, hope the pain in your head goes away soon, you have been sick too long. Sorry you had sewer back up to add to your troubles.creates such a mess.
I forgot to add to the Drumstick cake recipe that it keeps well in the freezer for a couple of months. I like to keep one made for unexpected company.
I make Yorkshire pudding every time we have roast beef, my DH & sons would be very disappointed if I didn't do it. I make it like my MIL did in muffin tins but don't put drippings in the pan, I save those for the gravy & just spray the pans with Pam. They turn out nice & crispy & are so good with gravy. I had only had it once before I was married, it wasn't something mom made & that was in a cake pan & very doughy, I didn't like it at all until I had my MIL's version.
Daralene, hope your DH doesn't have to wait too long at the airport, I'm are he's tired after his trip. Will they deliver it to your house when they find it?
I always think the house looks so bare after the tree comes down,I usually leave mine up until after Ukrainian Christmas on Jan.6th.
Pacer, thanks for. The update on Bella & Faith, hoe they will get through this without hospitalization. Poor kids.
Have safe travels on the bad roads.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But it shouldn't even be 2015 yet let alone talking of February being near!


Oh dear Margaret! you are feeling behind the times!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, glad to hear Alistair got home. Hope he can tolerate to drugs & do well. Is he having any after effects from the stoke?
Are you still making jewelry or have you packed it all away? Maybe you could make your GD something, I think that would mean alot to her. But maybe with all your commitments for the week you dont have time.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Sure he is glad to be home. Praying that the drugs will work and that he will not develop an allergy to them. But it is certainly a BP that needs to be controlled,


Indeed it does- although he did say this time they got him to Hospital before it had got as bad as last time. Small mercies.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad to hear Alistair got home. Hope he can tolerate to drugs & do well. Is he having any after effects from the stoke?
> Are you still making jewelry or have you packed it all away? Maybe you could make your GD something, I think that would mean alot to her. But maybe with all your commitments for the week you dont have time.


That is a good idea Bonnie- but I think it will come later in the year. My SIL was a bit vague about things, and I certainly did not want to wake him. The on going effects have been with eyesight and headaches largely. He also suffers badly from the Sleep Apnoea, but he has a very new experimental machine that is being developed.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> M came home shortly after I posted. He got it open for me. I made sure there wasn't any honey stuck to the threads this time!
> 
> Hope you have smell-a-computer!


YUM


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> JULIE, I am so thrilled Allistair is talking and you got to spreak with him. Prayers continue for his full recovery.
> 
> It will be a slow process, Betty- he was actually discharged yesterday I now find out- but can manage only about an hour up, before the BP goes out of control again- he is using drugs this time, and fortunately so far no rashes or redness.


Oh my, I wonder why he's out of the hospital....hope that the meds do the trick---I know that he is allergic to so many of them. Prayers and good thoughts winging their way to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, did the doctor suggest getting a CPAP machine for the sleep apnea? Sleep apnea is very hard on the heart, one of our neighbors had a heart attack waiting on his machine to come. Not trying to scare you but might be something to ask about.
> Betty, hope the pain in your head goes away soon, you have been sick too long. Sorry you had sewer back up to add to your troubles.creates such a mess.
> I forgot to add to the Drumstick cake recipe that it keeps well in the freezer for a couple of months. I like to keep one made for unexpected company.
> I make Yorkshire pudding every time we have roast beef, my DH & sons would be very disappointed if I didn't do it. I make it like my MIL did in muffin tins but don't put drippings in the pan, I save those for the gravy & just spray the pans with Pam. They turn out nice & crispy & are so good with gravy. I had only had it once before I was married, it wasn't something mom made & that was in a cake pan & very doughy, I didn't like it at all until I had my MIL's version.
> Daralene, hope your DH doesn't have to wait too long at the airport, I'm are he's tired after his trip. Will they deliver it to your house when they find it?
> I always think the house looks so bare after the tree comes down,I usually leave mine up until after Ukrainian Christmas on Jan.6th.
> Pacer, thanks for. The update on Bella & Faith, hoe they will get through this without hospitalization. Poor kids.
> Have safe travels on the bad roads.


Can you share your Yorkshire pudding recipe? I made it once last year and they turned out great, but now I don't remember what recipe I followed..with the kids and grandkids coming this weekend, a nice roast with all the trimmings will hit the spot...and then they can have roast beef sandwiches on bread made with Tami's recipe!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Mary, sending up prayers for Bella, Faith and the rest of the family. I hope that things turn around for them and that they get better soon. Prayers going up for all who need them....Sam, hope you continue to feel stronger each day, but please take it easy.


----------



## sassafras123

Good heavens we are a chatty bunch this week. Off to bed.


----------



## machriste

AZ Sticks said:


> I know I'm a little out of the way..... but could I come too???


Absolutely!!!


----------



## machriste

tami_ohio said:


> M came home shortly after I posted. He got it open for me. I made sure there wasn't any honey stuck to the threads this time!
> 
> Hope you have smell-a-computer!


It looks delicious!!


----------



## iamsam

yum! --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> M came home shortly after I posted. He got it open for me. I made sure there wasn't any honey stuck to the threads this time!
> 
> Hope you have smell-a-computer!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> It was a pleasant surprise after all the frustration of the last few days. I was lucky that a tech could come before the weekend!! They said he'd be here between 3 and 5. Of course, I expected him no earlier than 5 but he called at 2:30 and said he'd be here at 3 or a little after. Nice surprises all around!
> Junek


We have an ad here and a guy is on the golf course when he gets a phone call from an airconditioning service man (I think!) saying I was coming at something like 3pm. Yeah when will you be here, the answer? It's three and I'm at your front door, are you home. Of course I am. Jumps onto his golf buggy races home and goes in the back way comes to the front door and this very puffed dishehevled looking man says to the bored serviceman "Sorry I was in the shower' clearly having not having just climbed out of the shower.
Even when I remeber an ad I rarely remeber what it is for- as with this one. So they are not very efective for me.


----------



## Bulldog

Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation

I am so saddened to hear this Sonja and will be in vigilant prayer for him and for you.


----------



## Bulldog

Not long back from hospital and the news isn't good husbands heart is in worse shape than they thought and the tests have shown that he has had an heart attack . They have given him more medication and a heart spray they also said that when they repeat the tests next week if there isn't a massive improvement they won't let him come home . He will have to stay in hospital till he has his operation

I am so saddened to hear this Sonja and will be in vigilant prayer for him and for you.


----------



## iamsam

nor me --- sam



darowil said:


> I know- and they are posting almost as quickly as I am reading this morning! (and I still have the first 60 pages to read as well!). (it is ofcourse all 'their' fault. I've done nothing to add to the page count!)


----------



## Bulldog

this has been a bit of a strange day - I slept until almost eleven even though I went to bed abut elven-thirty last night. I've just been weary all day - listless. no - nothing is wrong - my breathing improves everyday and I really do feel fine.

we got 6-8 inches of new snow - started in the evening last night and then snowed all night long. not quite what caren has on the ground but enough to drift the back roads and give the children a day off from school. I was going to go over to Heidi's for breakfast but decided wading snow was not in my best interest.

Sam, I think this weather is keeping us all sluggish. No one gets out in these weather extremes. You stay in. Getting cold and wet would not be a good idea. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bulldog

That's a good idea might put some where I tend to knit as I find looking at them peaceful

Sonja, My daughter brought me a beautiful crystal Angel ornament today that she found on sale. I just love it and will leave her somewhere I can see her all year.


----------



## Bulldog

That's a good idea might put some where I tend to knit as I find looking at them peaceful

Sonja, My daughter brought me a beautiful crystal Angel ornament today that she found on sale. I just love it and will leave her somewhere I can see her all year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty you are so right about not getting out in this crazy weather. Our temps flip-flopped this week and it is in the 50s by afternoon but gray and raining or misting; very dreary. This has set off my hips and neck pain and I just couldn't make myself go to my water exercise class. I just hate having to get out in such miserable weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Want to get up early tomorrow and continue working on my mountain of laundry that needs folding. Stripped the bed today and washed all blankets, etc. Think I'll just mark my spot and head on to be. Sweet dreams to those doing the same and a happy day to those already starting a new one. TTYL


----------



## Bulldog

This sounds good. I was at a church lunch yesterday and they served cabbage roll casserole but they were rolled with the cabbage in the centre. Not sure how they kept the meat from falling off the cabbage but it was tasty.
I'm going to ask. 
Liz, I have never heard of it done this way. Usuall the meat and rice are in the cabbage.

Sonja, one of the best things for KTP was you joining us. I don't believe it was by acceident but by divine appointment. We are blessed to have another loving sister.


----------



## Bulldog

He's practising to be a stunt man

Glad one of us had their thinking cap on. Agnes, Sonja has the perfect caption for Quin's picture.


----------



## Bulldog

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gallatin-scarf

Bonnie, this is so pretty. Be sure and take a picture of the one that you did. I know it's beautiful as all of your work is wonderful.


----------



## Bulldog

Mary, this was such a thoughtful think for you and Matthew to do for Carol and her DIL, but this is the typer people you are. Very compassionate and giving of yourself to help others.


----------



## darowil

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/news/hotelier-loses-house-in-adelaide-hills-bushfire-only-to-be-stuck-in-outback-by-floods/223080

Well some people sure get it tough- burnt out and unable to get to his property becuase of floods.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I've taken to leaving a light on to remind me I'm in the middle of something in that room. It seems ADD is getting worse, and I haven't even been diagnosed with it! If I put cleaner in the toilet, I leave the light on to remind me I have to go back and clean it. If I put the exhaust fan on when I use hairspray, I leave the light on to make me go back to turn off the fan. Geesh, you would think at 55 I would remember what I'm doing.


Well I have a whole 3 years on you and find the same thing (well I leave the toilet cleaner in until I go back but leave the seat ddown to remind me; no worries about the hairspray as I don't use it.). But knitting related things I normally remember- the important things are most likely to be retained after all.


----------



## darowil

One topic on KP yesterday said she was going to set the alarm every hour so she got up and did something. Two fold purpose- get some housework done and save sitting in one spot for a greater length of time without shifting. Been trying it today and so far I have got up each time. Not much work done- though I did empty the dishwasher which I had put on instead of leaving it till this evening which I would normally have done and got the bathroom floor swept and washed- and for me that is good! Next break will be feeding David as he has already asked when we are eating- at 4pm. Reminded me that I hadn't put the timer on (and how well does that fit with my last post!)


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hello all. I am still here, having had some up and downs over the last few days. Yesterday was particualy bad. Today has been much better. I have also had a few internet issues which I hopefully have solved by going to the little acer netbook.

I took Maggie may, my furbaby, to the beach for a swim, which I think I enjoyed more than her. Will keep doing that as the salt water will be good for her itchy skin.

Happy thought for today was watching Maggie may in the water.

I am glad to hear Sam is home and recovering from his stay at the health spa and that most others seem to be on the mend.

Not working again, also dealing with yet another employment consultant - due to my consultant's wife with terminal cancer. Saw my counselor yesterday and realised how angry I am over the loss of this job for a number of reasons. Starting the job search focus again. grrrrr Wish I could keep a job but very hard to do so in current economic climate for me as I have little experience that is wanted by employers.


Focusing on stall stock and charity knitting for now. Beginning the big pack up for moving house as well. Will be interesting to see all our stuff fit into DS's house as well as so much of her stuff staying there.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, I wonder why he's out of the hospital....hope that the meds do the trick---I know that he is allergic to so many of them. Prayers and good thoughts winging their way to you.


I just had a quick conversation with Al- he rang me- I gather it was go home and survive or not- it is very touch and go at the moment. But he thinks it has to have been strokes for longer than he at least had realised. The pressure in the brain is making life very hard for him- I mentioned that he has a group of people praying for him all round the globe, and he is grateful for that. 
*Margaret* he was heartened when I mentioned that you are also praying for him.
I've contacted those he has asked me to, but he is having memory problems. At least the major area of the Brain that is affected is his eyesight and not a paralysis. Or speech problems.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Kate  Thank you so much for the start of this week- and I was so sorry to hear about your accident- Alan says you should have started the wine early and you would have been so relaxed that you wouldnt have hurt yourself when you fell!!! I hope that you heal quickly and take advantage of your enforced sitting to knit something pretty!!! Thanks to Darowil for the summaries  I have been depending on them to keep me up to date. And thanks to others for the messages and calls to keep me in the loop and check up on us!!! Great news that Sam and Shirley are on the mend  this is such a difficult time of year to be sick and I know that many of you have been fighting colds and the crud so Im sending a mass healing wish to everyone and everyones friends and family!!!! My sympathies to those with losses and fingers crossed for those with up coming medical events, moves and just general trials of life. Alan and I have been well and busy  he certainly is having more good days than bad and that makes for busy days for me. He has been trying to get caught up with chores and household/yard projects and while the spirit is willing. He runs out of steam and occasionally brains.. Its a good thing I have enough for both of us at the moment.. but, Im not getting any younger either!!! I saw that Julie mentioned our new kitten  I will post a picture so you can all ooh and awww! The little bugger is one of the reasons for some of the projects. Alan first had to build him an outside house. Then when we had our snow storm on New Years Eve (I will post those pics too) he had to install a cat door to the shop.. now that Damn Lucky Cat is in the house 90% of the time Alan is starting a 3 level cat tree.. I dont know who is luckier, the kitten or me!! Ive missed you all so very much and Im really looking forward to keeping up and being here for all of you the way you have been for me all this time. I see lots of new names and Im looking forward to getting to know our new ktpers. I am going to finish this and get it posted so I can officially say I am back!!!! Luv-AZ


So good to see you back here again- and that Allan is doing so well. Cute cat.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> M came home shortly after I posted. He got it open for me. I made sure there wasn't any honey stuck to the threads this time!
> 
> Hope you have smell-a-computer!


I wish it's early morning here just saw your picture of your bread suppose I'm to late to have a slice lovely and warm just out of the oven . Love the smell of bread baking in the oven .MIL used to bake all the time and send all her lovely goodies home to us .she learnt me how to make my Yorkshire puddings and pies but I was never any good with pastry so give up on the pies


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a quick conversation with Al- he rang me- I gather it was go home and survive or not- it is very touch and go at the moment. But he thinks it has to have been strokes for longer than he at least had realised. The pressure in the brain is making life very hard for him- I mentioned that he has a group of people praying for him all round the globe, and he is grateful for that.
> *Margaret* he was heartened when I mentioned that you are also praying for him.
> I've contacted those he has asked me to, but he is having memory problems. At least the major area of the Brain that is affected is his eyesight and not a paralysis. Or speech problems.


Good. For those who don't know I met Alastair when I was in Auckland last year.
He might as well be home if the hospital can't do anything for him and it makes no difference where he is. While difficulties in seeing will be hard at least he can still communicate and be reasonably independent.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Good. For those who don't know I met Alastair when I was in Auckland last year.
> He might as well be home if the hospital can't do anything for him and it makes no difference where he is. While difficulties in seeing will be hard at least he can still communicate and be reasonably independent.


And at least at home there should be less irritation- in that he can create his own routine.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Thats terrible news- but the good thing is that if he needs to stay in they will quickly get his surgery done so he can be discharged. The NHS won't want him taking up a bed any longer than they need him to.
> Saw in a later post that you mentioned a transplant- is that the surgery? In which case you are more dependent on when a heart becomes available rather a bed being available.


We haven't found out yet what they are exactly doing but at the beginning they said worst case scenario would be the transplant route . He will definitely need surgery of some kind


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everyone still dark here this morning but the strong winds are gone so I didn't have to hold onto my hat as I walked the dog . She enjoyed her daily chat with the donkeys . It's so funny to watch . There are 5 of them at the moment and they come up to the fence expecting to be fed and mishka sits and starts making all these funny noises and they keep twitching there ears and nodding there heads as if they are agreeing with everything she says . I would like to thank every one for all there kindness and concern about my husband . It really makes me feel better reading all your posts . I'm managing to put some names to peoples user names as I think it's nicer to use real names as I'm getting to know you all hope that's alright with everybody 

Betty I would just like to say I really enjoy reading your posts . I love that you know everyone's name and it's just like getting an update on the whole family


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula good to hear the new baby is doing well.
> Tami, sounds like you won't have to go shopping for yarn for a while. I keep saying I'm not buying more but it seems when I go to do somethingI usually have to buy a little to match up. I don't think I'll ever get it all used up.
> I got my ponch finished up. Il see if this thing will let me post a picture.


It looks really good- saw your posting in the digest and decided to wait ansd comment here after 8 pages of comments I think it was.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I won't HAVE to buy more, but I'm pretty sure I will anyway! :XD:
> 
> The dreambird poncho came out great!


I suspect that I too will buy more even if I don't need to. But we should both have many years of knitting ahead of us yet- and as much yarn as I have I'm sure it not many years worth of knitting!.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much .Wish I had learnt years ago as I really do love knitting although after the trouble you had with your sock heel I'm not looking forward to getting there .Ive started at the top and already discarded the idea of a pattern as I couldn't really see the pattern due to the colour of the yarn . I am about half way down so a bit to go before I get to the heel
> 
> Thank you also to tammi_ohio for taking time to look at my picture


I have just seen your work... wow... fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have Nutella desert & Drumstick cake in the freezer, so come here for dessert


Drumstick cake?? Why oh why cant we get these things over here!


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> I have just seen your work... wow... fantastic! :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. 

Sonja, Susan has told me that Bobbins in Whitby are closing. In fact the present owners are retiring and the new ones are moving to new premises. Anyway they are having a closing down sale. You can access this on line. Just google Bobbins, Whitby. Sending you and your husband loads of healing and calming vibes. 

Mary, thanks for the updates on Bella and Faith, more healing vibes coming their way.

I'm off to walk down to town and see the optician to have another pressure check. Then I may go for a swim later.

Healing vibes to everyone who needs them. Hugs to all


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Sonja, you're such a wonderful addition to the Tea Party that it's easy to make you welcome.
> Hugs
> Junek


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Sonja, Susan has told me that Bobbins in Whitby are closing. In fact the present owners are retiring and the new ones are moving to new premises. Anyway they are having a closing down sale. You can access this on line. Just google Bobbins, Whitby. Sending you and your husband loads of healing and calming vibes.
> 
> Mary, thanks for the updates on Bella and Faith, more healing vibes coming their way.
> 
> I'm off to walk down to town and see the optician to have another pressure check. Then I may go for a swim later.
> 
> Healing vibes to everyone who needs them. Hugs to all


Thank you and tell Susan thank you I'll take a look no spare money but I will still look them up . It's my birthday in February so if there is something I can mention to sons . Give them a shock as when they ask what I would like the answer is usually I don't know . Hope you have a nice swim if you decide to go


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> I agree! :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie! He said they are calling it a mini stroke.


I still have quite a bit to read, but.... I am so glad it wasnt a massive one. I hope he is still doing ok and continuing to improve. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Big hugs Sugar!!! Thanks for keeping us up on pics of that darling Serena while I was tied up here - Alan enjoys seeing how she is growing as much as I do!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

An exciting morning as DIL is going for her 20 week scan this morning (should actually be happening right now!) and is hoping to find out the sex of the baby. Just eagerly waiting for the call.... :shock: She & her mum think it's a girl, but I'm thinking boy.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> An exciting morning as DIL is going for her 20 week scan this morning (should actually be happening right now!) and is hoping to find out the sex of the baby. Just eagerly waiting for the call.... :shock: She & her mum think it's a girl, but I'm thinking boy.


That is exciting have you got the knitting needles and yarn at the ready .


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> An exciting morning as DIL is going for her 20 week scan this morning (should actually be happening right now!) and is hoping to find out the sex of the baby. Just eagerly waiting for the call.... :shock: She & her mum think it's a girl, but I'm thinking boy.


That's always a fun thing to learn...


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> M came home shortly after I posted. He got it open for me. I made sure there wasn't any honey stuck to the threads this time!
> 
> Hope you have smell-a-computer!


Hmm! Can't smell your bread but it sure looks good!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning from a still dark day with no hope of sunshine today. I have to trudge out to the grocery store so as long as it's not too windy or snowing, it should be a rather uneventful outing.

Very definitely time to quit cooking and reading and knitting and have to get some cleaning done. I have the beds to all get ready for everyone. It was simpler with the baby girls in the Pack'N Play, but now that they're in beds, it makes it a little tougher. I hope DD#1 will go stay with DD#2 which will ease the space a bit. 

After the birthday party, we're cashing in on a Wine and Painting event that was a Christmas gift. The gift includes dinner and then wine tasting with painting---I'm not much of a painter, but I'll do fine at the eating and drinking. It's just the ladies, so DH and DS will be in charge of watching the 3 kids..I predict that the nearly six year old DGS will keep the 2 little girls plenty busy. He and the nearly 3 year old were playing "spy" when we were together last. The 3 year old DGD absolutely adores her cousin and is like she's velcroed to him. So far, he's been pretty good natured about it.

Thinking of Kenny and everyone else seeking medical assistance today.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Bed time. I can't sit here anymore. I am not sleepy and it is only 9:48, but my hands are cramping to much to sit here at the computer any more. Anything else is going to take finger use also, so I'm just going to get in a toasty bed! Good night/morning as the case may be. Prayers for all.


Dearest Tami. I hope your hands are feeling much better this morning. I hate it when my body doesn't agree to what I want to do!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a still dark day with no hope of sunshine today. I have to trudge out to the grocery store so as long as it's not too windy or snowing, it should be a rather uneventful outing.
> 
> Very definitely time to quit cooking and reading and knitting and have to get some cleaning done. I have the beds to all get ready for everyone. It was simpler with the baby girls in the Pack'N Play, but now that they're in beds, it makes it a little tougher. I hope DD#1 will go stay with DD#2 which will ease the space a bit.
> 
> After the birthday party, we're cashing in on a Wine and Painting event that was a Christmas gift. The gift includes dinner and then wine tasting with painting---I'm not much of a painter, but I'll do fine at the eating and drinking. It's just the ladies, so DH and DS will be in charge of watching the 3 kids..I predict that the nearly six year old DGS will keep the 2 little girls plenty busy. He and the nearly 3 year old were playing "spy" when we were together last. The 3 year old DGD absolutely adores her cousin and is like she's velcroed to him. So far, he's been pretty good natured about it.
> 
> Thinking of Kenny and everyone else seeking medical assistance today.


Sounds like fun I can't paint and don't drink anything stronger than coffee but I can definitely eat . Will be lovely to have all your family visiting especially the little ones tiring but fun . Who's the lucky birthday person ?


----------



## Normaedern

agnescr said:


> Todays photo of Quinn.....


Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, I wonder why he's out of the hospital....hope that the meds do the trick---I know that he is allergic to so many of them. Prayers and good thoughts winging their way to you.


I'll add my prayers, too, Julie, that Alistair can tolerate the drugs. It sounds a very iffy situation. I know you remain concerned for him.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:
 

> Mary, sending up prayers for Bella, Faith and the rest of the family. I hope that things turn around for them and that they get better soon. Prayers going up for all who need them....Sam, hope you continue to feel stronger each day, but please take it easy.


And I'm adding my prayers. This family has so much to bear. And I always pray for your safety driving in such bad conditions!
And, Sam is always in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a quick conversation with Al- he rang me- I gather it was go home and survive or not- it is very touch and go at the moment. But he thinks it has to have been strokes for longer than he at least had realised. The pressure in the brain is making life very hard for him- I mentioned that he has a group of people praying for him all round the globe, and he is grateful for that.
> *Margaret* he was heartened when I mentioned that you are also praying for him.
> I've contacted those he has asked me to, but he is having memory problems. At least the major area of the Brain that is affected is his eyesight and not a paralysis. Or speech problems.


I'll be saying some extra prayers for Alistair. I'm sorry his problems are continuing .
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like fun I can't paint and don't drink anything stronger than coffee but I can definitely eat . Will be lovely to have all your family visiting especially the little ones tiring but fun . Who's the lucky birthday person ?


Our youngest granddaughter is turning 1!! Two weeks later is her sister's 3rd birthday and then two weeks after that our grandson turns 6...all of their birthdays are clustered in January and February. All the adults' birthdays are clustered in June and July.

I'll post photos of the paintings (we all do the same one)but don't expect much.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everyone still dark here this morning but the strong winds are gone so I didn't have to hold onto my hat as I walked the dog . She enjoyed her daily chat with the donkeys . It's so funny to watch . There are 5 of them at the moment and they come up to the fence expecting to be fed and mishka sits and starts making all these funny noises and they keep twitching there ears and nodding there heads as if they are agreeing with everything she says . I would like to thank every one for all there kindness and concern about my husband . It really makes me feel better reading all your posts . I'm managing to put some names to peoples user names as I think it's nicer to use real names as I'm getting to know you all hope that's alright with everybody
> 
> Betty I would just like to say I really enjoy reading your posts . I love that you know everyone's name and it's just like getting an update on the whole family


And I'll be saying some extra prayers for your husband, Sonja. I'm glad you could get out and give Mishka a visit with her donkey friends!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> An exciting morning as DIL is going for her 20 week scan this morning (should actually be happening right now!) and is hoping to find out the sex of the baby. Just eagerly waiting for the call.... :shock: She & her mum think it's a girl, but I'm thinking boy.


I know everyone's praying for a healthy baby regardless of the sex!!
I'm looking forward to hearing the outcome!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> JULIE, I am so thrilled Allistair is talking and you got to spreak with him. Prayers continue for his full recovery.
> 
> It will be a slow process, Betty- he was actually discharged yesterday I now find out- but can manage only about an hour up, before the BP goes out of control again- he is using drugs this time, and fortunately so far no rashes or redness.


I do hope he continues to improve :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> And I'll be saying some extra prayers for your husband, Sonja. I'm glad you could get out and give Mishka a visit with her donkey friends!!
> Junek


Thank you June I take her out first thing before my youngest goes out the door and mish isn't fussy who she talks to could be the sheep cows or the donkeys😀


----------



## sassafras123

Good morning. I'm going to work on Fair Isle hat.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Our youngest granddaughter is turning 1!! Two weeks later is her sister's 3rd birthday and then two weeks after that our grandson turns 6...all of their birthdays are clustered in January and February. All the adults' birthdays are clustered in June and July.
> 
> I'll post photos of the paintings (we all do the same one)but don't expect much.


Lots of very lucky excitable birthday people then . I'll look forward to seeing the photos


----------



## budasha

Looks like the whole family has come to dinner! Great picture.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, beautiful baby set, I forgot to comment earlier.
> Gwen, very nice headband.
> Julie, hope you soonn get some news of Alistair.


----------



## Swedenme

Can I ask anyone a question about knitting .I have knit a little pink cardigan and a little pale blue jumper with white round neck,cuffs and bottom . I think they are a bit plain . The boys jumper I think I'm going to knit a flat teddy shape in white and sew on the front any ideas for what I might be able to add to a girls very pink cardy Sonja


----------



## budasha

Good that he is comfortable staying where he is.



Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I just spoke with Al for several minutes- he is quite chirpy but well aware of how serious things are potentially. The doctors were just coming in for their rounds so more will come clear hopefully later in the day. He is adamant that he is in the right place this time, which is an improvement on threatening to discharge hinself.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I still have quite a bit to read, but.... I am so glad it wasnt a massive one. I hope he is still doing ok and continuing to improve. HUGS


It is very touch and go at the moment- if only because he is so tired.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'll add my prayers, too, Julie, that Alistair can tolerate the drugs. It sounds a very iffy situation. I know you remain concerned for him.
> Junek


Thanks June- one snag when he is at home- it is hard to ring for up-dates- one does not want to be a nuisance.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I do hope he continues to improve :thumbup:


I was worried last night by what he was saying of how he is feeling- it is very touch and go.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Good that he is comfortable staying where he is.


They have to have discharged him after their rounds that day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and tell Susan thank you I'll take a look no spare money but I will still look them up . It's my birthday in February so if there is something I can mention to sons . Give them a shock as when they ask what I would like the answer is usually I don't know . Hope you have a nice swim if you decide to go


Hope you find some wool you like. My birthday is in February too, but I a a Pisces. When is yours? And I'll pass the message on to Susan. Of course if there are new premises opening it will give me a good excuse to come and have a look. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

That is really a wonderful drawing. Great job, Matthew.



pacer said:


> Matthew wanted my to take a few minutes to get into the KTP and share the finished drawing of KiKi.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> An exciting morning as DIL is going for her 20 week scan this morning (should actually be happening right now!) and is hoping to find out the sex of the baby. Just eagerly waiting for the call.... :shock: She & her mum think it's a girl, but I'm thinking boy.


It's probably one or the other :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> It's probably one or the other :shock:


One WOULD hope so!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Our youngest granddaughter is turning 1!! Two weeks later is her sister's 3rd birthday and then two weeks after that our grandson turns 6...all of their birthdays are clustered in January and February. All the adults' birthdays are clustered in June and July.
> 
> I'll post photos of the paintings (we all do the same one)but don't expect much.


Sounds like loads of fun. Just don't paint with the wine and drink the paint!


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you find some wool you like. My birthday is in February too, but I a a Pisces. When is yours? And I'll pass the message on to Susan. Of course if there are new premises opening it will give me a good excuse to come and have a look. :thumbup:


Didn't find any wool but it did say on the site that they will post when they have signed for new premises . I'm also Pisces the 20th


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Can I ask anyone a question about knitting .I have knit a little pink cardigan and a little pale blue jumper with white round neck,cuffs and bottom . I think they are a bit plain . The boys jumper I think I'm going to knit a flat teddy shape in white and sew on the front any ideas for what I might be able to add to a girls very pink cardy Sonja


My gd loves flowers and I used to chain stitched a border of flowers around the top of the ribbing.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> One WOULD hope so!


Could be a nice surprise 1 of each 😀


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> One WOULD hope so!


Hi Julie, healing vibes for your brother and hugs to you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Could be a nice surprise 1 of each 😀


Or more :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, healing vibes for your brother and hugs to you.


Thanks! Josephine- I suspect today may be a long day!


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> My gd loves flowers and I used to chain stitched a border of flowers around the top of the ribbing.


I was thinking flowers to or maybe bows . I thought I had the boys one sorted with a teddy but can't find a pattern for one have to keep looking


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I was worried last night by what he was saying of how he is feeling- it is very touch and go.


Prayers for all including you, Julie.


----------



## budasha

Those were the good old days! My back deck is covered in snow and I have to shovel before I can let the dog out in case she gets buried.



thewren said:


> budasha - I looked at your avatar - sitting out in the sun in shirt sleeves - and thought how great that sounded. I am so ready for warm weather. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! Josephine- I suspect today may be a long day!


I will be thinking of you and your family too . Hopefully all of us who are having worrying times at the moment will get get good news and our loved ones will start getting better


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking flowers to or maybe bows . I thought I had the boys one sorted with a teddy but can't find a pattern for one have to keep looking


Do you need a pattern? Just draw out what you want and the size you want. Start say with about 1" of stitches, do a few increases either end for body, decrease up to neck, increase for head again and do the same for the ears. If you need some help let me know and I will work out a pattern for you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! Josephine- I suspect today may be a long day!


Hang on in there.


----------



## PurpleFi

Managed to walk back from the shops (Mr P gave me a lift there) so now I think I will have a swim.


----------



## budasha

My mouth is watering. I want a slice of that bread.



tami_ohio said:


> M came home shortly after I posted. He got it open for me. I made sure there wasn't any honey stuck to the threads this time!
> 
> Hope you have smell-a-computer!


----------



## budasha

Sending prayers for Bella and Faith. Hope they recover quickly from that dreaded flu.



pacer said:


> I have a bit to do before heading to bed but I want to share the update posted on Bella and Faith's condition. They tested positive for the influenza that is going around. They could certainly benefit from many prayers during this trying time.


----------



## budasha

Have you been to see the doctor about your head pain? You shouldn't put that off if you haven't.

Sorry about your sewer backup. The flushables aren't always flushable. Hard lesson to learn.

quote=Bulldog]Good Evening Dear Hearts
I got up early this morning and fixed my mug of coffee and read to page 65, I then unloaded the dishwasher, washed a load of Jims Sweat Pants he lounges in only to discover sewage backing up in the shower. Once again we have to have the line clean and its my fault. I use flushable baby wipes and I guess they are the culprit. Sure is expensive lesson to learn. We are due to have eye exams the end of the month and sure had my heart set on a new set of frames. Such is life.
I laid back down after that. It has been cold and raining here all day. Got up later and baked a whipping cream pound cake and made spaghetti for supper. Still having that sharp shooting pain on one side of my head.


----------



## Bulldog

Not working again, also dealing with yet another employment consultant - due to my consultant's wife with terminal cancer. Saw my counselor yesterday and realised how angry I am over the loss of this job for a number of reasons. Starting the job search focus again. grrrrr Wish I could keep a job but very hard to do so in current economic climate for me as I have little experience that is wanted by employers.


Focusing on stall stock and charity knitting for now. Beginning the big pack up for moving house as well. Will be interesting to see all our stuff fit into DS's house as well as so much of her stuff staying there.

Praying that things are going to get better for you, Heather. Warriors have prayed for many for jobs and houses on here and God always listens. Keep your chin up, hon. We are here for you. God Bless, Betty


----------



## Normaedern

budasha said:


> Sending prayers for Bella and Faith. Hope they recover quickly from that dreaded flu.
> 
> 
> 
> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bit to do before heading to bed but I want to share the update posted on Bella and Faith's condition. They tested positive for the influenza that is going around. They could certainly benefit from many prayers during this trying time.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent fom Wales, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Can I ask anyone a question about knitting .I have knit a little pink cardigan and a little pale blue jumper with white round neck,cuffs and bottom . I think they are a bit plain . The boys jumper I think I'm going to knit a flat teddy shape in white and sew on the front any ideas for what I might be able to add to a girls very pink cardy Sonja


There are a lot of crochet and knit applique' patterns. I personally love butterflies for girls' sweaters.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting%7Ccrochet&page=1&query=teddy%20bear%20applique&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

Here are pages and pages of appliques...just unclick the crochet if you want just knitting. I love the strawberries, etc.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&craft=knitting%7Ccrochet&view=captioned_thumbs&query=applique&page=1&sort=best&photo=yes


----------



## Bulldog

I wish it's early morning here just saw your picture of your bread suppose I'm to late to have a slice lovely and warm just out of the oven . Love the smell of bread baking in the oven .MIL used to bake all the time and send all her lovely goodies home to us .she learnt me how to make my Yorkshire puddings and pies but I was never any good with pastry so give up on the pies

Well, my darling, I have never made bread. None of us can do it all, so we just enjoy the fruits of others. Last night I baked the pound cake Jim has been wanting. I needed something to "make it better" for the sewage lines being stopped up. Best pound cake I have ever baked in this oven! Never know.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like loads of fun. Just don't paint with the wine and drink the paint!


I told my daughter (the gifter of the event) that she's the Seargeant of Arms for the night to be sure the rest of us don't get too far out of hand; she declined saying that it's a Christmas gift to herself also so we're left to our own devices....this could get messy (look for photos of our Messterpieces!!).


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I'm not going to catch up. Place looks a lot better for DH's return. Supper being kept warm in the oven for him as no time to eat on the last leg of the trip. I expect him home any minute. I've been working away on the socks when I wasn't cleaning or cooking.
> 
> Sorry to hear they lost your DH's bag. Such a nuisance. Hope your dinner wasn't spoiled.
> 
> DH just called and they lost his bag. There are only 3 people in front of him to file for lost bags but he said they are taking forever. Turned the oven off and just letting food stay warm. I have it all inside foil. Seems they lose bags more often as the years go on. Hopefully he will get them tomorrow.
> 
> Night all.


----------



## budasha

Good news that he's been discharged but not good that his BP isn't under control. Is there someone looking after him now that he's discharged?



Lurker 2 said:


> JULIE, I am so thrilled Allistair is talking and you got to spreak with him. Prayers continue for his full recovery.
> 
> It will be a slow process, Betty- he was actually discharged yesterday I now find out- but can manage only about an hour up, before the BP goes out of control again- he is using drugs this time, and fortunately so far no rashes or redness.


----------



## Bulldog

I just had a quick conversation with Al- he rang me- I gather it was go home and survive or not- it is very touch and go at the moment. But he thinks it has to have been strokes for longer than he at least had realised. The pressure in the brain is making life very hard for him- I mentioned that he has a group of people praying for him all round the globe, and he is grateful for that. 
Margaret he was heartened when I mentioned that you are also praying for him.
I've contacted those he has asked me to, but he is having memory problems. At least the major area of the Brain that is affected is his eyesight and not a paralysis. Or speech problems.

Julie, dear heart, I know you are so concerned for Allistair and have so much on you with the move and health issues of your own. I just want you to know this morning that you are loved and you and yours are being lifted in prayer. I earnestly pray for a better year for you. You have certainly carried enough burdens to last a lifetime.Time for a great big circle ((((((((HUG))))))))))!


----------



## budasha

Bonnie, I agree with you about the Yorkshire pudding. I also make mine in a muffin tin and I like it crispy too. I've never tried to use Pam though.



Bonnie7591 said:


> every time we have roast beef, my DH & sons would be very disappointed if I didn't do it. I make it like my MIL did in muffin tins but don't put drippings in the pan, I save those for the gravy & just spray the pans with Pam. They turn out nice & crispy & are so good with gravy. I had only had it once before I was married, it wasn't something mom made & that was in a cake pan & very doughy, I didn't like it at all until I had my MIL's version.


----------



## Bulldog

I have just seen your work... wow... fantastic! (Cathy)

This reminds me, Sonja, I don't know if I commented or not but anyone who can make an outfit like that is far more advanced than me and socks will be a breeze for you! Betty


----------



## Bulldog

An exciting morning as DIL is going for her 20 week scan this morning (should actually be happening right now!) and is hoping to find out the sex of the baby. Just eagerly waiting for the call.... She & her mum think it's a girl, but I'm thinking boy.

And I am anxiously waiting by puter, Kate.


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> I wish it's early morning here just saw your picture of your bread suppose I'm to late to have a slice lovely and warm just out of the oven . Love the smell of bread baking in the oven .MIL used to bake all the time and send all her lovely goodies home to us .she learnt me how to make my Yorkshire puddings and pies but I was never any good with pastry so give up on the pies
> 
> Well, my darling, I have never made bread. None of us can do it all, so we just enjoy the fruits of others. Last night I baked the pound cake Jim has been wanting. I needed something to "make it better" for the sewage lines being stopped up. Best pound cake I have ever baked in this oven! Never know.


Hello Betty I have never made bread either but Tammi s did look delicious . Not to sure what a pound cake is so I will look it up it's amazing all the different things from America and Australia I'm finding out about . I hope you are finally feeling better best wishes Sonja


----------



## budasha

It was my SIL'S 65Th birthday yesterday and we went out for dinner at Rocco's in St. Catharines. Had linguine with shrimp, scallops, mussels and clams. Was it ever good! I just love pasta and seafood. Must stop with the pasta though....not good for the waistline (lol) I'm finally caught up so I'm going to have breakfast now. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> I have just seen your work... wow... fantastic! (Cathy)
> 
> This reminds me, Sonja, I don't know if I commented or not but anyone who can make an outfit like that is far more advanced than me and socks will be a breeze for you! Betty


Thank you I'm back on track with my sock .


----------



## Bulldog

Bed time. I can't sit here anymore. I am not sleepy and it is only 9:48, but my hands are cramping to much to sit here at the computer any more. Anything else is going to take finger use also, so I'm just going to get in a toasty bed! Good night/morning as the case may be. Prayers for all. (Tami)

Tami, my hands hurt a lot and sometimes swell to where I can't close my fingers. I just keep truckin on. Getting old sure isn't fun or for the faint of heart. Prayers they will feel better soon, sweetie.


----------



## Bulldog

Our youngest granddaughter is turning 1!! Two weeks later is her sister's 3rd birthday and then two weeks after that our grandson turns 6...all of their birthdays are clustered in January and February. All the adults' birthdays are clustered in June and July.

Seems like my cluster is in November, Jeanette. I have 2 DDs, 2 SILs and a grandson then. The rest of them are scattered. Have fun getting out. At least you will be getting some fresh air and out of four walls. Jim and I have been hunkered down since all the cold weather (except for church).


----------



## Bulldog

Can I ask anyone a question about knitting .I have knit a little pink cardigan and a little pale blue jumper with white round neck,cuffs and bottom . I think they are a bit plain . The boys jumper I think I'm going to knit a flat teddy shape in white and sew on the front any ideas for what I might be able to add to a girls very pink cardy Sonja

Sonja, some cute little buttons sewn in the middle of small yo yos, a little doll, flowers, hearts are what come quickly to mind. Sure Daralene or someone will come up with something unique...even little teddy bear


----------



## Bulldog

It was my SIL'S 65Th birthday yesterday and we went out for dinner at Rocco's in St. Catharines. Had linguine with shrimp, scallops, mussels and clams. Was it ever good! I just love pasta and seafood. Must stop with the pasta though....not good for the waistline (lol) I'm finally caught up so I'm going to have breakfast now. Have a great day everyone.

That sounds good, Liz.
I would love to eat at one of Rocco DeSpirito's restaurants. I know it would be heavenly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, How awful for your brother to feel it is go home and survive or not. That has to be an awful feeling. My heart goes out to you and your family to be facing this now. You were there for me when I didn't know if Christopher woud survive or not. Big Hugs....Healing wishes and prayers from Upstate. NY.

I send the same to all of you with loved ones who are suffering or perhaps yourself. I do pray for all on here and care about you.

Darowil, That's great about getting up and moving with an alarm to remind us. Sometimes we forget when we are knitting and sit way too long. Seems like another advantage would be changing the position of our hands for a bit and using them differently. As to the lost suitcases, yes, more and more people and over here flights are constantly changing gates, making it harder, at least ones I took. Also being delayed so when you arrive for your next flight there isn't time for the cases to make it to the 2nd plane. It should be delivered to our house this morning. We will see.

Busyworkerbee, How awful for your employment counselor to be losing his wife. Doesn't make things easier to start with someone new. It truly is sad that you lost your job and a hard thing to deal with in so many ways. I just went through this with a friend and feel very close to how hard it is in this economic situation. Hope you can find something soon. Thinking of you and big Hugs.

Was talking to the lady who has fresh veggies in the middle of winter. She was telling me that here in the US we don't like grapes with seeds, I buy her Concord grapes with seeds and said I could find a way to get them out and she said that the seeds have all the good essence in it that we need along with the balance of the grape and once you bite through it and chew, the body can use it and the fiber. She said we need this part of the grape. Wow, sure am learning a lot from her. Still have to get past eating those seeds as they are hard, but she said we pay good money to buy what is inside the seed when we could get the right amount if we eat it with the grape. Also, apple seeds have an anti-carcinogenic effect and it is ok to eat them. When we make juice, perhaps we get too much of the seeds in mass quantity, but in eating an apple it is ok to eat some. Hmmmm love learning things from her. Then she mentioned that her mother lives in Croatia along the coast across from Italy. She said that it rarely snows and if tourists are there they get to stay for free if it snows. Her mother went out and her whole garden was frozen so it is colder than normal there too.

Now it is me writing a book. I'm going to take it easy today as I did too much while DH was gone and my back is in empathy with Julie's back. Think some rest and cold laser along with cold and heat will do the trick.

Bulldog, do you get migraines? Just concerned about this pain in your head.


----------



## Bulldog

Well, my precious sisters of the heart (and brothers)
I am caught up for now. I know I have probably left someone out and if I did please forgive this ole one brain cell I am working off of.
Jim has been really good since hearing the news of the sewage problem. Glad I baked his cake. Pray it will stay that way.
We have an eye appointment on the 29th and I so want a new pair of frames if my lenses have to be changed. Jim thinks you should wear them till death do you part but women are not like men as I keep trying to tell him. I would love it if he became a woman in heaven and found I was right about hormones, etc. LOL!
He has really been so sweet since I have had this bug that loves me so well it wont leave. He plans meals and they are all easy ones so I rest most of the day and read on socks and knit with a good movie
I am ordering some Regia yarn today I just love. I love a hank Manos del Uruguay puts out but it is on the pricier side so trying to be wise so I can get more. Someone on KP today was talking of the $400 Signature Needle set they bought and I didnt feel so bad about my purchases
I do have one Karbonz 40 ML needle and love it but my cable just wont straighten out. I stick to my Chiagoos. I love both the steel and bamboo.
Well off here to be a little productive. Cant do much when I cant use water! So an excuse to play today.
I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning. Weather is rainy today and gloomy. Not feeling very good; lots of hip and neck pain. Coughed all night though I don't feel congested at all. My chest just aches now. If like this tomorrow will skip water exercise class. Think I'll go lie down again. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Sonja, some cute little buttons sewn in the middle of small yo yos, a little doll, flowers, hearts are what come quickly to mind. Sure Daralene or someone will come up with something unique...even little teddy bear


Thank you some good ideas there I like the buttons sewn in the middle of small yo yos idea


----------



## jheiens

Swedenme said:


> Can I ask anyone a question about knitting .I have knit a little pink cardigan and a little pale blue jumper with white round neck,cuffs and bottom . I think they are a bit plain . The boys jumper I think I'm going to knit a flat teddy shape in white and sew on the front any ideas for what I might be able to add to a girls very pink cardy Sonja


Sonja--How about a small white daisy-shaped flower with a short stem and a couple of simple leaves?

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

there is always someone worse off than yourself it seems - poor guy - I assume the hotel is still standing. --- sam



darowil said:


> http://www.weatherzone.com.au/news/hotelier-loses-house-in-adelaide-hills-bushfire-only-to-be-stuck-in-outback-by-floods/223080
> 
> Well some people sure get it tough- burnt out and unable to get to his property becuase of floods.


----------



## iamsam

did I miss this topic - alarm from who for what? --- sam



darowil said:


> One topic on KP yesterday said she was going to set the alarm every hour so she got up and did something. Two fold purpose- get some housework done and save sitting in one spot for a greater length of time without shifting. Been trying it today and so far I have got up each time. Not much work done- though I did empty the dishwasher which I had put on instead of leaving it till this evening which I would normally have done and got the bathroom floor swept and washed- and for me that is good! Next break will be feeding David as he has already asked when we are eating- at 4pm. Reminded me that I hadn't put the timer on (and how well does that fit with my last post!)


----------



## iamsam

continues prayer and healing energy zooming his way Julie - is there nothing they can do for him? -- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a quick conversation with Al- he rang me- I gather it was go home and survive or not- it is very touch and go at the moment. But he thinks it has to have been strokes for longer than he at least had realised. The pressure in the brain is making life very hard for him- I mentioned that he has a group of people praying for him all round the globe, and he is grateful for that.
> *Margaret* he was heartened when I mentioned that you are also praying for him.
> I've contacted those he has asked me to, but he is having memory problems. At least the major area of the Brain that is affected is his eyesight and not a paralysis. Or speech problems.


----------



## iamsam

I'm with you kate - I will keep "boy" on my mind - see if that helps. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> An exciting morning as DIL is going for her 20 week scan this morning (should actually be happening right now!) and is hoping to find out the sex of the baby. Just eagerly waiting for the call.... :shock: She & her mum think it's a girl, but I'm thinking boy.


----------



## iamsam

a knit or crocheted flower. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Can I ask anyone a question about knitting .I have knit a little pink cardigan and a little pale blue jumper with white round neck,cuffs and bottom . I think they are a bit plain . The boys jumper I think I'm going to knit a flat teddy shape in white and sew on the front any ideas for what I might be able to add to a girls very pink cardy Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jheiens said:


> Sonja--How about a small white daisy-shaped flower with a short stem and a couple of simple leaves?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you . I have tried embroidery before and I'm not very good at it need more practise before I try it again on a garment


----------



## iamsam

wouldn't it be fun to have one of each. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> It's probably one or the other :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a good idea Bonnie- but I think it will come later in the year. My SIL was a bit vague about things, and I certainly did not want to wake him. The on going effects have been with eyesight and headaches largely. He also suffers badly from the Sleep Apnoea, but he has a very new experimental machine that is being developed.


Does he have a CPAP machine for his sleep apnea? Over the last few years quite a few people I know have got them & it makes an amazing difference to their sleep & quality of life.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you share your Yorkshire pudding recipe? I made it once last year and they turned out great, but now I don't remember what recipe I followed..with the kids and grandkids coming this weekend, a nice roast with all the trimmings will hit the spot...and then they can have roast beef sandwiches on bread made with Tami's recipe!


Yorkshire pudding. (I don't know why but mixing in the blender makes them rise better)
2 eggs
1 cup milk
1 cup flour
1/2 tsp. Salt
Preheat oven to 425F
Spray muffin tins with Pam or grease
Pre heat pans for about 5 minutes
Put all ingredients in the blender & beat well
Pour into hot pans
Bake 15 minutes. Until browned & crispy.
Makes 12


----------



## iamsam

8° and counting - don't think it is going to get much warmer today. my front yard is wawrmer since it is in the sun and it is warm enough to melt the snow on my porch. it is nice to have the sunshine - I get up every so often and stand at the door just to feel the sun on my skin - feels good and warm.

we had a bit of excitement last evening - alexis wrecked her car - and thank goodness she wasn't hurt. she was doing 50mph on a road of solid ice - it could have been so much worse. off in the ditch and into some trees. hopefully she has learned a lesson on driving that she will remember. the air bags didn't come on so hopefully the car will not be totaled.

what is aggravating is that school was cancelled yesterday because of snow - yet - the after school activities we on and the students were expected to be there. kind of stupid I think.

guess we all learn some lessons the hard way - I hope this one sticks.

was over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning - was good to get out of the house for the few seconds it took to get to her back door. Bentley was at his best - he is such a happy baby.

feeling better today - had a shower and dressed in real clothes so things are improving. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

this sounds easy - I need to try this. do you do this instead of potatoes and put gravy on it? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yorkshire pudding. (I don't know why but mixing in the blender makes them rise better)


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Prayers for all including you, Julie.


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I will be thinking of you and your family too . Hopefully all of us who are having worrying times at the moment will get get good news and our loved ones will start getting better


I wonder if it is something to do with our generation living longer? Keeping positive thoughts for you too, Sonja!


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> Drumstick cake?? Why oh why cant we get these things over here!


What ingredients can't you get?
Maybe we can suggest a substitute.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hang on in there.


Am trying!


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> a knit or crocheted flower. --- sam


Thank you Sam it will have to be knit as I haven't learnt to crochet yet


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Good news that he's been discharged but not good that his BP isn't under control. Is there someone looking after him now that he's discharged?


I think it is just family, and self-monitoring.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> I just had a quick conversation with Al- he rang me- I gather it was go home and survive or not- it is very touch and go at the moment. But he thinks it has to have been strokes for longer than he at least had realised. The pressure in the brain is making life very hard for him- I mentioned that he has a group of people praying for him all round the globe, and he is grateful for that.
> Margaret he was heartened when I mentioned that you are also praying for him.
> I've contacted those he has asked me to, but he is having memory problems. At least the major area of the Brain that is affected is his eyesight and not a paralysis. Or speech problems.
> 
> Julie, dear heart, I know you are so concerned for Allistair and have so much on you with the move and health issues of your own. I just want you to know this morning that you are loved and you and yours are being lifted in prayer. I earnestly pray for a better year for you. You have certainly carried enough burdens to last a lifetime.Time for a great big circle ((((((((HUG))))))))))!


That hug is most welcome, Betty! Thanks also for prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> An exciting morning as DIL is going for her 20 week scan this morning (should actually be happening right now!) and is hoping to find out the sex of the baby. Just eagerly waiting for the call.... :shock: She & her mum think it's a girl, but I'm thinking boy.


Think if all the cute girly things you couod make if it's a girl :lol: But as LNG as all is well, either is great.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Daralene! 
Has DH found his luggage yet?



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, How awful for your brother to feel it is go home and survive or not. That has to be an awful feeling. My heart goes out to you and your family to be facing this now. You were there for me when I didn't know if Christopher woud survive or not. Big Hugs....Healing wishes and prayers from Upstate. NY.
> 
> I send the same to all of you with loved ones who are suffering or perhaps yourself. I do pray for all on here and care about you.
> 
> Darowil, That's great about getting up and moving with an alarm to remind us. Sometimes we forget when we are knitting and sit way too long. Seems like another advantage would be changing the position of our hands for a bit and using them differently. As to the lost suitcases, yes, more and more people and over here flights are constantly changing gates, making it harder, at least ones I took. Also being delayed so when you arrive for your next flight there isn't time for the cases to make it to the 2nd plane. It should be delivered to our house this morning. We will see.
> 
> Busyworkerbee, How awful for your employment counselor to be losing his wife. Doesn't make things easier to start with someone new. It truly is sad that you lost your job and a hard thing to deal with in so many ways. I just went through this with a friend and feel very close to how hard it is in this economic situation. Hope you can find something soon. Thinking of you and big Hugs.
> 
> Was talking to the lady who has fresh veggies in the middle of winter. She was telling me that here in the US we don't like grapes with seeds, I buy her Concord grapes with seeds and said I could find a way to get them out and she said that the seeds have all the good essence in it that we need along with the balance of the grape and once you bite through it and chew, the body can use it and the fiber. She said we need this part of the grape. Wow, sure am learning a lot from her. Still have to get past eating those seeds as they are hard, but she said we pay good money to buy what is inside the seed when we could get the right amount if we eat it with the grape. Also, apple seeds have an anti-carcinogenic effect and it is ok to eat them. When we make juice, perhaps we get too much of the seeds in mass quantity, but in eating an apple it is ok to eat some. Hmmmm love learning things from her. Then she mentioned that her mother lives in Croatia along the coast across from Italy. She said that it rarely snows and if tourists are there they get to stay for free if it snows. Her mother went out and her whole garden was frozen so it is colder than normal there too.
> 
> Now it is me writing a book. I'm going to take it easy today as I did too much while DH was gone and my back is in empathy with Julie's back. Think some rest and cold laser along with cold and heat will do the trick.
> 
> Bulldog, do you get migraines? Just concerned about this pain in your head.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> continues prayer and healing energy zooming his way Julie - is there nothing they can do for him? -- sam


I think sometimes, either he will be strong enough to survive all this or maybe it just is his time.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> 8° and counting - don't think it is going to get much warmer today. my front yard is wawrmer since it is in the sun and it is warm enough to melt the snow on my porch. it is nice to have the sunshine - I get up every so often and stand at the door just to feel the sun on my skin - feels good and warm.
> 
> we had a bit of excitement last evening - alexis wrecked her car - and thank goodness she wasn't hurt. she was doing 50mph on a road of solid ice - it could have been so much worse. off in the ditch and into some trees. hopefully she has learned a lesson on driving that she will remember. the air bags didn't come on so hopefully the car will not be totaled.
> 
> what is aggravating is that school was cancelled yesterday because of snow - yet - the after school activities we on and the students were expected to be there. kind of stupid I think.
> 
> guess we all learn some lessons the hard way - I hope this one sticks.
> 
> was over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning - was good to get out of the house for the few seconds it took to get to her back door. Bentley was at his best - he is such a happy baby.
> 
> feeling better today - had a shower and dressed in real clothes so things are improving. --- sam


Glad you are feeling better . Alexis had a lucky escape . I bet that was real scary . I remember being in a car back in Sweden that slid out of control on an icy road felt sure we were going to hit a tree but the car turned full circle and stopped facing the right way so after all of us calmed down we just continued on our journey


----------



## Sorlenna

Glad Alexis is okay, Sam--and yes, I hope this sticks as a lesson! I know that when I was 16 and had to swerve to miss someone and ended up in the ditch, it certainly put the fear of God into me and made me a much more careful driver.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does he have a CPAP machine for his sleep apnea? Over the last few years quite a few people I know have got them & it makes an amazing difference to their sleep & quality of life.


Yes he has a very good one that is being developed by our major Health Machine Producer (whatever they are correctly called!)


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> 8° and counting - don't think it is going to get much warmer today. my front yard is wawrmer since it is in the sun and it is warm enough to melt the snow on my porch. it is nice to have the sunshine - I get up every so often and stand at the door just to feel the sun on my skin - feels good and warm.
> 
> we had a bit of excitement last evening - alexis wrecked her car - and thank goodness she wasn't hurt. she was doing 50mph on a road of solid ice - it could have been so much worse. off in the ditch and into some trees. hopefully she has learned a lesson on driving that she will remember. the air bags didn't come on so hopefully the car will not be totaled.
> 
> what is aggravating is that school was cancelled yesterday because of snow - yet - the after school activities we on and the students were expected to be there. kind of stupid I think.
> 
> guess we all learn some lessons the hard way - I hope this one sticks.
> 
> was over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning - was good to get out of the house for the few seconds it took to get to her back door. Bentley was at his best - he is such a happy baby.
> 
> feeling better today - had a shower and dressed in real clothes so things are improving. --- sam


Oh Sam! At least she has come through, and hopefully somewhat the wiser!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Isn't it greet that the cousins get along so well.
My GD is always velcroed to my sisters daughter who is 11. My niece is so good with her.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a still dark day with no hope of sunshine today. I have to trudge out to the grocery store so as long as it's not too windy or snowing, it should be a rather uneventful outing.
> 
> Very definitely time to quit cooking and reading and knitting and have to get some cleaning done. I have the beds to all get ready for everyone. It was simpler with the baby girls in the Pack'N Play, but now that they're in beds, it makes it a little tougher. I hope DD#1 will go stay with DD#2 which will ease the space a bit.
> 
> After the birthday party, we're cashing in on a Wine and Painting event that was a Christmas gift. The gift includes dinner and then wine tasting with painting---I'm not much of a painter, but I'll do fine at the eating and drinking. It's just the ladies, so DH and DS will be in charge of watching the 3 kids..I predict that the nearly six year old DGS will keep the 2 little girls plenty busy. He and the nearly 3 year old were playing "spy" when we were together last. The 3 year old DGD absolutely adores her cousin and is like she's velcroed to him. So far, he's been pretty good natured about it.
> 
> Thinking of Kenny and everyone else seeking medical assistance today.


----------



## budasha

I do mine the same except that I let it sit in the fridge for an hour or more so that when it hits the hot fat, it sizzles and seems to rise quickly. Maybe it doesn't make a difference.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yorkshire pudding. (I don't know why but mixing in the blender makes them rise better)
> 2 eggs
> 1 cup milk
> 1 cup flour
> 1/2 tsp. Salt
> Preheat oven to 425F
> Spray muffin tins with Pam or grease
> Pre heat pans for about 5 minutes
> Put all ingredients in the blender & beat well
> Pour into hot pans
> Bake 15 minutes. Until browned & crispy.
> Makes 12


----------



## budasha

Thank goodness Alexis wasn't hurt. The car can always be replaced. Police are always warning people to slow down when the roads are icy. Hopefully she got the message and will be more careful.

Glad to hear that you are feeling better each day.



thewren said:


> 8° and counting - don't think it is going to get much warmer today. my front yard is wawrmer since it is in the sun and it is warm enough to melt the snow on my porch. it is nice to have the sunshine - I get up every so often and stand at the door just to feel the sun on my skin - feels good and warm.
> 
> we had a bit of excitement last evening - alexis wrecked her car - and thank goodness she wasn't hurt. she was doing 50mph on a road of solid ice - it could have been so much worse. off in the ditch and into some trees. hopefully she has learned a lesson on driving that she will remember. the air bags didn't come on so hopefully the car will not be totaled.
> 
> what is aggravating is that school was cancelled yesterday because of snow - yet - the after school activities we on and the students were expected to be there. kind of stupid I think.
> 
> guess we all learn some lessons the hard way - I hope this one sticks.
> 
> was over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning - was good to get out of the house for the few seconds it took to get to her back door. Bentley was at his best - he is such a happy baby.
> 
> feeling better today - had a shower and dressed in real clothes so things are improving. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam...glad Alexis is okay and I hope that the car isn't too badly damaged.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I saw a post on KP about snow in Istanbul, Turkey, I also thought they didn't get snow or wintery weather. Stange all over the world.



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, How awful for your brother to feel it is go home and survive or not. That has to be an awful feeling. My heart goes out to you and your family to be facing this now. You were there for me when I didn't know if Christopher woud survive or not. Big Hugs....Healing wishes and prayers from Upstate. NY.
> 
> I send the same to all of you with loved ones who are suffering or perhaps yourself. I do pray for all on here and care about you.
> 
> Darowil, That's great about getting up and moving with an alarm to remind us. Sometimes we forget when we are knitting and sit way too long. Seems like another advantage would be changing the position of our hands for a bit and using them differently. As to the lost suitcases, yes, more and more people and over here flights are constantly changing gates, making it harder, at least ones I took. Also being delayed so when you arrive for your next flight there isn't time for the cases to make it to the 2nd plane. It should be delivered to our house this morning. We will see.
> 
> Busyworkerbee, How awful for your employment counselor to be losing his wife. Doesn't make things easier to start with someone new. It truly is sad that you lost your job and a hard thing to deal with in so many ways. I just went through this with a friend and feel very close to how hard it is in this economic situation. Hope you can find something soon. Thinking of you and big Hugs.
> 
> Was talking to the lady who has fresh veggies in the middle of winter. She was telling me that here in the US we don't like grapes with seeds, I buy her Concord grapes with seeds and said I could find a way to get them out and she said that the seeds have all the good essence in it that we need along with the balance of the grape and once you bite through it and chew, the body can use it and the fiber. She said we need this part of the grape. Wow, sure am learning a lot from her. Still have to get past eating those seeds as they are hard, but she said we pay good money to buy what is inside the seed when we could get the right amount if we eat it with the grape. Also, apple seeds have an anti-carcinogenic effect and it is ok to eat them. When we make juice, perhaps we get too much of the seeds in mass quantity, but in eating an apple it is ok to eat some. Hmmmm love learning things from her. Then she mentioned that her mother lives in Croatia along the coast across from Italy. She said that it rarely snows and if tourists are there they get to stay for free if it snows. Her mother went out and her whole garden was frozen so it is colder than normal there too.
> 
> Now it is me writing a book. I'm going to take it easy today as I did too much while DH was gone and my back is in empathy with Julie's back. Think some rest and cold laser along with cold and heat will do the trick.
> 
> Bulldog, do you get migraines? Just concerned about this pain in your head.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm sure I read somewhere if you put your cable in warm/ hot water it will become more pliable & you can get the kinks out. Maybe others have other suggestions too.


Bulldog said:


> Well, my precious sisters of the heart (and brothers)
> I am caught up for now. I know I have probably left someone out and if I did please forgive this ole one brain cell I am working off of.
> Jim has been really good since hearing the news of the sewage problem. Glad I baked his cake. Pray it will stay that way.
> We have an eye appointment on the 29th and I so want a new pair of frames if my lenses have to be changed. Jim thinks you should wear them till death do you part but women are not like men as I keep trying to tell him. I would love it if he became a woman in heaven and found I was right about hormones, etc. LOL!
> He has really been so sweet since I have had this bug that loves me so well it wont leave. He plans meals and they are all easy ones so I rest most of the day and read on socks and knit with a good movie
> I am ordering some Regia yarn today I just love. I love a hank Manos del Uruguay puts out but it is on the pricier side so trying to be wise so I can get more. Someone on KP today was talking of the $400 Signature Needle set they bought and I didnt feel so bad about my purchases
> I do have one Karbonz 40 ML needle and love it but my cable just wont straighten out. I stick to my Chiagoos. I love both the steel and bamboo.
> Well off here to be a little productive. Cant do much when I cant use water! So an excuse to play today.
> I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## TNS

Swedenme, sorry to hear the news about your DH, and am sending you both lots of healing and calming wishes. You must be so worried, but try to keep hoping for the best. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> this sounds easy - I need to try this. do you do this instead of potatoes and put gravy on it? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yorkshire pudding. (I don't know why but mixing in the blender makes them rise better)
> 
> 
> 
> I eat it instead of potatoes but the guys also eat mashed potatoes. Farm boys must have potatoes. :lol: They rise up & have kind of a well inside, you can fill with gravy. Delicious.
Click to expand...


----------



## agnescr

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere if you put your cable in warm/ hot water it will become more pliable & you can get the kinks out. Maybe others have other suggestions too.


I do this to all my new cables or fixed needles, a jug of boiling water, dip whole needle/cable less joins for 30 seconds then hold stretched out till cold,end of kinks


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Sonja--How about a small white daisy-shaped flower with a short stem and a couple of simple leaves?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I thought of flowers too Joy. :thumbup: How old is the child? I did one once with a little mini rabbit in a pocket with a short chain so it could be played with without being dropped. Of course, that means adding a pocket to the dress. :thumbup: The rabbit pattern was from Darowil.


----------



## agnescr

Sam sorry to hear about Alexis's accident but thank goodness it was only the car damaged and that she is ok x


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I have tried embroidery before and I'm not very good at it need more practise before I try it again on a garment


Oh you can knit them.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=knit+flowers&qpvt=knit+flowers&FORM=IGRE


----------



## Magicnymph

Swedenme said:


> Can I ask anyone a question about knitting .I have knit a little pink cardigan and a little pale blue jumper with white round neck,cuffs and bottom . I think they are a bit plain . The boys jumper I think I'm going to knit a flat teddy shape in white and sew on the front any ideas for what I might be able to add to a girls very pink cardy Sonja


Flowers and hearts are always good this time of year... but if you want something different how about a cake and/or tea pot.


----------



## agnescr

Oh making me hungry... my favourite meal ,roast beef yorkshire pudding roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, sprouts,roast parsnips and gravy.....oh I am drooling here :-D


----------



## TNS

budasha said:


> Thanks, I wasn't sure. I know there is a spice called garam marsala but I thought 3/4 c. was just too much.


3/4 cup of garam masala is more than I use in a year!! Marsala is a bit like Madiera I think, or sweet sherry might be a good substitute.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I know everyone's praying for a healthy baby regardless of the sex!!
> I'm looking forward to hearing the outcome!!
> Junek


They were told, "It looks like a wee girl, but I'm not 100%" :shock: They've decided to pay for a 3D scan themselves to be certain, so.....until we know otherwise *it's a girl!*


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> 8° and counting - don't think it is going to get much warmer today. my front yard is wawrmer since it is in the sun and it is warm enough to melt the snow on my porch. it is nice to have the sunshine - I get up every so often and stand at the door just to feel the sun on my skin - feels good and warm.
> 
> we had a bit of excitement last evening - alexis wrecked her car - and thank goodness she wasn't hurt. she was doing 50mph on a road of solid ice - it could have been so much worse. off in the ditch and into some trees. hopefully she has learned a lesson on driving that she will remember. the air bags didn't come on so hopefully the car will not be totaled.
> 
> what is aggravating is that school was cancelled yesterday because of snow - yet - the after school activities we on and the students were expected to be there. kind of stupid I think.
> 
> guess we all learn some lessons the hard way - I hope this one sticks.
> 
> was over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning - was good to get out of the house for the few seconds it took to get to her back door. Bentley was at his best - he is such a happy baby.
> 
> feeling better today - had a shower and dressed in real clothes so things are improving. --- sam


 Sam :shock: So glad Alexis is ok. Hard thing on ice is that nobody is a good driver. Best thing is home but if you are out and need to get home the worst can happen to the best of us and being a new driver it would be even harder. Yes, hard lessons. We just had so many accidents and a few were fatalities for just that reason. Just so glad she is ok. I agree about the silliness of cancelling school and then having you come there at night. That's wonderful that you are starting to see improvement, albeit slow. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

budasha said:


> Sending my prayers too for Mick and Alastair


Me too.......we do seem to be having a lot of medical emergencies and it's not half way through January yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I'm so glad Alexis wasn't hurt, hope the car won't be totaled as that gets expensive. She hasn't had the car very long, has she? I'm sure it will be a real lesson. DH & I had a roll-over as a result of ice, we were going very slow as we knew it was icy but were coming down a hill & the car just started to slide, hit the hard bank of snow on the side of the road & tipped over. It was like everything happened in slow motion. Totaled the car but no injuries, still scary.
Julie, keeping Alistair in my thoughts.hope all goes well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> this sounds easy - I need to try this. do you do this instead of potatoes and put gravy on it? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yorkshire pudding. (I don't know why but mixing in the blender makes them rise better)
> 
> 
> 
> Sam it is wonderful. We used to do the double whammy with butter, gravy and salt. I grew up on the big pans of it but when we moved to the States down south we learned about using the muffin tins, then called popovers as the yorkshire pudding puffs up and pops over the edge. Yummmmmy
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Or more :shock: :shock: :shock:


Stop it! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I'm so glad Alexis wasn't hurt, hope the car won't be totaled as that gets expensive. She hasn't had the car very long, has she? I'm sure it will be a real lesson. DH & I had a roll-over as a result of ice, we were going very slow as we knew it was icy but were coming down a hill & the car just started to slide, hit the hard bank of snow on the side of the road & tipped over. It was like everything happened in slow motion. Totaled the car but no injuries, still scary.
> Julie, keeping Alistair in my thoughts.hope all goes well.


That shows that even experienced drivers who live in hard winters can lose control on ice. Tipping over is quite the experience and yes, like slow motion. Happened to us once but at high speed and near an overpass. I loosened up something in my back like a tendon or something and that was painful for years, but other than that ok, thank goodness and thankfully our son, then a baby, wasn't with us as they didn't use car seats back then.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> They were told, "It looks like a wee girl, but I'm not 100%" :shock: They've decided to pay for a 3D scan themselves to be certain, so.....until we know otherwise *it's a girl!*


Oh, I can see all kinds of frilly pink things coming  
Congratulations.


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> I will be thinking of you and your family too . Hopefully all of us who are having worrying times at the moment will get get good news and our loved ones will start getting better


Amen to that!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene!
> Has DH found his luggage yet?


He's at work and they are supposed to call me when they are bringing it to the house. They haven't called me so I would say they haven't found it yet. Were supposed to call me at 11 am according to what they told DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are feeling better . Alexis had a lucky escape . I bet that was real scary . I remember being in a car back in Sweden that slid out of control on an icy road felt sure we were going to hit a tree but the car turned full circle and stopped facing the right way so after all of us calmed down we just continued on our journey


Another verification that even the best of us can't drive on ice. Maybe with chains or are the chains just for snow and not ice?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Will try to add a photo of the cowl. Then I better get off here & get ready to go bowling.
It's for my friend, DHs cousin for her birthday. Made from Unforgettable acrylic yarn. It's in such nice variegated colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I do mine the same except that I let it sit in the fridge for an hour or more so that when it hits the hot fat, it sizzles and seems to rise quickly. Maybe it doesn't make a difference.


Ooooh. Sounds great.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Weather is rainy today and gloomy. Not feeling very good; lots of hip and neck pain. Coughed all night though I don't feel congested at all. My chest just aches now. If like this tomorrow will skip water exercise class. Think I'll go lie down again. TTYL


Hope you feel better very soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw a post on KP about snow in Istanbul, Turkey, I also thought they didn't get snow or wintery weather. Stange all over the world.


Agreed. I was shocked when I read about a man and his son getting lost in the snow in Turkey, but that was in the mountains. Istanbul is probably a whole different story and this cold arctic blast has sure gone places it doesn't normally reach.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere if you put your cable in warm/ hot water it will become more pliable & you can get the kinks out. Maybe others have other suggestions too.


Same here.


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> I told my daughter (the gifter of the event) that she's the Seargeant of Arms for the night to be sure the rest of us don't get too far out of hand; she declined saying that it's a Christmas gift to herself also so we're left to our own devices....this could get messy (look for photos of our Messterpieces!!).


Great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> I do this to all my new cables or fixed needles, a jug of boiling water, dip whole needle/cable less joins for 30 seconds then hold stretched out till cold,end of kinks


Wow, thanks Agnes. I didn't know you could use boiling water. Do you let it cool a little or while on the stove still boiling. Like the idea of holding it stretched out till cold too.  :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> 8° and counting - don't think it is going to get much warmer today. my front yard is wawrmer since it is in the sun and it is warm enough to melt the snow on my porch. it is nice to have the sunshine - I get up every so often and stand at the door just to feel the sun on my skin - feels good and warm.
> 
> we had a bit of excitement last evening - alexis wrecked her car - and thank goodness she wasn't hurt. she was doing 50mph on a road of solid ice - it could have been so much worse. off in the ditch and into some trees. hopefully she has learned a lesson on driving that she will remember. the air bags didn't come on so hopefully the car will not be totaled.
> 
> what is aggravating is that school was cancelled yesterday because of snow - yet - the after school activities we on and the students were expected to be there. kind of stupid I think.
> 
> guess we all learn some lessons the hard way - I hope this one sticks.
> 
> was over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning - was good to get out of the house for the few seconds it took to get to her back door. Bentley was at his best - he is such a happy baby.
> 
> feeling better today - had a shower and dressed in real clothes so things are improving. --- sam


Glad Alexis wasn't hurt, Sam, and really pleased you're feeling better! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Magicnymph said:


> Flowers and hearts are always good this time of year... but if you want something different how about a cake and/or tea pot.


Hello and thank you for the cute idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Oh making me hungry... my favourite meal ,roast beef yorkshire pudding roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, sprouts,roast parsnips and gravy.....oh I am drooling here :-D


Me too. Think I'm going to go roast some sprouts.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> They were told, "It looks like a wee girl, but I'm not 100%" :shock: They've decided to pay for a 3D scan themselves to be certain, so.....until we know otherwise *it's a girl!*


Yay, Bravo, Yippee. Will be fun to know for sure but still fun to sort of know.


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam it is wonderful. We used to do the double whammy with butter, gravy and salt. I grew up on the big pans of it but when we moved to the States down south we learned about using the muffin tins, then called popovers as the yorkshire pudding puffs up and pops over the edge. Yummmmmy


Yummy is right! And if you aren't making them with a roast, they are delicious with honey!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Stop it! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Will try to add a photo of the cowl. Then I better get off here & get ready to go bowling.
> It's for my friend, DHs cousin for her birthday. Made from Unforgettable acrylic yarn. It's in such nice variegated colors.


Lovely. I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree wrote:
I told my daughter (the gifter of the event) that she's the Seargeant of Arms for the night to be sure the rest of us don't get too far out of hand; she declined saying that it's a Christmas gift to herself also so we're left to our own devices....this could get messy (look for photos of our Messterpieces!!).

____________________________

Oh I can see now that I have missed pages somewhere. Not sure what the event is so I will go searching. Sounds like fun and looking forward to the photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought of flowers too Joy. :thumbup: How old is the child? I did one once with a little mini rabbit in a pocket with a short chain so it could be played with without being dropped. Of course, that means adding a pocket to the dress. :thumbup: The rabbit pattern was from Darowil.


It's just for a pink cardigan I've knitted just thought they looked a bit plain so was thinking of something to add to them .the boys one I'm going to add a bear to the front . Got know one in particular in mind for them .


----------



## TNS

pacer said:


> Dintoo...Prayers being said for Bruce and the rest of the family during this difficult time.


And from me too. It's a hard decision to make and for everyone to accept.


----------



## Swedenme

Magicnymph said:


> Flowers and hearts are always good this time of year... but if you want something different how about a cake and/or tea pot.


I found an appliqué for a cake it did look nice


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too. Think I'm going to go roast some sprouts.


My son, the "scientist," told me that Brussel sprouts contain a chemical compound (gives them that cabbagey taste) that is enhanced if you cover them when cooking, so roasting or sauteiing are the recommended preps for them, because they let that chemical steam off. The last two times I fixed them, I shredded them (really just sliced them thinly with a knife) and 1) added them to some mostly cooked raw, fried potatoes, or 2) added them to some slightly cooked shredded sweet potatoes. Both were really good and made me think about more possibilities.


----------



## Normaedern

Sam, I pleased that Alexis is in one piece and properly scared!


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Another verification that even the best of us can't drive on ice. Maybe with chains or are the chains just for snow and not ice?


The snow has finally found it's way to us here in northeast England It started with a very heavy hailstone shower then lots of very loud thunder and now snow and it's laying


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> Will try to add a photo of the cowl. Then I better get off here & get ready to go bowling.
> It's for my friend, DHs cousin for her birthday. Made from Unforgettable acrylic yarn. It's in such nice variegated colors.


It is very pretty. I love the yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna

machriste said:


> The last two times I fixed them, I shredded them (really just sliced them thinly with a knife) and 1) added them to some mostly cooked raw, fried potatoes, or 2) added them to some slightly cooked shredded sweet potatoes. Both were really good and made me think about more possibilities.


I like the sound of the sprouts with sweet potatoes--love both those veggies.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, very scary, glad Alexis was not hurt.
Busybee, sorry you lost your job. Hope you find another quickly.
YES, I've done four rows correctly. Finally, I've spent more time on this then the rest of the tam.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I told my daughter (the gifter of the event) that she's the Seargeant of Arms for the night to be sure the rest of us don't get too far out of hand; she declined saying that it's a Christmas gift to herself also so we're left to our own devices....this could get messy (look for photos of our Messterpieces!!).


Can't wait to see the messyou manage to get yourselves into. Xx


----------



## Kansas g-ma

There y'all go, talking about popovers/Yorkshire pudding again-- and I've just had a very filling lunch! No time to make them until Sat, but oh, my, mouth watering.

Sam, so glad Alexis is OK, even if car isn't. hope it can be easily repaired. Yes, school was REALLY stupid to have after school stuff. Roads obviously weren't good.

Healing prayers to all in need, hugs to all. I so enjoy this group.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Will try to add a photo of the cowl. Then I better get off here & get ready to go bowling.
> It's for my friend, DHs cousin for her birthday. Made from Unforgettable acrylic yarn. It's in such nice variegated colors.


Your cowl is so pretty.Lovely colours


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kate ---- congratulations on the baby girl!!

Sam - glad you're feeling better.

All this talk of the beef and popovers has my dinner planned for the kids for this weekend---just have to figure out how I'm going to avoid it for myself!!


----------



## iamsam

magicnymph - how nice of you to stop in today for tea and conversation - we will be here all this week and are hoping you will come visit as often as you can - fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it are always available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Magicnymph said:


> Flowers and hearts are always good this time of year... but if you want something different how about a cake and/or tea pot.


----------



## jknappva

My dear Betty. I hope you get the sewage problem taken care of soon. That's so bad!!! Thank goodness, we don't have that problem. Although one year, the apartments farther down our hall had an ongoing problem. It was only fixed after management decided their maintenance crew couldn't fix it and called in a plumbing company!!!
Please take care and if you still have that sharp pain in your head, you really need to see the dr. We love you too much to have you sick and in pain.
I'm too cheap to spend $400 on knitting needles unless they were solid gold. But I love my Knit Picks interchangeables and double pointed needles and they were less than $100. Glad I love what I can afford!
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## iamsam

well - that gives them one of each - now we start praying for a healthy baby. --- sam



KateB said:


> They were told, "It looks like a wee girl, but I'm not 100%" :shock: They've decided to pay for a 3D scan themselves to be certain, so.....until we know otherwise *it's a girl!*


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Weather is rainy today and gloomy. Not feeling very good; lots of hip and neck pain. Coughed all night though I don't feel congested at all. My chest just aches now. If like this tomorrow will skip water exercise class. Think I'll go lie down again. TTYL


My dearest Gwen, I'm so sorry you seem to have picked up a bug somewhere. You don't need that along with the achiness from the 
RA. This weather is killer for any kind of arthritis. We had rain all day yesterday and today it's just plain cold and dreary. They're predicting ice and freezing rain for tomorrow morning. Just what I do not want to hear.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely bonnie - she is going to love it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Will try to add a photo of the cowl. Then I better get off here & get ready to go bowling.
> It's for my friend, DHs cousin for her birthday. Made from Unforgettable acrylic yarn. It's in such nice variegated colors.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> 8° and counting - don't think it is going to get much warmer today. my front yard is wawrmer since it is in the sun and it is warm enough to melt the snow on my porch. it is nice to have the sunshine - I get up every so often and stand at the door just to feel the sun on my skin - feels good and warm.
> 
> we had a bit of excitement last evening - alexis wrecked her car - and thank goodness she wasn't hurt. she was doing 50mph on a road of solid ice - it could have been so much worse. off in the ditch and into some trees. hopefully she has learned a lesson on driving that she will remember. the air bags didn't come on so hopefully the car will not be totaled.
> 
> what is aggravating is that school was cancelled yesterday because of snow - yet - the after school activities we on and the students were expected to be there. kind of stupid I think.
> 
> guess we all learn some lessons the hard way - I hope this one sticks.
> 
> was over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning - was good to get out of the house for the few seconds it took to get to her back door. Bentley was at his best - he is such a happy baby.
> 
> feeling better today - had a shower and dressed in real clothes so things are improving. --- sam


Sorry that Alexis wrecked her car but glad that she wasn't hurt. Sometimes teens have to learn the hard way. You're right---it was incredibly stupid to have ongoing after school activities when school was cancelled because of the weather. Sometimes school officials are really dumb!
When I was still working, our library director was from Wisconsin and didn't understand that people here have not idea how to drive on snowy or icy roads. She seemed to think the library was a necessary department like the police and fire department. I worked there for almost 25 years and the times the library was closed for bad weather I could count on the fingers of ONE HAND.
I did a lot of praying while driving.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

do you ever get much snow? --- sam --- how far north of purplefi (London) are you?



Swedenme said:


> The snow has finally found it's way to us here in northeast England It started with a very heavy hailstone shower then lots of very loud thunder and now snow and it's laying


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> do you ever get much snow? --- sam --- how far north of purplefi (London) are you?


About 4 inches on my map :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

Ps Sam, l think about 400 miles


----------



## jknappva

Magicnymph said:


> Flowers and hearts are always good this time of year... but if you want something different how about a cake and/or tea pot.


I don't think you've joined us before. Your name isn't familiar. Welcome, I'm glad you found us....we're here all week and Sam, our gracious host starts a new Tea Party every Friday afternoon.
Hope you join in often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Will try to add a photo of the cowl. Then I better get off here & get ready to go bowling.
> It's for my friend, DHs cousin for her birthday. Made from Unforgettable acrylic yarn. It's in such nice variegated colors.


It's beautiful, Bonnie. I know she'll love it.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> About 4 inches on my map :shock:


No I would say more like 5 inches joking aside I live the top of beautiful Yorkshire it's about 240 miles to London 4 hours by car as for snow no we don't get it every year and if we do get it and it stays for a while it's usual end of January and into February


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva I worked there for almost 25 years and the times the library was closed for bad weather I could count on the fingers of ONE HAND.
I did a lot of praying while driving.
Junek[/quote said:


> Our school district had one super who would NOT close school. Joke was, if he could get out of his driveway, we had school-- he lived on the side of a hill. One year they cancelled, was NOT that bad, but learned HE was out of town and nearly fired the asst super who cancelled classes.


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, thanks Agnes. I didn't know you could use boiling water. Do you let it cool a little or while on the stove still boiling. Like the idea of holding it stretched out till cold too.  :thumbup:


I just boil a kettle full fill a jug and just hold joints out of the water, use a rubber glove if you are scared of scalding fingers


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, Do you have a bulldog, because you have way too sweet a face to be thought of as a bulldog yourself. Such a beautiful smile. So glad DH took the news of the backed up yucky shower well and I imagine the best cake ever helped. :wink: You are reminding me of one of those old black and white movies where the mother knows just how to handle the father.

Gwen, I am so sorry you are hurting. I have been there. You have such a vibrant personality that I imagine it is the real pits to be feeling like all you want to do is hibernate and be out of pain. Hope that better weather will be on the way and help you. 

Darowil, That poor Hotelier. Too bad the flooding didn't happen when the fire was started and he never would have lost his home.

Kate, How exciting. Another KTP baby :thumbup:  

Rookie, Have fun with the wee ones. Hope the trip to the grocery store was uneventful. I'm not going out. 

DH's suitcase just got here!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Spoke with my 96 yr. old aunt just a few minutes ago and she is so amazing. She had this darn cold 2X in a row and is all laughter and a smile in her voice. She told me 2 weeks ago my cousin had a deer hit him, shall we say. It was either tackle the deer or hit an on-coming car as the roads didn't allow for braking that quickly. Let's just say he is ok and all the employees, he's a park ranger, had some venison. Then this last week his wife had to stop for a truck pulling out and a car behind her wasn't watching and plowed right into her and totaled his car. She is fine and not much damage to the truck. No news on the man in the car though. It's -20C at night up there. (West Guilford, Ont. Canada)


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> I just boil a kettle full fill a jug and just hold joints out of the water, use a rubber glove if you are scared of scalding fingers


Thanks. :thumbup: I'll keep the joints on the needles and my fingers out of the water. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> They were told, "It looks like a wee girl, but I'm not 100%" :shock: They've decided to pay for a 3D scan themselves to be certain, so.....until we know otherwise *it's a girl!*


I guess we wait and see! But it would be nice to have a girl to knit for!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Me too.......we do seem to be having a lot of medical emergencies and it's not half way through January yet.


Thanks , Lin! Is it our age?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I'm so glad Alexis wasn't hurt, hope the car won't be totaled as that gets expensive. She hasn't had the car very long, has she? I'm sure it will be a real lesson. DH & I had a roll-over as a result of ice, we were going very slow as we knew it was icy but were coming down a hill & the car just started to slide, hit the hard bank of snow on the side of the road & tipped over. It was like everything happened in slow motion. Totaled the car but no injuries, still scary.
> Julie, keeping Alistair in my thoughts.hope all goes well.


I will probably try to find out how he is tonight. Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty. I hope you get the sewage problem taken care of soon. That's so bad!!! Thank goodness, we don't have that problem. Although one year, the apartments farther down our hall had an ongoing problem. It was only fixed after management decided their maintenance crew couldn't fix it and called in a plumbing company!!!
> Please take care and if you still have that sharp pain in your head, you really need to see the dr. We love you too much to have you sick and in pain.
> I'm too cheap to spend $400 on knitting needles unless they were solid gold. But I love my Knit Picks interchangeables and double pointed needles and they were less than $100. Glad I love what I can afford!
> Hugs, dear friend,
> Junek


I missed this. What needles are $400? Are these some of the hand made-needles?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> He's at work and they are supposed to call me when they are bringing it to the house. They haven't called me so I would say they haven't found it yet. Were supposed to call me at 11 am according to what they told DH.


Must be well after that by now!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate ---- congratulations on the baby girl!!
> 
> Sam - glad you're feeling better.
> 
> All this talk of the beef and popovers has my dinner planned for the kids for this weekend---just have to figure out how I'm going to avoid it for myself!!


Do you have one day a week when you could have the popovers? Oh no, I'm asking all these questions and already behind. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now to just not miss the answers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Must be well after that by now!


They brought it Julie, but just rang the bell and left so I brought it in myself. Wasn't as heavy as I thought it would be thanks to DH being a light packer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks , Lin! Is it our age?


Yes, it does seem that being older we are experiencing lots of loss, illness, and heartbreak. Even our younger members have gone through terrible pain and grief. At least we all care about one another. I think it is so special that we made those afghans together. Well, Ohio Joy/jheiens put it all together, but now our stitches sit side by side woven together by love and caring. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> About 4 inches on my map :shock:


Good one!!! Thanks for the giggle Josephine!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Timer is going off. My sprouts are done. Oh yes, I love them shredded too. I put some vinegar over them to carmelize. Ooooh, hadn't even thought about shredded sweet potato. I have a HUGE one in the fridge, but will probably bake some fries from it. Hey, I could do like potato pancakes with the sweet potato shredded too. I think that could even be an entree. Maybe with a bun and slice of onion and mustard. Ok, enough, I'm gaining weight just sitting here.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> I missed this. What needles are $400? Are these some of the hand made-needles?


It's a Signature set of interchangeable (their first foray into this market). So not only are the needles and cables expensive ($42+)per pair---the cables only work with their needles and only for the specific needle size - i.e. you need to buy 1 of each length of cable for EACH one of the needle sizes.

I truly do like their needles (I have the stilletto point fixed circular in size 3 and 5) and they are quality...but there's not enough special about them to justify the price difference between them and the Karbonz which are my favorite needles.

I keep checking the website for the dyakcraft needles (hand-made on the East Coast) for their wooden needles which are beautiful and get good reviews (have never seen them), but the raw materials aren't available so no current production. When materials are available, their process is to mail them the full purchase price and your order and then have to wait at least 6 months to get them. I'd have forgotten what I ordered with that long of a delay. I would once like to see and feel them!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one!!! Thanks for the giggle Josephine!


Ditto. I think Purple is like my aunt who always has a smile in her voice, only way younger.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> They brought it Julie, but just rang the bell and left so I brought it in myself. Wasn't as heavy as I thought it would be thanks to DH being a light packer.


Don't want you lifting things that are too heavy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it does seem that being older we are experiencing lots of loss, illness, and heartbreak. Even our younger members have gone through terrible pain and grief. At least we all care about one another. I think it is so special that we made those afghans together. Well, Ohio Joy/jheiens put it all together, but now our stitches sit side by side woven together by love and caring. :thumbup:


And I have managed to forget, apart from Sam, who ended up with the Afghans!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Ditto. I think Purple is like my aunt who always has a smile in her voice, only way younger.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> No I would say more like 5 inches joking asideI live the top of beautiful Yorkshire it's about 240 miles to London 4 hours by car as for snow no we don't get it every year and if we do get it and it stays for a while it's usual end of January and into February


Just shows you how much l know. It must be about 400 to Scotland. Come to think of it it's 220 miles from here to Leeds where my DD went to uni. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

So thankful Alexis wasn't injured and hope it made an impact on her driving to slow down especially in those conditions. Took totaling 2 cars for it to really hit home with my youngest.

Also glad you were able to get to Heidii's for breakfast and are feeling better.

I went back to bed and slept several hours and my chest feels better. Went to the grocery store and slowly walked around do a small amount of shopping and it slap wore me out; sweating and hip in terrible pain. I talked to pharmacist about the one med I've been given (hydroxychlor) and what it was suppose to do for my RA. He said reduce the pain and asked if it was working. I told him no. I hurt worse than when taking the meloxicam; at least the hips & neck are. Hands feel better. Will keep taking it until I go back on Feb.3. As far as the chest & coughing may skip getting out unless absolutely required this week. I know I should complain as there are so many lately here that have loved ones in much worse shape....Mick, Bruce, Sonya's DH, Julie's DB....shame on me! I will be just fine; needed to see my complaint in print to bring myself around to change my attitude and be thankful I am where I am. Okay...enough !

I have a question about Yorkshire Pudding....why do they call it a pudding? It sounds more like a bread of sorts. I've copied the recipe but the name just peaks my curiosity. When grocery shopping I picked up what needed for the cabbage roll casserole and will make it tonight and either tomorrow or Thursday make the Lombardy Chicken. Was able to get some Marsala at the liquor store near by. Also stocked up on oranges, apples and bananas; we go through them like crazy especially the bananas.
Will finish catching up here then go start the casserole.



thewren said:


> 8° and counting - don't think it is going to get much warmer today. my front yard is wawrmer since it is in the sun and it is warm enough to melt the snow on my porch. it is nice to have the sunshine - I get up every so often and stand at the door just to feel the sun on my skin - feels good and warm.
> 
> we had a bit of excitement last evening - alexis wrecked her car - and thank goodness she wasn't hurt. she was doing 50mph on a road of solid ice - it could have been so much worse. off in the ditch and into some trees. hopefully she has learned a lesson on driving that she will remember. the air bags didn't come on so hopefully the car will not be totaled.
> 
> what is aggravating is that school was cancelled yesterday because of snow - yet - the after school activities we on and the students were expected to be there. kind of stupid I think.
> 
> guess we all learn some lessons the hard way - I hope this one sticks.
> 
> was over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning - was good to get out of the house for the few seconds it took to get to her back door. Bentley was at his best - he is such a happy baby.
> 
> feeling better today - had a shower and dressed in real clothes so things are improving. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> So thankful Alexis wasn't injured and hope it made an impact on her driving to slow down especially in those conditions. Took totaling 2 cars for it to really hit home with my youngest.
> 
> Also glad you were able to get to Heidii's for breakfast and are feeling better.
> 
> I went back to bed and slept several hours and my chest feels better. Went to the grocery store and slowly walked around do a small amount of shopping and it slap wore me out; sweating and hip in terrible pain. I talked to pharmacist about the one med I've been given (hydroxychlor) and what it was suppose to do for my RA. He said reduce the pain and asked if it was working. I told him no. I hurt worse than when taking the meloxicam; at least the hips & neck are. Hands feel better. Will keep taking it until I go back on Feb.3. As far as the chest & coughing may skip getting out unless absolutely required this week.


Gwen, do take care,dear!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very pretty....love the colors in the yarn.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Will try to add a photo of the cowl. Then I better get off here & get ready to go bowling.
> It's for my friend, DHs cousin for her birthday. Made from Unforgettable acrylic yarn. It's in such nice variegated colors.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Ditto. I think Purple is like my aunt who always has a smile in her voice, only way younger.


Who? Your aunt or me :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

Today's pic! A shot of an Ice Halo in New Mexico- courtesy of Earthsky News.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The superintendent we have is like that; he's from Alaska. He's gotten better but his first year here it was snowing like crazy and as you know we are prepared for snow/ice conditions. The fool waited until after 7a.m. to announce the schools would be closed. Of course I had already reached my DD's elementary school with her and the principal waved us on letting us know it wasn't going to be open. It was quite frightening having driven there and having to drive back. He got quite a lot of grief from the public over that one.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Our school district had one super who would NOT close school. Joke was, if he could get out of his driveway, we had school-- he lived on the side of a hill. One year they cancelled, was NOT that bad, but learned HE was out of town and nearly fired the asst super who cancelled classes.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I went back to bed and slept several hours and my chest feels better. Went to the grocery store and slowly walked around do a small amount of shopping and it slap wore me out; sweating and hip in terrible pain. I talked to pharmacist about the one med I've been given (hydroxychlor) and what it was suppose to do for my RA. He said reduce the pain and asked if it was working. I told him no. I hurt worse than when taking the meloxicam; at least the hips & neck are. Hands feel better. Will keep taking it until I go back on Feb.3. As far as the chest & coughing may skip getting out unless absolutely required this week.


Sorry to here you are not feeling very well look after yourself and I hope you feel better soon. Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have managed to forget, apart from Sam, who ended up with the Afghans!?


Ok, Sam

Purple won and gifted it to Rookie

I've forgotten who got the other one too. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> Just shows you how much l know. It must be about 400 to Scotland. Come to think of it it's 220 miles from here to Leeds where my DD went to uni. :thumbup:


approx 464 miles from Surrey to Glenrothes.(over the Forth Bridge and into Fife) ..can be more or less depending on route


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> So thankful Alexis wasn't injured and hope it made an impact on her driving to slow down especially in those conditions. Took totaling 2 cars for it to really hit home with my youngest.
> 
> Also glad you were able to get to Heidii's for breakfast and are feeling better.
> 
> I went back to bed and slept several hours and my chest feels better. Went to the grocery store and slowly walked around do a small amount of shopping and it slap wore me out; sweating and hip in terrible pain. I talked to pharmacist about the one med I've been given (hydroxychlor) and what it was suppose to do for my RA. He said reduce the pain and asked if it was working. I told him no. I hurt worse than when taking the meloxicam; at least the hips & neck are. Hands feel better. Will keep taking it until I go back on Feb.3. As far as the chest & coughing may skip getting out unless absolutely required this week.


Sounds like you might have a bit of fever and a cold which would make everything that is hurting, hurt even worse. You already hurt all over. Take care Hon and Healing wishes sent your way. This is not an easy thing to deal with and energy is definitely affected.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, Sam
> 
> Purple won and gifted it to Rookie
> 
> I've forgotten who got the other one too. :XD: :XD: :XD:


It would entail quite a hunt, too , to check back- we did not do summaries then!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a Signature set of interchangeable (their first foray into this market). So not only are the needles and cables expensive ($42+)per pair---the cables only work with their needles and only for the specific needle size - i.e. you need to buy 1 of each length of cable for EACH one of the needle sizes.
> 
> I truly do like their needles (I have the stilletto point fixed circular in size 3 and 5) and they are quality...but there's not enough special about them to justify the price difference between them and the Karbonz which are my favorite needles.
> 
> I keep checking the website for the dyakcraft needles (hand-made on the East Coast) for their wooden needles which are beautiful and get good reviews (have never seen them), but the raw materials aren't available so no current production. When materials are available, their process is to mail them the full purchase price and your order and then have to wait at least 6 months to get them. I'd have forgotten what I ordered with that long of a delay. I would once like to see and feel them!


I googled them and they are quite unique. If I really want something I will just stop buying and not go into stores or look at catalogs. Doesn't take but a few years to save it up. That's how I got my special stove. Went without an oven for 2 yrs. until I could get the one I wanted. Are they the ones that have the inter changeables in the really tiny needles?


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> well - that gives them one of each - now we start praying for a healthy baby. --- sam


From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It would entail quite a hunt, too , to check back- we did not do summaries then!


Someone just gave the dates to Swedenme and Bonnie so they could check out our faces and see who we are. I'll go look on my calendar though as I don't know where that post is.


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> So thankful Alexis wasn't injured and hope it made an impact on her driving to slow down especially in those conditions. Took totaling 2 cars for it to really hit home with my youngest.
> 
> Also glad you were able to get to Heidii's for breakfast and are feeling better.
> 
> I went back to bed and slept several hours and my chest feels better. Went to the grocery store and slowly walked around do a small amount of shopping and it slap wore me out; sweating and hip in terrible pain. I talked to pharmacist about the one med I've been given (hydroxychlor) and what it was suppose to do for my RA. He said reduce the pain and asked if it was working. I told him no. I hurt worse than when taking the meloxicam; at least the hips & neck are. Hands feel better. Will keep taking it until I go back on Feb.3. As far as the chest & coughing may skip getting out unless absolutely required this week.


Gwen the best place for you is bed..stay warm and drink plenty, hope you recover soon xx


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's pic! A shot of an Ice Halo in New Mexico- courtesy of Earthsky News.


stunning ...thanks


----------



## Gweniepooh

GrandmaPaula got the second one.


Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, Sam
> 
> Purple won and gifted it to Rookie
> 
> I've forgotten who got the other one too. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Someone just gave the dates to Swedenme and Bonnie so they could check out our faces and see who we are. I'll go look on my calendar though as I don't know where that post is.


Don't want you taking your valuable time on it though- the owner will surely read the post eventually!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> do you ever get much snow? --- sam --- how far north of purplefi (London) are you?


Sonja is actally nearer to Agnes (about 150 miles) and me (about 200 miles) than Purple.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> GrandmaPaula got the second one.


Thanks Gwen! Should have thought of asking you!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> stunning ...thanks


It is, isn't it!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319084-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

